# WAR ein Flop?



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Hallo ihr,


ich habe lange überlegt überhaupt zu schreiben da hier jeder der WAR nicht für DAS Spiel hält gleich zu Grund und Boden geflamed wird.

Ich habe das Spiel seid anfang der Beta unter die Lupe genommen und etliche Charaktere angespielt und möchte hier mal meine erfahrungen Kund tuen.
Ich bin masslos enttäuscht von Warhammer online.

Als ich voller erwartung ins Spiel gekommen bin und das gut aussehende und auch leicht individuelle Interface von WAR gesehen habe war ich recht entzügt auch die kleinen zusatzfunktionen die es zu ließen einen HP Balken über den eigenen Char anzeigen zu lassen fand ich schon spektakulär da man so nicht nach links oben schauen musste oder das gesammte UI umgestallten musste.
Auch finde ich das die Klassen wirklich sehr gelungen sind.
Ein beispiel sind Level 3 Schulterteile die den Bösen Ork noch böser aussehen lassen, welche man direkt im Startgebiet finden konnte.

Jedoch kam dann wohl auch gleich die wende.

Ich stehe nun im Startgebiet und sehe nur schrift, egal wo man hinschaut man sieht Namen und Titel in Hülle und Fülle.
Das sollte weniger sein wenn ich erstmal meine Monitorauflösung von 1024x768 auf 1920x1200 geändert- und die Details auf voll gedreht hätte.
Fehlanzeige, im gegenteil nun  hatte ich noch viel mehr bunte schrift die durch die ganze Sichtweite hüpfte.

Gut nachdem ich mich durch die Schrift gelesen hatte und den ersten Questgeber gefunden hatte vielen mir die entsätzlichen Lagspitzen auf.
Aber gut is ja ne Beta dachte ich mir.

Ich solle ein Paar mobs töten wie es in sämtlichen Spielen gleichen Genres ja üblich ist um die Klasse etwas kennen zu lernen.
Ich gehe also den Weg hinunter wo hinter exakt 4 Steinen 4 Mobs stehen :-)

Als ich von Weiten ausholte um den ersten Gegner zu mir zu holen viel mir das schlimmste im ganzen Spiel auf.

DIE GEGNERBEWEGUNGEN.

Da kommt doch glatt mein Gegner Halbrückwerts auf mich zugelaufen.
Ich musste wohl ziemlich lachen doch als ich mir mehrere nach einander holte wurde ich immer stiller denn wie sich Gegner und andere Spieler im Spiel bewegen nimmt einen die ganze freude am spiel.
Umso weiter ein befreundeter oder feindlicher Spieler geht/ Läuft desto abgehackter sind seine bewegungen.

Als nächstes kam dann die Spielwelt welche mich so garnicht überzeugen konnte.
Minimiert man das Spiel mit Hilfe der Win Taste und ging wieder zurück ins Spiel hatte man 4 Eckige baume vor sich die 2 Minuten brauchten bis sie wieder halbwegs normal aussahen.
Das Spiel wirkt für mich viel zu eingeengt.
Sprich ich musste nur den weg folgen um sämtliche Quest´s anzu nehmen und am Strassengraben konnte ich sie auch schon erledigen, einzig und allein die Tatsache das man diese Quest nicht bei dem NPC abgeben konnte sondern wieder weiterlaufen musste nachdem man sich durch das halb englisch halb deutsch gehaltene Questbuch angeschaut hatte, hält einem im Spiel auf Trab.

Bald machte ich meine erste Öffentliche Quest, welche beim ersten und zweiten mal wirklich sehr gelungen war nichts desto trotz irgendwann langweilig wurde.

Im sogenannten Schlachtfeld hatte ich nun die möglichkeit den PVP Kampf kennen zu lernen.
Welcher nach einer Weile sehr Spassig war doch für mich einfach nicht warm zu bekommen ist da sich die Charaktere wie Holzpflöcke bewegen.



Im Großen und ganzen konnte mich das Spiel überhaupt nicht begeistern denn was mir da geboten wurde kannte ich schon von anderen Spielen nur leider war das Super schlecht umgesetzt.

Pve ist langweilig und nach gewisser Zeit ansträngend denn die Sprache im Gebiet der Grünhäute wie auch die Texte machen bekloppt.
Stumpn´z sin zumm Moshn da. <<<
Ich möchte das Spiel genießen und nich ne Asperin nehmen weil ich mir 3 Questtexte durchgelesen habe.
Die Texte errinnern mich an Pubatärende Kinder die Versuchen einen Berliner nachzu empfinden und selbst ich als Berliner Bekomme davon Augenkrebs.
Das ständige durch die Welt " Gelagge" wird auf dauer sehr nervig.
Die Wartezeiten sind entsätzlich.
Wer nun meint ich hätte ja auch auf die Seite der Ordnung gehen können dem sage ich: Warum denn? Mir wurden diese Klassen vorgestellt und nun möchte ich diese auch spielen denn ich habe dafür bezahlt, ob die Server überlastet sind oder nicht Interessiert mich so garnicht denn ich geh auch nicht zum bäcker Bezahle ein Schwarzbrot und gehe mit einem Weißbrot weil die anderen noch im Ofen lagen.
Spiele wie World of Warcraft, Lotro oder Guildwars haben es vorgemacht wie es geht und trotzdem ist sowas bei raus gekommen, sehr Schade.
Deshalb ist MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG das WAR nicht so der Renner wird wie sich alle erhoffen denn viele Spieler sind extrem verwöhnt und werden deswegen jede Kleinigkeit zu schätzen wissen die sie im SPiel geboten bekommen.
Ob War Floppen wird oder nicht ist mir relativ egal aber ein Spiel für mich ist es nicht und deshalb trauer ich meinem Geld für die Bestellung des Spiels hinterher.
Schade eigentlich.


Bevor jetzt kommt: "Mimimimiii" oder geh zu WOW, GW, LOTRO ect. dem sage ich folgendes,

Das ist meine Persönliche Meinung und eine Umfrage für Persönliche einschätzungen anderer Spieler.

ALSO jetzt ihr was meint ihr zu dem Spiel, was sind eure ersten eindrücke was konnte Bestechen was fiel euch negativ auf?



Bitte kein Geflame!!!


----------



## bazzztard (18. September 2008)

> Bitte kein Geflame!!!



Mann bist du nen Witziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und lern ma bitte Deutsch oO


----------



## taribar (18. September 2008)

Mir hat War auch net zugesagt und suche weiter nach ne WoW alternative!


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Warte erstmal bis das Spiel released ist und alle Grafik Optionen im Spiel sind!Hast du auch den GPU Regler aufgedreht und die Animationen auf höchster Qualität!
2.en weist du noch gar nicht ob du nicht die Namen über den Charaktären auschalten kannst, wenn erstmal das Spiel im Handel ist!

Tja das Pve nur mehr vom alten ist bis auf PQ war zu erwarten, aber auch hier finde ich es nicht so schlimm, da ich es nicht wegen dem PVE spiele!
Ich kann Öffentliche Quests machen,Szenarien,RVR und normale Quests und bei alem was ich mache werde ich belohnt dafür das ich spass habe!
Habe ich mal keine Lsut auf das eine bleiben noch 3 andere Sachen die ich machen kann oder ich geh mal auf Entdeckungs tour und sehe mir an was der Wälzer zu bieten hat!

Würde mich PVE gegrinde nicht ankotzen würde ich noch immer WOW spielen, wo man auch nur mehr vom selben alten aufgewärmt bekommt!

Für mich ist WAR genau das, was ich damals bei WOW wollte als ich deren Versprechungen las, WOW hatte mir grosse PVP Schlachten  versprochen und sie nicht geliefert!WAR hat bis jetzt alles gehalten was es versprochen hat und mir macht es Spass!

Ich kann ab level 1 PVP machen ab level 4 hat man auch schon einige Fähigkeiten, damit PVP etwas interessanter wird! WAR macht mir  von Anfang soviel Spass, wie mir WOW damals mit lvl 50 bis 60 machte.

WAR wird nicht floppen!Denn es gibt viele, die in WAR endlich das gefunden haben was sie in WOW gesucht haben!


----------



## Wooddruff (18. September 2008)

Ich bin s gesehn auch ein alt ein gefleischter warhammer an hab das in meiner Jugend schon mit Kumpels gezockt, ja das waren noch Hobbies man trifft sich RL und spielt ein Spiel zusammen ^^ das waren Zeiten xD
Naja nichts desto trotz kann ich dich schon verstehn.

Mir geht es nicht anders in mancher Hinsicht, ich pull n Mob nichts tut sich und 2 Sekunden steh er direkt vor mir obwoel er eben noch ca 80 Fuss weg war, naja was will man da viel sagen, das Spiel steht am Anfang bzw launched es gerade und andre mmo´s waren auch nicht gleich perfekt und hatte so einige oder mehrere Macken ^^

Aufjedenfall find ich die Atmosphäre von Warhammer so wie ich sie von früher mit den ganzen selbst angemelten Figuren und die ganze Phantasie die man da noch rein gesteckt hat, wirklichj gut umgesetzt, und das ist für mich die Hauptsache das sie War (tabletop) recht treu geblieben sind und in diesem Sinne es kann nur aufwärts gehn.

Und der erste Schritt ist schon mir als getan, ok es gibt noch etliche Mankos ja lol bissi Kritik muss sein sonst tut sich ja in der Hinsicht nichts, also z.B. die Flugmeister, warum sind sie so schwer zu finden und auch nich gleich bei Ort so das wenn n Kumpel ne andre Fraktion hat gleich hinlos düsen kann und ab die Post?

Das nächste sind des andauernd total nervenden Lags sogar nachts um 4 Uhr (hab Urlaub) =P und da kann man ja net wirklich behaupten das da viel los ist, ich möcht gar net wissen wie das morgen wird, omg mich kraust es etz schon

Soviel mein Meinung zu alldem

Cu ingame


----------



## Alhania (18. September 2008)

Das mit dem Aspirin nach dem Lesen ..... ja das kommt mir bei dem Geschreibsel des TE auch in den Sinn.

Ich habe es richtig verstanden ... die BETA war ruckelig, schlechte Grafik und halb auf Englisch.



Kommen wir nochmal auf das Wort BETA ....... ach egal


Wenn im Startgebiet sich sämtliche Spieler versammeln, da ja alle mal anfangen müssen, dann gibt es nunmal Lags.

Das war in DAoC bei Reliktraids so,
in WoW ist das damals in IF normal gewesen wenn man sich dem AH auch nur genähert hat.

Und so ist es auch hier, wenn man in einem gerade geöffnetem Startgebiet rumrennt.


Man sollte ein Spiel nicht vor dem Release verurteilen, denn ich mache den Bäcker ja auch nicht zur Schnecke, nur weil das Schwarzbrot innen noch feucht ist bevor die Zeit im Ofen abgelaufen ist und er es rausholt.
<<<<nur um mal bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben.

Und ja, wenn der Bäcker 100 Weissbrote und 100 Schwarzbrote fertig hat und jetzt "nachbackt" dann werden nur 100 Leute ein Schwarzbrot bekommen.
Wenn du nun an Stelle 120 stehst, dann wirst du warten müssen, auch wenn die 70 anderen Leute die Weissbrot wollen schon wieder den Laden verlassen haben.

Es bleibt also wie immer - nimm was zur Verfügung steht oder warte - aber jammere nicht.


----------



## Tumasz (18. September 2008)

"DIE GEGNERBEWEGUNGEN.

Da kommt doch glatt mein Gegner Halbrückwerts auf mich zugelaufen.
Ich musste wohl ziemlich lachen doch als ich mir mehrere nach einander holte wurde ich immer stiller denn wie sich Gegner und andere Spieler im Spiel bewegen nimmt einen die ganze freude am spiel.
Umso weiter ein befreundeter oder feindlicher Spieler geht/ Läuft desto abgehackter sind seine bewegungen"


100 % Deiner Meinung.

Sogar Daoc in der Beta und WOW in der closed beta waren damals schon um 100 male besser wens um bewegungen und die algemeine Flüssigkeit des spiels geht. (ich meine net grafik) Die bewegungen errinnern mich irgendwie an Browsergames.

---------

Was mich auch stört sind halt die Performance Probs. Liegt eventuell an meinem Rechner aber COD4, Age of Conan, WoW, LotR Habe ich immer alles wirklich alles auf Maximum gehabt und ich konnte spielen.

Naja gut muss ich mir wohl neue Hardware Kaufen.

........

Was das pvp angeht finde ich es im moment zu Unfair. Die seiten sind sowas von unterschiedlich verteilt das es schon fast zum verücktwerden kommt. Auf einen Ordnungsguy kommen 10 Zerstörer.

Evtl ist es ab dem 18. bzw heute abend dan besser.
------

Bei den Quests muss ich dir Wiedersprechen ich finde es eigentlich Sehr gut das am anfang alle quests sehr nah sind. Ich meine wen du nen Char ANfängst willst du ja wissen wie er sich spielt, und du willst net erst 2-3 stunden rumlaufen bis du mal paar skills kennenlernst. Später so ab lvl 6 gehen diese ja immer mehr auseinander.

----

Ich finds im moment noch gut . Also es reizt mich halt weiterzumachen um zu sehen was noch kommt.
Bedenk mal die ganzen mmorpgs wie sie am Anfang waren. Alles kam erst nach und nach. Also einfach mal abwarten.

evtl wird das ja alles noch ins positive verlaufen


----------



## shartas (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> DIE GEGNERBEWEGUNGEN.
> 
> da stimme ich dir zu bis jetzt wirkt das ganze auf mich auchnoch recht buggy hoffe allerdings noch das sich da etwas tut
> 
> ...





Mein Fazit ist das War aufjedenfall gelungen ist auch wenn nach die anfängliche euphorie etwas verblasst ist durch kleinigkeiten dich mich noch stören sollte diese allerdings behoben werden bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## Synefiere (18. September 2008)

ich kann immer wieder nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich die vielen flame threads lesen muss.

Also hier meine Antwort:

*WAR WIRD ERST IN EIN PAAR STUNDEN OFFIZIELL RELEASED!*

*WAR IST NOCH NICHT PERFEKT! na und?*

mir geht es darum, was die Entwickler vorhaben, und auch jetzt schon umgesetzt haben. Und das finde ich 1A ... Bugs, Lags, Warteschlangen, mimimi ... HALLO? 1 000 000 (in worten: 1 Million) spieler hat War schon ... da sind Lags wohl kaum zu verhindern, wenn 100 Charaktäre in 1 Gebiet mit Zaubern um sich werfen ...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Turican (18. September 2008)

Wird War ein Flop?

Ist ein Flop


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Klar hat WAR 1 Mio Spieler, AOC hatte auch mal ganz viele :-)

Das ist keine geflame wenn du dir meinen Text nochmal durchließt wirst du das auch feststellen.

Und im Grunde könnte es mir ja auch Lachs sein das sich jetzt 1 MIO Spieler bei mir beschweren nur weil keiner zurück zu WOW, GW und Konsorten wollen weil sie da nurnoch absturz schieben.

Kann mich gut an AOC erinnern und nun, was is nu?
Jetzt brauchen sie jeden spieler der noch da is damit es Morgens noch Kaffe zum Frühstück gibt ;-)

NOCHMALS: DAS IST MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG 

Mir egal ob es ne Beta is oder auch nicht ich finde WAR schon als BETA nicht ansprechend mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.


----------



## Wooddruff (18. September 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wird War ein Flop?
> 
> Ist ein Flop



Wat wrr bist du denn? war ein flop?

hey das is hier net das Aoc forum

und wie bereits erwähnt es is ja noch net ma releases

Hey warst du bei deiner geburt perfekt? also ich hab noch kein baby ohne Windeln gesehn von daher


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

War gefällt dir nicht? Gut!Aber objektiv hat es ab lvl 1 mehr zu bieten als WOW und spielt sich fast fehlerfrei und das in der Beta!Also ich bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Synefiere (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Klar hat WAR 1 Mio Spieler, AOC hatte auch mal ganz viele :-)
> 
> Das ist keine geflame wenn du dir meinen Text nochmal durchließt wirst du das auch feststellen.
> 
> ...



ok nochmal für die, die ein wenig länger brauchen ... vielleicht habe ich mich in meinem Post nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt, entschuldigung dafür. Hier der hoffentlich besser zu verstehende Text:

WAR IST NICHT FERTIG! Es ist released aber es ist nicht fertig. Mythic arbeitet mit 3 Teams an dem Spiel und versucht die Bugs des spiels auszubessern und Wünsche der Community aufzunehmen und umzusetzten.

Um NOCH deutlicher zu werden: *FÜR EIN REVIEW IST ES ZU FRÜH!*


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Ich hab auch noch kein Baby gesehen was mit Windel geboren wurde und wenn ich so an mein Baby denke, ja Babys sind Perfect :-P


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Und nun nochmal für dich.


DAS IST *KEIN REVIEW* GEWESEN SONDERN MEINE MOMENTANE EINSCHÄTZUNG.

Du musst deine Sätze nicht immer so hervorheben, ich hab schon verstanden das du sehr gebildet bist :-)


----------



## Wooddruff (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch kein Baby gesehen was mit Windel geboren wurde und wenn ich so an mein Baby denke, ja Babys sind Perfect :-P



lol ja ne ej das geht ja net die müsste ja glei gewechselt werdn weil se scho total triefend durchnässt is

btw

OFFTOPIC

ja kommt leute mekert net und lasst das Game erstma launchen, beta und Pre order hin und her. (klappe zu Affe tot). Das Spiel hatte noch net ma seinen Höhepunkt und ihr tut so als ob´s ne ejaculatio Precox war. ( ja ka ob man das so schreibt klugscheissen kommt  doch immer gut an oda? =P )


----------



## Synefiere (18. September 2008)

das hat nichts mit Bildung zu tun, sondern mit objektiver Analyse. Du urteilst über ein Produkt, das noch nicht fertig ist. Es ist so, als würdest du den rohen Teig deiner Guten-Morgen-Semmel in den Mund nehmen und voller Graus aussprucken und behaupten, Semmeln seien ungenießbar.

naja is ja nun auch egal. Jedem das seine. Vielleicht aber kannst du dir später, so in 1 Monat, noch einmal eine Meinung über War bilden und vielleicht sieht diese dann ein paar Sonnenstrahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far

lg
syen


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Wooddruff schrieb:


> lol ja ne ej das geht ja net die müsste ja glei gewechselt werdn weil se scho total triefend durchnässt is
> 
> btw
> 
> ...




:-) Passt schon


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Synefiere schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit Bildung zu tun, sondern mit objektiver Analyse. Du urteilst über ein Produkt, das noch nicht fertig ist. Es ist so, als würdest du den rohen Teig deiner Guten-Morgen-Semmel in den Mund nehmen und voller Graus aussprucken und behaupten, Semmeln seien ungenießbar.
> 
> naja is ja nun auch egal. Jedem das seine. Vielleicht aber kannst du dir später, so in 1 Monat, noch einmal eine Meinung über War bilden und vielleicht sieht diese dann ein paar Sonnenstrahlen
> 
> ...





Es ist nur meine einschätzung kann ja sein das es gut ist oder wird aber ich finde es doof :-)
Ob es in der beta ist oder nicht spielt in sofern eine rolle das DIE BETA ja heute beendet ist oder?
Also gestern war es bei Mediamarkt in den Regalen (keine vorbestellerbox).

Und wenn mir die Semmel Scheiße schmeckt dann ist das meine Persönliche Geschmacksanalyse <<< hehe


LG Back


----------



## Wooddruff (18. September 2008)

Igitt n roher Teig pfui deifel also fertig gebacken is immer noch am leckersten, aba wenn das Proodukt einem an sich net anspricht kann man nix machen. zum Glück gibts ja Fallobst ^^


----------



## Monkeyrama (18. September 2008)

Mal so eine frage an alle die über Bugs und co lästern. Wart ihr am anfang von WoW Dabei? Habt ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung wie schlimm es damals mit WoW war? Die Bugs wahren viel gravierender als hier im Warhammer. Dort hatte man am anfang noch weniger server zur auswahl und es gab auch keine Kontrolle über die größe der seiten auf manchen Servern war nur Horde auf anderen nur Allianz das war schon extrem schwach. In dem punkt finde ich Warhammer Deutlich besser. Ich hab mich von anfang an zurecht gefunden. Habe keine Lags und das spiel läuft perfekt flüssig bei mir auf höchsten details.

Informiert euch lieber mal darüber wie WoW am anfang ausgesehen hat und dann seht euch an wie es jetzt aussieht. MMORPG verbessern sich mit der zeit der anfang ist immer schwierig aber man sollte den spielen 2-3 monate zeit geben bevor man sie als Flop oder Schlecht bezeichent und nicht gleich zu anfang an.


----------



## Synefiere (18. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Mal so eine frage an alle die über Bugs und co lästern. Wart ihr am anfang von WoW Dabei? Habt ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung wie schlimm es damals mit WoW war? Die Bugs wahren viel gravierender als hier im Warhammer. Dort hatte man am anfang noch weniger server zur auswahl und es gab auch keine Kontrolle über die größe der seiten auf manchen Servern war nur Horde auf anderen nur Allianz das war schon extrem schwach. In dem punkt finde ich Warhammer Deutlich besser. Ich hab mich von anfang an zurecht gefunden. Habe keine Lags und das spiel läuft perfekt flüssig bei mir auf höchsten details.
> 
> Informiert euch lieber mal darüber wie WoW am anfang ausgesehen hat und dann seht euch an wie es jetzt aussieht. MMORPG verbessern sich mit der zeit der anfang ist immer schwierig aber man sollte den spielen 2-3 monate zeit geben bevor man sie als Flop oder Schlecht bezeichent und nicht gleich zu anfang an.



ich erinnere mich noch an die Anfangszeiten von Durotan, wo man teilweise minutenlang nicht looten konnte und dann erst ging es halbwegs. Oder wo der Charakter nach dem Looten einfach nichts mehr machen wollte. Ich glaube ich habe insgesamt 1 Monat Spielzeit von bliz geschenkt bekommen, weil Durotan am Anfang und auch sehr lange danach gravierende Probleme hatte und das war NICHT einer der Gründungsserver von WoW!

P.S.: Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass wer auf meinen geistigen Gehirnfurz in Form einer schlechten Metapher über Frühstücksessen eingeht ^^


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Hatte in Wow auch mal einen Loot Bug!Wollte Looten und steckte nen Stunde in der animation fest!Konnte Undercity besuchen ohne Aggro zu ziehn, während ich für alle anderen eine Stunde den gleichen Leichnahm lootete


----------



## Luu1 (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Und nun nochmal für dich.
> 
> 
> DAS IST *KEIN REVIEW* GEWESEN SONDERN MEINE MOMENTANE EINSCHÄTZUNG.
> ...



Und auch ich sag dir nochmal:

WOW WAR VIEL SCHLIMMER und NEIN, bei WoW waren am Anfang auch Milliarden Bugs etc. drin!
Lootbug - schönes Beispiel! Gibts den in WAR? Also...

Wenn dich die Namen stören, schalt sie aus!!!! Omg...

Und, wenn dich die Texte stören, mach nen anderes Volk oder liess die Texte halt nicht!


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Mal so eine frage an alle die über Bugs und co lästern. Wart ihr am anfang von WoW Dabei? Habt ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung wie schlimm es damals mit WoW war? Die Bugs wahren viel gravierender als hier im Warhammer. Dort hatte man am anfang noch weniger server zur auswahl und es gab auch keine Kontrolle über die größe der seiten auf manchen Servern war nur Horde auf anderen nur Allianz das war schon extrem schwach. In dem punkt finde ich Warhammer Deutlich besser. Ich hab mich von anfang an zurecht gefunden. Habe keine Lags und das spiel läuft perfekt flüssig bei mir auf höchsten details.
> 
> Informiert euch lieber mal darüber wie WoW am anfang ausgesehen hat und dann seht euch an wie es jetzt aussieht. MMORPG verbessern sich mit der zeit der anfang ist immer schwierig aber man sollte den spielen 2-3 monate zeit geben bevor man sie als Flop oder Schlecht bezeichent und nicht gleich zu anfang an.




Das du KEINE LAGS hast glaub ich dir jetzt aber nicht , nich flunkern du :-)

Nein ich persönlich war bei WOW nicht von anfang an dabei aber bei dem was die verdienen sollte es JETZT ja auch keine Server Probs geben!

Ich habe einen nagelneuen PC ne gute Grafikkarte Spiele sämtliche aktuellen Titel Vollauflösend Flüssig und habe trotz 16k Leitung Lags bei WAR.
Bin ich allein im Gebiet sind sie weg ganz klar.
Was ich viel schlimmer finde sind die bewegungen der Figuren, sieht für mich nich schön aus meinste das patchen die weg? << keine ironie
Wenn die Lags Server Probs und GANZ wichtig die Bewegungen wech sind würde ich es auch weiter spielen.


----------



## Luu1 (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Das du KEINE LAGS hast glaub ich dir jetzt aber nicht , nich flunkern du :-)
> 
> Nein ich persönlich war bei WOW nicht von anfang an dabei aber bei dem was die verdienen sollte es JETZT ja auch keine Server Probs geben!
> 
> ...



Am Montag war es total laggy, da waren die Server Kapazitäten geringer... Damit wollten sie die Fraktionen balancen, seit gestern hat es bei mir nicht ein einziges Mal gelaggt, und ich habe ne 2k DSL Leitung...


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Luu schrieb:


> Und auch ich sag dir nochmal:
> 
> WOW WAR VIEL SCHLIMMER und NEIN, bei WoW waren am Anfang auch Milliarden Bugs etc. drin!
> Lootbug - schönes Beispiel! Gibts den in WAR? Also...
> ...




Ach na klar gut das du das sagst ich mach einfach die Texte aus lese die Queststexte nich mehr.
Damit Rettest du mir das Spiel und ich kann jetzt Questen gehen :-P
Und nein ich nem das Volk was ich toll finde, ich finde die Sprache in schrift einfach abtörnend.
Akkustisch super gelungen aber auf TEXTE nein das geht nich.


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Würde mich PVE gegrinde nicht ankotzen würde ich noch immer WOW spielen, wo man auch nur mehr vom selben alten aufgewärmt bekommt!
> 
> Für mich ist WAR genau das, was ich damals bei WOW wollte als ich deren Versprechungen las, WOW hatte mir grosse PVP Schlachten  versprochen und sie nicht geliefert!WAR hat bis jetzt alles gehalten was es versprochen hat und mir macht es Spass!




Einerseits sagst du das der TE erstmal warten soll obs so auch im Spiel aussieht...andererseits behauptest du das WAR das hält was es verspricht. Merkst du das du dich selbst ad absurdum führst? Warte doch selbst erstmal wie das Spiel aussieht und DANN reden wir nochmal drüber ob WAR wirklich das PvP bietet was es verspricht.....


Spart euch die ständigen Vergleiche mit WoW vor 4(!!!!)Jahren....die haben bei anderen Spielen nicht funktioniert und sie werden auch für Warhammer nicht plötzlich irgendeine Gültigkeit erhalten. Ich finde nen Trabbi heute auch nich toll weils vor 200 Jahren nur Kutschen gab und das ja ne mordsentwicklung ist.
Als nächstes wird wieder der urbane Mythos aus der schublade gezogen das WoW ja anfangs kein PvP hatte und auch kein endgame(geschweige denn Raidinstanzen)...und man muss euch wieder darauf aufmerksam machen das ihr euch doch bitte mal die patchnotizen durchlesen solltet wann Blackrock und Molten Core ins Spiel eingeführt wurden(nämlich vor dem US-release).
WAR muss sich mit WoW messen...JETZT...nicht vor 4 Jahren und nicht in 4 Jahren....und auch nicht in 40 oder 40k jahren. Es sei denn ihr lebt nicht in der gegenwart sondern in der Vergangenheit oder Zukunft(dann würde ich gerne mal sehen was ihr so geraucht habt). ;-)


----------



## Monkeyrama (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Das du KEINE LAGS hast glaub ich dir jetzt aber nicht , nich flunkern du :-)
> 
> Nein ich persönlich war bei WOW nicht von anfang an dabei aber bei dem was die verdienen sollte es JETZT ja auch keine Server Probs geben!
> 
> ...



Ne ich hab wirklich keine Lags Oo sonst würd ich es ja nicht sagen nur um das game schönzureden. Ich hatte wirklich bisher keine lags. kann aber auch teilweise daran liegen das meine Leitung ziemlich gut ist und der verteiler ziemlich in der nähe von meinem Wohnort ist.#

Kann schon sein das sich WAR jetzt mit WoW messen muss und nicht früher und trotzdem kann man den start dieser beiden spiele miteinander vergleichen ob du willst oder nicht. Der Start von Warhammer ist bis jetzt besser abgelaufen als der start von WoW damals ich erinnere mich noch als dank dem Start die Homepage für 1 Woche nicht erreichbar war. Die hatten schlimmere Probleme als Goa jetzt in der Beta.


----------



## Synefiere (18. September 2008)

also die Serverlags kann wohl jeder nachvollziehen und sind wohl offensichtlich... (Lag = ist ein Wort (...) für eine vorübergehend erhöhte Verzögerungszeit in Computernetzwerken)

diese werden, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, schon von Mythics in Angriff genommen und hoffentlich bald behoben sein.

Was die weniger detaillirte Animation von den Charaktären angeht kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht weiß, ob diese per schlechtem Mocap oder schlechter Old School Animations Handarbeit erreicht wurden. Aber hier ist sicherlich in der Nahen Zukunft keine Besserung zu erwarten denke ich, da My im Moment andere Prioritäten hat.

habe auch einen relativ sehr guten PC (X2 6600+, 8800 gts, 25 mbit leitung etc.) und Spiele eigentlich flüssig ... die Lags kommen meiner Meinung nach durch eine größere (2+ ^^) Anzahl von Spielern in unmittelbarer Umgebung zu stande. Lösung oder Ursache: Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin kein Programmierer ^^


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Einerseits sagst du das der TE erstmal warten soll obs so auch im Spiel aussieht...andererseits behauptest du das WAR das hält was es verspricht. Merkst du das du dich selbst ad absurdum führst? Warte doch selbst erstmal wie das Spiel aussieht und DANN reden wir nochmal drüber ob WAR wirklich das PvP bietet was es verspricht.....
> 
> 
> Spart euch die ständigen Vergleiche mit WoW vor 4(!!!!)Jahren....die haben bei anderen Spielen nicht funktioniert und sie werden auch für Warhammer nicht plötzlich irgendeine Gültigkeit erhalten. Ich finde nen Trabbi heute auch nich toll weils vor 200 Jahren nur Kutschen gab und das ja ne mordsentwicklung ist.
> ...



Das war nicht ich der gesagt hat er soll warten!Ich hab geschrieben was kommen wird!Ich hab WAR in der Beta gespielt und mir hat die Beta gereicht um mir ein Bild zu machen und zu sagen das es mir das bietet was ich immer wollte!


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Ne ich hab wirklich keine Lags Oo sonst würd ich es ja nicht sagen nur um das game schönzureden. Ich hatte wirklich bisher keine lags. kann aber auch teilweise daran liegen das meine Leitung ziemlich gut ist und der verteiler ziemlich in der nähe von meinem Wohnort ist.#
> 
> Kann schon sein das sich WAR jetzt mit WoW messen muss und nicht früher und trotzdem kann man den start dieser beiden spiele miteinander vergleichen ob du willst oder nicht. Der Start von Warhammer ist bis jetzt besser abgelaufen als der start von WoW damals ich erinnere mich noch als dank dem Start die Homepage für 1 Woche nicht erreichbar war. Die hatten schlimmere Probleme als Goa jetzt in der Beta.




Hmmm , ich wusste das nicht, war ja nicht dabei.
Wenn sie die bewegungen die Lgs und den Trägen Landschaftsaufbau beheben könnten wäre es bestimmt genial.

Naja das ding ist auch bei den Zaubern, bin ich alleine sieht der Geil aus und es macht spass sind mehr da drück ich 10 mal weil ich ihn entweder nich gesehen oder ihn verpasst habe :-)


----------



## Monkeyrama (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Hmmm , ich wusste das nicht, war ja nicht dabei.
> Wenn sie die bewegungen die Lgs und den Trägen Landschaftsaufbau beheben könnten wäre es bestimmt genial.
> 
> Naja das ding ist auch bei den Zaubern, bin ich alleine sieht der Geil aus und es macht spass sind mehr da drück ich 10 mal weil ich ihn entweder nich gesehen oder ihn verpasst habe :-)




Ich denke bevor wir von einem Flop oder Hit reden können sollten wir Mythic mindestens ein Halbes Jahr geben und dann sehen was man daraus macht. Aber das was der Liebe TE macht der sich auch nichtmehr weiter zu wort meldet aber seine in meinen augen unsubjektive und Dumme meinung kundtut ist absolut nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ach na klar gut das du das sagst ich mach einfach die Texte aus lese die Queststexte nich mehr.
> Damit Rettest du mir das Spiel und ich kann jetzt Questen gehen :-P
> Und nein ich nem das Volk was ich toll finde, ich finde die Sprache in schrift einfach abtörnend.
> Akkustisch super gelungen aber auf TEXTE nein das geht nich.





Ja...das ist etwas was die programmierer mal verstehen sollten. Gesprochene Texte sind eine Sache....aber geschrieben sind solch undeutliche Texte viel, viel nerviger weil sie das Gehirn anstrengen da man jedes Wort 3mal lesen muss(wir sind alle in einem Alter wo wir nicht mehr jeden Buchstaben lesen sondern das gehirn die Worte abscannt und sie aus ein paar Buchstaben zusammensetzt....werden entscheidende Buchstaben entfernt, geht das aber leider nicht mehr und dann wirds exponentiell nerviger je länger der Text ist). Man würde ja auch nicht den ganzen gesprochenen Text von einer extrem schrillen/hohen Stimme sprechen lassen weil das nunmal nach ein paar Minuten dazu führen würde das die Spieler die Boxen ausschalten.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen von einer netten Glaubensgemeinschaft einen Zusatz zur Bibel geschenkt bekommen. Ich hatte mir eigentlich rein interessehalber vorgenommen das Ding zumindest ansatzweise zu lesen....aber nach ein paar Seiten hatte ich schon leichte Aggressionen weil jeder 2. Satz mit "und es begab sich..." oder "und siehe es begab sich..." anfängt. Irgendwann kann mans einfach nicht mehr sehen....


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das war nicht ich der gesagt hat er soll warten!Ich hab geschrieben was kommen wird!Ich hab WAR in der Beta gespielt und mir hat die Beta gereicht um mir ein Bild zu machen und zu sagen das es mir das bietet was ich immer wollte!




Ach? dann hast du das hier wohl nicht geschrieben:

*Warte erstmal bis das Spiel released ist und alle Grafik Optionen im Spiel sind!Hast du auch den GPU Regler aufgedreht und die Animationen auf höchster Qualität!
2.en weist du noch gar nicht ob du nicht die Namen über den Charaktären auschalten kannst, wenn erstmal das Spiel im Handel ist!*


Na dann posten wohl 2 mit deinem Nick und deiner Signatur...ooops


----------



## Havamal (18. September 2008)

Ok, aber das war auf die Grafik und Interfaceoptionen bezogen und nicht aufs Gameplay!Dachte du meintest, dass ich schrieb er solle wegen dem Gamplay warten, was ich jetzt schon mehr als gut finde!


----------



## Derius (18. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  grafik ist nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ok, aber das war auf die Grafik und Interfaceoptionen bezogen und nicht aufs Gameplay!Dachte du meintest, dass ich schrieb er solle wegen dem Gamplay warten, was ich jetzt schon mehr als gut finde!





Du kannst aber auch jetzt noch nicht absehen wie du das gameplay auf normalen servern nach 2 Monaten finden wirst. Du gehst jetzt einfach mal davon aus das das nicht schnell langweilig wird und das Mythic lags und balancing in den Griff kriegt. AoC hatte genau das gleiche Problem...und das hat sich auch 4 Monate nach release nicht wirklich gebessert.
Leider haben alle Spiele(egal ob WoW, AoC und vermutlich auch WAR) das Problem das sie zwar massenschlachten versprechen aber dann schnell an die Grenzen stoßen was Lags angeht(und zwar umso schneller je besser die grafik und schlampiger die engine ist). Daran können sie auch nicht viel ändern sondern müssen darauf warten das die hardware besser wird.


----------



## Maiying (18. September 2008)

Moin Moin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sollte ja WAR auch nicht auf einem Taschenrechner spielen sondern auf einem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es wurde schon mit DAOC bewiesen das ein Game trotz mega RVR Raid ruckelfrei laufen kann und so wird es auch in WAR bald sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder Anfang ist schwer.

Die WOW Beta war schlimmer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!...Und Blizzard hat heute noch enorme Probleme das ,das Spiel einwandfrei läuft.

Und zum Thema überall bunte Namen es gibt sowas wie Einstellungen da kann man gewisse Dinge ausblenden die einen stören!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


WAR rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse
Maiying
man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (18. September 2008)

Das schöne ist ja, das eine Beta dafür da ist um genau solche Dinge als FEEDBACK ( ja die Möglichkeit hatte man in der Beta ) an Mythic zu übermitteln, desweiteren möchte ich mal einen Schritt um 3 Jahre 7 Monate und 7 Tage machen, genau an dem Tag kam WoW in die Läden, und jeder wusste das WoW zum Releasezeitpunkt eigentlich noch in dem Betastatus war, Klassenbalancing fehlte komplett, Quests waren nicht immer bugfrei, einige Klassen waren bis zu den 1. Patches völlig auf sich alleine gestellt, das sie für ein Groupplay nicht in Frage kamen ( Warlock z.b ) ausserdem hat man auch hier im PvE ( leveln ) eine lineare abfolge der Quests, einfach um sich auf den High-End-Content einzustellen, seine Klasse kennenzulernen, die MMORPGs setzen heutzutage auf sowas. 

Worauf ich hinaus will, ist folgendes: jedes MMORPG ist und kann nicht perfekt sein beim Release. Es lebt vom Feedback der Spieler und entwickelt sich von Zeit zu Zeit weiter. Das es auch bei W.A.R Bugs u.ä. gibt ist vollkommen klar, die wird es auch in Zukunft geben. 

Das Problem mit den "Tausend" Namen und Titeln im Game lässt sich leicht in den Einstellungen beheben...

Zu dem Thema, das man verwöhnt sei als Spieler, das bin ich auch und aus genau dem Grund spiele ich W.A.R weils einem, zumindest mir, genau das bietet was WoW, AOC mir eben nicht bieten können, gute Klassen, gute Quests ( open qs ) RvR , PvP Städte einnehmen und und und... ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ein endgültiges Urteil sollte man sich erst machen, wenn W.A.R ein paar Wochen / Monate alt ist und man im Maxlvl Bereich steht. ich denke dort wird sich erst das volle W.A.R entfalten !

solong crav3b


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Maiying schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja aber muss ein einsteiger in dem Spiel sich erst durchfuxen damit er keinen Epilepthischen bekommt vor lauter bling bing?

Und hey hast du dir das mit dem Taschenrechner selber ausgedacht? :-)

Wie ich schon sagte ich habe einen sehr guten und vor allem NEUEN Rechner.
Alles läuft flüssig WAR auch nur wenn es LAGT nicht also etwas mehr energie beim lesen statt flamen :-)


----------



## Areson (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Einerseits sagst du das der TE erstmal warten soll obs so auch im Spiel aussieht...andererseits behauptest du das WAR das hält was es verspricht. Merkst du das du dich selbst ad absurdum führst? Warte doch selbst erstmal wie das Spiel aussieht und DANN reden wir nochmal drüber ob WAR wirklich das PvP bietet was es verspricht.....
> 
> 
> Spart euch die ständigen Vergleiche mit WoW vor 4(!!!!)Jahren....die haben bei anderen Spielen nicht funktioniert und sie werden auch für Warhammer nicht plötzlich irgendeine Gültigkeit erhalten. Ich finde nen Trabbi heute auch nich toll weils vor 200 Jahren nur Kutschen gab und das ja ne mordsentwicklung ist.
> ...





Sorry, aber das ist der größte Bullshit den ich in den letzten Wochen gelesen habe. WAR muss sich mit WoW messen aber das WoW am Anfang 10 mal beschissener lief als WAR darf man nicht anrechnen weil es ja schon 4 Jahre her ist. Wenn sich die beiden Games wirklich messen müssen, keine Ahnung wer das denn eigentlich wann und wo bestimmt hat, dann an ihrem Release. WoW hat 4 Jahre Entwicklung hinter sich (Übrigens gibt es seit 2 Jahren die Frage in den WoW FAQ "Warum kann ich die Quest [Der rachsüchtige Herold] nicht beenden?", ja Schneesturm hat es echt drauf Bugs zu beseitigen) und WAR ist noch nicht mal offiziell gestartet. Klar hat WoW die besseren Animationen, das könnte aber auch daran liegen, das einem die Spieler oder NPC´s erst 5 Meter vor einem ins Bild springen. Manchmal ist der komische Alli auch schon fast an einem vorbei wenn man ihn endlich sieht. Aber WAR wird sich noch entwickeln und es wird auch seinen Weg gehen. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt, wen interessiert das schon? Ist ja eh nur eure persönliche Meinung. 

Mir gefällt es sehr gut, es wird noch am Game gearbeitet, es werden Patches kommen und wenn es in 2-3 Monaten doch ein Flop wird (was ich nicht glaube), hey dann kauf ich mir ein anderes Game. Ob ich mir nun irgend einen Ego-Shooter kaufe, den 1 Woche zocke und ihn dann im Schrank versenke oder ein MMORPG ist doch sowas von egal.


----------



## Ruffnek (18. September 2008)

Also naja von ner beta kann man kaum noch reden. da das spiel schon released ist. Klar fehler gibt es am anfang bei fast jeden onlinespiel . man darf vor allem nicht den fehler machen war im pve bereich mit wow zu messen. denn war ist fast auschließlich als pvp spiel gedacht. Im PvE Bereich wird es wahrscheinlich nie an wow rankommen. Dehalb ist es vieleicht nichtmal sinnvoll die beiden spiele zu vergleichen . 

Wird es eigentlich einen Testacount geben bei warhammer?


----------



## Dror71 (18. September 2008)

Das einzige was momentan wirklich bei WAR stört sind die Performance Probleme. Das extrem häufige Ruckeln das bei vielen trotz guten und optimierten Systems vorkommt kann wirklich nerven.

Dennoch denke ich mal und hoffe das dies bald behoben wird.

Das Spiel selbst ist absolut Genial. Die Kombination aus leveln durch Questen / PvP (RvR) / Public quests ist einfach nur 
Geil. Die Klassen selbst machen Spass ohne Ende. Die Grafik ist meiner meinung nach absolut atmosphärisch.
Klassenbalance sehr gut wenn auch noch nicht Perfekt. Aber definitiv das Beste was ich bisher bei einem MMO zu Anfang gesehen hab. An gute Items kommt man ohne Probleme ob durch Ruf, PvP oder PQ. 

Aber man merkt schon wer hier so einen Senf labert wie der OP: Generation WoW die vorher noch nie ein anderes MMO 
gespielt hatt. Die meisten von denen waren wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal beim Release vom WoW dabei sondern sind erst später dazu gestossen und haben die Anfangsprobleme gar nicht mitbekommen.

Naja solange WAR eine gesunde Population aufweisen wird ist es nicht schade darum das solche Leute fortbleiben.

Wie bereits erwähnt das wichtigste ist jetzt wirklich das die ganze ruckelrei und lagerei behoben wird. Dann ist WAR
für viele definitiv Perfekt.


----------



## Areson (18. September 2008)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> man darf vor allem nicht den fehler machen war im pve bereich mit wow zu messen. denn war ist fast auschließlich als pvp spiel gedacht. Im PvE Bereich wird es wahrscheinlich nie an wow rankommen.




Dazu sage ich nur GOTT SEI DANK. Aber zum Glück wird es WAR wohl nie schaffen die Leute mit 3 Instanzen 1 1/2 Jahre zu beschäftigen. Ich bin total froh, dass man in WAR nicht 4 mal die Woche stundenlang die selbe öde und eintönige Ini besuchen muss damit man vielleicht seinen voll coolen IMBAAAAAAAA Epic Helm des Lemmings (Anlegen: Bewirkt, dass der Spieler Spaß und Langeweile nicht mehr unterscheiden kann und lässt ihn ca 2 Jahre immer das Selbe machen. Redet dem Benutzer außerdem ein, dass es sich bei den 3 Instanzen um einen durch nichts zu toppenden PVE end content handelt) bekommt. Im übrigen sind die normalen Quests sehr gut gelungen und die Öffentliche Quests sind echt mehr als genial. Und mit dem voll coolen IMBAAAAAAAA Epic Helm des Lemmings macht sogar die Öffentliche Quest aus dem Startgebiet in 2 Jahren noch Spaß. Aber leider gibt es das Equipment für den richtigen PvE end content ja nur in WoW.


----------



## Aratorus (18. September 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> "DIE GEGNERBEWEGUNGEN.
> 
> Was mich auch stört sind halt die Performance Probs. Liegt eventuell an meinem Rechner aber COD4, Age of Conan, WoW, LotR Habe ich immer alles wirklich alles auf Maximum gehabt und ich konnte spielen.
> 
> Naja gut muss ich mir wohl neue Hardware Kaufen.



Also wenn bei Dir AoC flüssig gelaufen ist und WAR nicht... dann ist irgendwas an deiner Hardware kaputt gegangen oder Du haste ein Softwareproblem, aber bestimmt liegt es nicht an WAR.


----------



## TrueMorgor (18. September 2008)

ZiTAT: Ich stehe nun im Startgebiet und sehe nur schrift, egal wo man hinschaut man sieht Namen und Titel in Hülle und Fülle.

Wäre es dir lieber komplett uninformiert zu sein? Alles selber anklicken und in Tooltip sehen? Wird das nach der 2ten Wiederholung nicht nervig?

Wenn du wirklich NUR Schrift siehst, hängst du noch im EULA Bug.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Das sollte weniger sein wenn ich erstmal meine Monitorauflösung von 1024x768 auf 1920x1200 geändert- und die Details auf voll gedreht hätte.
> Fehlanzeige, im gegenteil nun hatte ich noch viel mehr bunte schrift die durch die ganze Sichtweite hüpfte.



Wer die Monitorauflösung vergrößert, darf sich nicht wundern dass er mehr sieht. Tipp: Stell sie auf 10x10, ich schwöre du siehst viel weniger Schrift!

Mehr Details bedeutet weniger Schrift .......... aha.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das die Schrift bunt ist, liegt daran, das man dann Sachen von einander unterscheiden kann. Sollte eigentlich ein Vorteil sein. Wenn alles nur blau wäre hättest du dich noch weniger zu recht gefunden. Immerhin, bis ins Menü hast du es geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Als ich von Weiten ausholte um den ersten Gegner zu mir zu holen viel mir das schlimmste im ganzen Spiel auf.
> 
> DIE GEGNERBEWEGUNGEN.



Äh... egal was für ein Spiel... aber der sinn des Spiels ist nicht den Gegner zu beobachten wie er auf dich zurennt (WIE!) sondern ganz was anderes. Die Animationen sind ab EINER GEWISSEN ENTFERNUNG hakelig ja. Mich persönlich stört es nicht. Immerhin ist mein Ziel 1-3 Zentimeter groß was soll ich mir da groß erwarten? Sobalds nah dran ist (der Bereich wo ich auch hinzaubern/schießen kann) ist alles ok. 



> Gut nachdem ich mich durch die Schrift gelesen hatte und den ersten Questgeber gefunden hatte vielen mir die entsätzlichen Lagspitzen auf.
> Aber gut is ja ne Beta dachte ich mir.



Hm. Habe auch ewig gebraucht, bis ich den ersten Q Geber gefunden habe. Wer hätte vermuten können, dass der gleich 1 Meter neben mir steht? Lagspitzen treten immer auf, wenn viele Spieler an einem Ort sind. Beta-Anfangsgebiet --> viele Spieler an einem Ort --> viel Schrift.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fällt dir was auf?



> Das Spiel wirkt für mich viel zu eingeengt.
> Sprich ich musste nur den weg folgen um sämtliche Quest´s anzu nehmen und am Strassengraben konnte ich sie auch schon erledigen, einzig und allein die Tatsache das man diese Quest nicht bei dem NPC abgeben konnte sondern wieder weiterlaufen musste nachdem man sich durch das halb englisch halb deutsch gehaltene Questbuch angeschaut hatte, hält einem im Spiel auf Trab.



Ist für mich eher ein Vorteil als ein Nachteil. Ich hasse es Stunden damit zu verbringen nen Questziel zu finden, dort hin zu laufen, zurücklaufen, für Folge wieder hinlaufen, die Quest zu erfüllen (töte 20 x von y) und die nächste q macht das selbe aber statt im Osten halt im Westen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich alle Q annehm ist meist rund um den Q Geber gebiet alles rot. Also renn ich einmal im Kreis, mach alle q und kann die meisten davon wieder bei den Q gebern abgeben und bin trotzdem immernoch ne schöne Runde gelaufen. Ich Renn halt nich gleich von jeder erfüllten q zurück und gebe ab. Btw. ab lvl 10 werden die Wege sowieso länger. Qs die dich ins nächste Gebiet /Stadt schicken gibts in den meisten MMos, und sind hier auch nicht in der Überzahl. Das halb deutsch/englische ist BETA/bzw. Bug (der zb. nur im europäischen Client vorkommt, die Amis juckt das ja wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> die werden auch wesentlich mehr den Erfolg Wars beeinflussen) und wird mit SICHERHEIT rausgepatcht. Auch wer kein Englisch kann, sollte dank genauer Q-Ziel angabe und Gebietsangabe auf die Lösung kommen. Wenn nicht --> wird rausgepatcht, und: Questen ist nicht Ziel des Spiels.



> Als nächstes kam dann die Spielwelt welche mich so garnicht überzeugen konnte.



Nicht überzeugt? Verglichen mit der Vorlage (Fluff / Tabletop) oder mit andren MMOS? Von der Vorlage her finde ich, dass es gut umgesetzt wurde, im Rahmen eines RVR MMOs, es soll ja nicht so detailreich wie eine Simulation sein (muss es nicht), oder Metropolen besitzen die Aussehen, als wären sie von SimCity rüberkopiert. Verlglichen mit andren MMos --> Also Altdorf kaufe ich ab ne Hauptstadt zu sein wo mehr als 1000 Leute leben.... geh mal Sturmwind ab... Leben da mehr als 20 Leute dort? Sieh dir WoW an... meist relativ ebene Flächen mit ewig gleichen Field Ojects. Schon allein die Knochenwüste (JA EINE WÜSTE, aus WAR) hat mich von den Objekten und verwendeten abwechslungsreichen 3d Objekten überzeugt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es ein Fantasy-MMO also keine realistischen Gebäude oder Bäume (nötig). Wobei War nen Tick realistischer aussieht als WoW (oder fehlt dir die grobaufgelöste Comic-Grafik?).



> Minimiert man das Spiel mit Hilfe der Win Taste und ging wieder zurück ins Spiel hatte man 4 Eckige baume vor sich die 2 Minuten brauchten bis sie wieder halbwegs normal aussahen.



Spiele werden nicht dafür geschrieben, schnell minimierbar zu sein. Tipp: Spiel im Fenstermodus. Auflösung ist kleiner, was deinen PC nicht so anstrengt, und man kann besser rein/raus wechseln.



> Bald machte ich meine erste Öffentliche Quest, welche beim ersten und zweiten mal wirklich sehr gelungen war nichts desto trotz irgendwann langweilig wurde.



Jupp. Öfter als 2-3 lohnt ein und dieselbe PQ nicht, weil: du solltest dann schon den loot haben, der sich übrigens nicht/kaum ändert, andere auch mal wollen, es mehrere PQ pro Kapitel gibt, und: dafür auch wohl nicht gemacht sind den ganzen tag ausschließlich gespielt zu werden. Machen dir Daily-Qs Spaß? Ne PQ ist ne daily, die du alle paar Minuten machen kannst. Mit den Leuten die dort sind (ohne die wirds schwieriger). Wenn du nen Beutel bekommst: du kannst alles verkaufen oder ganz unten ist normalerweise Geld. Das was du einsammelst und an Erfahrung bekommst für die Mobs und so die du während der PQ (hoffentlich) erledigst darfst du im normalfall auch behalten, ergo als Daily-Q Belohnung ansehen. Zufrieden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Anders als Dailys sind PQ meist aufwändiger gescriptet und erzählen eine kleine Geschichte.



> Im Großen und ganzen konnte mich das Spiel überhaupt nicht begeistern denn was mir da geboten wurde kannte ich schon von anderen Spielen nur leider war das Super schlecht umgesetzt.



Du konntest also das "Endspiel" von War, in seinem vollen Umfang zocken? Und daher die Endspiele von andren MMOs mit diesem Vergleichen? Oder meinst du den Beginn (Charerstellung, Anfangs-Qs, etc.) ... welcher ja ÜBERHAUPT nicht die Seele des Spiels ist? Die Lade- und Loginscreens? Die Beta-Versionen? Was denn nun eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Pve ist langweilig und nach gewisser Zeit ansträngend denn die Sprache im Gebiet der Grünhäute wie auch die Texte machen bekloppt.



PvE ist nicht Hauptziel des Spiels. Pve ist immer langweilig wenn es in eine einsame (keine Mitspieler) Monotonie und wiederholung driftet. Das ist Gameunabhängig gehört also in einen FLAME-MMO Fred, nicht in nen FLAME-WAR thread. Wie von dir erwähnt ist das nur bei den Orks so "bekloppt". Und das ist Teil des Fluffs, der wiederum vielen Spielern wichtig ist. Durotar die ersten beiden Qs und später seltener sind/waren auch ähnlich.  Auch hier ein Tipp: Überspring das Gebrabbel, am ende der Q Beschreibung siehste in schönem Hochdeutsch (oder zeitweise Englisch) was du machen musst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Spiele wie World of Warcraft, Lotro oder Guildwars haben es vorgemacht wie es geht und trotzdem ist sowas bei raus gekommen, sehr Schade.



Und War ist technisch großteils besser. Und das ist Schade? Wie gesagt Beta. Du darfst Beta mit Beta, Endgame mit Endgame und 3-Jahre Spiele mit 3-Jahre Spiele vergleichen. Ne Mischung ist unfair in beiderlei Richtung und kommt nur zu abstrusendsten Ergebnissen. Nicht umsonst patcht WoW langsam Teile nach, die die Community und andere Spiele schon länger ersonnen haben.

"Ob War Floppen wird oder nicht ist mir relativ egal aber ein Spiel für mich ist es nicht und deshalb trauer ich meinem Geld für die Bestellung des Spiels hinterher."

Sollen wir deine Fehler ausbüßen, weil du ein Spiel gekauft hast, bevor du es getestet hast? Noch dazu bevor du es RICHTIG gespielt hast in einem FERTIGEN Zustand? Wenn es dir EGAL ist, warum Postest du das in nem Forum (wo man die Meinung der anderen hören will)? Für Selbstdarstellung ist MeTube äh Youtube da.

Floppen ist relativ. Mythic sagt, wenn 1mio Spieler das Spiel haben(und dabei laufende Kunden bleiben), ist es ein Erfolg für sie. EA sagt, wenn mehr Geld reinkommt,als reinging ist es ein Erfolg. Manche Sagen wenn es WoW nicht schlägt ist es ein Flop. Andre meinen wenn es AoC nicht schlägt. Was nutzt mir ein Nicht-Flop wenns mir persönlich keinen Spaß macht? Was kümmert mich wer denkt dass es ein Flop ist, wenn es mir Spaß macht? Wenn es dir schon keinen Spaß macht, ist es für dich persönlich schon ein Flop. Da muss man nichts miesreden oder warten was andre davon halten.

PS: habe am selben Datum wie du gespielt, und es war spielbar und weitesgehendst flüssig. Vllt passt deine Hardware oder inet Leitung/Einstellung nicht. Engine von WAR wird ja auch mit der Zeit noch verbessert und verfeinert. WoW hatte auch nicht seine 10 mio Spieler gleich zu Beginn (sondern erst nach 3 Jahren, und die sind auch nicht gleichzeitig aktiv). Ne Höhere Auflösung bedeutet mehr Aufwand für GraKa. Da du diese zu Beginn hochgeschraubt hast, darfs du dich nicht wundern wenn die Ruckler mehr statt weniger werden, genauso die Details. Auch ein dauerndes raus- und reinminimieren empfiehlt sich nicht (auch bei anderen Spielen). Das Spiel hat nicht die gleichen Hardware Voraussetzungen wie WoW sollte daher von dieser Seite (zumindest) auch nicht verglichen werden.

PPS: Wer um die Uhrzeit (wie du) nen Fred schreibt hat meist seinen Frust von den Stunden zuvor die er im Spiel verbracht hat (also ab 00:00 uhr?) ergo kein Wunder dass PQ lahm, kein Szenario, kein Gegner, etc. oder traut sich nicht zu normaler Uhrzeit zu posten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also zusammenfassend:
von PVE enttäuscht obwohl nicht Hauptzweck des Ziels
von Animationen und Grafik enttäuscht obwohl unter falschen vorausssetzungen getestet und gespielt
äpfel mit pferdeäpfel verglichen
nicht geflamet aber selbes ergebnis erzeugt


----------



## Mikokami (18. September 2008)

Es ist inzwischen 2008, bald 2009, und die großen mächtigen Spieleentwickler haben immernoch nicht bemerkt wie wichtig ein nahezu perfekter und fehlerfreier Release ist, mehr Geld in die Programmierung statt mehr in die Werbung, mehr Qualität statt Hype, das wäre mal ein Anfang.

Egal wieviele innovative und revolutionäre Features ein Spiel hat, die Leute sind gutes gewöhnt und die meisten auch relativ schlau, d.h. sie wollen immer das Beste für ihr hart verdientes Geld, und solange es Alternativen gibt wo das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis noch stimmt werden diese in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## DeeeRoy (18. September 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Wird War ein Flop?
> 
> Ist ein Flop



Dich hab ich schon vermisst im WAR Forum!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann man dich mieten für Flame/Spam in verschiedenen Foren?


----------



## Churchak (18. September 2008)

gibts bugs ? jup .haben die mich gehintert in den letzten 2 tagen spass zu haben ?  NÖÖÖÖÖÖ *g* 

Ka mag ja dran liegen das ich ne lahme krücke mein eigen nenne (ich meine meinen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und deswegen mir grafik und animationen von den ansprüchen her eh an allerlezter stelle kommen .aber das spiel macht mir spass und gestern abend war schon mal sehr sehr lustig ,im open RvR !endlich wieder dieses tolle gefühl mit den gildis durch die pampa zu cruisen und ned genau zu wissen ob man ned gleich in nen hinterhalt der Chaoten rennt. *g* 
Naja viel spass euch meckertanten bei euren "augenschmaus"-spielen zum glück für mich definiert jeder noch selber seinen spielspass also dann Baba.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szell (18. September 2008)

omg sämtliche probleme die du da nennst sind typische beta troubels,also lächerlich da überhaupt noch ein Wort drüber zu verlieren bevor das spiel released wird.Und zur Sprache der Orks-Warhammer hatt eine sehr komplexe Geschichte(mehr oder weniger) und in dieser sprechen die grünen schon seit Jahren so-punkt.
Diese ewigen "ich will ja nicht das oder das Spiel schlecht machen aber....,blabla millionen von kleinigkeiten die keinen Mensch interessieren" Treads.
Versuchs einfach nochmal wenn das Spiel da ist,weil bei mir ist in den letzten 5 Tagen nicht einer der von dir genannten Fehler aufgetreten.
hf greez


----------



## Jarodin (18. September 2008)

Andstandshalber könnte man mit so einer Beurteilung bis etwa eine Woche nach dem Release warten. Und natürlich hat der TE mit den meisten seiner Behauptungen nicht unrecht, aber genau solche Fehler sind es, über die man als Fan hinwegsehen kann, bis sie irgendwann mal mit einem Patch verbessert werden. Ein Beispiel: Obwohl ich nie das Tabletop gespielt habe und überhaupt erst durch WAR von der ganzen Warhammerwelt erfahren habe und obwohl ich jahrelang gerne und aktiv WoW gespielt habe (man konnte mich lange als WoW-Fanboy bezeichnen), sehe ich in WAR ein grossartiges Spiel und darum sind mir solche kleine Spassverderber wie etwa die abgehackten Gegneranimationen relativ egal.


----------



## TrueMorgor (18. September 2008)

> Es ist inzwischen 2008, bald 2009, und die großen mächtigen Spieleentwickler haben immernoch nicht bemerkt wie wichtig ein nahezu perfekter und fehlerfreier Release ist, mehr Geld in die Programmierung statt mehr in die Werbung, mehr Qualität statt Hype, das wäre mal ein Anfang.



Also bei mir ist es erst 07:40 ca^^. Mythic ist kein großer mächtiger Spieleentwickler. Nahezu perfekter und fehlerfreier Release: War fürher besser... wird nun und in Zukunft schlimmer werden. Schuld sind 2 dinge: 1. Spiele werden immer aufwändiger und komplexer. Die Fehlerursachen werden mehr, Leute die damit richig umgehen können gibt es nicht wie Sand am Meer. Und kein Spieler will 10 Jahre auf ein Spiel warten ("Sohn, heute ist das Spiel rausgekommen, das ich mit 22 spielen wollte, willst du es nicht einmal testen?) ergo schiebt mans "so gut wie fertig" raus und patcht nach oder stampft es ein (Duke Nukem?) 2. Einige Firmen sind neu, wissens nicht besser, oder sch*** einfach drauf weil sie genug macht und geld haben, und diese schere geht eher auf als zu

wobei: ein MMO wirst du niemals richtig bugfrei zum Relaese bekommen.... denn die sind großteils von den Servern abhängig... welche wiederum erst dann wirklich beansprucht werden wenn es releast wurde... und selbst dann bedeutet bugfrei nicht, dass das spiel an sich (von theorie her, community, system, wirtschaft, etc.) gut läuft... noch dazu kann man nicht auf alle Dummheiten der Spieler gefasst sein (wo könnte ich überall stecken bleiben? wieviele mobs kann ich pullen ohne zu sterben? wieviele mal kann ich ein und denselben Spieler töten bevor sich an dem Schema was ändert? was für mobs kann ich pullen oder killen, um andren die show zu stehlen oder etwas zu erschweren?)

Hype kommt von der Community nicht von den Herstellern. Und Spielewerbung ist doch ein Witz. Das fällt kaum ins Budget sowenig ist das. Du darfst ja zb. Buffed und Spielemagazine nicht dazurechnen, denn die bekommen nichts dafür, sind unabhängig. Nur indirekt durch Aufmerksamkeit und Werbung (für andere Spiele zum Teil). Genauso Fanforen und seiten, Mundpropaganda und Werbung durch wiederverkäufer.  UND SCHON GARNICHT HIER IN EUROPA (in Japan ist das 100x krasser).



> Egal wieviele innovative und revolutionäre Features ein Spiel hat, die Leute sind gutes gewöhnt und die meisten auch relativ schlau, d.h. sie wollen immer das Beste für ihr hart verdientes Geld, und solange es Alternativen gibt wo das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis noch stimmt werden diese in Anspruch genommen.



Das ist weder pro noch contra WAR. Daher stimme ich zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur: dass die Schlauen in der Übermacht sind, denke ich nicht^^.


----------



## Churchak (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich stehe nun im Startgebiet und sehe nur schrift, egal wo man hinschaut man sieht Namen und Titel in Hülle und Fülle.
> Das sollte weniger sein wenn ich erstmal meine Monitorauflösung von 1024x768 auf 1920x1200 geändert- und die Details auf voll gedreht hätte.
> Fehlanzeige, im gegenteil nun  hatte ich noch viel mehr bunte schrift die durch die ganze Sichtweite hüpfte.



fiehl mir eben noch mal ins auge ^^
also ka was du hast ich kann seit ich spiele (montag) über alles mögliche die schrift weg mache  bzw halt lassen . man muss halt nur mal in den einstellungen bissel nach untenscrolln und dann in der lage sein hacken zu setzten oder halt selbige wegzuklicken. ^^


----------



## Disasterio (18. September 2008)

Du weisst schon man kann Npc namen und Titel Ein-und- Ausstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Gegner Bewegung...hmmm ich glaub das war eher Einzelfall. aufjedefall hab ich das nicht.


----------



## Arpalond (18. September 2008)

Bugs wirds immer geben. Selbst WoW auf das so viele scharf sind gibts nicht ohne.
Es is doch schön wenn man einen Mop anpullt. Der bleibt stehen und man bekommt trotzdem schaden ohne das man ihn töten kann.
Ich glaube viele von den Leuten erwarten zu viel.
Wenn ich bedenkt welche fehler WoW am Anfang hatte. Und die sind großteils ausgemerzt worden über den zeitraum.
Genauso wirds mit Warhammer. Erst sind viele Fehler und dann kommt wöchentlich ein patch um dieses und jenes zu beheben.
War bisher bei jedem Onlinespiel so.
Man sollte einfach abwarten und nicht schon bei Beta zum beschwern anfangen.


----------



## Deadwool (18. September 2008)

> ich habe lange überlegt überhaupt zu schreiben da hier jeder der WAR nicht für DAS Spiel hält gleich zu Grund und Boden geflamed wird.


Das ist halt die Anfangs Euphorie. Warten wir mal ab wie die Masse es nach 4-6 Wochen noch findet.

Ich musste damals auch lachen als kurz nach dem AoC Release jemand hier im Forum AoC gegen WoW als "Kampf der Giganten" bezeichnete. Da war das Gebrüll auch gross "ich habe WoW gekündigt!"  "nie mehr wieder World of Farmcraft!"

Ich finde beide Spiele (AoC und Warhammer) auf ihre Art gut, aber nicht gut genug um gegen den 4 Jahre Vorsprung von Blizzard anstinken zu können. So spiele ich halt alle 3 Games. Jedes zu seiner Zeit, und in unterschiedlichem Tempo. Ein Game das nicht jedermanns Erwartung erfüllen kann, muss nicht zwangsläufig ein Flop werden. Versucht nicht in jedem neuen Titel den Überroxxor Killer zu sehen. Dann habt ihr auch mehr Spass beim spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. September 2008)

Naja, da gibts nicht viel zu sagen, du hast es gespielt, und es hat dir nicht gefallen, Pech gehabt da können wir nichts machen.


----------



## Stierex (18. September 2008)

>>> ich bin ein WoW-Fan<<<
Tja, entschuldigt Leute, dass ich es bin. 
Ich suchte auch nach einer Ausweichmöglichkeit oder mal nach 'ner Abwechslung zu WoW. 
Leider bin ich bei WAR und AoC nicht so recht fündig geworden.
Ich kann dem Threadöffner teilweise zustimmen. 

Was mich freut, ist die sehr gute Grafik des Spiels WAR. Auch die Häuser, Schiffe und so weiter ... toll umgesetzt. Charaktere machen auch Spaß. Aber irgendwie kommt nicht so recht Lust auf, das Spiel öfter mal zu spielen. Es fehlt noch etwas Tiefgang. Es muss sich mehr wie eine richtge Welt anfühlen. Das Potenzial ist auf jeden Fall da. Auch wird sich in einiger Zeit bestimmt was ins Positive ändern. Da freu ich mich drauf!

Im Moment ist für mich aber doch noch WoW das "non plus ultra"! Ich spiele es nicht so intensiv, vielleicht 5-8 Std pro Woche. Aber das reicht mir. 

Ich wünsche dem Spiel WAR auf jeden Fall  alles Gute/viel Erfolg und werde ab und zu mal vorbei schauen (und natürlich auch spielen). 
Vielleicht schauen sich beide Hersteller mal was gutes voneinander ab und setzen es um. Gut kopiert ist voll ok!!!


----------



## exec85 (18. September 2008)

Wenn du sagst, das WoW z.B. es vorgemacht hat, was mir persönlich auf dauer absolut auf die nüsse ging, und WAR ja so schlecht ist, frag ich mich ob du dir das Spiel wirklich überhaupt mal genau angeschaut hast?

- namen kann man ausblenden genauso wie titel und gilden zugehörigkeit
- man kann sein komplettes interface anpassen (ohne 10GB addons installieren zu müssen)
- man kann die bewegungsabläufe mit hilfe des GPU schiebers optimieren (vorrausgesetzt man spielt nicht mit nem PC wo der hamster im rad noch für strom sorgt)
- RVR/Scenario ist 100 mal durchdachter als alles an PVP in WoW. (siehe Tank = tank dank kollisionsabfrage)

...

ich könnte so weiter machen um mal den vergleich zu WoW, das ja alles "so gut" vorgemacht hat, zu ziehen..

WOW =! WAR  (GOTT SEI DANK!)

entweder du verstehst das oder lässt es sein...


----------



## ImoenViA (18. September 2008)

Was ich sehr lustig finde ist, das sich hier einige über WAR aufregen und Probleme ansprechen, dabei kommt das Endgame doch erst Heute in Offiziell raus.

Zum Thema viele Texte: Schonmal im Optionsmenu nach geschaut das man da so gut wie jeden Text an und Ausmachen kann, vom Char namen bis zum Titel etc??

Grafik ist eh so eine Sache... wer Jahre Lang WoW spielen konnte und sich über die Modelle mit 4 Polygonen nicht aufgeregt hat, der sollte doch in WAR wenigstens eine kleine steigerung feststellen. Auch mussten die Entwickler einen Mittelweg finden:

In WoW trifft man selten im PvP auf eine Anzahl von spielern über 60+ auf EINER Stelle  (ich gehe hier von Alterac aus wo sicher nicht alle 80 Spieler auf einem Ort sind, Open PvP ist in WoW eh fehlanzeige) 

Das Ziel von War jedoch ist es, Spielerschlachten ab 100+ zu realisieren. Bei DAoC waren es öfters mal 200+! So nun muss man die ganzen Schlachten
auch auf den gängigen PC's zum laufen bekommen. Und genau hier finde ich haben sie gute Arbeit geleistet. Es gibt vielleicht noch ein paar Probleme bei
einigen Hardware Kombinationen aber ich denke bei 80% oder mehr läuft das Spiel rund.

Zum Thema Orcs und ihrer Sprache: Für mich war es einer der Gründe wieso ich einen Goblin angefangen habe. Es trägt sehr viel zum flair bei, das GOA/Mythic den "Dialekt" so gut rüber bringen. Stell dir nur mal nen echten Bayer oder Ösi vor, der seine Rolle perfekt spielen soll und auf einmal mit Hochdeutsch daher kommt...ne lass stecken, das ist lachhaft.

Ich sag nur Stumpn'z mosch'n waaaaagh


So und nun flamet hier nicht so rum und geht WAR erleben. Wer hier soviel rum heult das WAR ja so grottig sei, der hat sicher von seinen Eltern nicht das Geld bekommen es zu kaufen...so bin weiter mosch'n


----------



## Nadaria (18. September 2008)

um mal den TE etwas in schutz zu nehmen.

ich denke wohl kaum das probleme aus der BETA innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen nicht mehr existieren.
und das argument es ist launch blablalbla hab ich auch schon 100mal bei AoC gehört. Fakt ist als Käufer können bzw müssen wir für unser Geld ein gutes Produkt erwarten was nicht erst 6 Monate später der Fall ist. Alles andere ist schönrederei und wie sich bei AoC ja rausgestellt hat, hat sich im endeffekt gar nichts getan und die 100Euro für CE war für die Tonne.

Ich denke nicht das es mit WAR auch so ist und das es zu einem guten Spiel wird. Trotzdem erwarte ich mehr Qualität in der Softwarebranche. Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe will ich ja schließlich auch nicht erst 6 Monate später die Innenausstattung haben....
Die Masche ich verkaufe auch halbfertige Produkte würde jede Firma in einer anderen Branche sofort den Kopf kosten.
Dennoch hält sich das bei WAR ja auch eigentlich in Grenzen zumindestens was ich bisher gesehen habe.

mfg


----------



## ImoenViA (18. September 2008)

Du kannst WAR auch nicht mit AoC vergleichen von den Problemen her.. bei AoC fehlte Monate lang das komplette Endgame... Da ging ja garnix, was auch ein Grund war wieso ich es nur nen Monat spielte. WAR hat sicher noch Probleme... Wie jedes andere Game auch, aber hier fehlt sicher nicht das komplette Endgame oder sonstige wichtige Teile.. es sind nur BUGS die nun leider mal jede Software hat und WAR hat (was ich von anderen MMORPG's kenne) recht wenige


----------



## Voldsom (18. September 2008)

Also erst mal vorweg ! Ich finde WAR soweit durchaus gelungen und habe meinen Auserkorenen bis jetzt auf Rang 14 gebracht. Vor allem gefällt mir die große Vielfalt die sich mir hier auf den ersten Blick bietet. Ich kann je nach Kriegsgebiet jederzeit einem idividuelln Szenario beitreten und nach beendigung direkt da weitermachen wo ich zuvor aufgehört habe. Auch das spontane in einen Schlachtzug eingeladen werden um ein naheliegendes RVR Ziel ein zu nehmen hat es mir angetan. Zwar ist das Spiel stellenweise unübersichtlich doch mit eine wenig lesen und mitdenken lösen sich doch glatt die meisten Fragen von selbst. Wie sich das Spiel weiterhin entwickeln wird und ob es mich auf Dauer fesseln kann das kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Das einzige was mich bislang wirklich gestört hat an dem Spiel ist doch die größtenteils armselige Community auf Seiten der Zerstörung (Die einzige Seite dich ich bislang kennen gelernt habe und kann natürlich nur für meinen Server sprechen). Hifsbereitschaft und Teamplay ist für viele ein Fremdwort. Aber dafür kann WAR nichts und aus diesem Aspekt vermisse ich Spiele wie Everquest.

Was den TE betrifft. Sie hat uns ihre Meinung mitgeteilt und versuchte darzulegen wie sie das Spiel sieht und das ohne angreifend zu sein. Und nichts desto trotz finden sich immer wieder Leute die damit nicht umgehen können und damit beweisen das sie weder fähig zur Kritik noch zur Argumentation und letztendlich zur Kommunikation sind. Zu oft fehlt mir hier das auf einender eingehen und ernsthafte darlegen seiner sicht der Dinge.

Abschließend will ich noch sagen das viele Dinge an WAR noch nicht ausgereift sind und noch einer verbesserung bedürfen. Aber ich werde nicht her gehen und offensichtlich Missstände damit entschuldigen das andere die selben Fehler machen. Nur weil etwas als "SO ÜBLICH" bezeichnet wird macht es diese Sache noch lange nicht akzeptabel und darf nicht uneingeschränkt als das Maß aller Dinge bezeichnet werden.

Just my 2 cents "am Morgen" ! ^^


----------



## Hicks1 (18. September 2008)

Also ich durfte WOW seid Releas kennen lernen. Von daher mach ich mir über kleine Bugs, feststeckende Mobs oder ähnliches keine Sorgen.

WAR ist definitiv weiter als WOW damals war. 

Ich persöhnlich denke nicht das WAR floppen wird. Es läuft einigermassen Rund, hatt ne grosse Fangemeinde und wenn Myth, EA, GOA dahinter sind wird es seit langem eine echte Alternative.

Bin zufrieden wie es im mom ist und freu mich schon auf heute Abend und den Rest der Spieler.

In diesem Sinn. 

For The Empire  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark+ (18. September 2008)

Wir haben es hier mit einem grundsätzlichem Problem zu tun. Ich will das erläutern: Durch die Verbreitung dees I-Nets ist es anscheinend bei vielen Firmen an der Tagesordnung, halbfertige Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen und diese dann durch Patches aufzuwerten bzw. überhaupt spielbar zu machen. Das finde ich persönlich aus der Sicht des Kunden eine sehr unschöne Entwicklung. Dies kann man übrigens nicht nur im MMO-Bereich sehen, auch im Einzelspielerbereich (Port Royal, Sacred) gab es Entwicklungen in diese Richtung.

Zu behaupten, dass auch WoW diese Probleme hatte, ist genaugenommen nicht zielführend. Ich finde, dass man als Kunde mehr erwarten darf. Ich habe den Start von AoC miterleben dürfen. Um nur Stichworte zu nennen: die immer noch fehlende DirectX-10 Unterstützung, Bugs, die bereits in der Closed Beta bekannt waren und dennoch nicht abgestellt wurden. Ich habe eine CE-Edition von AoC hier liegen, die ich nicht mehr nutze, u.a. aus den oben aufgeführten Problemen

Ich persönlich halte es nun mehr so: Kein vorzeitiger Kauf von Online-Spielen, ohne vorher ausgiebig Erfahrungs- und Testberichte gelesen zu haben und am Besten mindestens 4 Wochen nach der Veröffentlichung erst über den Kauf nachdenken.

Ich möchte nochmals betonen: Ich konnte bisher Warhammer nicht anspielen. Ob dieser oder jener Aspekt für Warhammer zutrifft, müssen deshalb andere entscheiden.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> So spiele ich halt alle 3 Games.



Dein Tag hat wohl 30h hm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (18. September 2008)

Die Frage ist doch bei allen Spielen gleich:

Überwiegen die Vorteile den Nachteilen.

WoW: über Jahre ja
WAR: eindeutig ja (sagt ein eingefleischter PVE-ler
AoC: no Comment

Dies sieht natürlich jeder Spieler anders und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Drakenx (18. September 2008)

Stierex schrieb:


> >>> ich bin ein WoW-Fan<<<
> 
> Im Moment ist für mich aber doch noch WoW das "non plus ultra"! Ich spiele es nicht so intensiv, vielleicht 5-8 Std pro Woche. Aber das reicht mir.




Also ich finde es echt klasse mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.

WoW gibt es schon über 3 Jahre - hättest Die Anfangszeit von WoW mitgemacht, wärst vielleicht auf ähnliche Probleme gestoßen.

Bleib einfach bei WoW und der WAR - Community ist doch stark geholfen.
Danke fürs Gespräch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero05 (18. September 2008)

TrueMorgor schrieb:


> Hype kommt von der Community nicht von den Herstellern. Und Spielewerbung ist doch ein Witz. Das fällt kaum ins Budget sowenig ist das. Du darfst ja zb. Buffed und Spielemagazine nicht dazurechnen, denn die bekommen nichts dafür, sind unabhängig. Nur indirekt durch Aufmerksamkeit und Werbung (für andere Spiele zum Teil). Genauso Fanforen und seiten, Mundpropaganda und Werbung durch wiederverkäufer.  UND SCHON GARNICHT HIER IN EUROPA (in Japan ist das 100x krasser).



Unabhängige Spielemagazine... selten so gelacht. Man man mach mal die Augen auf!


----------



## Sisloc (18. September 2008)

Achduje @te .. du sölltest dich mal lieber in geduld üben.
ein game was so neu ist hat haufenweise verbesserungen nötig..da hilft auch meist nicht nur ne beta vorher.
lags hab ich in ner stunde vieleicht einmal für 2 sec.. denke das problem liegt an dir^^
tja die grünhäute sind nunmal so.. viel lustiger find ich es wennd ie texte von denen noch in grünhaut-englisch sind xD

aber ich finds ganz gut das leute nach n paar tagen aufhören weil sie irgendetwas stört was nach 2 wochen behoben ist!
dann gibst in zukunft weniger threads von wegen "Ich bin vom Server geflogen..War ist kaputt" oder "Ich wurde im RvR von 2 Spielern gleichzeitig umgehauen und mein Char ist dochnet so imba wie es im Forum stand.."

aber für die allgemeine belustigung im Forum sind solche Threads immer wieder herrlich. 
ich hol mir mal n kaffee und ne stulle und schau mir mal das allgemeine 
*serverstartchaoskannmichnichteinloggenwillzeitgutschriftundmeinekatzehataufdenp
cgekotzt* gejammer an^^


hehe unabhängige spielmagazine *wegwerf* sobald in dem heft über n spiel berichtet wird und gleichzeitig werbung drinne steht
wird es wohl nicht unabhängig sein^^ das sind alles ernsthafte jornalisten


----------



## Cassiel04 (18. September 2008)

Die meisten deiner negativ Punkte konnte man ja schon mit dem Wort BETA abhaken und erklären. 
Orks und Goblins reden schon seid 10 Jahren genau so, wie die Questtexte im Spiel sind. Warum sollten sie es dafür ändern?? Also andere Klasse suchen oder was anderes spielen.

Wenn jmd weiter auf die witzige Idee kommt War und WOW zu vergleichen, dann auch richtig. Vergleicht mal den Spielspaß und die Abwechslung eines Lv 1 WOW Chars und eines Lv 1 War Char und nicht eure Gilde von 70er Chars mit Epics ohne Ende. Gerade das Startgebiet der Orks und Goblins ist sehr abweichlungsreich und die Quest allesamt lustig und unterhaltsam.


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Oh man...da ist das Spiel seit 2 Stunden offiziell erschienen...und die ersten flennen über Sachen, die sie mit etwas Energie sogar lösen könnten, wie zB ausblenden der Namen oder skalieren der Größe.

Mit guter Hardware und dem GPU-Regler kann man sogar die Animationen anpassen.

Die Leute erwarten hier das ein Spiel fotorealistische Grafik hat, aber bei 200+ Spielern im Keepfight bei 80 FPS rennt. Seid ihr alle bescheuert?

Anstatt hier rumzuflamen, solltet ihr euch das Spiel jetzt erstmal 30 Tage in Ruhe ansehen...als ob nach 2 Stunden bzw. Level 20 schon ein Fazit möglich wäre....als ob ich WoW mit Level 30 hätte beurteilen können.

Grausam.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Pve ist langweilig und nach gewisser Zeit ansträngend denn die Sprache im Gebiet der Grünhäute wie auch die Texte machen bekloppt.
> Stumpn´z sin zumm Moshn da. <<<
> Ich möchte das Spiel genießen und nich ne Asperin nehmen weil ich mir 3 Questtexte durchgelesen habe.
> Die Texte errinnern mich an Pubatärende Kinder die Versuchen einen Berliner nachzu empfinden und selbst ich als Berliner Bekomme davon Augenkrebs.




Achja? Dann schau mal rein in World of Warcraft, erstell dir deinen ernsten rosa leuchtenden Human Male Pala, 

hau dich in die LvL 1 Quest: " Tod den Ebern" richtig rein und erspar uns sowas!

Goblins reden nun mal so! Das is nicht Battlefield oder sowas, ich find das toll dass die so reden!

Denn ich will SPASS beim spielen, lachen können!

Das ist alles worauf es heute bie nem PC Spiel ankommt!

Und das habe ich mit WoW schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Anthrazides (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> 
> ich habe lange überlegt überhaupt zu schreiben da hier jeder der WAR nicht für DAS Spiel hält gleich zu Grund und Boden geflamed wird.
> ...



MIMIMII!
Geh zu WOW, GW, LOTRO etc. oder Disneyworld ONLINE!

Dein WAR-Fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firesign (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Klar hat WAR 1 Mio Spieler, AOC hatte auch mal ganz viele :-)
> 
> Das ist keine geflame wenn du dir meinen Text nochmal durchließt wirst du das auch feststellen.
> 
> ...



Sag mal, fehlt bei Dir beim Wort "persönlich" nicht das H im Wort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (18. September 2008)

Das Thema mit den halbfertigen veröffentlichen von Spielen ist sehr weit hergeholt, denn ein MMORPG lebt von der Weiterentwicklung und Content-Patches, was wäre z.B WoW ohne den 30sten Patch? Oder dem 2. Addon am 13.11 ( wers glaubt... ) Genau nichts! Ihr würdet mit Sicherheit alle 10 Chars auf jedem Server auf max Level haben... 

Stell dir folgendes Szenario vor: Blizzard hätte ( deiner Meinung nach ) WoW erst veröffentlicht wenn es ( deiner Meinung nach ) fertig gewesen wäre. Du hättest absolut null Übersicht mehr über das Spiel, wüsstest nicht was du zu erst machen sollst, damit du was als nächstes machen kannst...

Und wenn man Spiele als halbfertig betrachtet, weil Bugs vorhanden sind, Content nachgepatcht wird oder Addons kommen, fehlt jegliche Vorstellung dafür was ein MMORPG am Leben hält, nämlich genau das. Fehlender Content ( der ja eigentlich nicht mal fehlt ) hält das Spiel am Leben und bindet die Spieler an eben dieses...Ich hätte für meinen Teil keine 3 1/2 jahre WoW gespielt, wenn von Anfang an jeglicher Content vorhanden gewesen wäre. 

Um das ganze wieder zu W.A.R zu bringen, ich denke Mythic hat ein fertiges Game an den Spieler gebracht, der Content, die Quests, das PvP sowie RvR bieten reichlich Content für den Anfang, ich muss nicht wie bei WoW ewig darauf warten max Level zu erreichen um vernünftig PvP betreiben zu können, muss keine etlichen Stunden damit verbringen Arena zu spielen oder 4-5 Stunden in Raidinstanen verbringen damit ich mir die "Non-Plus Ultra Items" leisten kann. 

Mythic hat den entscheidenen wichtigen Schritt gemacht, dem Spieler den Content den das Spiel ausmacht, von Anfang an zu bieten. Nicht alles aber vieles. Die ersten Kapitel bieten einen sehr umfangreichen Spielspass, ich kann mit Level 1 ins Schlachtfeld, werde vom Level angehoben und hab trotzdem meinen Spass und kann mithalten. Jeder der nur annähernd vernünftiges PvP betreiben will, ist meiner Meinung nach genau richtig bei W.A.R, doch wer PvE bevorzugt sollte vielleicht lieber bei WoW bleiben...Auch die Quests sind sehr schön gestaltet, zwar eher im WoW-Stil: "Töte hier was, sammle da" aber gerade die Öffentlichen Quests bieten eine gute Abwechslung dazu, ausserdem kann man selbst im PvP leveln, es gibt genug Quests die XP geben im PvP.

Also um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Jeder der W.A.R für unfertig hält, hätte lieber mal WoW von der Beta bis zum Release spielen sollen, dann weiss man was unfertig ist und was nicht. 

Fazit: Wer PvP liebt, wird W.A.R lieben!

p.s. zuviel Text wird wohl eh nicht gelesen


----------



## Vatertod (18. September 2008)

ich muss sagen für eine persönliche meinung ist der toppic wohl sehr misslungen, viel zu provokant, wenn man nur eine Meinung kundtun wollte. Weil: Jemand, der sich einfach über das game informieren will, wird hier auf die falsche strecke gebracht. War wird kein Flop wie AOC, dazu ist es zu gut. Ein paar macken hats, aber ich denk das werden meine zockerkollegen in dem forum noch die nächsten wochen (auch in meiner urlaubsabwesenheit) wohl hochhalten müssen, was sie schon die letzten 4 Seiten entgegenhalten:

Kennst du ein game, das keine kleinen bugs hat? 

Weil gravierende Fehler wie Dauerruckeln, bugmobs, unabschließbare quests, unstable server, nicht existierender spielspass..... das gibts alles in war nicht! Und somit sind die voraussetzungen für ein erfolgreiches mmoRPG gegeben. der Rest besteht aus folgendem (und dies trifft vor allem auf mmoRPGs zu):

Spass ist, was du draus machst!

LG


----------



## Centralinho (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Oh man...da ist das Spiel seit 2 Stunden offiziell erschienen...und die ersten flennen über Sachen, die sie mit etwas Energie sogar lösen könnten, wie zB ausblenden der Namen oder skalieren der Größe.
> 
> Mit guter Hardware und dem GPU-Regler kann man sogar die Animationen anpassen.
> 
> ...



Ich schließe mich der Meinung an, bis auf das mit bescheuert....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieber TE, schade, dass Dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, da kann man im Moment wohl nichts machen. Vielleicht schaust Du in nem Monat oder so wieder rein, dann sind bestimmt auch die "Kinderkrankheiten" des Spiels beseitigt.

Von mir hörst Du keine flames, denn jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und seine eigene Meinung.

Ich denke mal, in ein paar Monaten gehörst Du auch zu den WAR- Jüngern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis denne


----------



## creep (18. September 2008)

"ansträngend"

oh du ahnst es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b2t: für dich ein flop, für andere top. Unglaublich, der thread hat mir zu einer neuen Erkenntnis verholfen


----------



## Ohties (18. September 2008)

kurz und gut:
ob ich denke, dass war ein flop wird? nö...

begründung: ich war am anfang aus div. gründen selber sehr skeptisch aber die open-beta hat mich dann überzeugt. mir platzt zwar nicht unbedingt der arsch weg beim zocken aber ich glaube nicht, dass war ein flop wird. die genannten mängel vom TE sind zu einem großen teil der performance geschuldet und dass es noch nicht 3 jahre auf dem markt ist. daher nehme ich sicher an, die werden noch ausgebügelt.
finde es aber deutlich verfrüht sich bei einem MMO schon über sowas aufzuregen. sollte das in 6-8 monaten immer noch alles so hölzern sein und die mobs durch die gegend laggen, ist das schon wieder ne andere nummer.


----------



## Dark+ (18. September 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Das Thema mit den halbfertigen veröffentlichen von Spielen ist sehr weit hergeholt, denn ein MMORPG lebt von der Weiterentwicklung und Content-Patches, was wäre z.B WoW ohne den 30sten Patch? Oder dem 2. Addon am 13.11 ( wers glaubt... ) Genau nichts! Ihr würdet mit Sicherheit alle 10 Chars auf jedem Server auf max Level haben...
> 
> Stell dir folgendes Szenario vor: Blizzard hätte ( deiner Meinung nach ) WoW erst veröffentlicht wenn es ( deiner Meinung nach ) fertig gewesen wäre. Du hättest absolut null Übersicht mehr über das Spiel, wüsstest nicht was du zu erst machen sollst, damit du was als nächstes machen kannst...
> 
> Und wenn man Spiele als halbfertig betrachtet, weil Bugs vorhanden sind, Content nachgepatcht wird oder Addons kommen, fehlt jegliche Vorstellung dafür was ein MMORPG am Leben hält, nämlich genau das. Fehlender Content ( der ja eigentlich nicht mal fehlt ) hält das Spiel am Leben und bindet die Spieler an eben dieses...Ich hätte für meinen Teil keine 3 1/2 jahre WoW gespielt, wenn von Anfang an jeglicher Content vorhanden gewesen wäre.



Ich nehme das als Replik auf meine Aussage. Es ist sicherlich eine Definitionsfrage, was man unter halb-fertig versteht. Ich hatte als Beispiel ausdrücklich nicht WoW genommen (weil ich nicht von Beginn an dabei war), sondern auf AoC verwiesen. Mir ging es (1.) in meiner Aussage um Versprechungen, die gemacht wurden und bis zum heutigen Tage nicht umgesetzt wurden - hierbei möchte ich nochmals die DirectX 10 - Aussage erwähnen. (2.) Es geht doch nicht um die Weiterentwicklung eines Spiels. Die wird selbstverständlich durch Patches und Addons nachgeliefert. Es geht um Bugs, welche schon weit vor dem eigentlichen Veröffentlichkeitsdatum bekannt waren, aber dennoch ihren Weg ins endgültige Spiel gefunden haben.

Zur Verdeutlichung: Ich habe diese Aussage recht allgemein auf aktuelle Spiele bezogen, nicht im Besonderen auf Warhammer. Ich halte es für eine bedenkliche Entwicklung, wenn wir als Kunden und Konsumenten uns immer wieder damit abfinden, bessere Beta-Tester zu sein.


----------



## Marben (18. September 2008)

Also ich finde nicht das WAR ein Flop ist! Animationstechnisch sind alle durch WoW sehr verwöhnt (auch ich) und WAR ist noch nicht so flüssig im Bewegungsablauf. Aber ich habe Hoffnung das das mit der Zeit noch wird.

Aber das Spiel macht mir Spass!


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Marben schrieb:


> Also ich finde nicht das WAR ein Flop ist! Animationstechnisch sind alle durch WoW sehr verwöhnt (auch ich) und WAR ist noch nicht so flüssig im Bewegungsablauf. Aber ich habe Hoffnung das das mit der Zeit noch wird.
> 
> Aber das Spiel macht mir Spass!


Was soll das eigentlich? WoW-Animationen sind totales Minimum des möglichen.

Also ich finds in WAR super....mein Zwerg blickt sich sogar in die Richtung meines Targets um, wenn es hinter mich rennt...also sehr viel Detail. Was bitte ist an WoW-Animationen besser?


----------



## SirDamatadore (18. September 2008)

WAR ein Flop? 

Aus meiner Sicht ist WAR gelungen und von einem Flop genau soweit entfernt wie WoW von einem Sportwagen.

Aber ich denke mal die Antworten haben dir geholfen, das fast nur du das so siehst. Ausserdem so eine Frage noch vor dem Start des Spiels zu machen sagt doch eigentlich schon alles aus.


----------



## Mohagon (18. September 2008)

So da, ich mich nun durch die 5 seiten durchgequält habe um mir eine Meinung über WAR zu bilden  hat mir das hier überhaupt nicht weitergeholfen. 
Bin ernsthaft an überlegen mir WAR zuzulegen. Habe auch ne weile intensiv WOW gespielt, das  mir zum ende hin dann doch zu eintönig wurde. Spiele es jetzt seit ca 7 Monaten nicht mehr und da ich  in momentan ein bissel mehr zeit habe suche ich ne Alternative (keine lust wieder mit wow anzufangen). Nun wie gesagt nach den durchlesen hier bin ich mir mehr als umsicher, da ich wie immer auf einer Seite die  negativen und auf der andren die Positiven Sachen lese. Was meint ihr kaufen und eigene Meinung bilden?? oder noch ein bisschen warten???  

MFG Mohagon 

ps. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## Pymonte (18. September 2008)

Naja, in WoW bewegen sich die Figuren eben übertrieben unreal. Da ist das Bild der realeren Bewegung schon etwas unnormal.
ich möchte an dieser Stelle 2 Sachen nochmal deutlich hervorheben.

1. Turican du bist ein dämlicher Idioten-Fanboy, das wolltest doch gern hören
2. Kennst du WAR nur aus der BETA, leiber TE. Jetzt ist grad release. Grafik kann man hochdrehen, sogar über hohe Grafikeinstellungen (denn da sind die texturen noch auf StandardRange, kann man aber auch noch verbessern, manuell) Viele Sachen sind nun schon localisiert, das es allerdings bei einem Spiel mit 3 mal so viel Text wie WoW zu BC zeiten (dank Tome und Erklärungen, Geschichten, etc) nicht alles, sollte wohl ein paar Stunden nach offiziellem Release vergeben werden. Man erinnere sich an WoW, wo man viele Mobs auch auf englisch hatte und die Engame Q auch noch viele Sprachlücken besaßen (wurde schnell gefixt, so wie derzeit in WAR auch). Dafür hat WAR viel mehr Sprauchausgabe, s. PQ udn normale Quest.
Zu guterletzt ist und bleibt WAR ein RvR Game, wer hier eben WoW 2 sucht ist eben falsch. Mir gefällts riesig und mir hat auch WoW sehr gefallen. Aber WoW wird eben am Ende langweilig, WAR hoffentlich nicht, aber das wissen wir eh in 1-3 Jahren besser.

MfG Pymonte


----------



## Sethek (18. September 2008)

Spiele sind zuletzt immer Geschmacksache.

Sicher kann der eine oder andere Experte fundierte Aussagen zu objektiven Qualitätskriterien treffen. Viele andere können das auch, nur sind die eben nicht so fundiert.

Insofern gilt für jeden eigentlich eine andere Voraussetzung - bei mir ist es so, daß der drops WoW einfach gelutscht ist. Irgendwann nach 3 Jahren muss mal Abwechslung her. Deswegen find ich WoW nach wie vor gut, es hat seine Schwächen und Stärken, aber bitte: Was für ein Spiel hat die nicht?

WAR hat mich auf Anhieb davon überzeugt, daß es auch siene Stärken hat. Abwechslungsreiches Klassendesign, passable Grafik (und 1A-Umsetzung des Hintergrunds), wider erwarten eine stringente Begründung für die 2 Seiten, die sich gar nicht mal so mit dem Hintergrund beisst und ein bislang wunderschönes RvR, das nicht nur als von ser Spielwelt abgekoppelter Zusatz daherkommt (Szenarien) sondern in Form der RvR-Gebiete auch questtechnisch wunderbar eingebunden ist.
Ebenso gibt es Schattenseiten: verbuggte mobs, mangelhafte Lokalisierung, verbuggte mobs, nur 2 herstellende Berufe, public quests die günstig liegen und Spieler von den ungünstiger liegenden abziehen, verbuggte mobs, Charanimationen, die nicht mit spellpushback und spellspam klar kommen...

Wer der Meinung ist, es sei ein Scheißspiel, der möge das bitte kundtun. Ebenso werd ich dann die Argumente einfordern bzw zu entkräften trachten, weils das eben nach meiner Ansicht nicht ist. Ebenso werd ich generelles WoW-bashing nicht toll finden oder betreiben.  Auch hier verschließe ich meine Augen nicht davor, daß es Licht und Schatten gibt.

Wann ist WAR nun ein Flop? Was das offizielle angeht: Die avisierten Abonnementzahlen von Mythic sind die einzige brauchbare Demarkationslinie.

Für mich persönlich? Wenn mich das Spiel, sagen wir, 3 Monate gut unterhält, dann gilt: mission accomplished. Schön wäre eine Expansion, meine Warhammerarmeen sind nämlich allesamt nicht vertreten. (Wieso keine vampire counts? Nur wegen dem blöden Tageslicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Fluchfürst als Tank, vampire thrall als meelee-DD, Necro als Heiler, evtl. ein Gespenst als Fern-DD-supporter. Wär ne 1a Fraktion...von den Echsen will ich gar nicht anfangen...oder von den Skaven...aber ich schweife ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Deswegen: sehts einfach lockerer, wir reden hier von Spielen, nicht von heiligen Kühen.


----------



## Heissi (18. September 2008)

Pfff, dieses modische "RvR"-Wort.
Warum kann man nicht einfach weiter "PvP" benutzen, immerhin ist PvP auch nicht "jeder gegen jeden", sondern meistens "Fraktion gegen Fraktion".


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Mohagon schrieb:


> So da, ich mich nun durch die 5 seiten durchgequält habe um mir eine Meinung über WAR zu bilden  hat mir das hier überhaupt nicht weitergeholfen.
> Bin ernsthaft an überlegen mir WAR zuzulegen. Habe auch ne weile intensiv WOW gespielt, das  mir zum ende hin dann doch zu eintönig wurde. Spiele es jetzt seit ca 7 Monaten nicht mehr und da ich  in momentan ein bissel mehr zeit habe suche ich ne Alternative (keine lust wieder mit wow anzufangen). Nun wie gesagt nach den durchlesen hier bin ich mir mehr als umsicher, da ich wie immer auf einer Seite die  negativen und auf der andren die Positiven Sachen lese. Was meint ihr kaufen und eigene Meinung bilden?? oder noch ein bisschen warten???
> 
> MFG Mohagon
> ...




Vorhersagen sind schwierig, aber selbst ich als Nicht-WAR-Spieler kann dir da nur eins zu sagen: Wenn du die Zeit und die 50 Euro über hast, dann kaufs dir und probiers. Als Tip würd ich noch sagen, kaufs dir nächste Woche, denn wenn man sich in diesem und anderen Foren so umschaut, läuft der WAR-Start ähnlich ab wie damals 2005 WoW - zigtausende Leute klicken gleichzeitig wie bekloppt auf die Registrierungssite und wundern sich, das nix geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Pfff, dieses modische "RvR"-Wort.
> Warum kann man nicht einfach weiter "PvP" benutzen, immerhin ist PvP auch nicht "jeder gegen jeden", sondern meistens "Fraktion gegen Fraktion".



Realm vs. Realm ist aber nunmal was anderes als Player vs. Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayven (18. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Warte erstmal bis das Spiel released ist und alle Grafik Optionen im Spiel sind!Hast du auch den GPU Regler aufgedreht und die Animationen auf höchster Qualität!
> 2.en weist du noch gar nicht ob du nicht die Namen über den Charaktären auschalten kannst, wenn erstmal das Spiel im Handel ist!
> 
> Tja das Pve nur mehr vom alten ist bis auf PQ war zu erwarten, aber auch hier finde ich es nicht so schlimm, da ich es nicht wegen dem PVE spiele!
> ...


sehr schön ausgedrückt, besonders das der breite spaß ab lvl 1 los geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Level Abende sind nicht langweilig, das ich immer zwischen PVP, öffetnlichen Quests und normalen Quests wechsel


----------



## Krimdor (18. September 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Warte erstmal bis das Spiel released ist und alle Grafik Optionen im Spiel sind!Hast du auch den GPU Regler aufgedreht und die Animationen auf höchster Qualität!
> 2.en weist du noch gar nicht ob du nicht die Namen über den Charaktären auschalten kannst, wenn erstmal das Spiel im Handel ist!
> 
> Tja das Pve nur mehr vom alten ist bis auf PQ war zu erwarten, aber auch hier finde ich es nicht so schlimm, da ich es nicht wegen dem PVE spiele!
> ...




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie gesagt WAR wird nich floppen und ich meinerseits hab wirklich in WAR gefunden was ich vergeblich in WoW gesucht hab :/

Man sieht sich auf'm Schlachtfeld ihr kleinän Gitze
WAAAAAAGH!!


----------



## Carthos (18. September 2008)

Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie man nach nichtmal einem tag des offiziellen Starts ein Spiel schon beurteilen, bzw. gar abschreiben kann. Das es laggt ist normal, da kann ich dir Storys aus WoW erzählen, dagegen ist das bisschen Lag ein Segen. Wartet alle erstmal die ersten beiden Monate ab, dannkann man sich ein besseres Bild von der Sache machen.


----------



## antischock (18. September 2008)

der TE leidet einfach an einer psychologischen sperre, die ich ebenfalls zu anfang hatte:

war ist mal absolut garnicht wie wow, aber aus unerfindlichen gründen erwartet man eine kopie von wow, in der alles besser ist und das fehlt was einen störrt...

aber war ist mal garnicht wow, und das spiel macht erst richtig spass, wenn man sich, zumindest war es so bei mir, zu der umgewöhnung durchgerungen und von wow getrennt hat.

war überzeugt durch ein ganz anderes game-design. zudem muss man einfach noch bedenken, dass es 1 tag auf dem markt ist und nicht 3 patches und verbesserungsvorschläge von spielern hinter sich hat. und dafür sieht es schon verdammt gut ausgereift aus.


----------



## Heissi (18. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Realm vs. Realm ist aber nunmal was anderes als Player vs. Player
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ist z.B. Planetside auch nicht PvP, sondern müsste RvR sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dort hat man sich auch mit PvP begnügt und musste kein trendiges neues Wort erfinden.

Ich sag aber auch dauernd RvR, verdammtes Marketing.


----------



## Alasken (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> 
> ich habe lange überlegt überhaupt zu schreiben da hier jeder der WAR nicht für DAS Spiel hält gleich zu Grund und Boden geflamed wird.
> ...




bis welches lvl hast du gespielt ? lvl 6 ? 

du schreibst einen text der so groß ist über lvl 6 charactere lol ? bitte geh wow spielen ... bitte tu mir den gefallen ... oder spiel ordnung damit ich dir den schädel einschlagen kann ...


----------



## Monadar (18. September 2008)

@TE

Ein Spiel unter anderem schlecht zu machen weil einem die Sprache der Orks stört ist doch nicht dein ernst oder? Das ist das lächerlichste was ich je gehört habe... (btw. Ich mag die Sprache, ist doch mal was anderes)
Das mit den Bewegungen ist meines Wissens nicht bei allen mobs von daher auch nicht so das ding, wird ja sicher immer mehr verbessert (das Spiel ist gerade erst released!)
Wenn du nach dem du auf die Windows-Taste gedrückt hast und dann zurück ins Spiel gehst und die Texturen 2min zum laden brauchen dann tuts mir Leid aber dann ist dein PC einfach zu schlecht... bei mir ist nämlich alles sofort geladen.
Also mich hat das Spiel vollkommen überzeugt, mag daran liegen das ich nicht so ein WoW-Fan bin der einen exakten Clon von WoW + zusätzliches erwartet. Also ich spiele das Spiel gern und ich sage einfach mal, dass das Spiel kein Flop werden wird.

So long 
Monadar


----------



## Sn0wm4n (18. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> bis welches lvl hast du gespielt ? lvl 6 ?
> 
> du schreibst einen text der so groß ist über lvl 6 charactere lol ? bitte geh wow spielen ... bitte tu mir den gefallen ... oder spiel ordnung damit ich dir den schädel einschlagen kann ...



fullqoute eines riesen texts für eine 2-zeilige, primitive beleidigung. respekt!


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Sn0wm4n schrieb:


> fullqoute eines riesen texts für eine 2-zeilige, primitive beleidigung. respekt!



Jedes Spiel bekommt halt die Community, die es verdient...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dread01 (18. September 2008)

Generell geht es um Geschmack.
Dem einen gefaellt das Spiel, dem anderen nicht.

Und das ist gut so.

Alternativen gibt es ja zum Glueck so dass sie niemand genoetigt fuelen muss w.a.r. zu spielen. 

Unterm Strich: w.a.r. ist fuer pvp&rvr Spieler gedacht mit einigen pve Elementen.
Wer lieber pve spielt ist evtl. bei wow besser aufgehoben - allerdings sollte man jedes Spiel ein wenig laenger angespielt haben um letztlich darueber zu urteilen.


----------



## Caimbeul (18. September 2008)

ohne jetzt die ganze replys zu lesen, geb ich auch einfach mal meinem senf dazu ab.
ich bin von war begeistert..
JA, es ist laggy, denglisch, teils sind sachen noch recht imbalanced... es gibt performance probleme und ein weites spektrum an bugs.

das spiel, also dessen konzept, das kampfsystem, und die klassen sind aber absolut gelungen, in meinen augen, und als ehemaliger wow spieler, der total auf die BGs abgefahren ist, fühl ich mich in war absolut wohl... wobei ich auch sagen muss dass ich die animationsbugs wie vom poster beschrieben in der größenordnung nie aufgetaucht sind.

das ist ein mmorpg das HEUTE seinen release tag hat... die bugs werden alle behoben werden 
(bestes beispiel der extrem nervige bug mit den unangreifbaren mobs... der noch vor ner woche jeden 5. mob befallen hat... ist schlcihtweg weg)
das balancing kommt mit der zeit, genauso wie mehr content...
das spiel ist noch grün hinter den ohren, vergest das nicht.. wow wird SEIT JAHREN gepatched und war hat heute seinen release.. etwas unfair die beiden jetzt aufgrund der spielqualität zu vergleichen (auch wenn blizzard da nen echt guten job gemacht hat, keine frage.. blizzard eben)..

ich bin zuversichtlich dass aus dem jetzt schon spaßigen pvp spiel WAR noch ein richtig GUTES spassiges pvp spiel wird.
und ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen der mit mmorpgs was anfangen kann

in diesem sinne
bye


----------



## bullybaer (18. September 2008)

Das ganze Geschreibsel hier erinnert mich an den Releasetag von AoC^^

Möge jeder das Spiel spielen, dass im am meisten Spass macht. Es ist eure Freizeit, die ihr damit verbringt und alle geposteten Meinungen sind absolut subjektiver Natur.  

Wer Spass an WoW hat, soll WoW spielen!
Wer Spass an WAR hat, soll WAR spielen!
Wer Spass an AoC hat, spielt eben AoC.

Aber lasst, dass doch bitte jeden für sich entscheiden. Man liest hier ja kaum noch objektive Meinungen, sondern nur noch Geflame!

MfG


----------



## Anthrazides (18. September 2008)

Sn0wm4n schrieb:


> fullqoute eines riesen texts für eine 2-zeilige, primitive beleidigung. respekt!



Nuja, eigentlich ist das keine Beleidigung: "Bitte geh WoW spielen". Oder? Eher eine Aufforderung.
Gefolgt von einer Drohung. Mir gefällt das besser als Beleidigen. Passt besser zum Spiel.
Ich werde das mal so mitmachen...


----------



## Voldsom (18. September 2008)

Nur mal so als kleines Beispiel wie festgefahren doch manchmal Leute auf gewisse Mechanissmen sind !
Ich habe einen Kumpel bewogen auch mit WAR anzufangen. WIr spielen beide seit dem Headstart und sind ebenfals beide begeistert.
Er fragte mich wo man den Gilden gründen könne und ob es sowas wie ein Auktionshaus gäbe !
Ich meinte "JA, gibt es alles in der Hauptstadt !" drauf er "Oh, hab ich noch nicht gefunden und den Flugpunkt habe ich auch noch nicht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sagte "Den brauchst du nicht, das hier ist nicht WOW".
Das nur mal so als kleines Beispiel wie man so Mechanissmen und Erwartungen übernimmt. Die Liste solcher Beispiele würde sich vermutlich nahezu beliebig fortführen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (18. September 2008)

Jedem das seine, mir gefällt WAR Top, endlich mal ein Spiel indem die Orks nach Orks und nicht nach Grünen Gummibären aussehen.
Ich hatte bis jezt nur einmal in einer PQ einen Bug, der aber drauf mit dem Midnight Patch gefixt wurde


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (18. September 2008)

Ja die Schrift!!!11 OMG über all so viel Text den mal laisen moouss -.- 

Aber insgesammt gesehen ist dein Text lieber TE ein Flop.

Und auf einmal kommen auch die ganzen krassen Eldar Beta Tester aus Ihren Löchern gekrochen und wollen den Leuten weiß machen wie lange sie schon die open Beta gespielt haben .... und bemengeln dann "Text" auf dem Bildschirm. Jo ... genau.... ich würde dich ja so direkt als leitender Redaktuer für die Gamestar vorschlagen aber nicht mal die würden so einen Käse los lassen wie Du lieber TE (und das obwohl die Gamestar bekannt ist für ihren "guten" Käse) 

Bitte verschont doch die Leute in den Foren mit solchen unqualifizierten Beta berichten. 
Ich bin auch nicht der King-Käs, dennoch weiß ich wann es angebracht ist seine Meinung und seine Sicht der Dinge offenkundig Preis zu geben und wann nicht. 
In dem Fall lieber TE: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten". 

Ich bitte auch darum für das Internet eine Ausweiskontrolle einzuführen oder von mir aus auch einen IQ Test. Auch wenn ich dann manchmal nicht ins Internet kommen würde, das solche Themen nicht ständig auftauchen würde, wäre es mir die Sache echt wert.

Edit meint noch ich sollte hier hinschreiben das das nur MEINE EIGENE SUBJEKTIVE MEINUNG IST  und mich so von aller Schuld, Rechtschreibfehlern und sonstigem kram der mir irgendwie negativ ausgelegt werden kann, freisprechen. Danke Edith


----------



## Schlons (18. September 2008)

Der TE spricht mir aus der Seele! Genau so ist es mir auch ergangen...

Die PvP, entschuldigt, RvR Kämpfe wirken auf mich einfach nur wie stupides Gezerge... außerdem fühlt sich der RvR Kampf in WAR einfach nicht so dynamisch an wie in WoW. (Gut, die BGs in WoW werden auch schon etwas langweilig... aber ich meine damit auch nicht die BGs, sondern das PvP an sich - ob World PvP (was hoffentlich in Wotlk wieder etwas gefördert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Arena oder einfache Duelle)

Zusätzlich sieht WoW auf meinem PC um einiges besser aus als WAR und hat nebenbei noch eine bessere Framerate.

Viele loben auch das Interface in Warhammer... dem kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen... alles wirkt zusammengestaucht und einfach unübersichtlich (auch wenn man es für sich anpasst...)


----------



## HansiHansenHans (18. September 2008)

WAR ist totaler scheiß - und wißt ihr warum weils mit W anfängt. Der Buchstabe W ist nur für ein anderes Spiel reserviert, nämlich das von Eissturm.

Nee Spaß mal bei Seite. Hallo über ne BETA von WAR zu flamen ist schon dreist. HALLO BETA das Wort BETA gibt es nicht ohne Grund. Dann gibs da noch das Wort FINAL/GOLDSTATUS/RELEASEVERSION. Das ist das Gegenteil von BETA.
Also über Fehler/Bugs zu motzen in einer BETA ist schon lächerlich. Das haben so BETAs an sich Fehler noch zu haben. 

An die Leute die über BETAs motzen. Schreibt in 1-2 Monaten wieder, wenn sich das Spiel etabliert hat und kann man mal ne Meinung posten. 

Alles Heuler. Ohne scheiß das ist nit nur in Game Communities so, sondern auch in RL. Kumpel hat ne Anzeige wegen Verkehrsbehinderung bekommen, weil der mal 2 min. mit dem Auto stand um kurz Gepäck ausgeladen hat. Der vorbildliche Autofahrer hinter ihm, hat das Nummerschild notiert und sein Auto fotografiert. In der Zeit hätte er auch kurz überholen können, war gar kein Gegenverkehr da. Die Anzeige verpufft, aber über was sich manche Leute aufregen und wie die sich teilweise anstellen ist mit ein Rätsel. Liegt das am Land oder ist das International.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. September 2008)

WoW hat eigentlich ziemlich wenig Substanz aber diese wird (inzwischen) sehr professionell präsentiert. Wenn WAR das bessere Grundkonzept für sich verbuchen kann, dann lassen sich Startschwierigkeiten bis zu einem gewissen Grad schon verzeihen.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (18. September 2008)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Alles Heuler. Ohne scheiß das ist nit nur in Game Communities so, sondern auch in RL. Kumpel hat ne Anzeige wegen Verkehrsbehinderung bekommen, weil der mal 2 min. mit dem Auto stand um kurz Gepäck ausgeladen hat. Der vorbildliche Autofahrer hinter ihm, hat das Nummerschild notiert und sein Auto fotografiert. In der Zeit hätte er auch kurz überholen können, war gar kein Gegenverkehr da. Die Anzeige verpufft, aber über was sich manche Leute aufregen und wie die sich teilweise anstellen ist mit ein Rätsel. Liegt das am Land oder ist das International.



Nein man nennt sowas "Korinthen kacken" kommt in den besten Familien vor.


----------



## Norrit (18. September 2008)

Ich habe Spass an Warhammer UND an WoW! So, jetzt kreuzigt mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (18. September 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Ich habe Spass an Warhammer UND an WoW! So, jetzt kreuzigt mich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


geht nicht ....


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Und nun nochmal für dich.
> 
> 
> DAS IST *KEIN REVIEW* GEWESEN SONDERN MEINE MOMENTANE EINSCHÄTZUNG.
> ...



Von momentanen Einschätzungen sollte man sich nicht beeinflussen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar hat jeder seine persöhnliche Meinung, aber für mich ist WAR das beste MMORPG seit 6 Jahren!
Da hier ja lauter WoW-leute sind mal die Gründe warum ich WAR besser finde als WoW:

-WAR hat die bessere Grafik, vorallem stimmiger und detailreicher
-WAR hat das bessere Kampfsystem, weil es sich viel dynamischer spielt
-Das Questsystem ist flüssiger, die Quests atmosphärisch und interessanter geschrieben
-RvR spricht für sich!
-Die Public Quests sind eine super Idee, man trifft schnell andere Spieler und MUSS   
zusammenarbeiten
-Das ganze Spiel ist weniger auf Items aufgebaut sondern auf Skill
-Gilden können leveln und sind somit mehr als ein chatkanal

ich könnte diese Liste ewig fortsetzen, aber ich muss jetzt arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer bei WoW bleibt ist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (18. September 2008)

Ich würde vorschlagen so drei Monate mit der Bewertung zu warten, bis sich gähnende Langeweile breitmacht.


----------



## Skullzigg (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> 
> ich habe lange überlegt überhaupt zu schreiben da hier jeder der WAR nicht für DAS Spiel hält gleich zu Grund und Boden geflamed wird.
> ...



das wer erst die beta und pre order warte doch mal auf den offiziellen start auf WAR


----------



## Independent (18. September 2008)

WAR wird größer und WAR wird besser, ABER wenn die nicht bald ne Itemverlinkung in den Chat einbauen wird es das aus für das Game sein!

N´bisschen weit hergeholt? Äh Äh..denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (18. September 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> WAR wird größer und WAR wird besser, ABER wenn die nicht bald ne Itemverlinkung in den Chat einbauen wird es das aus für das Game sein!
> 
> N´bisschen weit hergeholt? Äh Äh..denkt mal drüber nach!



Ja stimmt ... scheiss erstmal auf die Crash to desktop und Memory leek fehler. Das ist überlebenswichtig für jedes Spiel am Anfang!

Äh Äh..denkt mal drüber nach!  LOS JETZT DENKT!!!

-___- mein Gott haltet doch mal die Klappe ihr ganzen Kiddis.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Von momentanen Einschätzungen sollte man sich nicht beeinflussen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn ich sowas schon lese...lachhaft

grafik? nicht zeitgemäß und auf keinsten stimmiger als WoW...wenn ich durch WAR landschaften streife spüre ich lang nicht so viel atmosphäre  wie in WoW

kampfsystem? lange nichtmehr solch schlechte und langweilig animationen und skills gesehen wie in WAR...definitv kämpft es sich in WAR am langweiligsten von allen spielen in denen man kämpfen muss 

das questsystem mal so richtig vorbildlich stupide, unterscheidet sich nicht im geringsten zu anderen mmo´s und richtig ausgefallene anspruchsvolle quests sucht man wie in fast jedem anderen mmo vergebens...

public quests? machen deutlich weniger spaß als eine instanz in WoW und das ist aufjedenfall keine ansichtssache sondern tatsache, wers anders sieht ist einfach nur blind

RvR? das ich nicht lache, sinnlose massenschlachten ohne jeglichen anspruch...tsss lächerlich!

SKILL in WAR? nicht im geringsten, dein sieg oder verlust wird durch oberflächlichkeit entschieden, kaum im einzelnen spieler oder einer "besonders" guten taktik und mal ehrlich..ich würde kein spiel spielen wollen was weder skill noch bessere items erfordert, WAR hat ja mal garnix von beiden

das gilden leveln können und wegen dieser tatsache nun "mehr" als ein chatkanal ist beeindruckt mich nicht im geringsten, zumal die chatkanäle in WAR ja atm sowieso fürn arsch sind 

und ein gemeinschaftsgefühl entsteht  in den WoW gilden wohl sehr gut, die erfolge in den raidinstanzen die meist auf inoffiziellen serverforen verbucht werden und viele gilden einen eigenen ruf haben den man selbst auf einen server representiert und die meisten spieler die länger dabei sind wissen welche gilde wie gut und wie weit ist, und auf was die wert legt und man definiert einen spieler durch seine gildenangehörigkeit usw. 


pures rumgehype hier, die meisten einfach nur eine "Fanboi-brille" an, WAR hat werder spielspaß, atmosphöre, grafik oder sonstawas was es spielenswert macht..lediglich wird es am ende nur gespielt, weil es WoW in irgendeiner weise ähnelt mit einen anderen konzenpt werbt und fälschlicherweise behauptet viele dinge besser zu machen als WoW.....lachhaft sowas


mal ehrlich wer findet WAR sei in irgendeiner form besser als WoW ist einfach nur naiv und weis es nunmal einfach nicht besser, verschließt sich zu sehr, oder hat einfach nur keine zeit um WoW richtig genießen zu können und ist deswegen eifersüchtig. 
spielt wie ein kranker etwas was eigentlich grottig ist, er aber schon so in ner art schizophrenie eingeredet hat es sei gut


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> WAR wird größer und WAR wird besser, ABER wenn die nicht bald ne Itemverlinkung in den Chat einbauen wird es das aus für das Game sein!
> 
> N´bisschen weit hergeholt? Äh Äh..denkt mal drüber nach!


Klar...dieses eine Feature wird der Untergang für ein Spiel sein, bei dem Items erstmal zweitrangig sind....


----------



## Norei (18. September 2008)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> WoW hat eigentlich ziemlich wenig Substanz aber diese wird (inzwischen) sehr professionell präsentiert. Wenn WAR das bessere Grundkonzept für sich verbuchen kann, dann lassen sich Startschwierigkeiten bis zu einem gewissen Grad schon verzeihen.


Ich befürchte eher, dass das Grundkonzept von WAR einen kleinen aber entscheidenden Fehler hat. Ich befürchte, dass die Ordnung demnächst genervt sein wird, wenn sie zu 90% ihre eigene Hauptstadt verteidigen darf, weil es wesentlich mehr Zerstörungsspieler gibt. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> public quests? machen deutlich weniger spaß als eine instanz in WoW und das ist aufjedenfall keine ansichtssache sondern tatsache, wers anders sieht ist einfach nur blind
> 
> mal ehrlich wer findet WAR sei in irgendeiner form besser als WoW ist einfach nur naiv und weis es nunmal einfach nicht besser, verschließt sich zu sehr, oder hat einfach nur keine zeit um WoW richtig genießen zu können und ist deswegen eifersüchtig.
> spielt wie ein kranker etwas was eigentlich grottig ist, er aber schon so in ner art schizophrenie eingeredet hat es sei gut


Ich finds ganz toll von dir, das du zum einen vorschreibst was ich zu denken habe und zeitgleich auch noch bestimmts welches Spiel mir Spaß machen muss.

Ich hab die ganzen Wochen noch keinen so beschissenes Posting wie das von dir gelesen.....hast du mal dran gedacht das es neben solchen Egoisten wie dir, durchaus Leute gibt die GERNE neues sehen...die statt ner Pizza Salami auch mal ne vegetarische probieren?


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas schon lese...lachhaft
> 
> grafik? nicht zeitgemäß und auf keinsten stimmiger als WoW...wenn ich durch WAR landschaften streife spüre ich lang nicht so viel atmosphäre  wie in WoW
> 
> ...



Da sieht man wieder einen positiven Bereich Von WAR: Die Community ist anscheinend tolleranter und freundlicher als die von WoW.


----------



## asiosh (18. September 2008)

Klar gibts an WAR noch Dinge, die (stark) verbesserungswürdig sind. Warum WAR dennoch kein Flopp wird? -Schaut euch die Konkurrenz der PvP-MMORPGS an.


----------



## Ghaash (18. September 2008)

> -WAR hat das bessere Kampfsystem, weil es sich viel dynamischer spielt



was die leute immer mit ihrem "dynamisch" meinen...
dynamisch ist sicherlich nicht das einfachste wort, wenn es um seine definition geht.

daher frage ich mich: was macht einen kampf dynamisch? 
für mich ist die antwort: wechselwirkungen, also aktion und reaktion.

aktionen:
draufhauen, heilen, buffen, debuffen

reaktionen:
casts unterbrechen, line of sight brechen, counter-fähigkeiten (aka spellreflect, cloak of shadows, stance/form-wechsel, usw), dispel/decurse/cure poison, anti-snare/cc/mezz, usw



WAR hat tolle aktionen, aber bei den reaktionen hab ich bisher kein ausgereiftes system gesehn. es kann einem eigentlich ziemlich egal sein was der gegner macht, man muss hauptsächlich agieren, nicht reagieren.

für mich ist das so ziemlich das gegenteil von dynamisch.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> blablub


Du bist echt mein Held.

Deine ganzen tollen Argumente kann ich umkehren und auf WoW münzen. Außerdem: WoW hat 3.5 Jahre auf dem Buckel - natürlich ist das ausgereifter als WAR und hat atm mehr zu bieten.

Instanzen sollen mehr Spaß als PQs machen? Dass ich nicht lache.. Kein Skill im PvP nötig? Ich geh mit 2-3 Freunden ins Szenario (inkl. TS) und wir hauen alles weg.

Ich hab in WoW drei Charas auf 70 gebracht. Hab mit allen drein full S3-S4 Equip. Und trotzdem hab ich meinen Acc jetzt auf Eis gelegt und spiele WAR. Bin ich jetzt naiv? Oder hatte ich nicht genug Zeit WoW "zu genießen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Sry, du laberst einfach nur Dreck. Ich hab sehr, sehr viel Zeit in WoW investiert - aber 80% dieser Zeit war schlicht und ergreifend NUR GEFARME. Jetzt kann ich in WAR mal was neues erleben und das ist auch gut so.

Der einzige, der hier die Fanboi Brille auf hat bist du.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

Ghuld0n schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder einen positiven Bereich Von WAR: Die Community ist anscheinend tolleranter und freundlicher als die von WoW.



wieder mal eine fehleinschätzung wenn ich sehe wieviel hier über WoW und deren community gelästet wird

ich habe ledeglich einen intetolleranten anti WAR post gegen einen intelleranten anti WoW post losgelassen


----------



## typ123 (18. September 2008)

Ihr seid echt cool ... hauptsache flamen ... soweit ich das hier verstanden habe will der TE einfach eure meinungen zum spiel haben und keine Antworten die ihn ja doch von warhammer überzeugen sollen ...
Und dann diese "geh wow spielen" sprüche ... werdet mal erwachsen.

Meine meinung zu War ist das es "eigentlich" echt cool ist ... eigentlich ... Das Spiel ansich ist echt super, coole Welt, coole klassen etc. Die welt sieht auch echt super aus .... ABER die animationen der Spieler bzw Mobs ... das ist echt lächerlich, alsob es aus nem spiel von vor 10 jahren wär ... mir kommts vor das die chars nur 3-4 bewegungsabläufe haben, absolut unflüssig ... das vermiest mir den spass ...
und wenn das nicht an die heutigen standards angepasst wird wirds wohl ein flop so wie ich das sehe ... denn das auge ist auch mit


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mal ehrlich wer findet WAR sei in irgendeiner form besser als WoW ist einfach nur naiv und weis es nunmal einfach nicht besser, verschließt sich zu sehr, oder hat einfach nur keine zeit um WoW richtig genießen zu können und ist deswegen eifersüchtig.
> spielt wie ein kranker etwas was eigentlich grottig ist, er aber schon so in ner art schizophrenie eingeredet hat es sei gut



Hast du irgendwelche Probleme? Niemand will dir DEIN WoW und deine ERARBEITETEN Items wegnehmen, Kid. 
Du bist wohl hier jemand der ein paar Lächerlichkeiten zu ernst nimmt. Außerdem mal so ganz am Rande ... Warhammer =/= Warcraft. 
Btw. hat Blizzard in sachen Warcraft stark bei Warhammer geklaut und was Starcraft angeht mal ganz stark von Warhammer 40k geklaut. 
(Außerdem klaut sowieso jeder bei jedem in der Spieleindustrie)


Und auch nochmal für dich zum Mitschreiben (oder auch Copy Pasten) NIEMAND will wissen wie lang dien E-Penis in WoW ist, kleiner. Brauchst dich auch nicht aufbauschen, Kid und hier so wannabe-aufgeregt machen. 

Es gibt scheinbar, also, ehrm, ich nehme es mal an, und ich glaube ich habe entfernt davon gehört das es wirklich Leute da draußen geben soll die sogar, und jetzt mal ohne Witz, Warhammer irgendwie gut finden. Oh man ich kanns mir nicht erklären, aber ich finds auch ganz OKAY. 

Ist das jetzt Schlimm für dich? War das HART, COOL, 1337 und aussage kräftig genug für dich. 

Bau deinen Frust mal aufm Spielplatz ,mit ein paar Pitbulls ab, aber nerv hier nicht rum, Kid.

Behaltet euren pre-pupertäre kram doch für euch, bitte. 
Bin jetzt auch mal weg, hat eh keinen Sinn.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (18. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> was die leute immer mit ihrem "dynamisch" meinen...
> dynamisch ist sicherlich nicht das einfachste wort, wenn es um seine definition geht.
> 
> daher frage ich mich: was macht einen kampf dynamisch?
> ...


Weil man ja auch Cloak, Spell Reflect, Counterspell etc. auch schon mit lvl 20 hat in WoW? Ja ne is klar.... WAR bietet mit lvl 40 (du gehst ja schließlich auch von lvl 70 PvP aus) denselben "Anspruch" was Dynamik angeht wie in WoW.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2008)

Ach der Gute Ren-Alekz.... 
Wieder mal am rumflamen, deinen Gott Blizzard und seinen Jünger WoW verteidigen? Natürlich ist WoW das beste, das größte, das ultimativste was es gibt... 10 Millionen Spieler kommen ja nicht von ungefähr nicht?
Aber weißte was? Noch MEHR Leute nehmen Drogen, versuch das mal, muss ja noch besser als WoW sein, wenn noch mehr Leute es haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du solltest mal von deinem Hohen Ross runterkommen...
Deine Meinung bedeutet nichts und es zeugt von großem Realitätsverlust, wenn du wirklich der Meinung bist anderen vorschreiben zu können was sie zu denken haben bzw. was das richtige ist...


----------



## Shintuargar (18. September 2008)

WAR wird sicherlich kein Flop. Dazu macht es bis zu einem gewissen Grad Spaß und findet seine Liebhaber.

Ich muss allerdings schon jetzt eine gewisse "Müdigkeit" feststellen. Die x-te Public Quest nach dem Schema Y langweilt mich. Die Szenarien sind einzige Zergereien bei der die Seite gewinnt, die die meisten Heiler vorzuweisen hat. Vielleicht habe ich seit Montag zu viel gespielt (Level 13, RR10).

Ich weiß nicht, ob mich das Endgame langfristig motivieren kann. Ich werd sicherlich bis 40 spielen und mir das anschauen. Eventuell bin ich auch wirklich im Innersten ein PvEler, der ab und zu PvP braucht.


----------



## Rem (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mal ehrlich wer findet WAR sei in irgendeiner form besser als WoW ist einfach nur naiv und weis es nunmal einfach nicht besser, verschließt sich zu sehr, oder hat einfach nur keine zeit um WoW richtig genießen zu können und ist deswegen eifersüchtig.
> spielt wie ein kranker etwas was eigentlich grottig ist, er aber schon so in ner art schizophrenie eingeredet hat es sei gut




Ich bin einfach mal so ignorant und behaupte WAR>WoW und das nach über 2 1/2  Jahren WoW. PreBC bis BWL und BC bis Bruta. WoW ist dermaßen ausgelutscht da reißt auch ein neues ADDON nichts mehr. Wenn man allerdings wie du gerade erst mit WoW angefangen hat, hätte ich auch Angst, dass viele Leute WoW verlassen und WAR wechslen. Tja, posen in IF ist dann nur noch halb so toll wenn man da allein rumsteht. BTW. geschmack lass ich mir von dir noch lange nicht vorschreiben.


----------



## Helevorn (18. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Ich befürchte eher, dass das Grundkonzept von WAR einen kleinen aber entscheidenden Fehler hat. Ich befürchte, dass die Ordnung demnächst genervt sein wird, wenn sie zu 90% ihre eigene Hauptstadt verteidigen darf, weil es wesentlich mehr Zerstörungsspieler gibt. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen.



da sage ich mal "nein" dazu. zur wow beta zockte damals auch jeder horde "zum angucken" weil "böse". danach gabs server mit ally 5:1 bevölkerung.
das wird sich garantiert noch einpendeln.

schattenkrieger (omfg ich bin legolas!11)
und
hexenjäger (omfg ich bin van helsing!11)

sind zuuuu verlockend, verlass dich drauf


----------



## Lilo07 (18. September 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> Mir hat War auch net zugesagt und suche weiter nach ne WoW alternative!



/sign

Warhammer war für mich auch nicht so der Bringer, aber eine WoW-Alternative suche ich gar nicht, ich hab schon was viel 
besseres gefunden-> meine Freundin

Man sollte das Leben mehr zu schätzen lernen also geht auch mal raus (fühlt euch nicht gleich alle angesprochen und angegriffen, die "Betroffenen" wissen schon das sie gemeint hat).


----------



## Dread01 (18. September 2008)

Lustig finde ich das es scheinbar eine Menge Leute gibt die massiv Angst vor neuem haben.

Jedes, aber wirklich jedes neue MMO wird hier zerissen un WoW in den Himmel gehoben.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich spiele selbst WoW seit release - allerdings behalte ich mir nicht vor dieses Spiel vor alles andere zu setzen.

Ich Raide im T6 Content - aber der einzigste Grund warum ich überhaupt noch WoW Spiele ist die wirklich tolle Gemeinschaft die in unserer Raidgruppe herrscht.
Aber jedem das Seine.

Wer meint ausser WoW gäbe es nichts anderes der möge dabei bleiben - jedoch den anderen Spielern das Recht zugestehen das diese ein anderes Spiel auch gut finden dürfen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2008)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> meine Freundin



Wasn das? Kann man das downloaden? Wenn ja, gib doch mal den Link *gg*


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach der Gute Ren-Alekz....
> Wieder mal am rumflamen, deinen Gott Blizzard und seinen Jünger WoW verteidigen? Natürlich ist WoW das beste, das größte, das ultimativste was es gibt... 10 Millionen Spieler kommen ja nicht von ungefähr nicht?
> Aber weißte was? Noch MEHR Leute nehmen Drogen, versuch das mal, muss ja noch besser als WoW sein, wenn noch mehr Leute es haben wollen
> 
> ...



keine angst ich nehme drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..ich rauche (ca. 5 kippen am tag) ich kiffe (ca. 1mal im monat) und saufe (ca. alle 2 wochen) an wochenenden

und jetzt halt dich fest...ich spiele WoW schon seid über nem halben jahr nichtmehr weil ich langsam alles gesehen habe und mir die erweiterung ja ehh nur mehr vom selben verspricht..darauf hat man irgendwann (bei mir nach 3 jahren) einfach keine lust mehr

und trotzdem bereue ich von den 3 jahren keine sekunde und kann sehr wohl sagen, dass WAR nicht im geringsten mit WoW mithalten kann...ich würde mit einen neuen MMO anfangen..wenns den gut ist..aber WAR ist es sicherlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




seit wann dient eine meinung dazu andere meinungen zu manipuliern? ich sag einfach nur nach belieben was ich denke nur um vllt die anit WoW´ler etwas zu provoziern..einfach nur weil mir langweilg oder weil ichs zum kotze finde wenn hier die WAR-fanbois mit ihren 08/15 spiel über das geniale WoW lästern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevarine (18. September 2008)

Ich finde das WAR nicht so ein tolles Spiel ist.  (natürlich ist dies meine meinung)

WAR ähnelt WoW ziemlich stark, deshalb spiele ich lieber ein Spiel welches schon länger auf dem Markt ist nicht lagt usw.
Z.B. die Schlachtfelder in den Startgebieten waren für mich keine Massen RvR-Schlachten sondern eine Kopie des Arathibeckens.
Das Kampfsystem ist leicht unterschiedlich, denn jede Klasse hat Aktionspunkte und kann damit wie z.B. beim Sigmarpriester "Heiligen Zorn" oder wie das hieß (hatte man 250 von) aufbauen um Heilen zu können. Ganz nette Idee, allerdings finde ich das jetzt auch nicht großartig anders als Mana.
Womit ich nun schon zum nächsten Punkt komme:
Die Klassen SOLLTEN unterschiedlich sein. Sind es aber nicht.
Der Sigmarpriester entspricht dem Jünger des Khaine. Und alle andern Klassen haben auch die entsprechende Klasse in der anderen Fraktion. Gut, sonst wäre es auch schwierig zu "Balancen" aber dann soll man sowas auch nicht sagen.
Die Grafik war zwar "besser" als bei WoW aber nicht so stimmig und Flüssig. Bei WoW passt einfach alles, dies trifft meiner Meinung nach aber in WAR nicht zu.
Die Quests sind vom Prinzip her genauso wie in WoW. Nur das du auf der Karte noch angezeigt kriegts wo du hin laufen musst und deshalb noch nichtmal den Questtext zu lesen brauchst. Am Anfang fand ich die OpenQuests noch sehr gut aber wenn man dann im 4. Kapitel ist werden sie dann so langsam langweilig.
Ich bin von WAR enttäuscht, denn ich hatte mir mehr davon erhofft.


----------



## Nevad (18. September 2008)

War ist meiner Meinung nach überhaupt kein Flop,das Spiel ist genial.


----------



## Cressari (18. September 2008)

Ghuld0n schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder einen positiven Bereich Von WAR: Die Community ist anscheinend tolleranter und freundlicher als die von WoW.



Jo stimmt wohl. Aber es gibt Ausnahmen. Zum Beispiel mich! 

***********

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, das tut gut! mfg


----------



## Ghaash (18. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Weil man ja auch Cloak, Spell Reflect, Counterspell etc. auch schon mit lvl 20 hat in WoW? Ja ne is klar.... WAR bietet mit lvl 40 (du gehst ja schließlich auch von lvl 70 PvP aus) denselben "Anspruch" was Dynamik angeht wie in WoW.



wo spreche ich von level20?

schau es dir an:
zaubern level 40 spell:

http://wardb.buffed.de/?a=9489

2sec castzeit, macht schaden am ziel und silenced die umgebung für 5sekunden.
das liest sich zwar wie ein counterspell (reaktion), aber mit 2sekunden castzeit, kann ich nicht auf angriffe reagieren. das ist eine AKTION mit einem debuff-nebeneffekt. keinesfalls dynamisch... es ist völlig irrelevant wann ich das caste.

und das hier:
http://wardb.buffed.de/?a=9543
instant cast, aoe silence und entwaffnung. ist ebenfalls keine offensive reaktion, sondern ein "oh-shit-button" a la eisblock. (man braucht unter anderem ja auch moral4..also definitiv ein long-cooldown-lifesaver)


hexenkrieger (aka schurke)
http://wardb.buffed.de/?a=9396
auch kein offensives castunterbrechen sondern mehr was im sinne von vanish. 2sec betäuben und nach hinten wegspringen (30sek cd)


und so weiter und so fort.

es gibt fast keine micro-management elemente im pvp. es ist einfach das draufkloppen was man hat... ohne sich drum zu kümmern ob man vllt auf eine besondere fähigkeit des gegenübers reagieren sollte.

für mich sind die pvp mechaniken in WAR denen in WoW klar unterlegen. es spielt sich statisch und langweilig. man zieht sein ding durch... als ob man gegen ne zielscheibe schiessen würde.


----------



## Crav3n (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> mal ehrlich wer findet WAR sei in irgendeiner form besser als WoW ist einfach nur naiv und weis es nunmal einfach nicht besser, verschließt sich zu sehr, oder hat einfach nur keine zeit um WoW richtig genießen zu können und ist deswegen eifersüchtig.
> spielt wie ein kranker etwas was eigentlich grottig ist, er aber schon so in ner art schizophrenie eingeredet hat es sei gut



WoW-Fanboy?! 

ich hab WoW auch 3 1/2 Jahre gezoggt und länger sogar...und ich kann ruhigen Gewissens sagen: W.A.R ist besser!!!! Ich glaube viel mehr das du in deiner ganz privaten eigenen Welt lebst, in der es nichts anderes mehr für dich gibt als WoW, morgens aufstehen: Rechner an, WoW starten, wie nen bekloppter Ini-Grp suchen, wenn sich keine findet - > flamen, und stupide Mobs kloppen damit man sein nächstes Mount finanzieren kann...Und Zeit um WoW geniessen zu könnten hätte ich auch gehabt, aber es ist einfach nur noch sinnfrei...

Etwas als grottig zu bezeichnen, was in vielen Kritikpunkten deutlich besser abschneidet als WoW, gehört für mich zu der Kategorie: "Sich zu sehr verschliessen" Der einzige der sich hier nämlich verschliesst bist du: in dem du kein bisschen offen für neues bist.

Achja Eifersüchtig? Worauf? Auf 4-5 Stunden in einer Raidinstanz hocken um vielleicht ein Item zubekommen, dann noch entliche Stunden stupide Gold/Mats/Pots etc zu farmen?? Mit Sicherheit nicht...


----------



## Shrukan (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> 
> ich habe lange überlegt überhaupt zu schreiben da hier jeder der WAR nicht für DAS Spiel hält gleich zu Grund und Boden geflamed wird.
> ...




Dir sollte mal klar werden, dass WAR nicht den Schwerpunkt auf PvE hat.
Und wenns dir das Spiel nicht zusagt dann einfach die Fr*sse halten und gut.
Dir gefällts nicht und jetzt? Kann passieren. Wenn das hier jetzt jeder machen würde.
Mir zB gefällt nicht der immer selbe scheiß in WoW und den anderen scheiß Spielen.
Neuer Content, neuer Content usw.. im Prinzip immer das selbe!

Naja ich bleib dabei einfach solche Dinge für sich behalten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> seit wann dient eine meinung dazu andere meinungen zu manipuliern? ich sag einfach nur nach belieben was ich denke nur um vllt die anit WoW´ler etwas zu provoziern..einfach nur weil mir langweilg oder weil ichs zum kotze finde wenn hier die WAR-fanbois mit ihren 08/15 spiel über das geniale WoW lästern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst nicht manipulieren oder jemanden etwas vorschreiben?



> mal ehrlich wer findet WAR sei in irgendeiner form besser als WoW ist einfach nur naiv und weis es nunmal einfach nicht besser, verschließt sich zu sehr, oder hat einfach nur keine zeit um WoW richtig genießen zu können und ist deswegen eifersüchtig.
> spielt wie ein kranker etwas was eigentlich grottig ist, er aber schon so in ner art schizophrenie eingeredet hat es sei gut



Aber jeden der einer anderen Meinung als DU bist als Naiv, Dumm, Schizophren, Krank und zu Blöd zum WoW spielen bezeichnen...

Passt nicht ganz zusammen, gelle?
Das einzige was du hier ablieferst sind Beleidigungen...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> für mich sind die pvp mechaniken in WAR denen in WoW klar unterlegen. es spielt sich statisch und langweilig. man zieht sein ding durch... als ob man gegen ne zielscheibe schiessen würde.



/sign


----------



## Shrukan (18. September 2008)

achja..

WAR ist ein ganz frisches MMO was sich noch entwickelt, jetzt darüber zu richten wie gut / schlecht es ist.. Schwachsinn.

Wer WoW oder sonstige Spiele von anfang an gezockt hat der kann das perfekt damit vergleichen was GOA gemacht hat.

Das sind doch echt immer die selben Piss Fanboiis die kP haben.


----------



## Deadalive (18. September 2008)

Also ich bin positiv überrascht von WAR.

Als WOW Junkie dachte ich mir, teste es mal an, lege es entäuscht zur Seite und freue dich auf Wrath of the Lich King. Aber das Spiel hat mich sofort in den Bann gezogen das erste MMO seit WOW wo ich mich nicht mehr von meinen Monitor lösen kann. 

Sicher hatt es noch viele Bugs aber ich denke das bekommen sie mit der Zeit in den Griff. Ich werde auf jedenfall meine Zelotin auf Max Level bringen und dann mal sehen ob der Endcontent mich begeistern kann. Das größte Manko ist für mich der fehlende PVE Inhalt (Instanzen) ich weiss nicht ob das reine RVR mich auf dauer motivieren kann. Hätte WAR noch Instanzen etc. waere es Perfekt, und ich würde meinen WOW Account einfrieren.

So jetzt aber schnell weitersuchten!!


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Sache ist ja, dass WAR jetzt schon durch alle Vorbestellungen und die Exemplare die über die Ladentheke wandern ein kommerzieller Erfolg ist, ähnlich wie AOC mit 750.000 (?) verkauften Exemplaren weltweit. Also kann man von Flop von vorneherein gar nicht mehr sprechen.

Interessanter ist ja viel mehr die Frage ob es wie World of Warcraft MMO-Geschichte schreiben wird, oder nicht. Die Taschen der Entwickler sind jedenfalls jetzt schon gefüllt und man wird sich dort sicher die Hände reiben.

Brauchst Dir bestimmt keine Sorge über leere Server machen, das Spiel wird sich sicher ähnlicher Spielerzahlen erfreuen wie damals DAOC - bleibt nur abzuwarten ob GOA die hohen Ansprüche in Sachen Support und Content halten kann und genau da bin ich persönlich sehr misstrauisch. Denke jeder ist heute weitaus Anspruchsvoller an ein MMORPG als noch vor 3 oder 4 Jahren und WOW hat halt mit dem ganzen Support und kostenlosen sowie auch Addon Content die Messlatte sehr hoch angelegt.

Bin sehr gespannt wie GOA/Mythic die Zukunft von WAR gestalten wird. Eins is sicher - für einen Release Client hat das Spiel noch viele rauhe Ecken und Kanten und ist bei Weitem nicht so hochglanzpoliet wie es damals der Branchenprimus war, bzw. ist.


----------



## Steve Coal (18. September 2008)

Oh man, wie kann man am Tag der allgemeinen Veröffentlichung denn so eine Frage stellen?
Das ist dann doch schon ein bisschen früh oder?

Ich gestehe niemandem, wirklich NIEMANDEM zu jetzt schon ein ernsthaftes Urteil über WAR abzugeben!
Ich bin zwar ein WOW-Spieler, hab aber die WAR Beta gespielt und kann  dieses Fanboy geflame von BEIDEN Seiten nicht ausstehtn!

Das spiel kann auf den endgültigen Liveservern noch nichtmal eine Woche gespielt werde.
Für den Normalkäufer gehts heute los! 
Selbst wenn man seit dem Sonntag schon spielt kann man noch nicht so weit sein um sich ein umfassendes Urteil zu dem Spiel erlauben zu können! Alle anderen erst recht nicht!

Also warten wir halt bitte erstmal einige Zeit ab bis das Spiel eine Chance hatte sich zu bewähren!


----------



## Shrukan (18. September 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Oh man, wie kann man am Tag der allgemeinen Veröffentlichung denn so eine Frage stellen?
> Das ist dann doch schon ein bisschen früh oder?
> 
> Ich gestehe niemandem, wirklich NIEMANDEM zu jetzt schon ein ernsthaftes Urteil über WAR abzugeben!
> ...



/sign

MMO's sind da um sich zu entwickeln.. wozu zahlst du wohl jeden Monat?
Richtig, weil immer verbessert wird und neue Inhalte dazukommen.


----------



## Windhawk (18. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> MMO's sind da um sich zu entwickeln.. wozu zahlst du wohl jeden Monat?
> Richtig, weil immer verbessert wird und neue Inhalte dazukommen.


DAS haben sie alle auch bei AoC gesagt^^ aber ich bin gespannt was aus WAR wird werds jetzt auf jeden einen Monat testen!


----------



## Helrok (18. September 2008)

mir persönlich gefällt es - es läuft besser als aoc zum selben zeitpunkt, man questet/lvlt sehr angenehm nebenher, man bekommt immer was nettes an ausrüstung dafür, ist also nicht an dropglück allein gebunden, pvp ist echt nett geworden, man bekommt sogar ep dafür. alles in allem stellt sich wieder ein wenig der suchtfaktor ein..

mit den lags, naja was soll ich sagen? ich spiel auf nem laptop, bei mir gehts im großen und ganzen. und wenn es ruckelt, ist es lag oder meine kiste? eher meine kiste..

das spiel ist ok, wird sich weiter entwickeln - der wow killer wird es nicht, dafür ist es aber auch nicht konzipiert. es orientiert sich halt an pvp-interessierten, was meiner meinung nach auch gut bedient wird.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> achja..
> 
> WAR ist ein ganz frisches MMO was sich noch entwickelt, jetzt darüber zu richten wie gut / schlecht es ist.. Schwachsinn.
> 
> ...




Totaler Unsinn was du da schreibst. Informier Dich mal über die jeweiligen Firmengeschichten, wirste sehen dass du das so richtig gar nicht vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Karbal (18. September 2008)

2sec castzeit, macht schaden am ziel und silenced die umgebung für 5sekunden.
das liest sich zwar wie ein counterspell (reaktion), aber mit 2sekunden castzeit, kann ich nicht auf angriffe reagieren. das ist eine AKTION mit einem debuff-nebeneffekt. keinesfalls dynamisch... es ist völlig irrelevant wann ich das caste.

hmm es muss also alles instant sein damit man auf sachen reagieren kann ...aha

gibt auch sowas wie vorausschauendes handeln

das du das kampfsystem von wow hier anführst als vorzeige pvp system ist in meinen augen sehr witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich habe pvp in wow daoc und war gemacht. und rein objektiv ist das von daoc immer noch am besten, dennoch bietet warhammer zur zeit das beste gesamt paket.

in wow ist meiner meinung jeder scheiss instant so das man es eh kaum verhintern kann das jemand was macht. ich sag nur fear dot dot fear usw.
achja schon mal versucht in wow mit grünen equip jemand mit s4 zu besiegen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> MMO's sind da um sich zu entwickeln.. wozu zahlst du wohl jeden Monat?
> Richtig, weil immer verbessert wird und neue Inhalte dazukommen.



Hm.. ehrlich gesagt, zahle ich, um spielen zu können. Zukünftige Verbesserungen sind ja toll, aber Kredit kann sich der Spielehersteller bei Banken holen, ich will die Leistung für mein Cash sofort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (18. September 2008)

Bleibt bitte sachlich und freundlich ansonsten verdonner ich hier den ein oder anderen zu einer "Zwangs-Frischluft-Pause". Vielen Dank.


----------



## Omidas (18. September 2008)

@Ren-Alekz

Graphik nicht stimmig in War?
Ich war gestern in dem T2 Gebiet der Zwerge und Grünhäute. Gibt eine recht große Sumpfgegend da und auch das Scenario ist im Sumpf. Werde mal heute Abend vielleicht ein Screenshot zeigen. Und wenn du es dann schaffst, in WoW einen Screen von einem Sumpf zu machen, der auch nur annähernd an diesen ran kommt, kannst du dich weiter über die Atmosphäre beschweren.

Kampfsystem zu statisch?
Ja ne ist klar. In War gibts für fast alle Zauber eine unterschiedliche Castanimation (Okey einige ähneln sich doch) und bei WoW mache ich mit meinem Magier genau die selben für verschiedene Casts (Also die Bewegung während dem Casten) Und die Effekte vom Zauber selbst sind auch viel vielfälltiger.
Und der Kampf an sich. Beziehst du die langweiligen Kämpfe auf Level 1 Chars? Mein Eisenbrecher ist 15 und hat jetzt schon mehr taktische Möglichkeiten als ein jeder meiner 70iger in Wow jemals hatte im PvP. ZB eine reaktive Fähigkeit nach einem Blocken, wo ich einen Gegner zu Boden werfen kann. Wenn genug Nahkämpfer dran stehen und ich das mache kann das sehr schnell zu dessem Tod führen. Oder mein Knockback. Der Feind wird erfolgreich von einem Heiler am Leben gehalten. Ich lauf schnell hinter ihn und "Schubs" ihn mitten in unser Leute rein. Bewachen. Mein freundliches Target erhält nur noch 50% und ich die anderen 50%. Genial zu ... hm ja bewachen

Quests:
Hm ja, soviel neues kann man da nun wirklich nicht machen, schon war. Doch auch wie WoW gibts da einige lustige Quest zwischendurch. Fässer mit Sprengstoff von Brücken Rollen oder so.

Öffentliche Quests:
Stimme dir überein. Denke auch nicht, das ÖQs den gleichen Stellenwert haben, wie die Instanzen in WoW. Sind halt ein Klasse Zeitvertreib wenn man grad mal keine Lust auf RvR oder normales Questen hat.

RvR:
Sinnlose Massenschlachte. Ist im Mom im open RvR sicher noch. Taktik muss sich erst mit der Zeit entwickeln. Aber in den Szenarios zum Beispiel, sieht man schon so  langsam, wie es laufen kann. Gestern haben ich und zwei weitere Tanks es geschafft den Flaggenträger gegen eine enorme übermacht zu verteidigen, während die DDs die feindlichen Reihen dezimierten. Schadensverminderung, Buffs, Niederschlagen, Wegschlagen und guten Dmg. Und ich denke, da kann noch viel mehr kommen. Und jetzt ist noch früh im Spiel. Geh mal ins 19er PvP in WoW und sag mir mal, wie viel Taktik du da siehst und wie viel durch Equip entschieden wird.

Und  so weiter. Reicht glaube ich fürs erste. Und ja ich spiele das Spiel gerne, nein kein Fanboy. Wenn du willst, kann ich auch eine genauso negative Kritik über WoW schreiben wie du es mit deinem Text über War getan hat. Und genau wie du würde der Text etwas Wares/Übertriebenes/Subjektives enthalten dem du nie im Leben zustimmen würdest. Aber ich würde meine Kritik wenigstens so verpacken, das es nicht wie ein Flame, Mimimi War zieht Spiele von meinem Lieblingsspiel ab ausartet.


----------



## Kirath (18. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Hm.. ehrlich gesagt, zahle ich, um spielen zu können. Zukünftige Verbesserungen sind ja toll, aber Kredit kann sich der Spielehersteller bei Banken holen, ich will die Leistung für mein Cash sofort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




edit 


ups


----------



## Kirath (18. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Bleibt bitte sachlich und freundlich ansonsten verdonner ich hier den ein oder anderen zu einer "Zwangs-Frischluft-Pause". Vielen Dank.





FLAMER!!!  

*mitorkkotbewerf*


THIS IS WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARR! (auch im forum)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexyylol (18. September 2008)

> WAR ein Flop?, Was denkt ihr? Wird War ein Flop?



100%

Es wird schlimmer fallen wie AoC und AoC hat seinen Aktien wert von 13 auf 0.7 gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldren (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Die Leute erwarten hier das ein Spiel fotorealistische Grafik hat, aber bei 200+ Spielern im Keepfight bei 80 FPS rennt. Seid ihr alle bescheuert?



Made my day.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin, wie gut die Grafik geworden ist. Denn ich habe lange genug daoc gespielt und kenne im Gegensatz zu den ganzen WoWlern die Probleme von Massenschlachten. Damals hies es immer: /effects self, sound aus, grafik runter, wenn's zu relic raids ging (natürlich abhängig von der Rechnerstärke). Ich hatte bei WAR eine Grafik knapp über der von WoW erwartet und war, als die ersten Screenshots kamen, eher skeptisch, ob eine solche Grafik RvR überleben würde.

Bisher sieht's gut aus. Selbst im Startgebiet am ersten Tag kaum Lags, die auf die Rechenleistung zurück zu führen waren und die Menge der Leute auf kleinem Gebiet entsprach dabei ja durchaus schon nem mittelgroßen daoc Keepfight. Das lässt auf ein problemfreieres highend RvR hoffen, als es das bei daoc war - und selbst das war schon der Oberhammer. Die Lags, die derzeit ab und an auftreten, muten eher wie gedrosselte Server/Leitungen an, nicht wie Performance Probleme des Clients durch eine mangelhafte Engine.

Was übrigens die ganzen "Ich habe ein vollständiges Produkt bezahlt, also will ich auch, dass alles läuft und nicht erst 2-3 Monate warte" Leute angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich in der Headstartzeit jetzt schon länger Spass an WAR hatte als an solchen "fertigen" Produkten, wie HalfLife2. Da hab ich nämlich von Freitag bis Samstag Abend für gebraucht, dann war der genauso teure, fertige Inhalt nämlich schon wieder zu Ende. Da hab ich dann doch lieber länger Spass mit Abstrichen für irgendwas anderes.

Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## hansi79 (18. September 2008)

Also ich finde das Mythic schon jetzt eine großartige Arbeit geleistet hat. Sie haben Blizz gezeigt wie es besser geht Warhammer hat nach meiner Meinung die bessere Story. WOW hat mir nie richtig gefallen, was auch der Grund ist, dass ich meine 70 Chars alle gelöscht habe. 
Persönlich finde die Grafik um Längen besser als das Augenkrebs spiel von der Firma Schneesturm und was ich am aller Wichtigsten finde ist, dass es fertig und nicht zu früh auf dem Markt geworfen wurde und im Gegensatz zu WOW fast ohne nennenswerte Bugs.
Es gibt immer ein zwei Kiddys die außer WOW noch nie ein anderes MMORG gespielt haben und glauben das Blizz alles erfunden hat. Man muss WOW bei Reales bewerten und da sag ich nur BAUSTELLE, BUGS; BUGS, Serverausfall oft auch tagelang und nicht zuvergessen die Laggs in den Städten. Vor allen Dingen hat WOW jetzt ein Problem den sie werden keine neuen Spieler mehr anlocken können? Wer will schon 60 Level durch Geister gebiete wandern. Ich spielte WOW seit dem 16.02.2005 und kann sagen und darf es auch das der Start von WAR um Längen besser war und ist als bei WOW. Ich für mein Teil bin froh und erleichtert das Es kein WOW2 ist. Wohl gemerkt, wenn einer sagt, das WAR die Kopie von WOW ist lügt. Die Orks sind zumindest eine Kopie von WAR;-) (Games Workshop).


----------



## reappy (18. September 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> WoW-Fanboy?!
> 
> ich hab WoW auch 3 1/2 Jahre gezoggt und länger sogar...und ich kann ruhigen Gewissens sagen: W.A.R ist besser!!!! Ich glaube viel mehr das du in deiner ganz privaten eigenen Welt lebst, in der es nichts anderes mehr für dich gibt als WoW, morgens aufstehen: Rechner an, WoW starten, wie nen bekloppter Ini-Grp suchen, wenn sich keine findet - > flamen, und stupide Mobs kloppen damit man sein nächstes Mount finanzieren kann...Und Zeit um WoW geniessen zu könnten hätte ich auch gehabt, aber es ist einfach nur noch sinnfrei...
> 
> ...



WAR-Fanboy?

Du bist net wirklich besser als der den du flamen versuchst.
Ob WAR nun gut oder schlecht ist kann man jetzt einfach noch nicht sagen, alle die jetzt schon negativ sind haben sich einfach mehr erwartet (wahrscheindlich wegen des Hypes um WAR).
Ob und wie WAR überzeugen kann wird sich erst mit lvl 40 zeigen.

Ich muss auch zugeben das die scenarien die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe nicht wirklich der hammer sind (und mein Squig Treiba spiel sich ähnlich einem Jäger in wow), und auf 3 Jahre hochgerechnet sind diese dann gleich langweilig wie die bg´s in wow, die frage ist nur was kommt noch?
Den bei diesen 3 scenarien die ich bis jetzt sah wird es nicht bleiben, und erst mit lvl 40 kann man ein fazit ziehen was man nun wirklich an aktionsmöglichkeiten hat und ob das über Jahre hinweg reicht.


----------



## Disasterio (18. September 2008)

Naja zum Thema Grafik, der  UNterschied ist das Daoc dann draußen war als noch nicht jeder 2gb Ram drin hat.
Ich denke bis 50vs50 könnte die grafik standhalten wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Karbal schrieb:


> das du das kampfsystem von wow hier anführst als vorzeige pvp system ist in meinen augen sehr witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rein objektiv sag ich dir, daß das deine rein subjektive Ansicht ist. Ich find das PvP-System von WoW jedenfalls gut. Alles sehr aktiv und reaktiv, jeder hat 2-3 "oh shit"-Buttons, mit denen er schnell auf böse Überraschungen reagieren kann bzw. dem Gegner eine böse Überraschung bereiten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> in wow ist meiner meinung jeder scheiss instant so das man es eh kaum verhintern kann das jemand was macht. ich sag nur fear dot dot fear usw.



Fear ist nicht gleich Fear, instant ist nur ein Teil davon, nahezu jeder hat ein Mittelchen dagegen, und so ists bei vielen anderen Sachen auch. Und ohne Instants, wie langweilig wäre DAS denn? Jedesmal sieht man den Gegner mit den Händen in der Luft rumfuchteln, weiss vorher was er machen will, "plane" meine Reaktion... äh, klingt wie PvP für Rentner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> achja schon mal versucht in wow mit grünen equip jemand mit s4 zu besiegen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich dir diesen Satz mal in 2-3 Monaten nochmal unter die Nase reiben, wenn sich erste grössere Unterschiede unter den 40ern auftun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> ......, dass es fertig und nicht zu früh auf dem Markt geworfen wurde und im Gegensatz zu WOW fast ohne nennenswerte Bugs.




Hansi, das kannst aber jetzt nicht wirklich ernst meinen? Schon die erste Beta von WoW war praktisch bugfrei und musste nicht wie die von WAR wegen Peinlichkeitsfaktor frühzeitig unterbrochen werden.

Die Releasversion von WOW war geleckt. Spiel mal 10 Minuten WAR, mir gefällts auch, aber das strotzt nur so von fehlendem Polishing, selbst die Lokalisierung ist nicht komplett. Ich bin kein WOW Fanboy, aber was du da schreibst stimmt einfach nicht. Punkt.


----------



## hansi79 (18. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> WAR-Fanboy?
> 
> Du bist net wirklich besser als der den du flamen versuchst.
> Ob WAR nun gut oder schlecht ist kann man jetzt einfach noch nicht sagen, alle die jetzt schon negativ sind haben sich einfach mehr erwartet (wahrscheindlich wegen des Hypes um WAR).
> ...




Wobei der Hype lange nicht so groß gewesen ist als bei WOW. Ich hab bei WAR keine Sonder über Sonder Artikel gelesen? Und jeder der bei WOW von anfang an dabei gewesen ist weis das Bugs im Spiel vorherschte und die zum großen Teil sogar heute nicht ausgebesser wurden.


----------



## Senseless6666 (18. September 2008)

aehm.. Du sagtest das dich stört die ganzen namen von den leuten und so.. Es gibt AUCH IN DER BETA die option namen.. titel.. gilde usw aus/einblenden.. nehme diese wahr.. wenn es dich stört..


----------



## hansi79 (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Hansi, das kannst aber jetzt nicht wirklich ernst meinen? Schon die erste Beta von WoW war praktisch bugfrei und musste nicht wie die von WAR wegen Peinlichkeitsfaktor frühzeitig unterbrochen werden.
> 
> Die Releasversion von WOW war geleckt. Spiel mal 10 Minuten WAR, mir gefällts auch, aber das strotzt nur so von fehlendem Polishing, selbst die Lokalisierung ist nicht komplett. Ich bin kein WOW Fanboy, aber was du da schreibst stimmt einfach nicht. Punkt.




Ja ne ist klar^^ was ist mit den Laggs? spielabstürze? Tagelange Serverausfälle?? das gab bis her noch nie selbst in der Beta


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wieder mal eine fehleinschätzung wenn ich sehe wieviel hier über WoW und deren community gelästet wird
> 
> ich habe ledeglich einen intetolleranten anti WAR post gegen einen intelleranten anti WoW post losgelassen



Das was du zitiert hast (von SARodiRIEL) war bloß eine ganz normale harmlose Begründung warum ein Buffed-User WAR besser als WoW findet. In deiner Antwort hingegen steckte bloß Verhöhnung, Beleidigungen und Vorurteile gegenüber WAR-Spielern.

Les dir am besten noch mal deinen Post von vorhin durch (besonders den letzten Absatz) und denk mal darüber nach wie du hier über Leute redest die nicht deiner Meinung sind bzw bloß ein anderes MMO spielen.


----------



## Omidas (18. September 2008)

*Bolzenklopfa*, das kannst aber jetzt nicht wirklich ernst meinen? Schon die Wotlk Beta ist praktisch nicht spielbar und man konnte nicht wie die von WAR den Spielinhalt testen.

Und das 2 Monate vor Release. Okey ist nur die europäische Beta. Ist aber dann auch lustig wie sich Leute die WoW verteidigen sich über GOA hermachen, die wirklich etwas Mist gebaut haben zum Start der OB, aber einfach mal hinweg sehen, das Blizzard die Europäer in Bezug auf die Beta auch nicht besser behandelt


----------



## GrafvonRotz (18. September 2008)

* WAR hat die bessere Grafik
* WAR hat das bessere Gameplay
Meine Kumpels sind schon alle online während ich in der Firma bin. Die Startgebiete wimmeln von Leuten.
Blizzard hat es nach BC 2 Monate nicht für notwendig erachtet die Server vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen, ergo:
* WAR hat die besseren Server
Schon lange nicht mehr hatte ich soviel Spaß wie mit meinem Schamanen.
* WAR hat die lustigern Klassen
* WAR hat das bessere PvP
* WAR hat die innovativeren Ideen die Blizz nur schlecht kopiert (Wenn interessiert der Scheiss See?)

Es hängt davon ab was ihr wollt. Wollt ihr ewig die selben Inis abfarmen für immer den gleichen Loot oder eine ganze Welt als Schlachtfeld haben? Wer PvE liebt soll bei WoW bleiben. Ich mag PvE aber noch lieber mag ich PvP.

Ihr seid begeisterte PvP-Spieler? Ihr seid die Art von kunden die Blizzard jahrelang verarscht hat? Willkommen in WAR! Hier seid ihr kein unerwünschtes Fäkal sondern die Zielgruppe.

Wenns um PvP geht KANN WAR gegen WoW gar nicht verlieren.

WAR wird ein durchschlagender Erfolg und es WIRD Blizzard weh tun


----------



## L.S. (18. September 2008)

also mal erlich, alleine die überschrift: WAR ein Flop? finde ich sehr unpassent!

du/ihr schreibt war ist kacke, aus verschiedenen gründen, was ja in ordnung ist, aber deswegen wird War noch lange kein flop.

dies ist immer eine rein persöhnlich meinung zum spiel und nur weil gewisse leute mit dem spiel nicht zufrieden sind, muss dieses spiel doch nicht floppen oder sogar untergehen! denn guckt euch mal AoC an es verliert/e zwar wieder einen großen teil seiner spieler floppen wird es aber nicht, da noch viele leute es mit begeisterung spielen

viele erwarten jetzt noch immer einen reinen WoW killer und hier spalten sich auch die gemüter, da viele War mit WoW vergleichen, obwohl es wohl noch viele nicht begriffen haben das WoW und War zwei verschiede paar schuhe sind.

wer mit seinem jetzigen MMORPG zufrieden ist, sich aber dennoch für Warhammer Online interresiert, sollte vllt. noch ein paar wochen/monate warten und sich nicht mit unpassenden forenbeiträgen die laune auf das spiel ganz vermiesen, denn War kann durch große und kleine patches ja nur besser werden!

ich habe auch sehr lange WoW und zwischendurch AoC/HdRO gespielt und bis dato vermisse ich in Warhammer dies alles nicht was die anderen spiele zu bieten haben, was aber auch nur eine persönliche meinung meinerseits ist.

zum schluss muss ich noch sagen das jedes spiel so seine eigenen fehler hat, selbs WoW hat diese noch, obwohl es schon sehr lange auf dem markt ist und es werden mit Lich King sicherlich noch mehr dazu kommen, die denn wieder ausgebessert werden müssen  und wie viele es bei Aoc zum start gab und noch immer gibt brauch ich ja eigentlich nicht zu sagen !

ich bin mit Warhammer sehr zufrieden und freue das heute entlich die leute nachrücken können mit denen man eine gilde eröffnen will oder einfach nur um gemeinsam zu PvPen, ich spiele seit montag und habe bei freunden in die beta reinschnuppern dürfen und bin mit War seh zufrieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Hansi, das kannst aber jetzt nicht wirklich ernst meinen? Schon die erste Beta von WoW war praktisch bugfrei und musste nicht wie die von WAR wegen Peinlichkeitsfaktor frühzeitig unterbrochen werden.
> 
> Die Releasversion von WOW war geleckt. Spiel mal 10 Minuten WAR, mir gefällts auch, aber das strotzt nur so von fehlendem Polishing, selbst die Lokalisierung ist nicht komplett. Ich bin kein WOW Fanboy, aber was du da schreibst stimmt einfach nicht. Punkt.


Wo warst du denn...damals in der Woche ab dem Release 2005? Ich hab das ganz ehrlich anders in Erinnerung...und ich habe WoW gemocht...abder der Release war auch die Hölle!


----------



## Kirath (18. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Mythic schon jetzt eine großartige Arbeit geleistet hat. Sie haben Blizz gezeigt wie es besser geht Warhammer hat nach meiner Meinung die bessere Story. WOW hat mir nie richtig gefallen, was auch der Grund ist, dass ich meine 70 Chars alle gelöscht habe.
> Persönlich finde die Grafik um Längen besser als das Augenkrebs spiel von der Firma Schneesturm und was ich am aller Wichtigsten finde ist, dass es fertig und nicht zu früh auf dem Markt geworfen wurde und im Gegensatz zu WOW fast ohne nennenswerte Bugs.
> Es gibt immer ein zwei Kiddys die außer WOW noch nie ein anderes MMORG gespielt haben und glauben das Blizz alles erfunden hat. Man muss WOW bei Reales bewerten und da sag ich nur BAUSTELLE, BUGS; BUGS, Serverausfall oft auch tagelang und nicht zuvergessen die Laggs in den Städten. Vor allen Dingen hat WOW jetzt ein Problem den sie werden keine neuen Spieler mehr anlocken können? Wer will schon 60 Level durch Geister gebiete wandern. Ich spielte WOW seit dem 16.02.2005 und kann sagen und darf es auch das der Start von WAR um Längen besser war und ist als bei WOW. Ich für mein Teil bin froh und erleichtert das Es kein WOW2 ist. Wohl gemerkt, wenn einer sagt, das WAR die Kopie von WOW ist lügt. Die Orks sind zumindest eine Kopie von WAR;-) (Games Workshop).




wenn man keine ahung hat, einfach mal ganz gediegen...äh...*nachmodumguck* das mündchen halten. soviel gehirngülle macht sich einfach nicht gut. 
schon krass wie dämlich man sein muss, wenn einem "WoW nie richtig gefallen hat" und man dann mehrere 70er Chars zum löschen hat.
Wie hast du das gemacht? Stunden,Wochen und Monate kotzend und fluchend vor dem Pc gesessen und gespielt? Macht man das in deine Anstalt so?

Du hast sicher kein WoW zu Release gespielt, denn was du schreibst ist sprechdurchfall aller erster Güte. Wenn Dir Warhammer Spaß macht: Fein, es sei dir gegönnt. Aber so einen billigen Flame...*gähn* .. Vielleicht was ja auch auf einem Privatserver so, denn bis auf einige Lags hatte ich am Start von WoW keine großen Probleme. 

Niemand übrigens mehr mit 60 durch leere Gebiete, denn die leute sind alle mit 58 in der Scherbenwelt..achso..ja stimmt...was sag ich da einem Experten der MMO-Branche...das weisst du ja sicher selber.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> *Bolzenklopfa*,  Schon die Wotlk Beta ist praktisch nicht spielbar und man konnte nicht wie die von WAR den Spielinhalt testen.




Das musst jetzt aber mal genauer erklären. Wie lange hattest Du denn die WAR Beta gespielt? Bist du in der Lage eine objektive Meinung über beide Betas abzugeben? Nein?

Dachte ich mir schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirath (18. September 2008)

haha..kaum sagt man nicht: wow böse, warhammer toll toll ist mein der buhmann. das ist so niedlich.

ich sach mal soviel: schreibt ihr noch, oder daddelt ihr schon?

ein spiel kann man nicht am ersten tag nach release beurteilen. vorallem nicht, ob es erfolg oder flop wird.


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> ...gehirngülle...sprechdurchfall...



*lacht* Herrlich dieser Thread


----------



## Crav3n (18. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> WAR-Fanboy?
> 
> Du bist net wirklich besser als der den du flamen versuchst.



Freund von ihm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colorfulstan (18. September 2008)

Bin erlich gesagt grade zu faul alle posts zu lesen, möchte aber doch eben meine Meinung zum OP da lassen.

Ich kann verstehen dass dich die Dinge annerven die du erwähnt hast, ABER zum Beispiel zu deinem Kommentar wozu denn Ordnung spielen, wenn die Zerstörer Chars doch so toll sind:

Viele Leute scheinen nicht zu begreifen, dass das Spiel einfach sehr,sehr ,seeehr viel von seiner Funktionalität verliert wenn die Seiten unausgeglichen bevölkert sind, auif Middenland z.B. kann man sich als Order quasi jederzeit denken "lasst uns ne Gruppe zusammensuchen und die RVR Ziele einnehmen"....als Zerstörer heißt es eher "oh,endlich nimmt Order mal nen Schlachtfeldziel, da können wir wieder ein wenig zergen gehn" (da auf jeden Order Spieler im open rvr direkt 1.5-3 Zerstörer kommen sobald sich Aktivität an den Schlachtfeldzielen zeigt). Ich hatte ursprünglich auch vor Zerstörung zu spielen, aber leider hat mich die allgemeine beliebtheit der Seite dann doch zu Order gedrängt, werd ich halt warten bis es sich einpendelt.

Nächster Punkt den ich ansprechen möchte sind die Performance Probleme...Ich persönlich habe nichtmal ein Drittel deiner Probs bemerkt, was mich schließen läßt, dass evtl dein Rechner WAR nicht gescheit mitmacht, vllt einfach zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher (2GB empfohlen, ich hab 1.5G denn bei mir dauert der gesamte Vorgang zum Desktop zu switchen und zurück maximal die 2 minuten die du anscheinend schon brauchst um die Bäume neu zu laden. In größeren Schlachten habe ich auch nur geschätzt zwischen 10-25 fps und manchmal lags, aber wie solls anders sein? Ich finds dennoch gut spielbar.

Die Mobs sind teilweise wirklich noch schlimm verbuggt in ihren Routen und scripts, da muss ich dir leider einfach recht geben, aber das wird schon noch bearbeitet, ist halt immer standard bei neuen MMORPGS.

Alles in allem kann ich bisher leider kein wirkliches Urteil abgeben, hab zwar mit Headstart begonnen, bin aber nicht sicher wie sich die Bevölkerungen entwickeln werden, aber ich bin zuversichtlich dass genug Spieler den Kompromiss eingehen und sich auf Seiten der Ordnung schlagen.


----------



## hansi79 (18. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahung hat, einfach mal ganz gediegen...äh...*nachmodumguck* das mündchen halten. soviel gehirngülle macht sich einfach nicht gut.
> schon krass wie dämlich man sein muss, wenn einem "WoW nie richtig gefallen hat" und man dann mehrere 70er Chars zum löschen hat.
> Wie hast du das gemacht? Stunden,Wochen und Monate kotzend und fluchend vor dem Pc gesessen und gespielt? Macht man das in deine Anstalt so?
> 
> ...


Hat auch lange genug gedauert, bis ich einen 70 hatte. Ich hatte einfach keinen Bock auf das nicht vorhandene PVP in WOW und auf Inis hatte ich auch kein Bock(LAAANGWEILIG) Mythic macht eine gute Arbeit und hat auch das eingeführt, was Blizz schon länger versprochen hat. ok 4 Städte und Klassen naja ich hab Lieber ein fertiges Spiel statt eine Baustelle wie es WOW immer noch ist.

@Kirath, Du bist doch nur Sauer das es eine Firma gibt die ein wenig mehr von ihrer Arbeit verstehen als BLizz? Blizz hat die MMORG`S nicht erfunden oder besonders gemacht. WOW war von anfang an ein reines Bugspiel.


----------



## Kirath (18. September 2008)

colorfulstan schrieb:


> Bin erlich gesagt grade zu faul alle posts zu lesen, möchte aber doch eben meine Meinung zum OP da lassen.
> 
> Ich kann verstehen dass dich die Dinge annerven die du erwähnt hast, ABER zum Beispiel zu deinem Kommentar wozu denn Ordnung spielen, wenn die Zerstörer Chars doch so toll sind:
> 
> ...



igitt..bitte komm hier jetzt nicht mit argumenten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner spaß. guter post.


----------



## Caldren (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt wie GOA/Mythic die Zukunft von WAR gestalten wird. Eins is sicher - für einen Release Client hat das Spiel noch viele rauhe Ecken und Kanten und ist bei Weitem nicht so hochglanzpoliet wie es damals der Branchenprimus war, bzw. ist.




Selten so gelacht. Hast du beim gleichen WoW zum Releasetag gespielt, wie ich? Offensichtlich nicht. Es hat aber da genau so wenig gestört, wie jetzt bei WAR.
Und um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Fehler in Warhammer bemerkt, der nicht durch Zonenwechsel oder /reloadui zu beheben gewesen wäre.
Da hat mich der lootbug, der sich in WoW sogar bis in die Anfänge von Burning Crusade hinein gehalten hat, schon erheblich mehr gestört.

Aber vielleicht meintest du mit Branchenprimus ja auch Ultima Online, denn das hatte von allen MMOs, bei denen ich dabei war (und das waren ne Menge) die wenigsten Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maakware (18. September 2008)

Einfach traurig, wie sich die Emotionen mancher Poster in kürze so hoch schrauben lassen.
Auch wenn ich der zig tausendste bin, der das schreibt aber:
Spielt doch einfach euer Spiel!
Wenn jemand etwas schlecht findet respektiert es und gut. Einfach unfassbar...

MfG
Maakware

PS: @ Topic: Warhammer wird für mich persönlich kein Flop! Dafür bietet es mir innerhalb der letzten 1 1/2 Wochen schon viel mehr input auf PVP/RVR Seite als WoW es jemals erreichen könnte.


----------



## Omidas (18. September 2008)

Treffer versenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Bolzenklopfa

Nur in der Open Beta. Aber ich habe bisher nocht nicht von einem gehört, das man 2 Monate vor dem War Release die Beta nicht benutzen konnte um Spielinhalte zu testen. Lass mich aber gerne überzeugen.

Wollte damit aber auch nur eher aufzeigen, dass in jedem Spiel in der Beta Bugs sind oder Spielinhalte fehlen. Im Moment wo War jetzt draußen sind, kann ich persönlich nicht mehr viele entdecken, die mir wirklich das Spiel vermiesen würden. Das einzige was ich noch als störend empfinde ist, das ich doch noch am Tag so einen Absturz des gesamten Spiels habe. Wobei ich hoffe dass dies auch bald nicht mehr vorkommt. Und es ist auch in den gezielten Tests in der Beta auch der Endcontent angetestet worden, weswegen ich nicht davon ausgehe, das die Gefahr eines Desasters ala AOC besteht.


----------



## typ123 (18. September 2008)

Caldren schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht. Hast du beim gleichen WoW zum Releasetag gespielt, wie ich? Offensichtlich nicht. Es hat aber da genau so wenig gestört, wie jetzt bei WAR.
> Und um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Fehler in Warhammer bemerkt, der nicht durch Zonenwechsel oder /reloadui zu beheben gewesen wäre.
> Da hat mich der lootbug, der sich in WoW sogar bis in die Anfänge von Burning Crusade hinein gehalten hat, schon erheblich mehr gestört.
> 
> ...



omg ... vergleicht doch nicht andauernd den WAR release mit dem von WoW .... da sind 3 1/2 jahre zwischen ... das kann man doch nicht vergleichen, mal von der serverstabilität abgesehen...

War muss sich nunmal an den heutigen standards messen, ich will mir doch kein spiel kaufen wo ich 3 jahre warten muss damits zumidnest genausogut ist wie eins von jetzt ...
Allerdings find ich das war alles gut gemacht hat, bisauf die miserabel animierten chars und mobs ...


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Ich bekomme ja schon Schweissausbrüche wenn ich vor nem Gegner / Mob davonlaufe und dieser mich noch aus 100 Metern Entfernung mit Melee Attacken trifft. Questtext halb deutsch, halb engschlisch.

Ein Questgeber der "Dummschwalla" heisst. Ist ja irgendwie lustig im Grünhaut Style, aber auch wieder bisschen niveaulos, imo. Was den WOW vs WAR Kampf betrifft braucht man sich ja nur mal so den Ablauf der beiden Games und die Entwicklung anzuschauen und wenn man damit nichts anfangen kann, lassen wir mal Zahlen sprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin heiss auf Warhammer und werde es sicher lange spielen, aber man muss schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Viel Content für den Release zu entfernen, eine Beta abzubrechen usw. spricht halt nicht wirklich für den Entwickler.

Abschließend sei noch folgendes gesagt. Wartets mal ab wie schnell Ihr euch Wow GM support zurückwünschen werdet, wenns mal die ersten echten Probleme mit Loot, Charakteren die verschwinden oder verlorenen, bzw. gelöschten Gegenständen auftauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Caldren schrieb:


> Ultima Online, denn das hatte von allen MMOs, bei denen ich dabei war (und das waren ne Menge) die wenigsten Probleme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geb ich Dir recht - über den Rest lässt sich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi79 (18. September 2008)

typ123 schrieb:


> omg ... vergleicht doch nicht andauernd den WAR release mit dem von WoW .... da sind 3 1/2 jahre zwischen ... das kann man doch nicht vergleichen, mal von der serverstabilität abgesehen...
> 
> War muss sich nunmal an den heutigen standards messen, ich will mir doch kein spiel kaufen wo ich 3 jahre warten muss damits zumidnest genausogut ist wie eins von jetzt ...
> Allerdings find ich das war alles gut gemacht hat, bisauf die miserabel animierten chars und mobs ...




Man muss War mit WOW von vor 3 1/2 Jahren vergleichen anders geht es nicht. Ich denke das WAR ein VIEL VIEL besseren Start hinlegen wird. Mythic hat Städte und klassen rausgenommen na und? der rest ist dafür mehr als gelungen und wieviel Städte möchtest du den belagern?? und der GM support in WOW war schon immer scheiße. und wo haben die es den abgebrochen???^^


----------



## typ123 (18. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Man muss War mit WOW von vor 3 1/2 Jahren vergleichen anders geht es nicht. Ich denke das WAR ein VIEL VIEL besseren Start hinlegen wird.



kannst ja gleich den war start mit dem pong start vergleichen ... 
schließlich hat man damals den wow start auch nich mit dem daoc start oderso verglichen ... da hieß es in der beta schon: "geil, das ist jetzt schon besser als alles andere"


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Bin heiss auf Warhammer und werde es sicher lange spielen, aber man muss schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Viel Content für den Release zu entfernen, eine Beta abzubrechen usw. spricht halt nicht wirklich für den Entwickler.


Du musst nicht permanent wieder zeigen das du NICHTS mitbekommen hast...


----------



## Ghaash (18. September 2008)

> Kampfsystem zu statisch?
> Ja ne ist klar. In War gibts für fast alle Zauber eine unterschiedliche Castanimation




HAHAHAHAHA.... HRMPF HRMPF.... HAHAHAHAHAHA... puuuuh...*lufthol ... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Hier zu diskutieren ist doch sinnlos. Der Großteil der poster versteht doch nichtmal die Wörter die er benutzt.

Bisher hat man aus dem Munde der WAR-Verteidiger nur die PR-Parolen von Mythic gehört.


----------



## Kirath (18. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Man muss War mit WOW von vor 3 1/2 Jahren vergleichen anders geht es nicht. Ich denke das WAR ein VIEL VIEL besseren Start hinlegen wird.



vor 3 1/2 konntest du noch gar kein wow spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Man muss War mit WOW von vor 3 1/2 Jahren vergleichen anders geht es nicht. Ich denke das WAR ein VIEL VIEL besseren Start hinlegen wird.



Sag mal einem potentiellem Neukunden, der HEUTE im Laden steht und beide Spiele nebeneinander im Regal liegen sieht, daß er sich bei Warhammer doch bitte die Probleme nicht so zu Herzen nehmen solle, in spätestens 3 Jahren sind die alle weg...  wie der sich dann wohl entscheidet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du musst nicht permanent wieder zeigen das du NICHTS mitbekommen hast...



So? Was habe ich vergessen?


----------



## AfricanQueen (18. September 2008)

Wie ich die Leute liebe die bis Level 3 gezockt haben und absolut nicht im geringsten eine Ahnung von WAR haben. Lieber loggt man sich mit seinem wow-char mit /played 50 days in IF ein. Wer daran Spaß hat, gerne. Wer was neues zocken will und gerne den Endcontent kennenlernen will zockt WAR. Btw., ich hab die open-beta bis lvl 18 gezockt und das rockt. HF.


----------



## Grokid (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Pve ist langweilig und nach gewisser Zeit ansträngend denn die Sprache im Gebiet der Grünhäute wie auch die Texte machen bekloppt.
> Stumpn´z sin zumm Moshn da. <<<
> Ich möchte das Spiel genießen und nich ne Asperin nehmen weil ich mir 3 Questtexte durchgelesen habe.
> Die Texte errinnern mich an Pubatärende Kinder die Versuchen einen Berliner nachzu empfinden und selbst ich als Berliner Bekomme davon Augenkrebs.
> Das ständige durch die Welt " Gelagge" wird auf dauer sehr nervig.



Tja, da hättest du dich besser mal etwas mit der Lore beschäftigt. Orks sprechen in Warhammer schon seit 20 Jahren so. Aber das ist das Problem mit Spielern wie dir. Ein Spiel wird geholt, ohne sich vorher damit zu beschäftigen, ob man geeignet ist dafür.
All deine Kritikpunkte waren schon vorher lange klar.
Scheinbar kennst du dich mit MMO's auch nicht wirklich aus, da die Verzögerungen, von denen du sprichst, unvermeidbar sind, wenn man mit unzähligen anderen gemeinsam anfängt.


----------



## hansi79 (18. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> vor 3 1/2 konntest du noch gar kein wow spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doch 16.02.2005. Also Ehrlich diese Spacken gehen mir echt auch die nüsse man kann doch kein Spiel vergleichen was schon drei Jahre alt ist und auch schon ein addon gegeben hat? man muss das Alte WOW mit WAR vergleichen. und WOW hatte mehr Fehler am anfang die bis jetzt nicht einmal behoben wurden und voralem die versprechungen von Blizz


----------



## Zambie (18. September 2008)

WAR ist doch jetzt schon der Hammer die geilen epischen schlachten! laggen tuts auch nicht! klar hier und da bugts manchmal aber hallo heutzutage kommt kein bugfreies spiel raus ;P Selbst in wow wenn ihr die Updates mal durchliest seht ihr dort immernoch nen großzügigen haufen an Bugfixes (kein Balancing! BUGS!) und wer glaubt das was ihr jetzt schon in War seht ist alles täuscht ihr euch es geht erst richtig dicke los wenn anständige gilden zum leben erwachen! Eine Gilde die dort wie in wow üblich nur hin und wieder mal was zusammen machen sowas gibts da nicht! Hier ist man gezwungen (und das liebe ich) taktisch zu spielen! Jetzt sind die meisten noch gildenlos und verplannt... schaut nur mal auf schlachtfelder 50mann hier 50mann da und an denn anderen 3 schlachtzielen keiner da (könnte man ja locker einnehmen mit 3-4 Mann). Burgen hingegen sind schon richtig dicke gemacht schwer einzunehmen aber macht auch richtig fun! Pve... ich sag nur public quest der bringer! Immer wieder ne neue herrausforderung nie wieder Blümchen sammeln für irgendeinen veralteten druiden alla wow!

ICH BIN STOLZ WAR ZU ZOCKEN!

P.s. denn publisher Goa sollte man dennoch feuern ^^

MFG
Kate

Feed the Beast!


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Doch 16.02.2005. Also Ehrlich diese Spacken gehen mir echt auch die nüsse man kann doch kein Spiel vergleichen was schon drei Jahre alt ist und auch schon ein addon gegeben hat? man muss das Alte WOW mit WAR vergleichen. und WOW hatte mehr Fehler am anfang die bis jetzt nicht einmal behoben wurden und voralem die versprechungen von Blizz



Ich sags dir gern auch 10x - beide Spiele liegen aber HEUTE im Laden nebeneinander im Regal. Interessiert den potentiellen Käufer deiner Meinung nach wirklich, ob das eine Produkt vor 3 Jahren Fehler aufwies? Nein! Ihn interessiert, welches Produkt JETZT gut funktioniert und seine Ansprüche erfüllt.


Man, hab ich gerad ein Deja vu, ist das hier nicht doch das AoC-Forum von Juli 2008? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grokid (18. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Man, hab ich gerad ein Deja vu, ist das hier nicht doch das AoC-Forum von Juli 2008?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein. AoC war ein unfertiges Spiel, welches auch nach 6 Monaten nicht fertig wurde.
WAR ist ein fertiges Spiel, welches einen gewissen Spielkreis schlicht überfordert.


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Ich sags dir gern auch 10x - beide Spiele liegen aber HEUTE im Laden nebeneinander im Regal. Interessiert den potentiellen Käufer deiner Meinung nach wirklich, ob das eine Produkt vor 3 Jahren Fehler aufwies? Nein! Ihn interessiert, welches Produkt JETZT gut funktioniert und seine Ansprüche erfüllt.
> 
> 
> Man, hab ich gerad ein Deja vu, ist das hier nicht doch das AoC-Forum von Juli 2008?
> ...


Ein intelligenter User/Käufer weiß aber zu differenzieren!


----------



## colorfulstan (18. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Man muss War mit WOW von vor 3 1/2 Jahren vergleichen anders geht es nicht. Ich denke das WAR ein VIEL VIEL besseren Start hinlegen wird.



Darüber hab ich mir auch bereits Gedanken gemacht, und das lässt sich irgendwie nicht ganz so einfach sagen.

Was den Serverstart betrifft habe ich null ahnung, ich hab mit WoW angefangen als es schon einige Monate released war, allerdings gab es an dem Wartungs- und Patchtagen schon öfter mal ziemliche Probleme bezüglich Downtime, man wird sehen was GOA da so treibt...

Das Spiel an sich kann man von technischen Aspekten her sicher mit dem original Release von WoW vergleichen, sprich Mob/NPC scripts, Grafik, Serverstabilität, den Inhalt sollte man aber eher mit BC vergleichen, weil Mythic den Start des Spiels extra verschoben hat um mit Blizzard mit zu halten was Spielfunktionen angeht.

Sofern man es denn überhaupt mit irgendetwas vergleichen muss, statt es als eigenständige Entwicklung zu betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Interessiert den potentiellen Käufer deiner Meinung nach wirklich, ob das eine Produkt vor 3 Jahren Fehler aufwies? Nein! Ihn interessiert, welches Produkt JETZT gut funktioniert und seine Ansprüche erfüllt.


Bis Level 20 keine Fehler gehabt, weiß garnet, was ihr habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt mit Level 20 den ersten Fehler, der wohl recht zügig behoben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht funktionierender Groupheal...


----------



## typ123 (18. September 2008)

Grokid schrieb:


> Nein. AoC war ein unfertiges Spiel, welches auch nach 6 Monaten nicht fertig wurde.
> WAR ist ein fertiges Spiel, welches einen gewissen Spielkreis schlicht überfordert.



achso deswegen haben sie 4 hauptstädte und 4 klassen rausgenommen vor dem release ... weil sie fertig waren bestimmt


----------



## Omidas (18. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHA.... HRMPF HRMPF.... HAHAHAHAHAHA... puuuuh...*lufthol ... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> Hier zu diskutieren ist doch sinnlos. Der Großteil der poster versteht doch nichtmal die Wörter die er benutzt.
> ...



1. Wenn du zitieren willst, mach es richtig und nimm nicht nur die Sachen die dir passen. Hab nämlich direkt danach auf deine Begriffserklärung zu statisch gebracht, nämlich das sich die Charaktere sehr wohl bewegen und nicht nur am Fleck stehen um ihre Cast durch zu bringen. Movement ist sogar wichtiger als in WoW. Wenn die Tanks nicht schnell genug reagieren, wenn hinten ein paar Nahkämpfer auf den Heiler hacken ist es schnell verloren.

2. Statisch kann man auch in Bezug auf den Charakter selbst sehen. Wie ich es gamcht habe. Statisch ist für mich in dem Fall WoW Magier steht rum und bewegt seine Hände. Der untote wackelt dazu noch unmotiviert mit dem Oberkörper. InWar ist die Bewegung viel eher dynamisch. Der Magus macht eine Drehung auf seine Scheibe, Der Erzmagier dreht seinen Stab übern Kopf.

3. Nur PR Parolen benutzt. Schön wenn die Spieler mit den Entwicklern übereinstimmen und den Content und das RvR als gut ansehen.
Das muss erst Wotlk beweisen, das der großteil der Leute nur Instanzen im neuen Look mit ein paar kleinen Neuerungen als genug ansehen um das Spiel weiter zu machen. Im Moment hat man aus dem Munde der Wotlk-Verteidiger nur die PR-Parolen von Blizzard gehört.


----------



## Mikehoof (18. September 2008)

@abszu

Richtig und im AoC Forum haste ja auch fleissig geschrieben :-) Du freust dich doch so aufs WoW Addon also freu dich weiter und spiele doch irgendein Bugfreies Spiel bis dahin.


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

typ123 schrieb:


> achso deswegen haben sie 4 hauptstädte und 4 klassen rausgenommen vor dem release ... weil sie fertig waren bestimmt


Wer keine Ahnung hat, hält sich bitte raus!


----------



## hansi79 (18. September 2008)

Grokid schrieb:


> Nein. AoC war ein unfertiges Spiel, welches auch nach 6 Monaten nicht fertig wurde.
> WAR ist ein fertiges Spiel, welches einen gewissen Spielkreis schlicht überfordert.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Grokid (18. September 2008)

typ123 schrieb:


> achso deswegen haben sie 4 hauptstädte und 4 klassen rausgenommen vor dem release ... weil sie fertig waren bestimmt



Die wurden schon vor 2 Jahren rausgenommen. Es hapert an der Informationsweitergabe, wie man nachlesen konnte. Wenn du dir das jetzt ansiehst, wirst du merken, dass für die anderen Städte kein Platz ist.
Die Klassen kommen noch.

Aber wo ist das Housing von WoW....


----------



## typ123 (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wer keine Ahnung hat, hält sich bitte raus!



sind sie im spiel oder sind sies nicht ?

werden sie nachgepatcht oder werden sies nicht ?


Nein 

und 

ja...

für mich is das nich ganz fertig


----------



## colorfulstan (18. September 2008)

Grokid schrieb:


> Aber wo ist das Housing von WoW....



lol...good point, wurd das nicht sogar noch vor BC angekündigt?


----------



## Kranak90 (18. September 2008)

Grokid schrieb:


> Die wurden schon vor 2 Jahren rausgenommen.



Eigentlich wurden die erst vor ein paar Monaten raus genommen, aber egal^^
Stört mich aber gar nicht, da ich das Spiel super finde!


----------



## Pente (18. September 2008)

typ123 schrieb:


> achso deswegen haben sie 4 hauptstädte und 4 klassen rausgenommen vor dem release ... weil sie fertig waren bestimmt




Gegenfrage: dich stört, dass etwas fehlt das du noch  nie gesehn hast? Komische Einstellung. Dann stört dich z.B. auch, dass bei WoW Release Onyxias Lair, Molten Core, Black Wing Lair, Ahn'Qiraj, Naxxramas usw noch nicht vorhanden war. Dann stört dich sicher auch, dass das als "erscheint bald nach Release" Feature von WoW (Housing) bis zum heutigen Tage noch nicht im Spiel ist und auch nicht mit Wrath of the Lich King kommen wird. Sicher stört dich dann ebenfalls, dass das angekündigte Battleground "Azshara-Becken" nie ins Spiel implementiert wurde. 

Es gibt hunderte solcher Beispiele von Dingen die Blizzard im Bezug auf WoW versprochen / angekündigt hatte die bis heute nicht realisiert wurden. DAS ist nun wirklich absolut kein Argument. WoW hatte bei Release für Level 60 absolut keinen Content außer 5 Mann Instanzen. Alles was man heute in WoW als Endgame Content kennt und bezeichnet kam erst Monate nach Release.

Wieso sollte man Dinge vermissen die man eh noch  nie gesehen hat ... also wen interessieren 4 Klassen die nicht im Spiel sind? Vielleicht kommen sie noch, vielleicht aber auch nicht ... am Spiel selbst ändert das nur wenig. Selbiges gilt für die Städte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerhexer (18. September 2008)

Stimme dem Kommentar der zweiten Person zu, denn wenn man schon kein Deutsch kann sollte man nunmal alles groß oder klein schreiben als kleiner Tipp mich hat Warhammer-Online übrigns überzeugt, denn wow ist ein Comicspiel habe es selbst gespielt und finde es nach und nach erlichgesagt scheisse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wer keine Ahnung hat, hält sich bitte raus!



Dann beweis uns doch mal bitte endlich, dass Du Ahnung hast? Sagst hier immer nur wir sollen uns raushalten und wir wissen nicht viel. Kann mich noch an ein richtig geiles Zitat aus den 4 player foren aus DAOC erinnern, schon lange her

*"Aus diesem Beitrag lese ich, dass hier wer wenig Ahnung hat" *



Was hab ich gelacht damals!


----------



## Grokid (18. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurden die erst vor ein paar Monaten raus genommen, aber egal^^
> Stört mich aber gar nicht, da ich das Spiel super finde!



Ich finde das Interview nicht, aber such mal bei buffed. Mythic schrieb unlängst, dass dies ein Kommu-Fehler war. Die Dinger wurden schon vor ~2 Jahren entfernt, nur man leitete die Info nicht weiter.




> lol...good point, wurd das nicht sogar noch vor BC angekündigt?



Sogar schon vor dem WoW-Release.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (18. September 2008)

typ123 schrieb:


> achso deswegen haben sie 4 hauptstädte und 4 klassen rausgenommen vor dem release ... weil sie fertig waren bestimmt



Hätte WARHAMMER nicht so bunt mit der Werbetrommel gerührt würde niemand wissen das es diese Hauptstädte jemals hätte geben sollen.

Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist:

100% spielbar
98% bugfrei

Der Content der im Spiel ist ist fertig. AoC war zu Release nur Flickwerk und ganze Spielbereiche die essentiell fürs Gameplay sind fehlen nach wie vor. 

WAR hat etwas mehr versprochen als dann tatsächlich drin war. Aber Moment.... Wo sind in WoW nochmal das Housing das sie uns seit Release versprochen haben? Wo sind nochmal die Heldenklassen die ursprünglich mit BC hätten kommen sollen? Jetzt gibt es EINE Heldenklasse. Haben ja nur ein paar Jahre dafür gebraucht.

Ich sag mal kokett WAR ist genauso unfertig oder fertig wie WoW. Sie haben einen Teil des Contents gestrichen - ich rieche hier ein Addon... Aber: Wayne?

Es ist vollkommen normal das während der Entstehung eines Spiels Teile des Konzepts über Bord geworfen werden müssen weil sie nicht funktionieren.


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> @abszu
> 
> Richtig und im AoC Forum haste ja auch fleissig geschrieben :-) Du freust dich doch so aufs WoW Addon also freu dich weiter und spiele doch irgendein Bugfreies Spiel bis dahin.



Korrekt. Ich fühl mich irgendwie motiviert, wenn irgendwelche Leute meinen, auf Teufel komm raus Spiel A dissen zu müssen, nur weil Spiel B gerade angesagt ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghaash (18. September 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du zitieren willst, mach es richtig und nimm nicht nur die Sachen die dir passen. Hab nämlich direkt danach auf deine Begriffserklärung zu statisch gebracht, nämlich das sich die Charaktere sehr wohl bewegen und nicht nur am Fleck stehen um ihre Cast durch zu bringen. Movement ist sogar wichtiger als in WoW. Wenn die Tanks nicht schnell genug reagieren, wenn hinten ein paar Nahkämpfer auf den Heiler hacken ist es schnell verloren.
> 
> 2. Statisch kann man auch in Bezug auf den Charakter selbst sehen. Wie ich es gamcht habe. Statisch ist für mich in dem Fall WoW Magier steht rum und bewegt seine Hände. Der untote wackelt dazu noch unmotiviert mit dem Oberkörper. InWar ist die Bewegung viel eher dynamisch. Der Magus macht eine Drehung auf seine Scheibe, Der Erzmagier dreht seinen Stab übern Kopf.
> 
> ...





			
				Ghaash schrieb:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA.... HRMPF HRMPF.... HAHAHAHAHAHA... puuuuh...*lufthol ... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> Hier zu diskutieren ist doch sinnlos. Der Großteil der poster versteht doch nichtmal die Wörter die er benutzt.
> ...



Das kann ich gerade so nochmal stehen lassen.
Du hast noch immer nicht gecheckt, dass es mir scheiss egal ist ob die Spielfiguren mit den Armen fuchteln und sich beim Casten um sich selbst drehen. Aktion und Reaktion der Fähigkeiten (aka pvp-mechanik oder design) sind langsam und undynamisch. Egal was der Caster der spells auf mich feuert macht, es beeinflusst nicht die Wahl meiner offensiv-skills.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (18. September 2008)

@topic

Du hast zwar in vielen Punkten recht, hast diese jedoch relativ unreflektiert betrachtet. Wenn dein PC dich beim Aufbau der Gafik im Stich lässt, kannst du das nicht dem Spiel vorwerfen. Die meißten Schwächen, welche du erwähnst sind bugs. Solche Bugs sind zu biginn neuer MMORPG's leider an der tagesordnung. Diese werden mit der zeit erst behoben. Leider muss ich dir aber wirklich sagen, dass WOW vielleicht tatsächlich das geeignetere Spiel für dich darstellt. Dieses Spiel ist nämlich mittlerweile relativ Bug frei und die Systemanforderungen sind erheblich niedriger. Außerdem ist der PvE Content viel höher. Falls du es nicht kennst, solltest du mal dort reinschnuppern. (Das ist kein flame, sondern auch nur meine Meinung)

MFG
Zorn Gottes


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Es gibt hunderte solcher Beispiele von Dingen die Blizzard im Bezug auf WoW versprochen / angekündigt hatte die bis heute nicht realisiert wurden. DAS ist nun wirklich absolut kein Argument. WoW hatte bei Release für Level 60 absolut keinen Content außer 5 Mann Instanzen. Alles was man heute in WoW als Endgame Content kennt und bezeichnet kam erst Monate nach Release.



Lüge. Alte Patchnotes lesen hilft. Zum Beispiel: http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?seite=pp&pid=133    Komisch, für Onyxia und Molten Core waren schon mehr als 5 Mann nötig, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Ich wünsche mir Ultima Online Zeiten zurück - Warum? Sag ich euch:

1.) Gut 90% von Euch wussten da noch nicht einmal was das böse Internet überhaupt ist

2.) Die restlichen 7% von Euch würden nach 10 Minuten fluchend das Keyboard in die Ecke werfen, oder den Monitor eintreten, weil man nicht alles vorgekaut bekam

und 3.) mit den restlichen 3% könnte ich mich vergnügen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirath (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir Ultima Online Zeiten zurück - Warum? Sag ich euch:
> 
> 1.) Gut 90% von Euch wussten da noch nicht einmal was das böse Internet überhaupt ist
> 
> ...



lüge. schmuddelfilmsche gabs schon damals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softi (18. September 2008)

*@ War vs WoW (vor 3,5 Jahre)*
Spiele müssen sich mit dem Markt messen. Und in der IT / Softwareentwicklung ist das recht schnelllebig. Das ist genau so als wenn Crysis das aktuellste 3D Spiel ist und Du Dein neues Spiel mit Quake 2 vergleichst und anführst das Q2 auch keine Physik Engine hatte.

*@ WAR vs AOC vs WOW*
Ich hab auch mal kurz AoC gespielt. Fands ganz lustig, bis lvl 24, dann gings rapide Bergab, weil man merkte, das da noch einiges an Entwicklung gefehlt hat. Zumde konnte (zumindest für mich) der Motivationsbogen einfach nciht oben gehalten werden.

Bei WAR ist es schonmal ähnlich...die ersten Level gehen gut von der Hand und langweilig wirds aufgrund des immer präsenten RvR Szenarien auch nicht. Aber es fragt sich ob das reicht um auf Dauer gut genug zu sein und ausreichend Abwechslung bietet. Ich bezweifel nicht dass das kein Spass macht, es geht da eher um die Langfristigkeit und ich glaube das kann nach ein paar Tagen Release noch keiner beurteilen, da noch keiner die Erfahrung hat.

Schlussendlich ist es ne subjektive Sache. Das ist wie Rotwein trinken. Egal wie billig der ROtwein ist, hauptsache er schmeckt. Also wer WOW spielen will, super, wer WAR spielt auch gut, und wer Pokemon 56 spielen will hat sicher auch Gründe dafür.


----------



## DocFloppy (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ein intelligenter User/Käufer weiß aber zu differenzieren!



Ach quark.

Gibt doch zig hunderte und tausende Spieler die nicht wie wir hier in irgendwelchen Foren abhängen und sich schon ewig vorher über DAS Spiel informieren was sie dann interessiert.

Der Vorposter hatte durchaus Recht. Wenn ich als jemand mit I-Net+PC-Interesse an OnlineSpielen in den Laden gehe und da mehrere derartige Spiele sehe, dann interessiert es mich doch nicht die Bohne wann welches Spiel erschienen ist. Und ich kann manche Argumentation gut verstehen, wenn gesagt wird, dass die Leute schlicht erwarten, dass das Spiel was sie im Laden kaufen "fertig" und "spielbar" ist.

Auch wenn wir es wohl besser wissen... aber ein Teil der User ist eben nicht derartig versiert und nimmt eben nicht an Foren teil, informiert sich auf zig Seiten. Manche kaufen es sich um es einfach nur zu spielen und sind dann enttäuscht. 

Mein Wunsch: Spiel kaufen/ installieren/ SPIELEN! .... aber das is natürlich sogar bei offline Games inzwischen oftmals unmöglich.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Softi schrieb:


> *@ War vs WoW (vor 3,5 Jahre)*
> 
> Bei WAR ist es schonmal ähnlich...die ersten Elvel gehen gut von der Hand und langweilig wirds aufgrund des immer präsenten RvR Szenarien auch nicht. Aber es fragt sich ob das reicht um auf Dauer gut genug zu sein und ausrichten Abwechslung bietet. Ich bezwefel nicht das das kein Spass macht, es geht da eher um die Langfristigkeit und ich glaube das kann nach ein paar Tage Release och keiner Beurteilen, das noch keiner die Erfahrung hat.



So bis auf die Rechtschreibfehler ist das eigentlich ganz plausibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschi77 (18. September 2008)

Ich find es immer wieder lustig, daß es heißt WAR muss sich mit WOW messen.
Ok, mit der Anzahl an Spielern in WOW vielleicht, aber doch nicht mit dem Game an sich. 
Von dem Spielprinzip her würde ich eher sagen, es sollte sich mit LineageI+II messen; sehr viel PvP und soviel ich weiß zweit erfolgreichste MMO`s der Welt, wenn auch hauptsächlich in Asien (glaube zusammen über 2 Mio. Spieler).

Klar WOW ist der Platzhirsch, ob nun zurecht oder nicht sei dahingestellt. Hab den Classic-Teil vorletztes Jahr zwar nur bis lvl 15 gespielt, war aber meiner Meinung garnichtmal schlecht (nur so nebenbei).

Ich bin auf jedem Fall der Meinung, daß bestimmt viele WOWler nicht glücklich mit WAR werden, was sie dort auch immer zu finden suchen (oder nur weil es momentan gehyped wird?). In sämtlichen Foren wird geschrieben, wie sch..... WOW ist/geworden ist, aber was den PVE-Teil in WAR angeht werden sie nicht viel neues vorfinden, wieso auch. 
Die Ausrichtung in WAR egal ob MMO oder Tabletop, ist Player v. Player, nicht v. NPC!
Sobald das neue Addon von WOW rauskommt werden viele zurück wechseln.
Von demher bin ich auch der Meinung wie einige andere hier, daß es wie zu Anfang bei AoC sein wird. Sehr volle Server, aber mit der Zeit wird sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.
Muss es deswegen gleich ein Flop werden?

So, nun genug über WOW gelabert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Eindrücke aus der Beta sind im Großen und Ganzen recht positiv.
Grafik finde ich nicht schlecht, muß ja auch in großen Schlachten standhalten. Klar gibts bessere, aber nicht Online bei Massenschlachten.
UI kann man super anpassen.
Macros, juhu es gibt Macros. (schwelg in Erinnerungen an SWG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
PQ's find ich spitze gemacht. (ja ich weiß, sowas gibts auch in anderen MMO's)
Klar die Animationen sehn teilweise recht abgehakt aus, aber die WAR-Atmosphäre kommt trotzdem super rüber, finde ich.
Ebenfalls klar, es gibt Bugs, hab aber bis jetzt noch keine gefunden, mit denen es unspielbar ist.
Server-Queues find ich auch nicht so toll, aber man kann sich ja arrangieren.
Daß das Ordnungs-/Zerstörungsverhältnis nicht/noch nicht ausgeglichen ist stimmt auch, kann man sich aber auch arrangieren.

Die Liste könnte ich noch lange weiterführen aber ich hör jetzt auf. 
Wenn man an einem Spiel etwas ausetzen will, findet man auch immer was.
WAR ist für mich auf jedem Fall seit langem mal wieder ein MMO, daß mich sehr begeistert hat, obwohl ich eingentlich nicht so sehr der PvPler bin.
Ich habe schon viele MMO's gespielt (nicht nur bis lvl 15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die auch sehr viel komplexer sind/waren als der Platzhirsch oder WAR. Da ich nicht mehr soviel Zeit habe, finde ich die schnelle Action in WAR sehr gut. Jetzt rentiert sich auch mal ein MMO, wenn man mal nur ne Stunde Zeit hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube es ist immer Ansichtssache, was man von einem Spiel auf jedem Fall erwartet oder worauf man viel wert legt.
Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich unterschiedlich.


Wer Fehler findet kann sie behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (18. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Korrekt. Ich fühl mich irgendwie motiviert, wenn irgendwelche Leute meinen, auf Teufel komm raus Spiel A dissen zu müssen, nur weil Spiel B gerade angesagt ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok aber du machst halt das gleiche mit Spiel B und C  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe jetzt nicht alle deine Beiträge gelesen aber wenn du WAR nicht spielen willst verstehe ich nicht warum du dich dazu verleiten läßt hier zu schreiben?

Ich gehe z.b. nicht ins WoW Forum und trolle da rum nur weil ich es nicht mehr spiele.

Etwas mehr Gelassenheit täte der Buffed Gemeinde glaube ich gut.


----------



## DocFloppy (18. September 2008)

Softi schrieb:


> *@ War vs WoW (vor 3,5 Jahre)*
> und wer Pokemon 56 spielen will hat sicher auch Gründe dafür.



nix gegen Pokemon, das ein sehr feines Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Vor irgendwas müssen die WoW Spieler doch Angst haben, wenn sie permanent hier rumdiskutieren, anstatt das WAR-Forum liegen zu lassen und ihr schönens WoW zu spielen.

Wo ist das Problem? Wer es nicht mag, meidet es....fertig aus.


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas schon lese...lachhaft
> 
> grafik? nicht zeitgemäß und auf keinsten stimmiger als WoW...wenn ich durch WAR landschaften streife spüre ich lang nicht so viel atmosphäre  wie in WoW
> 
> ...




Na na na wer is hier der Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Ich selbst spiele WoW und ja das Spiel ist genial aber davon abgesehen breitet sich nach der Zeit eine gähnende Langeweile aus. Was kann man ab der Stufe 70 wirklich machen ausser Instanzen und Dailies eventuell noch Raids (PvP schließe ich aus, da das ja mittlerweile eigentlich vor allem in AV ein vorbeigerenne ist, wer am schnellsten die Basen eingenommen hat, gewinnt). Instanzen wurden 10.0000 mal besucht, Dailies werden nach der Zeit einfach nur noch monoton. Selbst Blizzard scheint die Konkurrenz in WAR zu sehen. Ich sage nur "Werbe einen Freund und bekomme ein tolles Zebra Mount" - wenn das nich ne Schneeball-Methode ist dann weiß ich auch nicht. WotLK wird jetzt früher auf den Markt geworfen, obwohl der Todesritter atm noch völlig overpowerd ist. Die Konsequenzen werden auch wieder Patches am laufenden Band sein. Mir kommt die Blizzard Fangemeinde wie eine Art Sekte vor, alles schlecht zu machen, was andere Hersteller auf den Markt bringen. Hätte Blizzard das mit den 7 Tagen kostenlos spielen wegen dem missglückten Beta-Launch gebracht hätten, sie alle geschrien wie geil Blizzard doch ist. Alles was Blizzard macht ist top-alles andere flopp. Als wären sie besessen. Die alte WoW Community ist längst verschwunden, nur wenige sind übrig. Selbst die alte Besetzung bei Blizzard ist verschwunden und andauernde Story Dreher gehen mir persönlich auf den Keks. Im Prinzip ist es egal welche Fraktion ich spiele, denn beide Seiten haben die selben Klassen. Früher gab es wenigstens nur auf Horde Seiten Schamanen und auf Allianz Seiten Paladine. Der gänzliche Reiz für eine Fraktion existiert nicht mehr. Schade. Aber selbst Ich als WAR Fan verstehe was WoWler an dem Spiel toll finden - somit respektiere ich das und bringe nur konstruktive Kritik anstatt bäääh WOW ist scheeeeeißeeee oder WAR ist scheeeißee, alles scheeiißee...sowas mag ich gar nicht. So bleibt bei eurem Spiel und lasst die anderen Spieler ihre Spiele zocken und gut ist, anstatt überall rumzuflamen, wobei das ja mittlerweile schon Standard ist - ich verweise nur auf den Handelschannel. 

WAR wird erfolgreich werden ob es einigen passt oder nicht. Abgesehen davon ist niemand gezwungen dieses Spiel zu zocken und einige schreiben auch hier rein ohne das sie das Spiel jemals angerührt haben. Klar, nicht jedes Spiel ist für jedermann, ist ja auch verständlich. Mir persönlich bereitet das Spiel viel Freude und selbst die erwähnten nervigen Questtexte von den Grünhäuten finde ich genial. Damit wird Atmosphäre geschaffen und haucht den NPCs Leben ein. Ich persönlich fände es auch komisch wenn Grünhäute perfektes Hochdeutsch "sprechen" würden - denkt darüber mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man findet sich sehr schnell in das Spiel ein, hat als Stufe 2 Charakter die Chance im Szenario einen Stufe 8 Charakter auseinander zu nehmen. Items machen keine Chars, sondern wirklich die Fähigkeiten der Klasse entscheiden den Kampf. Durch den Wälzer des Wissens wird man selbst als nicht Warhammer Kenner in das Universum eingebracht und versteht die einzelnen Handlungen der verschiedenen Fraktionen. Auch die Titel die man freischalten kann sind sehr motivierend. Es gibt momentan immer etwas zu tun. Sei es nun an den Einfluss für das jeweilige Kapitel zu arbeiten, Quests zu erledigen oder RvR etc. 
Bei den Public Quests muss man zusammen arbeiten, denn ein einzelnder würde nie den Held schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so trifft man sich und versucht den Boss gemeinsam zu legen, und die Freude ist umso größer wenn man eine schwierige PQ gemeinsam bestanden hat. So kommt es oft vor dass sich diese Grp dann zusammen schließt und versucht Burgen oder Basen einzunehmen. Auch das mit dem Chatten kommt noch. Viele wissen noch nicht wie man in das Szenario reinschreibt oder sind einfach vielleicht noch schüchtern. 

Zum Thema Grafik kann ich nur sagen, dass sie sehr stimmig ist. Von WoWlern will ich jetzt mal gar nichts über schlechte Grafik oder sonstiges hören. Allein Ellyrion ist sehr gelungen und sieht sehr schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch Löwen oder Wölfe geben einiges her und sehen wirklich super aus - wie Tiere aussehen sollen. Schließlich rennen sie ja auch nicht mit offenen Mäulern rum und müssen Angst haben dass ihr kompletter Mund austrocknet ^^. Ab und zu passiert es noch dass ein Mob an mir vorbeirennt ohne dass ich ihn sehe, aber darüber blicke ich gelassen hinweg - meiner Meinung nach nicht schlimm. Man ärgert sich vielleicht kurz aber der Ärger verfliegt indem man einfach weiter macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zwar frage ich mich was noch kommt wenn man die Höchststufe erreicht hat, davon lasse ich mich allerdings noch überraschen.

Mir gefällt das Spiel und ich werde es aufjedenfall weiterzocken, man bemerkt wirklich wie viel Liebe in das Spiel gesteckt wurde und es macht Spass daran teilzunehmen. Und das sollte das Wichtigste sein - der Spaß oder das Eintauchen in eine andere Welt - dafür werden Spiele gemacht und diese sollte man sich nicht kaputt machen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der WoW Spieleranzahl sollte man noch die Chinafarmer, Multiboxer und die Menschen die mehrere Spiele abziehen, somit kommt man vielleicht noch auf 7 Mio Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorghal (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> 7
> Pve ist langweilig und nach gewisser Zeit ansträngend denn die Sprache im Gebiet der Grünhäute wie auch die Texte machen bekloppt.
> Stumpn´z sin zumm Moshn da. <<<



Sowas nennt man Atmosphäre. Die Orks reden in der Warhammer-Welt nuneinmal so. ich finde es toll, das man sich so nah wie möglich an den Content gehalten hat.


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ok aber du machst halt das gleiche mit Spiel B und C
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte, schau doch mal genauer, wann ich wo antworte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber letztendlich ist das hier ein offenes Forum, und wenn ich auf der Buffed-Startseite ein "War oder WotLK" oder ähnliches sehe, guck ich da auch rein, egal in welchem Unterforum dieser Thread ist, und geb meinen Senf dazu, wenn mir danach ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Hätte Blizzard das mit den 7 Tagen kostenlos spielen wegen dem missglückten Beta-Launch gebracht hätten, sie alle geschrien wie geil Blizzard doch ist. Alles was Blizzard macht ist top-alles andere flopp. Als wären sie besessen.



Das is ja kein Argument. Kaufen musst Du dir WAR ja nun trotzdem wenn du als Open Beta Spieler kaum Gelegenheit hattest zu testen, oder hab ich da was mißverstanden?


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Das is ja kein Argument. Kaufen musst Du dir WAR ja nun trotzdem wenn du als Open Beta Spieler kaum Gelegenheit hattest zu testen, oder hab ich da was mißverstanden?



Naja ich als Open-Beta Spieler hatte die Gelegenheit das Spiel ausgiebig zu testen um zu sagen dass mir das Spiel gefällt. Dass man ein Spiel kauft um es zu spielen ist ja eigentlich logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur die Online-Gebühren für diese 7 Tage fallen weg. Bei mir ging nur der erste Open-Beta Tag nicht, aber für mich kein Manko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schließlich ist es eine Beta. Und das war kein Argument sondern ein Vergleich :3


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Das is ja kein Argument. Kaufen musst Du dir WAR ja nun trotzdem wenn du als Open Beta Spieler kaum Gelegenheit hattest zu testen, oder hab ich da was mißverstanden?


Ja sein komplettes Posting!


----------



## Ghaash (18. September 2008)

> Items machen keine Chars, sondern wirklich die Fähigkeiten der Klasse entscheiden den Kampf.



da jeder auf 70 die gleichen skills, das gleiche level und die gleiche ausrüstungsqualität hat, bedeutet das nichts anderes, als das manche klasse einfach immer gegen andere gewinnen und gegen die counterclasses verlieren.

wenn 2 zauberinnen sich gegenüber stehen, wer gewinnt dann wenn equip keinen unterschied macht, beide die gleichen spells haben und es keine möglichkeit gibt den anderen in der wirksamkeit seiner spells zu hindern oder sie für sich zu nutzen (spellsteal, spellreflect, iceblock, sheep, counterspell etc).

na? na?

der mit dem besseren equip.. weil er mehr HP hat, mehr dmg macht und höhere resistenzen hat.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Trotzdem stimmt es in dem Kontext nicht, wenn du das Produkt kaufen musst um 7 Tage länger frei spielen zu können. Egal ob das nun WAR, WOW oder was weiss ich für ne Abkürzung mit 3 Buchstaben ist.


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Trotzdem stimmt es in dem Kontext nicht, wenn du das Produkt kaufen musst um 7 Tage länger frei spielen zu können. Egal ob das nun WAR, WOW oder was weiss ich für ne Abkürzung mit 3 Buchstaben ist.


Oh man! Diese 7 Tage sind ein GESCHENK an die Käufer die in der Beta waren. Wenn du WAR nicht kaufen willst...brauchs dich auch ned jucken das die Leute 7 Tage geschenkt bekommen!


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Oh man! Diese 7 Tage sind ein GESCHENK an die Käufer die in der Beta waren. Wenn du WAR nicht kaufen willst...brauchs dich auch ned jucken das die Leute 7 Tage geschenkt bekommen!



Ich hab WAR gekauft, aber damit zu werben is halt fadenscheinig. Drehe und wende es wie du willst.


----------



## Sniefy (18. September 2008)

lol werben^^
immerhin klappt meiner meinung nach der support "relativ" gut... wow wirbt genau so in ARD ZDF usw... wenn das thema sucht etc kommt!


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Ich hab WAR gekauft, aber damit zu werben is halt fadenscheinig. Drehe und wende es wie du willst.


Du bist ja echt ein hohles Stück Brot, man! Die haben doch zu keinem Zeitpunkt damit geworben, sondern das ganze als Entschuldigung für die Betatester deklariert. Du postest hier nur Dreck!


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Ich hab WAR gekauft, aber damit zu werben is halt fadenscheinig. Drehe und wende es wie du willst.



Ich glaube du solltest mal wirklich genauer lesen, ich habe nirgends damit geworben sondern einen BEZUG zur WoW Gemeinschaft gezogen. 
und weiter oben Zauberin gegen Zauberin ist ein Logikfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du bist ja echt ein hohles Stück Brot, man! Die haben doch zu keinem Zeitpunkt damit geworben, sondern das ganze als Entschuldigung für die Betatester deklariert. Du postest hier nur Dreck!



Danke, das is aber nett von Dir! Lass mich das doch so interpretieren wie ich möchte. Du bist ja einer, herrje.


----------



## XaKoS (18. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> da jeder auf 70 die gleichen skills, das gleiche level und die gleiche ausrüstungsqualität hat, bedeutet das nichts anderes, als das manche klasse einfach immer gegen andere gewinnen und gegen die counterclasses verlieren.
> 
> wenn 2 zauberinnen sich gegenüber stehen, wer gewinnt dann wenn equip keinen unterschied macht, beide die gleichen spells haben und es keine möglichkeit gibt den anderen in der wirksamkeit seiner spells zu hindern oder sie für sich zu nutzen (spellsteal, spellreflect, iceblock, sheep, counterspell etc).
> 
> ...



das klingt ja nach WoW, komisch, weil der Beitrag auf den du dich beziehst handelt von WAR, wo man wohl kaum bis gar keine Aussagen machen kann wie sich High-Level PvP wirklich abspielt...
Ist schon traurig wenn sich 2 gleiche Chars gegenüberstehen und der mit den meisten Spielstunden(=bessere Items) gewinnt, klingt schon arg nach zwanghaftem 24/7 Gaming um mithalten zu können...
aber hey, nicht jedem gefallen Spiele wo man auch mal taktisch rangehen muss und wo ne Art von Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip vorherrscht -.-

Papier ist imba, Schere ist perfekt ausbalanciert, sagte der Stein ...


----------



## Ridduri (18. September 2008)

Weiss nicht obs hier schonmal gesagt wurde aber lieber Autor des Threads denk mal nach nach was schreien Leute am meisten Atmosphäre und wenn ich da in Warhammer nen Ork höre der in korrektem Deutsch redet obwohl jeder weiss wie in Warhammer die Orks nunmal reden könnt ich ganz ehrlich kotzen. Versteh mich net falsch ich will net flamen aber bitte bevor du an sowas rummeckerst informier dich bitte erstmal wie die Sprachen und die Verwicklungen der einzelnen Völker in dem Universum sind, welches das Spiel zur Grundlage hat. Falls du das getan hast und die Sprache nicht vertragen kannst gibt ja nicht nur Orks ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Laggs und so:

Ich hab die Beta auch gezockt und keine Ahnung wo du Laggs hattest ich hab die ganze Zeit flüssig gespielt und die Spieler Animationen waren stets flüssig und atmosphärisch stimmig. Musste nur hier und da kleine Grafikeinbuße aktzepieren, wenn man nicht bereit ist den Balken von MAX quali auf mittel zu stellen dann sollte man sich echt echt zurückhalten. War doch von Anfang an klar das für WAR ein System gebraucht wird was einiges an Leistung bereitstellt das ist nun wirklich kein Grund das Spiel zu verteufeln. Denk nur an Diablo 3 da kannste auch net mit einem uralt PC ankommen (schätze Dual Core Pflicht um einigermaßen gute Grafik zu haben),da musste sicher auch neue Hardware kaufen und wer zu sowas bei einem neuen Spiel nicht bereit ist sollte sein Geweine das es laggt bitte zurückhalten ist nämlich Schrott fertig aus. Will jetzt nicht Flamen sondern vergleiche nur meine Erfahrungen mit deinen und wie du meine Meinung sagen. Auch was du meintest von hwegen minimieren und dann rechteckige Bäume konnte ich bei mir nicht bemerken hab das dauernd gemacht beim icq chatten und gleichzeitig zocken. Meine These hierbei es liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an deinem Speicher, Grafikkarte und so weiter. Denn ein Spiel ist nicht verantwortlich das dein Prozessor beim berechnen der Daten so ewig braucht das liegt so weh es tut an deinem System sry aber so ist die bittere Wahrheit. Soweit erstmal meine Meinung und ein Flop wird das Game sicherlich nicht denn sind wir mal ehrlich die wieder neu verpackte Standard Grütze die WotLK oder den Schrott den andere MMO´s mit sich bringen topt WAR in meinen Augen zu hundert prozent, vielleicht liegt das auch daran das ich schon immer vom Warhammer Universum und den kleinen Konflikten der einzelnen Völker und ihrer verschiedenen Kulturen fasziniert war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Sicher aktzepier ich auch deine Meinung zu WAR wollte dir nurmal sagen wie die Beta bei mir lief und was meine Eindrücke vom Game sind. Sicher ist es nicht perfekt aber es ist ja erst seid heute im Handel und welches Spiel ist schon von Anfang an perfekt, da wird sich keines finden lassen. Kein spiel ist perfekt und ein perfektes Spiel wird es nie geben da es nunmal Daten sind und wenn ein Protokoll oder Skript  falsch ausgeführt wird kann es auch in dem perfektesten Spiel zu Problemen oder Bugs kommen, doch dazu sind die Entwickler da um sowas zu beheben. Meiner Meinung nach bringt WAR endlich mal eine lohnenswerte Abwechslung zu AoC oder WoW oder den anderen MMO´s die so auf dem Markt sind hab die meisten selbst gespielt. Und wenn es dir nicht gefiel oder anderen nicht, dann könnt ihr das ruhig sagen bin sicher deswegen nicht stinkig oder so ist ja eure Meinung aber behaupten nicht wie jemand auf der ersten Seite das es ein Flop wird, weil es demjenigen nicht gefiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ,bei sowas kommt einem doch echt alles hoch. Also dann zerlegt meinen Beitrag und spart bloß nicht mit Kritik ich kanns vertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (18. September 2008)

Um Mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen:

Ich bin persönlich seit dem ersten Patch sehr zufrieden mit dem Gesamtpaket.

Nicht alles ist 100% funktional und die Schrift etwas kümmerlich, aber heute ging es los.

Ich habe 2 Jahre WoW gespielt und in dieser Zeit hat das Spiel Quantensprünge bezgl. Funktionalität gemacht. Viele Kleinigkeiten, die man nicht mehr missen will. Ich unterstell einfach mal, so wird es bei WAR auch laufen.

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich wechseln werden. Das liegt aber mehr an den Freundschaften die man bei Wow inzwischen hegt und an der Freundin die überzeugte WoWlerin ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich finde die Grafik für ein Online Rollenspiel fantastisch und das Kampfsystem nett. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen UND kann auch sonst niemand sagen.

Finde es lächerlich, wenn die Leute schon Karrieren generft haben möchten oder sich über Kleinigkeiten aufregen. Wer mit den Kinderkrankheiten nicht leben kann, sollte eben 1 Jahr warten und dann einsteigen.


----------



## Kirath (18. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du bist ja echt ein hohles Stück Brot, man! Die haben doch zu keinem Zeitpunkt damit geworben, sondern das ganze als Entschuldigung für die Betatester deklariert. Du postest hier nur Dreck!




geschenk? lol. firmen habe nichs zu verschenken, die sind auch nicht deine buddies. das ist ganz klar schadensbegrenzung. genauso macht es blizzard auch, wenn mal was versaubeutelt wird.

der beta start war ein riesen fuckup, denkt aber keiner mehr dran, weil man ja 7 tage geschenkt bekomme hat, wenn man das spiel kauft. denk mal nach ey.

schenken wäre es, wenn du das spiel kostenlos runterladen kannst und dann 7 tage frei spielst!!!

schenken=etwas ohne gegenleistung bekommen. gabs in deinem leben sicher noch nicht oft, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hartek (18. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist geil und macht jede Menge Spass. Wer es nicht spielen will - bitte, zwingt einen ja keiner dazu.


----------



## Hexacoatl (18. September 2008)

WAR muss sich erst noch Entwickeln und an den Vorstellungen der Spielerschaft wachsen. Dennoch ist es in einem halben Jahr wohl mal einen Blick wert, wenn die ganzen IchmussdasSpieljetzthabenLeute es gründlcih getestet und abgebürstet haben wird es sich entweder als Diamand oder Katzengold zu erkennen geben. Bis dahin wird sich auch wahrscheinlich gezeigt haben wie penetrant EA gegenüber Mythic sein wird und ob ich es verantworten kann die Firmenpolitik von EA mit WAR indirekt zu unterstützen. Denn um ehrlich zu sein mag ich keine Firmen deren Hauptaugenmerk nicht auf der Kundschaft sondern auf den Stockholdern liegt.


----------



## Thundery (18. September 2008)

Wenn man sich die Kommentare hier so durchliest, kann das Spiel noch so geil sein, aber die Community größtenteils totaler Flop.
Ich bleib erstmal bei WoW und schau mir Lich king an, wenn das nichts wird selbst dann wäre WAR keine alternative, dann eher doch AoC weil dort sind die Bewegungen wenigstens flüssig, bzw. ist die Grafik mal was neues.


----------



## Incredulus (18. September 2008)

Thundery schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Kommentare hier so durchliest, kann das Spiel noch so geil sein, aber die Community größtenteils totaler Flop.
> Ich bleib erstmal bei WoW und schau mir Lich king an, wenn das nichts wird selbst dann wäre WAR keine alternative, dann eher doch AoC weil dort sind die Bewegungen wenigstens flüssig, bzw. ist die Grafik mal was neues.



na hauptsache das erste mal hier reinschaun und mit deinem ersten post gleich son dreck schreiben, die community ist super, schau dir mal die masse an treats an und wieschnell das alles beantwortet wird.
Die paar idioten und flamer gibts in wow genauso wie hier wenn nicht sogar mehr, wow hat ja schon fast alle für sich beansprucht was ich ja nicht von nachteil finde!

mfg


----------



## Grokid (18. September 2008)

Thundery schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Kommentare hier so durchliest, kann das Spiel noch so geil sein, aber die Community größtenteils totaler Flop.
> Ich bleib erstmal bei WoW und schau mir Lich king an, wenn das nichts wird selbst dann wäre WAR keine alternative, dann eher doch AoC weil dort sind die Bewegungen wenigstens flüssig, bzw. ist die Grafik mal was neues.



Stimmt ja, die professorale WoW-Community. Ich vergas die ganzen Threads, welche nur auf Latein geschrieben sind.....
Auch die AoC-Community ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist die Kritik an den Bewegungen. Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder mein Rechner ist zu gut, jedenfalls finde ich die Bewegungen nicht wirklich problematisch. Da fand ich es in AoC schon witziger, wenn Mobs, ohne sich mit den Beinen zu bewegen, auf mich zu schwebten. Oder selbige ihren Weg falsch berechneten und erst mal über sieben Hügel rannten, bis sie bei mir waren.


----------



## DayPig (18. September 2008)

Synefiere schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit Bildung zu tun, sondern mit objektiver Analyse. Du urteilst über ein Produkt, das noch nicht fertig ist. Es ist so, als würdest du den rohen Teig deiner Guten-Morgen-Semmel in den Mund nehmen und voller Graus aussprucken und behaupten, Semmeln seien ungenießbar.
> 
> naja is ja nun auch egal. Jedem das seine. Vielleicht aber kannst du dir später, so in 1 Monat, noch einmal eine Meinung über War bilden und vielleicht sieht diese dann ein paar Sonnenstrahlen
> 
> ...



Das Spiel ist fertig es ist auf eine DVD gebrannt oder bekomme ich ne neue DVD wenn das alles gefixt ist was noch nicht geht? 
Es ist fertig das ist das Endprodukt wofür mancher 50Euro Zahlt also muss es Fertig sein, ich kaufe kein Offline Spiel für 50Euro und das geht dann fast aber nicht ganz. 

Wenn ich schon so ein Fast fertiges Produkt auf den Markt werfe dann sollte es auch nur so 35Euro kosten(gilt natürlich für alle Spiele). Was in Zukunft ist das ist wurscht das kaufe ich mir mit den Monatlichen gebühren. Für die 50Euro könnte man auch fast 4Monate Spielen. 

Es sieht doch so aus das die aus Geld gier das ding auf den Markt werfen weil die Kaufen das eh und wir machen schon mal unmenge an Kohle mit den Spielverkauf dann haben wir noch einen monat um das Spiel fertig zu machen und wenn es nichts wird haben wir ja schon ein bischen mit einem nicht fertigen Spiel verdient. 

Die Semmel die ich beim Bäcker kaufe sind immer gut, weil ich die immer Kaufe nachdem sich der Bäcker die nötige Zeit genohmen hat eine richtige Semmel zu Backen.


----------



## Grokid (18. September 2008)

DayPig schrieb:


> Es sieht doch so aus das die aus Geld gier das ding auf den Markt werfen weil die Kaufen das eh und wir machen schon mal unmenge an Kohle mit den Spielverkauf dann haben wir noch einen monat um das Spiel fertig zu machen und wenn es nichts wird haben wir ja schon ein bischen mit einem nicht fertigen Spiel verdient.



Lass mich raten: Du bist Producer oder Lead-Designer einen riesigen Softwareschmiede und kennst die mit allen ökonomischen Aspekten richtig gut aus, hm?

Immer wieder witzig, was in Foren so alles zusammengesponnen wird.


----------



## Nachtrot (18. September 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben @ TE. Hätte es besser nicht sagen können.


----------



## realmagic (18. September 2008)

im moment bin ich auch froh das ich es mir noch nicht gekauft habe. schön bei amazon bestellt, und direkt nach dem der pre order key bei mir war, die bestellung storniert. so habe ich erstmal eine kostenlose testversion gehabt. im moment muss ich sagen, das 50 € plus monatliche kosten für so einen kappes nicht gerechtfertigt sind.

aber jeder muss ja im endeffekt selber wissen was er spielt. zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden.

was mich zur zeit so extrem stört, der pve part ist totaler mist und langweilig. nach der dritten öffentlichen quest hat man darauf schon keine lust mehr.

und der pvp part, naja. zur zeit lohnt sich leider nur sz, denn die öffentlichen rvrs, ja da ist ja der hund begraben. wird wahrscheinlich erst auf tier 4 anders. aber bis dahin ist es mir einfach zu langweilig.

ich werde es auf jeden fall weiter im auge behalten, und mal abwarten ob sich da noch was tut.


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Grokid schrieb:


> Stimmt ja, die professorale WoW-Community. Ich vergas die ganzen Threads, welche nur auf Latein geschrieben sind.....
> Auch die AoC-Community ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist die Kritik an den Bewegungen. Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder mein Rechner ist zu gut, jedenfalls finde ich die Bewegungen nicht wirklich problematisch. Da fand ich es in AoC schon witziger, wenn Mobs, ohne sich mit den Beinen zu bewegen, auf mich zu schwebten. Oder selbige ihren Weg falsch berechneten und erst mal über sieben Hügel rannten, bis sie bei mir waren.





Okay. Wenn was kritisiert wird dann kommt "aber bei WoW ist es auch nicht besser". Wenn man das nicht sagen kann dann kommt halt "aber bei WoW wars doch VOR 4 JAHREN noch schlimmer". Wenn selbst das nicht gilt dann kommt halt "aber bei AoC wars doch noch nerviger".
Ich finde die Art wie hier "diskutiert" wird einfach nur peinlich. Anstatt mal auf irgendwas einzugehen wird sofort auf andere Spiele abgelenkt.
Auch finde ich wenn einer sagt "Ork-Quests sich durchzulesen ist echt nervtötend" dann ist "pech! Orks sprechen nunmal seit Jahren so!" keine wirkliche Antwort(schon allein weil Hören nicht das gleiche ist wie Sehen. Solltet ihr in der Schule gelernt haben.). Dadurch hat der erste nämlich nicht weniger Recht und ihr hättet euch den dummen Kommentar sparen können.

Die Ansage von wegen "dann spiel doch WoW" sollte man sich nach AoC besser schenken....denn da gabs den Satz auch extrem häufig. Die Leute haben drauf gehört und jetzt heulen die selben Typen, die "spiel doch WoW" geschrieben haben, das ihre Server so leer sind.

Wer meint das Kämpfe in Warhamer dynamischer sind als in WoW, der sollte vielleicht mal WoW-PvP spielen und nicht War-PvP mit WoW-PvE vergleichen(sonst kann man auf den Gedanken ja wohl kaum ernsthaft kommen).

Und an die 1 oder 2 Kerle, die mir vorwerfen ich hätte auch schon AoC kritisiert nur 2 Sachen:
1. Ja habe ich. Und womit? Mit Recht! Würde mir an eurer Stelle jetzt echt zu denken geben....
2. Da seht ihr mal wie ähnlich ihr euch zur AoC-Community verhaltet. Weiß ja nicht ob das wirklich ein Kompliment für euch ist...;-)


----------



## ImoenViA (18. September 2008)

Ihr macht es euch auch etwas einfach zu sagen: Niemand kann sich leisten ein Unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen...

Leider sieht die Wirklichkeit anders aus.. Sponsoren, Vorstände oder Mutterkonzerne drängen darauf das Spiele früh auf den Markt kommen. Es geht um Geld.. um nix anderes. Glaubt hier jemand daran das EA ein Spiel vermarktet, weil sie die Kunden Glücklich machen wollen? Sicher nicht.

Man kann nun über Warhammer mosern wie man will, aber ich finde keines falls das Warhammer so unfertig und fehlerhaft ist wie einige es hier hinstellen.

Patches sind in der Regel.. ist nicht toll aber lieber nen Patch am Releasetag saugen als z.B fehlende Stimmen zu haben. Und genau da sind wir beim Thema...es fehlt eigentlich nicht wirklich was in Warhammer... es sind Bugs die behoben werden...Oder ist euch beim erkunden der Warhammer Welt irgendwo nen großes Schwarzes Loch oder nen Weißer Fleck aufgefallen wo komplette Stücke fehlten?

Keine Firma kann sich leisten ein Spiel auf jedem PC zu testen. Früher mit nem Pentium 1 und mit gerade mal einer guten 3D Karte (Voodoo) war das kein Problem ein Spiel darauf zu zu schneiden... Aber heute mit Millionen unterschiedlicher PC Zusammenstellungen und Komponenten die es für nen PC gibt (Tausende Grafikkarten etc) ist es schlicht unmöglich sowas 100% zu testen. Dafür sind Betas da um zumindest die meisten Sachen einzudämmen. Aber es gibt immer irgendwo nen Problem und Fehler der erst nach Release entdeckt wird und hey dafür bin Ich dankbar das Mythic auch in der Vergangenheit bei DAoC sehr schnell Probleme gepatcht hat. Und da bin ich zuversichtlich das dies auch hier der fall sein sollte, falls es größere Probleme noch geben sollte.

So nun meckert nicht soviel rum, wer Warhammer nicht spielen will, geht ins WoW Forum und wer Warhammer genießen will, macht das nun einfach mal und in 1-2 Jahren treffen wir uns wieder und dann sehen wir wie Warhammer sich entwickelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles andere ist unrealistisch und dumm


----------



## DayPig (18. September 2008)

Grokid schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Du bist Producer oder Lead-Designer einen riesigen Softwareschmiede und kennst die mit allen ökonomischen Aspekten richtig gut aus, hm?
> 
> Immer wieder witzig, was in Foren so alles zusammengesponnen wird.



Nö aber es geht immer um Geld die machen das Spiel wegen Geld es geht um Geld und nicht um Spieler das die ein neues tolles Hobby haben sonder nur um Geld. Geld Geld Geld scheis auf die Menschen es geht um Geld ohne Geld geht nichts. Je länger ich nicht im Markt bin so weniger Geld kann ich schäfeln. 

Man sieht es ja 1Million Leute kaufen eine nicht fertige Sache. Sowas gibs nur bei Onlinespielen. Keiner würde das gleiche machen mit Autos, Kleider oder sonst was. 

Aber die Online Leute sind ja man muss es so sagen dämlich genug das nicht fertige Produkt zu Kaufen. 

Welcher normale Mensch kauft sich ein z.B. Auto wo die Reifen und das Lenkrad fehlen? Und wenn jemand fragt dann sagt der sicherlich auch na ja das fehlt schon aber das kann noch was ganz gutes werden ich kann schon fast Fahren ich warte noch 3Monate da soll der Rest auch noch kommen. Ich habe natürlich schon voll bezahlt. 

Seit wann gehört es zum guten Ton nicht fertige Sachen zu Verkaufen?! Muss ich mir das gefallen lassen!? Darf man jetzt nicht sagen das das Scheisse ist was die Producer da machen?! Muss ich die Klappe halten 50Euro Zahlen und dann 3-6Monate auf den Rest zu warten?!


----------



## Ascían (18. September 2008)

ImoenViA schrieb:


> Man kann nun über Warhammer mosern wie man will, aber ich finde keines falls das Warhammer so unfertig und fehlerhaft ist wie einige es hier hinstellen.



Um genau zu sein: Jepp. 
Diejenigen, die hier nur denken: Oha! Ein neues MMO! AoC2! liegen falsch. 
WAR ist fertig, WAR ist stimmig, balanced und Endcontent hat es auch. Zu behaupten dem wäre nicht so, hiesse lügen. 

Klar gibts es Kritikpunkte, aber die sind nicht mal im Ansatz mit den Epic Fails von failcom zu vergleichen.


----------



## Vatertod (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Auch finde ich wenn einer sagt "Ork-Quests sich durchzulesen ist echt nervtötend" dann ist "pech! Orks sprechen nunmal seit Jahren so!" keine wirkliche Antwort(schon allein weil Hören nicht das gleiche ist wie Sehen. Solltet ihr in der Schule gelernt haben.).




ich will ja nicht gemein sein, aber was ist daran verkehrt? das trägt zur atmosphäre bei. Für mich eine plausible antwort.

um aber auf den kernpunkt deines posts einzugehen:

Selbstversätndlich wird an wow/aoc/hdro verglichen, auch wenn sich die spiele von grund auf unterscheiten. So wird auch cod/bf/cs verglichen. bei den erstgenannten handelt es sich um MMOs und alle vergleiche haben das ziel der ermittlung, ob das spiel einer person liegen könnte oder nicht. Aber ums probieren kommt keiner drum rum. Immerhin kann sich eine betroffene (hier: eine kaufwillige) person schonmal im vorfeld informieren, ob das game überhaupt einen von der thematik interessiert und, wie könnte in foren anders sein: kaffetratsch. Dass es dem einen oder anderen gefällt oder nicht gefällt, ist doch ok. Dafür gibts ja genug spiele drumrum mit versch. vor- und nachteilen. Aber wenn ich mir so eineige posts hier druchlese, ist es eben nur geflame gespickt mit unwissenheit und propaganda. Und da sollten die Verfasser ja auch keine gescheiten antworten erwarten. Wozu heisse luft mit fakten wiederlegen?

LG

@ daypic (hier hat dr.edith zugeschlagen): falsch, von grund auf! warum? ein MMO ist wie ein tuning-car oder ein Hausbau (wobei das tuning beispiel besser passt): es wird NIE fertig sein! Es gibt da nur ein "vor dem release und ein nach dem release". Frag einfach mal deinen Nachbar mit dem tiefergelegten 3er, was er noch so alles  an der karre vorhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Machilum (18. September 2008)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ob war floppt das kann ich nicht sagen ... aber das gelagge ist schon ein problem doch wie in einer antwort wurde schon gesagt:

andere mmorpgs wie guild wars und wow haben es vorgemacht.....  

dazu kann ich nur sagen:
JA HABEN SIE !  denn sie hatten das selbe problem...sie hatten lags...      ich kann bei guild wars nicht viel sagen denn das spiele ich nicht...aber aus wow habe ich 3 jahre erfahrung....anfangs IF und OG lag und als Molten Core raus kam    musste man einige raids abblasen..den es laggte zu sehr und das hat blizz dazu gebracht mehr geld reinzustecken damit die server richtig laufen       als es dann soweit war:  keine laggs...... haben alle aufgeatmet und konnten das spiel auch genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich wette, das es mit War auch so sein wird.

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

ImoenViA schrieb:


> Ihr macht es euch auch etwas einfach zu sagen: Niemand kann sich leisten ein Unfertiges Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen...
> 
> Leider sieht die Wirklichkeit anders aus.. Sponsoren, Vorstände oder Mutterkonzerne drängen darauf das Spiele früh auf den Markt kommen. Es geht um Geld.. um nix anderes. Glaubt hier jemand daran das EA ein Spiel vermarktet, weil sie die Kunden Glücklich machen wollen? Sicher nicht.
> 
> Man kann nun über Warhammer mosern wie man will, aber ich finde keines falls das Warhammer so unfertig und fehlerhaft ist wie einige es hier hinstellen.




Richtig. Aber für mich stellt sich halt die Frage wieso das Spiel Monate früher rausgebracht wurde als eigentlich angebracht(zumal man damit ja auch auf das weihnachtsgeschäft verzichtet hat). Ich hätte da nur zu gerne eine Antwort drauf weil ich finde eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Man hatte Angst vor Wotlk weil man vom eigenen Produkt wohl doch nicht so überzeugt ist.
2. Woran vermutlich die wenigsten gedacht haben: Mythic hat festgestellt das das game schnell langweilig wird. Durch das Weglassen von Städten hat man erstmal eine 1(city)vs1(city)-situation...wird das ewige hin und her(im günstigsten Fall. Wie es derzeit mit dem zahlenmäßigen Verhältnis aussieht, ist es wohl nur ein "hin") langweilig dann kann man die anderen Städte rausbringen und hat nochmal nen Motivationsschub bis sich das AV-Syndrom einstellt(denn bei mehreren Städten werden die Gruppen nach ein paar Wochen ähnlich wie im AV einfach aneinander vorbeirennen. Wenn man eh weiß das man in der direkten Konfrontation wegen zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit keine Chance hat dann lässt man sich ja nicht wieder und wieder umnieten. Ist also relativ unvermeidlich das genau das gleiche passiert wie im AV).


----------



## Zenek (18. September 2008)

Ob war floppt ?
Kann glaube ich im Moment niemand sagen.
Ob viele wieder wechseln werden woandershin ? Das denke ich.
Ob es dann weiterhin Spaß macht ? Klar.
W.A.R. ist eben kein WoW2 oder was auch immer deshalb sind auch einige " Maßlos enttäuscht ".
W.A.R. ist W.A.R. und nichts anderes manchen machts Spaß ( wie mir ) und manchen eben nicht.

Vielleicht floppt W.A.R. für diejenigen die etwas anderes erwartet haben ( aber die meisten Leute haben noch nichts großes erlebt bisauf die Szenarios ) jedenfalls FLOPPT für mir WotLK definitiv da ich keine Lust hab um NPCs zum 10x mal zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## fortuneNext (18. September 2008)

> WAR ein Flop?



Nein.


----------



## Thunderbrace (18. September 2008)

Mir gefällt es wie es ist und ich bin mir sicher es wird sich massiv weiter entwickeln so wie es Spiele wie WOW oder HDRO wunderbar in der Vergangenheit vorgemacht haben. 

WAR ist seid heute erst draussen und es ist noch einige luft nach oben vom spielspass her und quest leveln und und und wen es nicht gefällt ...gut soll ja auch nicht jedem gefallen. 


Ich bin massiv zufrieden mit dem Game und da geht noch einiges 

immer diese nörgler und miesmacher ey ... 


War ist alles andere als ein Flop sage nur 1,5 Millonen exemplare da kann man nicht wirklich von einem Flop reden ;-)


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Ich höre von sehr vielen Privaten Quellen das die Regale voll blieben.

Saturn Mediamarkt ect. sind noch voll von Warhammer Boxen, wo bleibt der Ansturm?
Hätte doch niemand vorbetsellen müssen? (Vorbesteller box Normal)


----------



## Alwina (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber für mich stellt sich halt die Frage wieso das Spiel Monate früher rausgebracht wurde als eigentlich angebracht(zumal man damit ja auch auf das weihnachtsgeschäft verzichtet hat). Ich hätte da nur zu gerne eine Antwort drauf weil ich finde eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Man hatte Angst vor Wotlk weil man vom eigenen Produkt wohl doch nicht so überzeugt ist.
> 2. Woran vermutlich die wenigsten gedacht haben: Mythic hat festgestellt das das game schnell langweilig wird. Durch das Weglassen von Städten hat man erstmal eine 1(city)vs1(city)-situation...wird das ewige hin und her(im günstigsten Fall. Wie es derzeit mit dem zahlenmäßigen Verhältnis aussieht, ist es wohl nur ein "hin") langweilig dann kann man die anderen Städte rausbringen und hat nochmal nen Motivationsschub bis sich das AV-Syndrom einstellt(denn bei mehreren Städten werden die Gruppen nach ein paar Wochen ähnlich wie im AV einfach aneinander vorbeirennen. Wenn man eh weiß das man in der direkten Konfrontation wegen zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit keine Chance hat dann lässt man sich ja nicht wieder und wieder umnieten. Ist also relativ unvermeidlich das genau das gleiche passiert wie im AV).



1. Das kann man auch umdrehen . Warum wurde der Erscheinungstermin von WotLK kurz vor erscheinen von WAR bekannt gegeben . Angst davor Kunden zu verlieren ?
2. Du weisst aber  auch warum das AV nur noch ein vorbei gerenne ist ? Irgendwie glaube ich das nicht .


----------



## Schator (18. September 2008)

Also bis jetzt find ich es auf den Server die heute dazu bekommen sind etwas leer. Die ersten 3 Public Quests habe ich mit 2 anderen Leuten gemacht und das waren die einzigsten die ich bislang gesehen habe.
Das finde ich irgentwie total merkwürdig, da ja beim release die Server voll von lvl 1 chars sein müsste.


----------



## simoni (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich höre von sehr vielen Privaten Quellen das die Regale voll blieben.
> 
> Saturn Mediamarkt ect. sind noch voll von Warhammer Boxen, wo bleibt der Ansturm?
> Hätte doch niemand vorbetsellen müssen? (Vorbesteller box Normal)



Wers glaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> bis welches lvl hast du gespielt ? lvl 6 ?
> 
> du schreibst einen text der so groß ist über lvl 6 charactere lol ? bitte geh wow spielen ... bitte tu mir den gefallen ... oder spiel ordnung damit ich dir den schädel einschlagen kann ...





Gelten solche Sprüche in deinen Kreisen als Geistreich?


----------



## Machilum (18. September 2008)

Thunderbrace schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es wie es ist und ich bin mir sicher es wird sich massiv weiter entwickeln so wie es Spiele wie WOW oder HDRO wunderbar in der Vergangenheit vorgemacht haben.
> 
> WAR ist seid heute erst draussen und es ist noch einige luft nach oben vom spielspass her und quest leveln und und und wen es nicht gefällt ...gut soll ja auch nicht jedem gefallen.
> 
> ...




kann ich nur bestätigen  in Bremerhaven blieb der Saturm Markt vom ansturm verschohnt...


----------



## Sniefy (18. September 2008)

jo gut so... bei wow is ja schon krank wie man nachts nur wegen nem spiel zum media markt gehen kann... ^^


----------



## Vatertod (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber für mich stellt sich halt die Frage wieso das Spiel Monate früher rausgebracht wurde als eigentlich angebracht(zumal man damit ja auch auf das weihnachtsgeschäft verzichtet hat). Ich hätte da nur zu gerne eine Antwort drauf weil ich finde eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Man hatte Angst vor Wotlk weil man vom eigenen Produkt wohl doch nicht so überzeugt ist.
> 2. Woran vermutlich die wenigsten gedacht haben: Mythic hat festgestellt das das game schnell langweilig wird. Durch das Weglassen von Städten hat man erstmal eine 1(city)vs1(city)-situation...wird das ewige hin und her(im günstigsten Fall. Wie es derzeit mit dem zahlenmäßigen Verhältnis aussieht, ist es wohl nur ein "hin") langweilig dann kann man die anderen Städte rausbringen und hat nochmal nen Motivationsschub bis sich das AV-Syndrom einstellt(denn bei mehreren Städten werden die Gruppen nach ein paar Wochen ähnlich wie im AV einfach aneinander vorbeirennen. Wenn man eh weiß das man in der direkten Konfrontation wegen zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit keine Chance hat dann lässt man sich ja nicht wieder und wieder umnieten. Ist also relativ unvermeidlich das genau das gleiche passiert wie im AV).




denkfehler, du musst schon 2 T4 gebiete halten, um in eine stadt reinzukommen. wie willste dann dich am gegner vorbeimogeln, wenn du die anderen gebiete nicht cappen kannst, nur eins nach dem anderen? beim AV is klar, wer als ersten das pummelchen am ende der karte down hat, siegt. Bei war musste schon den gegner plätten oder davon abhalten, dich zu plätten. ansonsten wirste das war-pummelchen am ende dieser kette nie sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Vatertod schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht gemein sein, aber was ist daran verkehrt? das trägt zur atmosphäre bei. Für mich eine plausible antwort.




Tut es das? Also für mich kein Stück. Wenn es das wirklich tun würde dann frag ich dich ganz einfach wieso man sowas in keinem Buch bei Charakteren findet, die viel reden? Ich meine Atmosphäre ist bei Büchern ja auch wichtig. Genau...weil in dem Moment wo das Gehirn sowas häufiger verarbeiten muss es einfach nur noch anstrengend(und damit nervig) wird. Sowas kann man mal bei einem Questgeber machen...aber alles was darüber hinaus geht, ist einfach nur fehl am Platz und bestenfalls was für hardcore-rpgler. Außerdem ist es nunmal auch eine Frage wie man das macht(selbe Wortlänge und gleche Anfangs- und Endbuchstaben und das Gehirn kommt damit wieder ganz gut klar)....und man sollte dann auch aufpassen wie es sich liest(sorry..aber ein Ork der Berliner-Platt oder Bayrisch spricht, ist für mich rpgtechnisch nicht glaubwürdiger als einer der lupenreines Hochdeutsch spricht...sondern einfach nur nerviger.).


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Okay. Wenn was kritisiert wird dann kommt "aber bei WoW ist es auch nicht besser". Wenn man das nicht sagen kann dann kommt halt "aber bei WoW wars doch VOR 4 JAHREN noch schlimmer". Wenn selbst das nicht gilt dann kommt halt "aber bei AoC wars doch noch nerviger".
> Ich finde die Art wie hier "diskutiert" wird einfach nur peinlich. Anstatt mal auf irgendwas einzugehen wird sofort auf andere Spiele abgelenkt.
> Auch finde ich wenn einer sagt "Ork-Quests sich durchzulesen ist echt nervtötend" dann ist "pech! Orks sprechen nunmal seit Jahren so!" keine wirkliche Antwort(schon allein weil Hören nicht das gleiche ist wie Sehen. Solltet ihr in der Schule gelernt haben.). Dadurch hat der erste nämlich nicht weniger Recht und ihr hättet euch den dummen Kommentar sparen können.
> 
> ...



Zu den Orks: Hallo das Warhammer Unversum exisitiert seit 25 Jahren und da is die Sprache auch niedergeschrieben. Warum also von der Vorlage abweichen? Das wäre ein fataler Regelbruch und damit hätte Mythic wirklich auch Ärger bekommen - so als kleine Randbemerkung. Mich hätte es eher gestört wenn sie es nicht gemacht hätten. Man kann ein perfektes Universum dass sich 25 Jahre aufbaut nicht einfach niederreissen. Damit muss man leben oder man lässt es, ein Kritikpunkt ist es allemal nicht. Abgesehen davon hat es von den Warhammer Fans bis jetzt noch nie jmd gestört dass die Grünhäute so sprechen (in seiner wohlgemerkt 25 jährigen Geschichte). Und wen die Questtexte stören kann immer noch zum Orcaniza greifen oder ne andere Rasse spielen. Jaja jetzt gehöre ich zu den Menschen die du oben kritisiert hast, aber es ist nunmal Fakt. Die Sprache gehört zu den Orcs und mit Hochdeutsch sprechenden Orcs würde ich pers. viel weniger klar kommen - da geht so viel atmosphäre verloren.


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber für mich stellt sich halt die Frage wieso das Spiel Monate früher rausgebracht wurde als eigentlich angebracht(zumal man damit ja auch auf das weihnachtsgeschäft verzichtet hat). Ich hätte da nur zu gerne eine Antwort drauf weil ich finde eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:



Du hast eine dritte Möglichkeit vergessen: Die Abrechnungszeiträume bei EA. Das erste EA Fiscal Halbjahr 2009 läuft vom 1. April 2008 bis 1. Oktober 2008. Da ist ein Release rechtzeitig vor Ende des Halbjahres ne feine Sache, macht sich perfekt in den Bilanzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malboro (18. September 2008)

war wird deffinitv floppen dafür hat blizzard gesorgt indem sie das release von wotlk bekanntgegeben haben in der zeit von der bekanntgabe bis zum release werde viele leute war zocken und dann die die von wow kamen oder sich einfach nur wotlk ansehen wollen mit war aufhören beides geht ned da sind sie doch zu zeitintensif außer man ist schüler oder abeitslos oder man hat im lotto nen 6er gemacht xD
meine meinung!!!


----------



## Ghaash (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 2. Woran vermutlich die wenigsten gedacht haben: Mythic hat festgestellt das das game schnell langweilig wird. Durch das Weglassen von Städten hat man erstmal eine 1(city)vs1(city)-situation...wird das ewige hin und her(im günstigsten Fall. Wie es derzeit mit dem zahlenmäßigen Verhältnis aussieht, ist es wohl nur ein "hin") langweilig dann kann man die anderen Städte rausbringen und hat nochmal nen Motivationsschub bis sich das AV-Syndrom einstellt(denn bei mehreren Städten werden die Gruppen nach ein paar Wochen ähnlich wie im AV einfach aneinander vorbeirennen. Wenn man eh weiß das man in der direkten Konfrontation wegen zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit keine Chance hat dann lässt man sich ja nicht wieder und wieder umnieten. Ist also relativ unvermeidlich das genau das gleiche passiert wie im AV).



das wurde sogar schon beantwortet. die fehlenden 4 städte werden kommen. allerdings nicht zusätzlich zu der einzigen battlefront zwischen altdorf und inevitable city, sondern als ersatz.
die städtepaarungen werden in einem zyklus durchrotiert. sprich, altdorf und inevitable city werden "vom netz" genommen und ins bugfixing und balancing gegeben und dafür wird eine andere paarung aktiviert, die dann für eine gewisse zeit die battlefront beherbergt. so kriegt man im wechsel immer 2 städte und die anderen gehen in die box zur wartung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wer meint das Kämpfe in Warhamer dynamischer sind als in WoW, der sollte vielleicht mal WoW-PvP spielen und nicht War-PvP mit WoW-PvE vergleichen(sonst kann man auf den Gedanken ja wohl kaum ernsthaft kommen).


ich bilde mir ein, genug pvp in wow gemacht zu haben. aber allein der fakt, dass cc in war kürzer ist, dürfte doch klarmachen, wo es dynamischer ist?!
dazu, wie schon mal vorher geschrieben, sind die buffs/debuffs ebenso kürzer, was meiner meinung nach zusätzlich die dynamik zugunsten von war forciert?

oder seh ich das falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Naja ich merke halt auch das in vielen Foren die Fanboys krampfhaft versuchen sich an WAR zu halten, dann kommen Agumentationen wie : bei mir laggt WAR nicht, nix ruckelt alles super die Grafik is der Hammer best game ever.

Wenn du mich fragst alles Blödsinn.

Augenscheinlich waren zu viele in der Beta, denn die Regale in Läden wie Saturn und Mediamarkt bleiben voll von WAR.
War bei AOC aber auch so.... alle quatschen sich das Game schön und niemand hatte probleme und nun weiß jeder das AOC Crapware ist.

Ich kann nurnoch mal betonen das Wow, GW und Lotro das Vorbild waren, War hat ne menge mitgenommen bzw. sich abgeschaut (zb das Interface)
und trotzdem is es für mich nur eine ganz schwache leistung.

Is ja toll das Die charaktere geil ausschauen und das Interface gelungen ist obwohl man gleich an wow denkt wenn man es sieht, fakt ist aber wenn man sich die Spielemechanik anschaut bekommt man Krebs bei der Tatsache das sich die mobs oder anderen Spieler wie Schachfiguren bewegen.


----------



## Zoralk (18. September 2008)

Hi Leute über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, und wenns dem TE nicht gefällt kann man nix machen, aber
ich würde ihm mal raten bevor er WAR den Rücken zudreht, die Burg vor der Hauptstadt mal anzuschauen, echt beeindruckend. Mach mir heute noch ein destro und schau mir die von denen noch an.


----------



## Raqill (18. September 2008)

yarrr warhammer online ist voll fohn Worldz of Warcraftz abgeguckt da die Orkze ja zu erst in WoW waren , genau wie die ganzen quests "töhte 10 bauern" "loote 8 würstchen von den menschens" udn das interface!1111 xp leiste , fähigkeiten leiste alles von wow , WoW ist ja das aller erste MMO auf der Erdhe gewesen und sow !!!1111
Also War stinkt!!!111111


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> 1. Das kann man auch umdrehen . Warum wurde der Erscheinungstermin von WotLK kurz vor erscheinen von WAR bekannt gegeben . Angst davor Kunden zu verlieren ?
> 2. Du weisst aber  auch warum das AV nur noch ein vorbei gerenne ist ? Irgendwie glaube ich das nicht .




1. Wotlk wird komplett rauskommen. Die kürzen(wie es im moment aussieht) nicht Teile nur um das schnell rausbringen zu können. Das die die Ankündigung bewusst so gewählt haben, steht für mich auch außer Frage. Aber es ist halt nur die Ankündigung und sie lassen sich dafür nicht ins Spiel eingreifen. Wenn sie wirklich Angst hätten, hätten sie jetzt das nicht bloss angekündigt sondern gestern schonmal den neuen Patch eingeführt und da auch dann direkt den DK mit reingepackt(das wäre nämlich wirklich ein dicker Brocken gewesen). Geh mal davon aus das bei Blizz einige sehr schlaue Köpfe mit viel, viel erfahrung sitzen, die sich die beta von WAR seit Monaten anschauen und ganz genau wissen wo die Schwächen liegen.

2. Du meinst das wäre um möglichst schnell viel Ehre zu farmen, oder? Das meinen fast alle. Tatsache ist allerdings das dies auf Seiten der Horde nunmal nicht der Weg ist um möglichst viel ehre/h zu machen. Der wirkliche Grund ist weil man so einfach in Überzahl Gegner umhauen und sein kleines Ego befriedigen kann...rudelverhalten usw.. Hinzu kommt ein Mix aus Dummheit und Faulheit(Mitdenken ist anstrengend). Hat sich das erstmal etabliert, kann man das kaum noch ändern weil wenn sich jetzt einer in die Defensive stellt, ist er der alleinige Depp der immer umgehauen wird....und das macht keiner lange. Das 20 Leute gleichzeitig sich einfinden um defensiv zu spielen, ist eher selten(passiert dies jedoch speziell nachts dann kannst du davon ausgehen das auch in den nächsten 10 Partien immer genug Leute defensiv spielen und damit deutlich mehr Ehre eingefahren wird...weils einfach das viel bessereSystem für die Horde ist. Durchgesetzt hat es sich trotzdem nicht...weil das andere halt einfacher und hirnloser ist. NPCs umkloppen und gegner in Unterzahl umhauen ist nunmal das was die Mehrheit der Spieler einer knappen Niederlage vorzieht).


----------



## Montoliou (18. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich ehrlich was die Kritiker von WAR in einem WAR-Forum erwarten? Glaubt Ihr wirklich das jemand dem das Spiel gefällt, auch mit den paar Macken, also mit AOC überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen, sich nun hinstellt und sagt: "Mensch, jau.. da hat er Recht. Ich Spiel jetzt am besten gar nicht weiter." Dann geht er mit seiner CE hinters Haus und kloppt die 70€ in die Tonne, deinstalliert alles und fängt dann an World of Blödcraft zu spielen, weils der Threadersteller toll findet. 
Ehrlich... Glaubt Ihr das? Nicht? Dann bitte helft mir.. Warum postet Ihr? 

Wollt Ihr euren Frust loswerden? Weil es EUCH nicht gefällt? Geht es euch besser wenn es anderen anderen AUCH nicht gefällt? Geht es euch grundsätzlich besser, wenn es anderen schlecht geht? NEIN? Wieso Postet Ihr?

Könnt Ihr euch vorstellen, daß die die es spielen gerne tun? Das Sie viele Innovationen entdecken die Ihnen Spass machen? Das Sie aus DAOC wissen was echtes RvR ist und deshalb das Kastraten-PvP aus WOW zum gähnen langweilig finden? 

Mann es kann doch nicht so schwer sein anderen Ihre Meinung zu lassen. Oder sind wir, wie in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben, alle so egozentriert, daß wir denken wir seien der Nabel der Welt? So wichtig kann sich doch niemand ernsthaft nehmen oder?

Vielleicht rege ich ja den ein oder anderen zum denken an. Mehr möchte ich gar nicht.

just my 2 cents

Monti


----------



## AoC.Virtus (18. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> yarrr warhammer online ist voll fohn Worldz of Warcraftz abgeguckt da die Orkze ja zu erst in WoW waren , genau wie die ganzen quests "töhte 10 bauern" "loote 8 würstchen von den menschens" udn das interface!1111 xp leiste , fähigkeiten leiste alles von wow , WoW ist ja das aller erste MMO auf der Erdhe gewesen und sow !!!1111
> Also War stinkt!!!111111



alles von WoW abgeschaut ! BITTE erst GEHIRN einschalten....... WoW war nicht das erste MMO.


----------



## Helrok (18. September 2008)

hei das war ironisch gemeint - mit sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (18. September 2008)

Helrok schrieb:


> hei das war ironisch gemeint - mit sicherheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aber da scheiterts wieder drann das die meisten leute nicht in der lage sind ironie zu erkennen wenn dies nich eindeutig durch /ironie off gekenzeichnet wurde


----------



## n!tro.de (18. September 2008)

die skill oO
net blutä'n


----------



## Norei (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 1. Wotlk wird komplett rauskommen. Die kürzen(wie es im moment aussieht) nicht Teile nur um das schnell rausbringen zu können. Das die die Ankündigung bewusst so gewählt haben, steht für mich auch außer Frage. Aber es ist halt nur die Ankündigung und sie lassen sich dafür nicht ins Spiel eingreifen. Wenn sie wirklich Angst hätten, hätten sie jetzt das nicht bloss angekündigt sondern gestern schonmal den neuen Patch eingeführt und da auch dann direkt den DK mit reingepackt(das wäre nämlich wirklich ein dicker Brocken gewesen). Geh mal davon aus das bei Blizz einige sehr schlaue Köpfe mit viel, viel erfahrung sitzen, die sich die beta von WAR seit Monaten anschauen und ganz genau wissen wo die Schwächen liegen.



Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die WotLK bewusst so gelegt haben, dass viele bei WAR das meiste gesehen haben und feststellen, immer nur PvP ist nicht so nett. Ob die Rechnung aufgeht, ist eine ganz andere Frage.



AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> alles von WoW abgeschaut ! BITTE erst GEHIRN einschalten....... WoW war nicht das erste MMO.


Ironie ist nicht wirklich deine Stärke, oder?


----------



## Zoralk (18. September 2008)

Bin zwar erst Lev 12, hab aber schon ne kleine Burg im T2 eingenommen, Burgherr und Helden getötet.
Wir waren so ungefähr 30 Spieler hatte da keine Probleme mit ruckler und so, obwohl ich ein Durchschnitts PC hab.


----------



## Remover (18. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Das ist meine Persönliche Meinung und eine Umfrage für Persönliche einschätzungen anderer Spieler.
> 
> ALSO jetzt ihr was meint ihr zu dem Spiel, was sind eure ersten eindrücke was konnte Bestechen was fiel euch negativ auf?
> 
> ...



Dann nimm doch bitte deine persönliche (sic) Meinung und tu uns den gefallen und verpiss dich zu WoW.
Daoc und Anarchy Online waren dem Drecksgame schon vor 8 Jahren meilenweit voraus. Wenn überhaupt
muss sich WoW an WAR messen lassen ganz bestimmt nicht andersrum.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (18. September 2008)

WAR ist ein gutes Spiel, das Spaß macht, aber äußerst Kurzweilig sein wird, neben pvp gibt es kaum was zu tun.


----------



## Hannes1887 (18. September 2008)

Definitiv wird Warhammer kein Flop!


----------



## Ebon (18. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> yarrr warhammer online ist voll fohn Worldz of Warcraftz abgeguckt da die Orkze ja zu erst in WoW waren , genau wie die ganzen quests "töhte 10 bauern" "loote 8 würstchen von den menschens" udn das interface!1111 xp leiste , fähigkeiten leiste alles von wow , WoW ist ja das aller erste MMO auf der Erdhe gewesen und sow !!!1111
> Also War stinkt!!!111111



Ist das Ironie oder die totale Unwissenheit in einer Person! Ich hoffe auf Ironie xD

Games Workshop wurde 1975 gegründet!!
Blizzard Entertainment wurde 1991 gegründet!!

WoW startete (US) Ende des Jahres 2004 und davor war wohl nen schwarzes Loch? Das Design der Orkz hat Mystic von GW nahezu 1zu1 übernommen, was auch teil der Lizenzerwerbung war das Spiel so nahe wie nur möglich an die Warhammer Welt zu bringen! 

Die Tabletoper und Hardcore Warhammer Fanatiker, werden zwar einiges ingame vermiesen. Aber alles mit einmal da reinzubringen ist unmöglich. Dann würde so ein Spiel einfach zu lange in der Produktion stehen und immer mehr kosten. Also bringt man es spielbar, zwar nicht komplett aber mit einen sehr guten Funktionsumfang, raus! Alles andere kann man nachpatchen, wenn das Spiel gut läuft, ansonsten wäre das rausgeschmießenes Geld!

Ich für meinen Teil bin recht begeistert von WAR, zwar gibt es noch einiges was Verbesserungwürdig ist, aber das kommt noch. Bis jetzt gab es immer neues. Die NPC reden jetzt mit einen, Tag/ Nacht Wechsel, Wegpunkte der Monster haben sich verbessert, Anzeigefehler sind behoben ... also WAR lebt!

Obs ein Flop wird wird sich zeigen, ich bin mir aber sich das es mehr auf den Kasten hat als wir erahnen können!


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> das wurde sogar schon beantwortet. die fehlenden 4 städte werden kommen. allerdings nicht zusätzlich zu der einzigen battlefront zwischen altdorf und inevitable city, sondern als ersatz.
> die städtepaarungen werden in einem zyklus durchrotiert. sprich, altdorf und inevitable city werden "vom netz" genommen und ins bugfixing und balancing gegeben und dafür wird eine andere paarung aktiviert, die dann für eine gewisse zeit die battlefront beherbergt. so kriegt man im wechsel immer 2 städte und die anderen gehen in die box zur wartung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auch ne Möglichkeit die Leute etwas länger bei der Stange zu halten. Spätestens beim 3. Zyklus wird das aber ebenfalls langweilig. Gut...dann können sie erstmal noch 4 Städte gleichzeitig aktivieren und dann 6.
Fürs RPG-Feeling natürlich ein absoluter Todesstoss wenn ständig die Hauptstädte wechseln. Da hat man dann keinen Bezug mehr zu irgendeiner Stadt weil sie halt im wahrsten sinne des wortes austauschbar sind.
Ist auch etwas fraglich wie sie das dann mit den battlefronts machen wollen. Ich meine, du kämpfst dich bis zur gegnerischen Hauptstadt vor...und schwupps..neue Paarung und du fängst wieder von vorne an? Ob das mal nicht relativ schnell für Frust oder Gleichgültigkeit sorgt(hey, in ner woche ist eh reset...wieso noch RvR machen?).
Außerdem haben sie dann halt noch extremer das Problem das die zahlenmäßig unterlegene Fraktion keinerlei Erfolgserlebnisse hat(das kann man halt nur verhindern indem man sie entweder bufft, was aber vom balancing sehr schwer ist....oder indem man ausweichmöglichkeiten schafft was dann das AV-Syndrom zur Folge hat).



*ich bilde mir ein, genug pvp in wow gemacht zu haben. aber allein der fakt, dass cc in war kürzer ist, dürfte doch klarmachen, wo es dynamischer ist?!
dazu, wie schon mal vorher geschrieben, sind die buffs/debuffs ebenso kürzer, was meiner meinung nach zusätzlich die dynamik zugunsten von war forciert?*

Falsch. Nimmst du CC mehr oder weniger aus dem Spiel weils nur kurz dauert...nimmst du auch alle Countermöglichkeiten aus dem Spiel. Also haben die Spieler viel weniger Optionen um sich zu unterbrechen und die Unterbrechung zu countern. Weniger Optionen=weniger Dynamik. Dynamik hat nichts mit der Frequenz der Feuerbälle zu tun....denn 2 Magier, die nur voreinander stehen(weil nur Casten im Stand) und schauen wer besser crittet, ist nicht der Inbegriff von einem dynamischen Kampf. Das der CC natürlich auch keine 30 Sekunden dauern darf und counterbar sein muss, ist auch klar. Die optionen machen einen Kampf aus...nicht wie oft man den gleichen Spruch(egal ob damage oder buff/debuff) pro sekunde klicken muss...


----------



## Montoliou (18. September 2008)

Hi Remover,

warum reagierst Du so? Lass Ihn Doch reden. Genau wegen solcher Reaktionen erstellen Forentrolls solche Threads. Der sitzt wahrscheinlich seit heute nacht vor seinem PC und lacht sich die Eier ab. 

Ganz ehrlich. Was interessiert diejenigen die das Spiel Klasse finden, die Meinung derer die es nicht mehr spielen wollen?? Ihr werdet keine Berührungspunkte mehr haben ausser diesem Forum. Umgekehrt genauso. 
Ihr diskutiert hier als ob es eine empirisch nachweisbare und nur noch nicht entdeckte einzelne Meinung zu dem Spiel geben würde. Schnallt Ihr nicht, das sich das schon in sich wiederspricht? Wenn es 1 Million WAR Spieler gibt, gibt es eine Millionen Meinungen zu dem Spiel. Glaubt Ihr wirklich das Ihr am Ende dieses Threads nur noch eine habt? Ich nicht.

Mir wäre meine Lebenszeit zu schade Menschen die ich gar nicht kenne, zu erklären das, daß was Sie tun scheisse ist. Was habe ich davon?

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Churchak (18. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> WAR ist ein gutes Spiel, das Spaß macht, aber äußerst Kurzweilig sein wird, neben pvp gibt es kaum was zu tun.


wenn man mit der WoWbrille rangeht mag das stimmen anderseits ist RvR halt nicht dieses WoW BG pvp sprich hat bedeutend mehr zu bieten als Markenfarmen.



Pacster schrieb:


> ....oder indem man ausweichmöglichkeiten schafft was dann das AV-Syndrom zur Folge hat).


typischer WoWblick. in WAR bringt es dir nix auszuweichen und kämpfe zu meiden weil du keine marken/ehre  bekommst wenn du einfach nur doof rumsehst und däumchen drehst,anders gesagt doofheit wird ned auch noch belohnt.


----------



## Acuria (18. September 2008)

Remover schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch bitte deine persönliche (sic) Meinung und tu uns den gefallen und verpiss dich zu WoW.
> Daoc und Anarchy Online waren dem Drecksgame schon vor 8 Jahren meilenweit voraus. Wenn überhaupt
> muss sich WoW an WAR messen lassen ganz bestimmt nicht andersrum.


 :-)


----------



## colorfulstan (18. September 2008)

Helrok schrieb:


> ich bilde mir ein, genug pvp in wow gemacht zu haben. aber allein der fakt, dass cc in war kürzer ist, dürfte doch klarmachen, wo es dynamischer ist?!
> dazu, wie schon mal vorher geschrieben, sind die buffs/debuffs ebenso kürzer, was meiner meinung nach zusätzlich die dynamik zugunsten von war forciert?
> 
> oder seh ich das falsch
> ...






Hannes1887 schrieb:


> Definitiv wird Warhammer kein Flop!



QFT imo


----------



## Ceonric (18. September 2008)

Bin jetzt mit dem Chaosbarbaren Stufe 10 und das Game rockt irgendwie, aber die Balance fehlt noch bei einigen Klassen. 

Was mich mehr stört sind die vollen Server. Gehst mal AFK oder hast nen Disco sitzt 30min wieder in der Warteschlange. Tja, sie haben es kein bisschen besser hingekriegt als AOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber immerhin macht es Spass und freu mich wenn meine Wartezeit vorbei ist


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> wenn man mit der WoWbrille rangeht mag das stimmen anderseits ist RvR halt nicht dieses WoW BG pvp sprich hat bedeutend mehr zu bieten als Markenfarmen.




Jepp...levelfarmen...und dann? Counterstrike etc. leben durch die vielen Maps und dadurch das sie EXTREM dynamisch sind...diese Dynamik wird ein MMORPG aber nie erreichen. Wo liegt die Langzeitmotivation darin in Überzahl zum 10. mal die gegnerische Hauptstadt einzunehmen? Oder noch schlimmer...wo liegt die Langzeitmotivation darin zum 10.mal die eigene Hauptstadt in Unterzahl zu verlieren?
Bei WoW gibt es immer neuen PvE-Content den man noch nicht erreicht hat...es können immer nur ein paar sehr wenige den höchsten PvP-Rang haben...und es gibt immer neue Items.
Items fallen bei Warhammer ja schonmal raus weil wenn man (immer)bessere Items einführt dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Kämpfe doch eher durch Ausrüstung als durch Skill entschieden werden. PvE-Content will Mythic ja nur nebenbei bedienen. Das wird richtig, richtig schwer die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.....bei DaoC haben sie darin auch schon versagt.


----------



## hansi79 (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Jepp...levelfarmen...und dann? Counterstrike etc. leben durch die vielen Maps und dadurch das sie EXTREM dynamisch sind...diese Dynamik wird ein MMORPG aber nie erreichen. Wo liegt die Langzeitmotivation darin in Überzahl zum 10. mal die gegnerische Hauptstadt einzunehmen? Oder noch schlimmer...wo liegt die Langzeitmotivation darin zum 10.mal die eigene Hauptstadt in Unterzahl zu verlieren?
> Bei WoW gibt es immer neuen PvE-Content den man noch nicht erreicht hat...es können immer nur ein paar sehr wenige den höchsten PvP-Rang haben...und es gibt immer neue Items.
> Items fallen bei Warhammer ja schonmal raus weil wenn man (immer)bessere Items einführt dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Kämpfe doch eher durch Ausrüstung als durch Skill entschieden werden. PvE-Content will Mythic ja nur nebenbei bedienen. Das wird richtig, richtig schwer die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.....bei DaoC haben sie darin auch schon versagt.




Wo liegt die Langzeit Motivation 100 Mal durch Alterac zu rennen??


----------



## Sniefy (18. September 2008)

jo sagen wir mal man spielt kein pve was hat dann wow zu bieten als langzeitmotivation ... oh ja neue seasons... nach 3-4 wochen hat man wieder alles und man wartet ja nur schlappe 3-4 monate auf neue inhalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man pve spielt mag wow einfach das beste sein aber pvp is nicht langzeitmotivierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniefy (18. September 2008)

reicht doch wenn war nurn halbes jahr spass macht... mhh irgendwie erinnert mich das an nen anderes spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Falsch. Nimmst du CC mehr oder weniger aus dem Spiel weils nur kurz dauert...nimmst du auch alle Countermöglichkeiten aus dem Spiel. Also haben die Spieler viel weniger Optionen um sich zu unterbrechen und die Unterbrechung zu countern. Weniger Optionen=weniger Dynamik. Dynamik hat nichts mit der Frequenz der Feuerbälle zu tun....denn 2 Magier, die nur voreinander stehen(weil nur Casten im Stand) und schauen wer besser crittet, ist nicht der Inbegriff von einem dynamischen Kampf. Das der CC natürlich auch keine 30 Sekunden dauern darf und counterbar sein muss, ist auch klar. Die optionen machen einen Kampf aus...nicht wie oft man den gleichen Spruch(egal ob damage oder buff/debuff) pro sekunde klicken muss...



dynamik entspricht bewegung - im cc ist dies jedenfalls nicht der fall?! tut mir leid, aber deine "definition" ist für mich schlichtweg falsch. ein (wow)magier, der einen gegner mit nem sheep aus dem kampf nimmt, entfernt druck (und somit dynamik) von sich. zumal mit den verschiedenen rassen-/klassen-/itemfähigkeiten cc in wow eh nur noch lächerlich geworden ist. dazu noch dimishing returns, die cc auf eine ähnliche dauer bringen, wie in war. in wow zählt nur noch abhärtung.


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Wo liegt die Langzeit Motivation 100 Mal durch Alterac zu rennen??




Gibt keine. Das ist ja der Grund weshalb die Leute sich jetzt WAR anschauen. Nur wird das Problem halt genauso in WAR zuschlagen....und da nutzt es auch nichts wenn man sagt "aber in WoW wars auch scheiße"....denn dadurch wirds in WAR nicht besser.


----------



## Sniefy (18. September 2008)

dann is ja egal was man spielt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (18. September 2008)

WOW ist Arbeit, WAR ist Spaß!

Für Arbeit erwarte ich eine entsprechende Bezahlung, für Spaß zahle ich gerne.

Damit ist es klar, welches Spiel ich von beiden in Zukunft in meiner Freizeit spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Endlich gibt es mal richtige Orks, und nicht nur dicke, grüne Menschen. Endlich sehen mal alle Klassen und Rassen unterschiedlich aus, und endlich tragen am Ende nicht ein Zwergen-, Nachtelfen-, Blutelfen,Troll-, Menschen- und Untotenpriester (ab wotlk dann alle Stoffklassen) die gleichen Klamotten.

Dass viele WOW-Spieler nicht wollen, dass WAR Erfolg hat, ist klar. Das ganze zeigt denen, dass ihre Charaktere eigentlich nichts Wert sind. Alle investierten Stunden und Farmerei sind (außer bei Ebay) im richtigen Leben nichts wert, und können einfach so gelöscht werden.  

Schade finde ich, dass viele der WOW-Spieler nicht kapieren, dass ein entsprechende Konkurrenz im mmorpg Sektor für alle Spieler positive Auswirkungen hat. Mehr Konkurrenz bedeuted für alle Spieler mehr Kundenservice, mehr Kundenfreundlichkeit,mehr Verbesserungen, eventuell sogar eine Art Preiskampf.

Auf den Thread an sich muss man nicht eingehen, die Intention zeigt sich in der Überschrift. 

WOW ist und war ein gutes Spiel, aber irgendwann wächst man einfach raus.
WAR hat noch seine Schwächen, und es muss an einigen Stellen noch gearbeitet werden. Allerdings macht es schon jetzt riesig Spaß, nicht auszudenken, wie gut es erst wird, wenn (falls) es auch konstant verbessert wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elisia (18. September 2008)

was für ein bescheuerter vergleich wow bietet dauernt neuen pve content ja klar sehr toll dort dann immer bessere gegenstände und sets zu farmen und x mal instanz Z zu machen bis man seine ausrüstung voll hat und dann der nächste pve content kommt gott diese ganze diskussion ist so sinnfrei warhammer wird ein gutes spiel für diejenigen sein die nicht gleich als erste frage stellen   ...


Wowspieler : hallo ich komme aus wow war gefällt mir schonmal ganz gut
warhammer spieler willkommen in war
wowspieler : welche quest macht ihr gerade wo finde ich xy könnt ihr die quest in den chat verlinken 
warhammer spieler : wir sind hier nicht in wow
wowspieler: das kommt aber noch
warhammer spieler: warhammer ist ein pvp spiel kein wow *g*
wowspieler : cu


----------



## Verun (18. September 2008)

Vorwort:
Da man hier nur wenige Zitatblöcke benutzen darf (thx @Mods) musste ich immer mehrere Aussagen zusammennehmen. Das verschlechtert die Lesbarkeit natürlich drastisch.

Kein Geflame:
Also gut - dies ist kein Flamepost. 
Es ist ein (sehr) offensiv geschriebener Kritikpost an deinen Argumenten (allen Argumenten)
Normalerweise nehme ich von sowas mittlerweile Abstand, aber bei deinen Argumenten, die schlichtweg falsch sind, muss man was zu sagen.




Acuria schrieb:


> Ich stehe nun im Startgebiet und sehe nur schrift, egal wo man hinschaut man sieht Namen und Titel in Hülle und Fülle.
> Das sollte weniger sein wenn ich erstmal meine Monitorauflösung von 1024x768 auf 1920x1200 geändert- und die Details auf voll gedreht hätte.
> Fehlanzeige, im gegenteil nun  hatte ich noch viel mehr bunte schrift die durch die ganze Sichtweite hüpfte.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für komische Einstellungen hast, aber die Schrift ist völlig in Ordnung. Weder zu groß, noch zu klein und sie ist auch nicht überall, sodass man nix sieht.
Ganz im Gegenteil: der Bildschirm ist schön frei bei 1920x1200.

War wohl wirklich die Beta... die closed Beta, denn in der Open und nach Release hatte ich nicht ein einziges Mal Lag.




Acuria schrieb:


> Als ich von Weiten ausholte um den ersten Gegner zu mir zu holen viel mir das schlimmste im ganzen Spiel auf.
> 
> DIE GEGNERBEWEGUNGEN.
> 
> ...


Habe ich bissher auch noch nicht feststellen können. Die Gegner versuchen auf dem schnellstmöglichen Weg zum Spieler zu gelangen, dabei kann das Pathfinding sie schonmal komische Wege einschlagen lassen. Bewegen tun sie sich jedoch völlig in Ordnung.



Acuria schrieb:


> Umso weiter ein befreundeter oder feindlicher Spieler geht/ Läuft desto abgehackter sind seine bewegungen.
> 
> Als nächstes kam dann die Spielwelt welche mich so garnicht überzeugen konnte.


Was für eine Behauptung! Ich habe nicht einen einzigen Spieler sich abgehackt bewegen gesehen. Was für einen Rechner hast denn Du? o_O

Eine völlig subjektives, unsaussagekräftiges Statement, daß sicher nicht viele teilen können. Mir zum Beispiel gefällt die Spielewelt sogar sehr gut. In den Hauptstädten staunte ich sogar.



Acuria schrieb:


> Minimiert man das Spiel mit Hilfe der Win Taste und ging wieder zurück ins Spiel hatte man 4 Eckige baume vor sich die 2 Minuten brauchten bis sie wieder halbwegs normal aussahen.


Wer viel zum Desktop wechselt, soll mal Windowed Mode probieren...
Spiele seit DAoC nicht ohne und kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man ein MMORPG im Fullscreen spielen kann.



Acuria schrieb:


> Das Spiel wirkt für mich viel zu eingeengt.
> Sprich ich musste nur den weg folgen um sämtliche Quest´s anzu nehmen und am Strassengraben konnte ich sie auch schon erledigen, einzig und allein die Tatsache das man diese Quest nicht bei dem NPC abgeben konnte sondern wieder weiterlaufen musste nachdem man sich durch das halb englisch halb deutsch gehaltene Questbuch angeschaut hatte, hält einem im Spiel auf Trab.


Geschmackssache! Mir gefallen die Quests, weil man weder stundenlang herumsuchen, noch stundenlang herumkillen muss.
Zudem: wem die deutsche Übersetzung nicht gefällt, kan auch ganz in englisch spielen. Übersetzungen dauern unglaublich lange, gerade in so großen Spielen. Man kann nicht erwarten, daß am ersten Tag alles übersetzt ist.



Acuria schrieb:


> Im sogenannten Schlachtfeld hatte ich nun die möglichkeit den PVP Kampf kennen zu lernen.
> Welcher nach einer Weile sehr Spassig war doch für mich einfach nicht warm zu bekommen ist da sich die Charaktere wie Holzpflöcke bewegen.


Ganz schön dreist das Wort "sogenannten" zu benutzen. Sag ein einziges Spiel, in dem es bessere Schlachtfelder gibt. WoW? ---> *totlach*
Mythic hat durch DAoC Jahrelange Erfahrung mit RvR Schlachtzonen. Das ganze System ist extrem gut ausgeklügelt. Das Balancing ist für Releasestatus schon sehr gut und wird mit der Zeit, wie bei allen Onlinespielen verfeinert werden. Daran ist überhaupt nichts auszusetzen.
Und nochmal zu den Charakterbewegungen: Sie bewegen sich absolut flüssig.



Acuria schrieb:


> Im Großen und ganzen konnte mich das Spiel überhaupt nicht begeistern denn was mir da geboten wurde kannte ich schon von anderen Spielen nur leider war das Super schlecht umgesetzt.
> 
> Pve ist langweilig und nach gewisser Zeit ansträngend denn die Sprache im Gebiet der Grünhäute wie auch die Texte machen bekloppt.
> Stumpn´z sin zumm Moshn da. <<<
> ...


Machs doch besser, wenn Du denkst es sei "super schlecht umgesetzt". Mythic war mit MMORPG's vor deinen "anderen Spielen" da, es seidenn Du ziehst Vergleiche zu Ultima Online...
Also kann man da nicht von umsetzen reden, vielmehr von fortsetzen bzw weiterentwickeln. Ich kenne das RvR System jedenfalls nur von DAoC. Und an das Spiel kommt War locker wieder heran.

Man kann jederzeit sein Gebiet verlassen und in andere ziehen, wo die Questtexte besser lesbar sind. Das Argument, man bekäme Kopfschmerzen ist also kraftlos.
So etwas, wie diese Questtexte gab es zuvor in keinem mir bekannten Spiel. Ich finde sie sehr erfrischend lustig im Vergleich zum Ernst der anderen.
Dazu kommt - und ich kann es einfach nicht weglassen an dieser Stelle deine Rechtschreibung zu kritisieren - bin ich äußerst glücklich, daß die Texte nicht von Dir sind. Dann könnte sie nämlich keiner auf Dauer lesen. Nimm das bitte nicht allzu persönlich. Aber ich habe bei 50 Fehlern aufgehört zu zählen.



Acuria schrieb:


> Das ständige durch die Welt " Gelagge" wird auf dauer sehr nervig.
> Die Wartezeiten sind entsätzlich.
> 
> Wer nun meint ich hätte ja auch auf die Seite der Ordnung gehen können dem sage ich: Warum denn? Mir wurden diese Klassen vorgestellt und nun möchte ich diese auch spielen denn ich habe dafür bezahlt, ob die Server überlastet sind oder nicht Interessiert mich so garnicht denn ich geh auch nicht zum bäcker Bezahle ein Schwarzbrot und gehe mit einem Weißbrot weil die anderen noch im Ofen lagen.


Nochmal: weder Grafiklag, noch direkte Latenz ist vorhanden bei entsprechender Hardware/Verbindung. Vielleicht ist neue Hardware erforderlich bei Dir?
Die Wartezeiten sind erfreulich kurz im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen. Teilweise warte ich eine Sekunde und es geht weiter (Egal welches Reich). Also schonwieder eine Behauptung ohne Boden...

Was hat die Ordnung mit Latenz oder Grafiklag zu tun? o_O
Wenn Du deine Klasse spielen willst, gibt es eine einfache Lösung: spiel sie doch...



Acuria schrieb:


> Spiele wie World of Warcraft, Lotro oder Guildwars haben es vorgemacht wie es geht und trotzdem ist sowas bei raus gekommen, sehr Schade.
> 
> Deshalb ist MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG das WAR nicht so der Renner wird wie sich alle erhoffen denn viele Spieler sind extrem verwöhnt und werden deswegen jede Kleinigkeit zu schätzen wissen die sie im SPiel geboten bekommen.


Und da haben wir die "Vergleichsspiele". Ich schreibe diesen Satz vielleicht später weiter. Muss erst aus dem Lachen kommen ;D

Die "extrem verwöhnten" Spieler, die lieber Raiden und PvP nicht mögen, haben in War sowieso nix verlohren und es macht der Community auch wenig aus, ob nun ein Opfer mehr oder weniger herumrennt.



Acuria schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt kommt: "Mimimimiii" oder geh zu WOW, GW, LOTRO ect. dem sage ich folgendes,
> 
> ALSO jetzt ihr was meint ihr zu dem Spiel, was sind eure ersten eindrücke was konnte Bestechen was fiel euch negativ auf?


Das schreiben nur Leute, die Ihre Meinungen nicht artikulieren können oder keine haben.

Bis auf eine einzige Sache im Spiel bin ich bis jetzt sehr begeistert.
Die eine Sache ist das Matchmaking-System für Szenarien, in dem es sehr oft vorkommt, daß viele Low-Level Spieler gegen viele High-Level Spieler antreten sollen. Die "Lowies" sind zwar von ihren Stats her auf einem "Medium"-Level für das Szenario aufgestuft, haben jedoch die ganzen Skills und Ausrüstungen nicht, die die höheren haben.
So steht es (FAST) immer fest, wer gewinnt in so einem Fall.
Aber das Spiel wurde erst released und das wird sicher noch besser ausgefeilt werden.
Ansonsten:
- keine Lags, 
- insgesammt nettere und (meistens) auch erwachsenere Leute, als in bekannten Konkurrenzspielen.
- schöne Grafik, die nicht zuuuu hohe Anforderungen hat
- viele Features, für die andere Spiele schon Addons brauchen
- sehr Interessantes Gilden-, sowie Hauptstadtsystem (Level, Boni)
- Interessante und ausgewogene Klassen auf beiden Seiten
- Wenige Crashes/Rausflüge dafür, daß das Spiel gerade released wurde
- Quests, die nicht allzulange dauern
- Archivements (!)
- Spielertitel

Ach die Liste kann noch lange so weitergehen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was die Zukunft bringen wird (hoffentlich gibt es kein Trials of Atlantis ;>  )


----------



## Churchak (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Jepp...levelfarmen...und dann? Counterstrike etc. leben durch die vielen Maps und dadurch das sie EXTREM dynamisch sind...diese Dynamik wird ein MMORPG aber nie erreichen. Wo liegt die Langzeitmotivation darin in Überzahl zum 10. mal die gegnerische Hauptstadt einzunehmen? Oder noch schlimmer...wo liegt die Langzeitmotivation darin zum 10.mal die eigene Hauptstadt in Unterzahl zu verlieren?
> Bei WoW gibt es immer neuen PvE-Content den man noch nicht erreicht hat...es können immer nur ein paar sehr wenige den höchsten PvP-Rang haben...und es gibt immer neue Items.
> Items fallen bei Warhammer ja schonmal raus weil wenn man (immer)bessere Items einführt dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Kämpfe doch eher durch Ausrüstung als durch Skill entschieden werden. PvE-Content will Mythic ja nur nebenbei bedienen. Das wird richtig, richtig schwer die Leute bei der Stange zu halten.....bei DaoC haben sie darin auch schon versagt.



sorry aber wie soll ich nem blinden farben erklärn ?und sorry in sachen RvR bist du einfach blind bzw erweckst den starken eindruck. wenn es dir auf den sack geht ,immer in der übermacht zu sein, was hindert dich daran auf nen server zu gehn oder  in eine fraktion wo du in unterzahl bist? beide reiche haben super klassen zu bieten. 
bzw du scheinst dir echt das Hauptstadt erober wie nen AV vorzusetelln wo jeder aneinander vorbeirennt und man das dadurch doch gewinnen kann das das in WAR ganz anders läuft verstehst du ned womit ich wieder beim blinden bin der farben erklärt.


----------



## Allfatha (18. September 2008)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, ich bin auch überraschend enttäuscht von War und ich sage auch klar, warum ich des bin.....

Ich häütte mir mehr erwartet von....

1.) den Klassen, die Auswahl ist meines erachtens nach mager, jedes Volk verfügt über die exakte Kopie der Gegnerfraktion, mit dem einen Unterschied  der Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten, der weisse Löwe mag die Ausnahme sein. 
2.) Festhaltepower, jeder Wichtel im Spiel verfügt über ein AE Root, wie schwachsinnig, einzelne Kämpferklassen bilden hierbei die Ausnahme. Jeder kämpft mit den fast exakt gleichen Skills, wie langweilig.
3.) Die Grafik, naja, schlecht ist sie nicht, mehr hätte ich mir aber dennoch erwartet, vielleicht sind meine Erwartungen bezüglich diesem einen Punkt ja auch zu hoch.
4.) Bugs, es wimmelt davon in War, kommt mir nicht mit "Warte bis es released wird" quatsch an, es wird morgen released, für jene, die nicht wissen was ein Tag ist, er hat nur 24 Stunden, das wird sich nicht so schnell ändern. Und ja, ich weiss WoW hatte auch viele Bugs im Release, das schmälert dennoch nicht mein Urteil, nur weil ein paar MMORPGs scheisse gebaut haben, bin ich lange noch nicht gewillt das zu verzeihen. Beim Bäcker kaufe ich mir auch kein Brotteig.
5.) Szenarien sind ganz gelungen, das einzige Manko was ich da habe ist die Uhr, die weiterläuft, und wenn mal eine Schlacht wirklich spannend ist, läuft die ab und schwupps du bist draussen, sowas beklopptes.
6.) Die Quests. Sie sind nicht wirklich gut unterteilt, teilweise läuft man für eine dumme Quest durch 2 Maps, nur um festzustellen, dass der Mob, den du nieten sollst ein HELD ist, naja, vielleicht denkt sich ja GOA, den soloest du locker. Ist ja nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn zumindest im Questlog stehen würde, elitequest oder so.
Zu dem muss man für etliche Quest hin- und herlaufen wien irrer, meist könnte man in der Zeit, in der man zu Quest läuft, drei andere abschliessen können.
7.) Balance. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie Heiler trotz eingehenden DMG immer noch sich selber heilen können, man könnte es ja verstehen, wenn die nen instant feuern oder so aber die spammen sich teilweise mit heals zu während sie von zwei Leuten verdroschen werden, irgendwie finde ich das sehr merkwürdig. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Sounds, Konzept des PvP/PvE finde ich optimal, also mein Fazit, grosses Potential aber bisher recht schwache Umsetzung finde ich.


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Die Spieler mit denen man ein MMO spielt machen ein MMO aus, der Rest ist zweitrangig meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Helrok schrieb:


> dynamik entspricht bewegung - im cc ist dies jedenfalls nicht der fall?! tut mir leid, aber deine "definition" ist für mich schlichtweg falsch. ein (wow)magier, der einen gegner mit nem sheep aus dem kampf nimmt, entfernt druck (und somit dynamik) von sich. zumal mit den verschiedenen rassen-/klassen-/itemfähigkeiten cc in wow eh nur noch lächerlich geworden ist. dazu noch dimishing returns, die cc auf eine ähnliche dauer bringen, wie in war. in wow zählt nur noch abhärtung.





Was denn nun? Dynamik in WAR ist toll wegen geringem CC...durch diminishing returns wird CC in WoW auf WAR-Niveau gesenkt...was du dann auch wieder schlecht findest. Entscheide dich mal.

Wie du ja selbst sagst: Ein Magier sheept...daraufhin hat der andere(und sein Team) etliche Möglichkeiten ihn aus dem Sheep zu holen. Natürlich hat das Team des Magiers Möglichkeiten sie daran zu hindern...genauso wie sie vorher Möglichkeiten hatten den Magier am Sheepen zu hindern. Das ist genau das was Dynamik ausmacht. Dadurch das alle etliche Optionen haben, entwickeln sich die Kämpfe nicht statisch sondern verändern sich und verlangen Reaktionen und nicht bloss Aktionen von den Spielern. Durch CC werden die Spieler bei WoW dazu gezwungen mehr zu machen als einfach nur damätsch und heal...und durch diminishing returns wird dafür gesorgt das CC Leute nicht ewig aus dem Spiel nehmen kann.


----------



## Thoraros (18. September 2008)

In WAR gibt es genügend CC-Möglichkeiten wie z.b. Snare,Knockdown,Knockback, Stun und Root. Der Root hält 10 sek --> eine sehr lange Zeit. Die meisten Debuffs siehe Barbar halten 20sek was ausreichend ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass in der Beta diese nur 5 bis 7 sek gehalten haben. Nun haben Debuffs einen Sinn denn vorher hat sich Schaden mehr gelohnt.


----------



## Ebon (18. September 2008)

elisia schrieb:


> Wowspieler : hallo ich komme aus wow war gefällt mir schonmal ganz gut
> warhammer spieler willkommen in war
> wowspieler : welche quest macht ihr gerade wo finde ich xy könnt ihr die quest in den chat verlinken
> warhammer spieler : wir sind hier nicht in wow
> ...



xD

stimmt

Schon oft erlebt. Wie verlink ich Items xD

Oder in Szenario versuchen die leute durch einen durchzulaufen O.O

Viele haben einfach noch nicht begriffen das es anderes ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sozusagen sind alle schon eingeritten ... hmm eingefahren (vielleicht besser) xD


----------



## Ilunadin (18. September 2008)

GERADE weil es DEINE Meinung ist,solltest du sie in einen Blog verpacken und keinen neuen Beitrag eröffnen.

Mir gefällt das Spiel trotz seiner Fehler,genauso wie ein paar AoC Spielern auch IHR Spiel noch gefällt,aber wenn mich was stört---> Hey, ich kann bloggen!


MfG Ilu

PS: Deutsche Rechschreibung ist recht simpel,seit es Onlinewörterbücher gibt!


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> sorry aber wie soll ich nem blinden farben erklärn ?und sorry in sachen RvR bist du einfach blind bzw erweckst den starken eindruck. wenn es dir auf den sack geht ,immer in der übermacht zu sein, was hindert dich daran auf nen server zu gehn oder  in eine fraktion wo du in unterzahl bist? beide reiche haben super klassen zu bieten.
> bzw du scheinst dir echt das Hauptstadt erober wie nen AV vorzusetelln wo jeder aneinander vorbeirennt und man das dadurch doch gewinnen kann das das in WAR ganz anders läuft verstehst du ned womit ich wieder beim blinden bin der farben erklärt.




Da stellt sich wohl eher die Frage wie du als Blinder mir Farben erklären willst. Also wenn es mir auf den Sack geht ständig die überlegene Seite zu spielen dann schmeiße ich den Char weg und level einen Char auf der Seite, die ständig unterlegen ist(weil wir ja alle gerne verlieren)....dadurch erreiche ich dann genau was? Oder soll ich ständig zwischen den Chars wechseln dann habe ich mal Überzahl und gewinne haushoch und mal Unterzahl und verliere haushoch? Das macht das ganze natürlich viiiiel interessanter.

Nein Ich scheine mir die Hauptstadteroberung mit 4 bis 6 aktiven Städten so vorzustellen wie AV(das habe ich jetzt aber ca. 3 mal erwähnt). Das mit 1vs1 City stelle ich mir so vor das die Seite in Unterzahl ständig in der Defensive ist und die andere Hauptstadt nichtmal aus der Ferne sieht(was allerdings auch nicht wirklich viel prickelnder als das AV-Syndrom ist).
Jetzt weist du auch wieso du hier der Blinde bist....


----------



## Thoraros (18. September 2008)

MÖB falsch... man muss erst die große Festung vor Altdorf zerstören plus zwei komplette Kampanien um Zugang nach Altdorf zu bekommen und nein es ist kein AV! Wenn man in Altdorf drin is, is die andere City locked! Dort kann man plündern,niederbrennen und und und ...


----------



## Lemonskunk (18. September 2008)

sry...scho nach ersten satz aufgehört zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag mal so ... Manchen mögen WAR , manche nicht. Es gibt genug alternativen ..zb. Brettspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> In WAR gibt es genügend CC-Möglichkeiten wie z.b. Snare,Knockdown,Knockback, Stun und Root. Der Root hält 10 sek --> eine sehr lange Zeit. Die meisten Debuffs siehe Barbar halten 20sek was ausreichend ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass in der Beta diese nur 5 bis 7 sek gehalten haben. Nun haben Debuffs einen Sinn denn vorher hat sich Schaden mehr gelohnt.




Also wurden/werden die Sprüche/buffs/debuffs etc. in etwa der Dauer ähnlicher Sprüche von WoW angeglichen(ist ja nicht verwerflich weil WoW hat ja locker 3 Jahre gebraucht um das so auszuklügeln/testen und es wäre dumm wenn WAR die gleichen Fehler über 3 Jahre wiederholt). Erklärt mir trotzdem nicht wieso jetzt das PvP bei Warhammer dynamischer sein sollte. Jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit Kollisionsabfrage weil das bewirkt das genaue gegenteil(um ein objekt rumzuhüpfen statt durchzuhüpfen macht das ganze alles andere als schneller/dynamischer...höchstens realistischer und strategischer).


*MÖB falsch... man muss erst die große Festung vor Altdorf zerstören plus zwei komplette Kampanien um Zugang nach Altdorf zu bekommen und nein es ist kein AV! Wenn man in Altdorf drin is, is die andere City locked! Dort kann man plündern,niederbrennen und und und ...*

Darum ging es mal gerade sowas von garnicht. Es ging um die mechanik dahinter und ob man jetzt direkt die stadt angreifen kann oder erstmal noch um vorgelagerte burgen kämpfen muss, verändert nur die länge des spiels aber nicht das prinzip(und auch nicht die tatsache das es eine Einbahnstraße ist wenn eine Seite zahlenmäßig überlegen ist).


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (18. September 2008)

war haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist noch nicht perfekt, aber das war kein mmorpg zu beginn! Es macht einfach Spass!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2008)

So langsam aber sicher frage ich mich ob die WoW Fanboys nichts besseres zu tun haben als in ein WAR Forum reinzuschreiben und rum mimien wie schlecht das Spiel ist. AUf geht WoW zocken oder habt ihr da momentan nichts zu tun? Ist es langweilig? Es gab schon den ein oder anderen ehemalige WoW Fanboyauf dem Buffed Forum der am Anfang WAR schlecht gemacht hat und jetzt hellauf begeistert ist und WoW flamed...das gibt mir ehrlich gesagt zu denken. Abgesehen davon bin ich froh dass WAR dann frei von solchen Spielern ist die hier nur mies machen selbst aller höchstens bis Stufe 5 gezockt haben und absolut keine Ahnung haben. Ich hab absolut keine Lust auf die WoW Community in WAR: Itemgeil, total Imba und absolut die geilsten auf ihren Servern. Ne danke.

Zudem vergessen einige das WoW nicht das erste Online Rollenspiel ist. Klar ich erinnere mich auch romantisch an meine ersten WoW Abenteuer, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich jetzt alle Spiele schlecht machen muss, die vielleicht an mein lieblingsspiel rankommen. Viele flamen auch nur, weil der großteil ihrer Gilde zu WAR wechselt oder zu anderen mmorpgs geht. Bitte rennt nich mit so nem Brett am Kopf durch die Gegend und benehmt euch nich so wie manipulierte Roboter, die alles toll finden was Gevater Blizzard bringt. Man könnte das ja schon fast mit einer Glaubensverbreitung der Kirche gleichsetzen. Geht hinaus und zeigt der Menschheit dass sie WoW braucht und keine anderen Online Spiele!

Die einen mögen AoC, die anderen LotRO, WoW und/ oder WAR. Was macht das für einen Unterschied ihr müsst die Spiele doch nicht zocken meine Güte. Lasst die Fans Fans sein und gut ist. Warum jeder meint dass seine Meinung so wichtig ist verstehe ich auch nicht. 

Sie kamen, Sie sahen, machten es schlecht und flamen weiter. Geht raiden, pvp oder was weiß ich dailies machen, kaputt machen könnt ihr den WAR Fans sowieso nichts. Also spart euch lieber die Zeit und macht was sinnvolles als solche Beleidigungen zu schreiben.

Nicht jedem gefällt irgendein Spiel aber es soll auch noch Leute geben die sich dann nicht weiter damit beschäftigen und sich erwachsen benehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja Pacster wir wissen so langsam dass du WAR nicht magst also lass stecken


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Apostasy schrieb:


> So langsam aber sicher frage ich mich ob die WoW Fanboys nichts besseres zu tun haben als in ein WAR Forum reinzuschreiben und rum mimien wie schlecht das Spiel ist. AUf geht WoW zocken oder habt ihr da momentan nichts zu tun? Ist es langweilig? Es gab schon den ein oder anderen ehemalige WoW Fanboyauf dem Buffed Forum der am Anfang WAR schlecht gemacht hat und jetzt hellauf begeistert ist und WoW flamed...das gibt mir ehrlich gesagt zu denken. Abgesehen davon bin ich froh dass WAR dann frei von solchen Spielern ist die hier nur mies machen selbst aller höchstens bis Stufe 5 gezockt haben und absolut keine Ahnung haben. Ich hab absolut keine Lust auf die WoW Community in WAR: Itemgeil, total Imba und absolut die geilsten auf ihren Servern. Ne danke.
> 
> Zudem vergessen einige das WoW nicht das erste Online Rollenspiel ist. Klar ich erinnere mich auch romantisch an meine ersten WoW Abenteuer, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich jetzt alle Spiele schlecht machen muss, die vielleicht an mein lieblingsspiel rankommen. Viele flamen auch nur, weil der großteil ihrer Gilde zu WAR wechselt oder zu anderen mmorpgs geht. Bitte rennt nich mit so nem Brett am Kopf durch die Gegend und benehmt euch nich so wie manipulierte Roboter, die alles toll finden was Gevater Blizzard bringt. Man könnte das ja schon fast mit einer Glaubensverbreitung der Kirche gleichsetzen. Geht hinaus und zeigt der Menschheit dass sie WoW braucht und keine anderen Online Spiele!
> 
> ...




Genau das gleiche trifft doch auch auf einige War spieler zu. Geht hinaus und zeigt der Menschheit dass sie Warhammer  braucht und keine anderen Online Spiele! Ich wette das kann man genauso auf die anderen Spieler von AoC oder LOTR projizieren. Also doch ehr ein Problem der Menschheit nicht  eines WoW Fanboys?


----------



## Punischer240 (18. September 2008)

omg die mobs laufen zu dir rückwärts?? meine fresse das war ne beta ich zocke auch open beta naja zeit vorgestern headstart aber damals war das nochn bug was es heute nicht mehr gibt genauso wie viele andere..die wartezeiten in den senarios sind bei mir höchsten 5 min.. und wegen der sprache das ist orkisch geh mal auf nen wow rp server da darfste nihtmal das wort reallife oder server schreiben sonst schreibt dich nen gm an das du dich an die regeln alten sollst als normaler mensch langt man sich da nur noch ans hirn und denkt sich meine fresse wo bin ich den nur hier gelanden und das fühl ich auch im orc gebiet deswegen wars da auch so geil die atacken zb da härteste oder tritt in die nüsse find ich einfach nur noch geil is wenigstens nich immer das gleiche gesummse mit  tritt.schlag flegel usw das kennt ja schon jeder


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche trifft doch auch auf einige War spieler zu. Geht hinaus und zeigt der Menschheit dass sie Warhammer  braucht und keine anderen Online Spiele! Ich wette das kann man genauso auf die anderen Spieler von AoC oder LOTR projizieren. Also doch ehr ein Problem der Menschheit nicht  eines WoW Fanboys?



Stimmt trifft auf einige Spieler zu da gebe ich dir Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich selber sowas nicht mag und da von mir ausgehe. Wobei es bei den WoW Fanboys extrem auffällt - wenn du mal so n paar posts durchliest.

Wobei gibt es in WoW einen richtigen rp server xD wo de menschen auch wirklich rp betreiben? Da hat ein Freund von mir andere Erfahrungen gesammelt und wurde dumm von der seite angemacht als er sich rp mässig versuchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das war nich sehr rp mässig


----------



## ramsleier (18. September 2008)

Mir gefällt das Spiel, meiner Meinung nach ist es auf jedenfall besser als WoW wenn man es mit der Open Beta von WoW vergleicht. WoW ist 3 Jahre alt und hat schon viele Patches und auch schon ein addon hinter sich, WAR gerade mal eine Woche!


----------



## Kal-Chan (18. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche trifft doch auch auf einige War spieler zu. Geht hinaus und zeigt der Menschheit dass sie Warhammer  braucht und keine anderen Online Spiele! Ich wette das kann man genauso auf die anderen Spieler von AoC oder LOTR projizieren. Also doch ehr ein Problem der Menschheit nicht  eines WoW Fanboys?



hast du mal einen war-fanboy in wow-forum flamen sehen?? ich glaube nicht -.-.





ps:    *Apotasy /signed* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airathor (18. September 2008)

Ich finde das Spiel toll. Hatte eine menge Spaß in der Beta und hab mir auch die CE gekauft.
Jetzt warte Ich nur noch, das die ganzen dummen wowkids sich wieder verziehen und schon kann man WAR wieder
geniessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (18. September 2008)

ja, ich sags nochmal WAR floppt genau wie AoC


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Kal-Chan schrieb:


> hast du mal einen war-fanboy in wow-forum flamen sehen?? ich glaube nicht -.-.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab leider nicht die Zeit mein Leben mit Foren lesen zu verbringen. Aber ausschliesen würde ich es nicht.


----------



## SeelenGeist (18. September 2008)

Die ganzen War-Fanbois sagen eh, dass dieses Spiel perfekt wäre.. lulz..


----------



## Durlok (18. September 2008)

ich muss auch sagen dass ich von WAR positiv überrascht bin allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen dass ich mir von dem spiel nicht viel erwartet habe 
um so grösser ist meine freude das es doch grossen spass macht

ich habe vorher ein paar monate  AoC gespielt und deshalb war die umstellung in bezug auf grafik und kampfsystem schon etwas schwerer aber der fun faktor macht diese minuspunkte bei weitem weg und das pvp finde ich sehr gelungn


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Die ganzen War-Fanbois sagen eh, dass dieses Spiel perfekt wäre.. lulz..



Wenn das deren Meinung ist...was jetzt? Ich glaube über 80% der Wow War-Flamer haben das Spiel einfach noch nie gespielt.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

warscheinlich interessiert keinen meine meinung aber ich lasse es mir trotzdem nicht nehmen hier noch einmal kundzutun,
dass ich von WAR MAßLOS ENTTÄUSCHT BIN!!!!!11111 RICHTIG SCHLECHT!!! ;D HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Yuffie_xD schrieb:


> warscheinlich interessiert keinen meine meinung aber ich lasse es mir trotzdem nicht nehmen hier noch einmal kundzutun,
> dass ich von WAR MAßLOS ENTTÄUSCHT BIN!!!!!11111 RICHTIG SCHLECHT!!! ;D HAHAHAHA!!!



Nach der hier vorhandenen Logik müsstest du also ein WoW Spieler sein.


----------



## Slaargh (18. September 2008)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Die ganzen War-Fanbois sagen eh, dass dieses Spiel perfekt wäre.. lulz..




Perfekt sicher nicht, aber für die Anhänger sicher ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Da gibt es noch viele Dinge die man verbessern kann. Warhammer hat trotzdem Potenzial ohne Ende. War ist jetzt schon ziemlich gut, und ich wette es wird mit den nächsten Monaten um einiges wachsen. Ich bin nicht traurig über die Leute die sich jetzt von technischen Problemen ect. abschrecken lassen. Die Leute die hier jetzt schon die Schnauze vollhaben sind nämlich Jene die dann auf den Schlachtfeldern auch nach einer Minute rumnerven, meckern und schimpfen und andere Spieler auf das übelste beleidigen, weil die Gegenseite mal wieder koordinierter zu Werke geht. In WAR gibt es keinen I-Win-Knopf. Entweder Teamplay oder man kann afk gehen.

Ich finde WAR total geil. Es macht mir richtig viel Spaß. Und auch wenn es sich hier im Forum alle WAR-Hasser noch so sehr herbeisehnen ... WAR wird kein Flopp =).


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

Boah können die ganzen WoWler mal wieder in ihr Forum kriechen oder ist bei denen so tote Hose, dass sie nix zu tun haben und nur hier reinschreiben? 
Unterhalte mich gerne sinnvoll über ein Thema, aber nicht so:




Yuffie_xD schrieb:


> warscheinlich interessiert keinen meine meinung aber ich lasse es mir trotzdem nicht nehmen hier noch einmal kundzutun,
> dass ich von WAR MAßLOS ENTTÄUSCHT BIN!!!!!11111 RICHTIG SCHLECHT!!! ;D HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Ollivan (18. September 2008)

hab jetz ehrlichgesagt nur die erste seite gelesen und da kam es mir schon vor als wollten alle, die von war begeistert sind, die enttäuschten enthaupten...
ich persönlich find das spiel echt gelungen, hab davor lange wow gespielt und bin froh, endlich etwas für mich persönlich perfekt passendes gefunden zu haben.
an den threadersteller:
so wie du das beschreibst, hört es sich so an, als würdest du mit einem rechner, der nicht für das spiel gedacht ist, auf einem viel zu vollen server spielen. bei mir sind die gegner niemals 'halb rückwärts' auf mich zugelaufen und viereckige bäume konnte ich auch noch nicht beobachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds nur schade, dass die community, die ich eigentlich bei WAR so gerne mag, auf einmal gegen jeden kritiker das flamen anfängt. bitte erhaltet doch den netten umgangston hier im forum...

grüßle Ollivan


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Ghuld0n schrieb:


> Boah können die ganzen WoWler mal wieder in ihr Forum kriechen oder ist bei denen so tote Hose, dass sie nix zu tun haben und nur hier reinschreiben?
> Unterhalte mich gerne sinnvoll über ein Thema, aber nicht so:


 Und der nächste 0815 WoW Flame. JaJa die War Community, ein Synonym für Erwachsenheit.


----------



## Khorgarjin (18. September 2008)

Ja ich lese diese Worte oft. Diese Worte die ich finde, sehr seltsam sind. „WOW ist 3 Jahre alt … WOW hat nicht anders angefangen … WOW Beta war nicht so super wie WAR.“

Ja was habt ihr erwartet? Mythic hat Erfahrung und das mehr als die 3 Jahre WOW … GOA hat Erfahrung und das auch ne lange Zeit. Also die haben mehr Erfahrung damit, als ob WOW nur als WOW zu sehen ist und WAR nur als WAR und DaoC nur als DaoC und Guild Wars nur als Guild Wars. Das wäre als würde ich nur Merkel sehen und nicht die CDU. Die Firmen machen das spiel und wir die User bestimmen den erfolg. Sie müssen das nur in die Wegeleiten und das hat Blizzard 3 Jahre bewiesen und gemacht. WAR hat gewisse Dinge noch vor sich keine Frage, aber Myhtic hat doch viel mehr Erfahrung. Aber zurück zum eigentlich Problem


GOA

Sagen wir es kurz. Die sind Schuld. Bitte ne Fanseite bekommt ein Livestream von ihrem Hörspiel hin, auch wenn es nicht gleich super startete, aber sie haben es hinbekommen und verlangen dafür nichts. Sie freuen sich über Kritik, Lob und Flames, dass ist eben so. Aber sie verlangen kein Geld. Jetzt kommt ne Firma an die das nicht hinbekommt, wofür man sie bezahlt? Na bitte da hört doch der Spaß auf. Da helfen keine 7 Tage, wenn die das eigentliche Problem nicht bekämpfen.
Dann ist Mythic noch so gemein und beschwert sich Teilweise über die User, sehr gewagte Worte wie ich finde. Aber das Problem ist GOA und die haben mehr Erfahrung als 3 Jahre WOW und die haben mehr Erfahrung als AoC! Die müssten das doch hinbekommen? Das ist ihr Job und ich würde gern mehr lesen über WAR, da ich Fan von Warhammer bin und gern RVR machen möchte. Aber nicht 16% juhu … 15% juhu … 14% … moment mal. Nein das ist nicht WAR, sondern das ist GOA. Das ist kein Flame von mir an WAR, keine Frage ich zocke es nicht und kann nur das wiedergeben was ich lese und da gibt es einige gute Punkte und auch einige weniger gute, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Was ich derzeit hier lese ist mehr ein Problem von GOA und das ist für mich kein WAR. Das ist ein Problem und wenn GOA weiter so macht, versuche ich, wenn ich dann WAR zocke, mir einen Amyacc zu besorgen. Denn wenn nur GOA das wirkliche Problem ist … dann ist es nicht das Spiel. Also jetzt nicht wie das Spiel vom großen blauen Bär … obwohl er ja auch Warhammer … ach egal.

Ich kann nur hoffen, für euch ;p das GOA es auf die Reihe bekommt und ihr mal 20% knackt ;p und auch mal Berichte die Tage abliefert. „Boar das Spiel ist doch net so toll … hier und da Probleme und das ist net so schön etc.“ oder „Super geil … ich Zwerg, gegen 100 Orks was will man mehr ;p“ Sowas will ich lesen, denn ich bin ein Zwerg und wenn wir zu zweit sind, wären das 50 Orks für jeden … reicht doch dicke =). Nein Ehrlich ich hoffe das GOA es hinbekommt, was ich bis jetzt sehe ist aber nicht das Problem WAR. 

Lange Rede und gar kein Sinn, GOA ist nicht WAR, GOA ist ein Problem.


----------



## Ollivan (18. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Und der nächste 0815 WoW Flame. JaJa die War Community, ein Synonym für Erwachsenheit.



produktiver beitrag zu diesem thema. dankeschön -.-


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Und der nächste 0815 WoW Flame. JaJa die War Community, ein Synonym für Erwachsenheit.



Ich weiß zwar nicht was dein Problem ist, aber hast du nichts besseres zu tun als die WAR-Community in jedem Thread zu flamen, weil diese angeblich nicht erwachsen genug ist???


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Im Moment hab ich nichts zu tun ja. Habt ihr sonst nichts zu tun als in jeden Thread die WoW Community zu Flamen weil diese angeblich so viel unreifer ist als die War Community? Also ich seh da keinen Unterschied. Beide haben ihre Kiddys in etwa gleich großer Anzahl.


----------



## Ollivan (18. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich nichts zu tun ja. Habt ihr sonst nichts zu tun als in jeden Thread die WoW Community zu Flamen weil diese angeblich so viel unreifer ist als die War Community?



Wie war das noch mit 'was du nicht willst was man dir tut...'? Soviel zum Erwachsensein.


----------



## Goranos (18. September 2008)

Da das hier langsam aber sicher zu ner Krankheit wird führe ich einfach mal einen Begriff für solchen Menschen ein....
DAU
Das steh kurz für Dümmster anzunehmender User"


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Kal-Chan schrieb:


> hast du mal einen war-fanboy in wow-forum flamen sehen?? ich glaube nicht -.-.





Ehm....also das was ihr als Flame bezeichnet, ist in der Regel mehr oder weniger sachliche Kritik. Stimmt...sowas hat man von WAR-Fanboys in WoW-Foren eher selten gesehen. Da liest man immer nur ganz intelligente Sachen wie "WAAAAGH". "WAR is coming", "Scheiß World of Farmcraft. Glücklicherweise kommt WAR bald"...und das ist auch schon der ganze Inhalt dieser hochwertigen Posts. Die hast du alle übersehen? Gratulation...da musste dich richtig angestrengt haben...

Was man allerdings dort nicht findet sind bereits ab dem 2. Post unprovozierte Angriffe in Richtung WAR. Andersrum ist das ja leider an der Tagesordnung...aber das hat wohl was mit Hund und Mond zu tun(das war aber bei HdRO und AoC auch schon so).

Und wenn du dir mal mit offenen Augen das Forum durchlesen würdest, kämst du zu keinem anderen Ergebnis weil es da glücklicherweise um Fakten und nicht um Meinungen geht.


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit 'was du nicht willst was man dir tut...'? Soviel zum Erwachsensein.



 Ach komm, jetz nähern wir uns ja diesen Niveau "du hast angefangen, nein du....." .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (18. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Ach komm, jetz nähern wir uns ja diesen Niveau "du hast angefangen, nein du....." .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lasst einfach gut sein mit dem ewigen geflame wow vs war. wem war gefällt, soll es spielen. wem wow besser taugt, bitte, soll er wow spielen. wo is das problem?

gute nacht zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2008)

Ich möchte auch mal mein Senf zum Thema WoW, AoC, WAR, beta, fehler bei Release, uns sonstigem zeugs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Prinzip ist das alles egal. Unter dem Strich zählt nur, wieviel die Software eingebracht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da hat Blizzard die Nase mit World of Warcraft weit, weit vorne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raven84 (18. September 2008)

Ich stelle mir die Frage was all diese " WAR IST DER LETZTE SCH..." Flamer erwartet haben ein völlig flüssig laufenden Spiel was sofort in allen belangen funktioniert ? Ich bitte euch seid mal realistisch wems nicht gefällt *ESC --> Ausloggen*. Selbst World of Farmcraft war am anfang nicht besser. Wenn WAR in 3-4 Jahren immer noch nicht läuft dürft ihr mich korrigieren.


----------



## Iodun (18. September 2008)

also ich habe mir jetzt 10 seiten durchgelesen und herzhaft gelacht womit ihr eure zeit verschendet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde warhammer geil. der erste patch hat schon ne menge betafehler ausgebügelt. der 2. bis  xx wird das spiel perfektionieren wies bei allen games der fall ist. fakt ist das warhammer endlich eine platform für pvpleute bietet mit moderaten wartezeiten wenn man da überhaupt von reden kann. irgendwie rennt einem immer einer über den weg dem man die rübe einhauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also die leute die sich hier aufregen und rumheulen sollten wieder gehen und ihr kackwow spielen und uns hier nicht auf den sack gehen !!!!!!


----------



## Raven84 (18. September 2008)

rüschtüsch 

WoW kannste einfach nicht mit WAR vergleichen.

aber versuch das mal diesen RoxxoRWoWICHBINIMBAKiddies zu erklären. Aber so kann man das noch Tagelang weiterschreiben.

*notizanmich* brauch unbedingt ne Flame Signatur XD


----------



## warhammer4life (18. September 2008)

LOL!

Jeder weis doch das WOW spieler nur Kinder sind wo nix anderes zu tun haben als hier zu flamen,
wenn sie ingame am 24/7 farmen sind und noch frust haben weil sie im rl VERSAGER sind und Mutti gleich den stecker zieht.

Ich sag nur SCHEISS WOW ihr werdet noch sehen wenn in ein jahr warhamer WOW abngelöst hat und keiner dieses gummelgame merh spielt LOL.

und nun geht schlön ins bett und hört auf unser forum zu beschmutzen sonst wird muztti böse

WARHAMMER ROXXX!!!!

mfg

warhammer4life


----------



## Khorgarjin (18. September 2008)

GEnau das ist warum ich gern WAR anfangen will. Da es eben RVR ist und man als Tank dort auch was machen kann. Aber naja was man hier auch liest, ist das eben GOA da bissel im Weg steht. Ich will ja nicht gegen WAR Flamen, das ist ungerecht. Weil das Spiel sich entwickeln muss, aber eben nicht GOA oder Mythic. Dies find ich vergessen viele Leute. Viele vergleichen WAR mit WOW das geht nicht! Aber man kann die Erfahrung von Myhtic/GOA mit der von Blizzard vergleichen, dass geht und da hat Blizzard bis jetzt bissel mehr Feingefühl bewiesen.

Ich hoffe mal das GOA das hier hinbekommt und es Testacc geben wird, denn dann auf jeden Fall teste ich WAR an. Wenn es richtig cool ist, dann zock ich es auch und keine Frage ... Eisenbrecher wird es sein =). Aber der Punkt ist eben das viele WAR mit WOW vergleichen und das darf man nicht, man darf aber Blizzard mit Myhtic/GOA vergleichen das geht und da ist eben denk ich eher GOA das Problem. Hoffe die bekommen das hin, sonst würde ich mich fragen was überhaupt Phase ist ... also meine als ob DaoC keine Erfahrung ist?

Noch ein Ding hinten drin. Ich hasse dieses WOW for Kiddies gelabber richtig! Das musste man hier und da lesen? WOW ist ein PVE Spiel und baut auf den Prinzip auf das man Items farmt. Das ist eben ein altes Prinzip, aber wer hat nicht Diablo II gezockt und dort ewig Mobs gehackt? Das ist eben WOW und dafür ist es sehr gut. WOW ist eben nicht WAR und WAR nicht WOW und der Vergleich geht nicht. Genau so kann man GW mit WOW vergleichen oder mit WAR? geht das etwa ... nein geht auch nicht. In War steckt gutes Potenzial auf alle Fälle, meine PVP/RVR im Vordergrund ist doch super. Aber mal sehen was draus gemacht wird.


----------



## MF2888 (18. September 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> also ich habe mir jetzt 10 seiten durchgelesen und herzhaft gelacht womit ihr eure zeit verschendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der nächste der 100 Punkte kassiert. 
Edit: Nach den letzten paar Posts soll nochmal wer behaupten die War Community sei erwachsen. :-()
WAR ist ein nettes Spiel, bloß die Community lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

warhammer4life schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> Jeder weis doch das WOW spieler nur Kinder sind wo nix anderes zu tun haben als hier zu flamen,
> wenn sie ingame am 24/7 farmen sind und noch frust haben weil sie im rl VERSAGER sind und Mutti gleich den stecker zieht.
> ...



Hier auch nochmal 100 Punkte...

/edit: sry sind doch 101...


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2008)

warhammer4life schrieb:


> Ich sag nur SCHEISS WOW ihr werdet noch sehen wenn in ein jahr warhamer WOW abngelöst hat und keiner dieses gummelgame merh spielt LOL.



Glaub nicht, das Warhammer wow ablösen kann. Zuwenig neues.


----------



## Raven84 (18. September 2008)

Ein Glück bin ich mir bewusst das es Menschen gibt die auf Grund einer Krankheit Probleme haben mit der Rechtschreibung. Aber das ist ja nicht Thema hier....

WAR wird WoW nicht so einfach ablösen dazu gibts im ostasiatischen Raum zuviele die auf das Game abfahren. Aber das werden wir ja schon sehen. World of Farmcraft sieht mich persöhnlich nicht wieder da ist man als MEnsch nix mehr wert da zählt nur EPIC !!! Außerdem Epic ersetzt da ja Playerskill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2008)

Raven84 schrieb:


> Außerdem Epic ersetzt da ja Playerskill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist bei jedem Item basierten Spiel so. War macht da auch keine Ausnahme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## centavo (18. September 2008)

Junge hbt Ihr Probleme


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ist bei jedem Item basierten Spiel so. War macht da auch keine Ausnahme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quatsch, War wird aufgrund von waaaaahnsinnig erwachsener Community und überdimensionalem Powerplay den ultimativen Overtake über alle anderen RPGs schaffen.

Ihr seid doch so erwachsen, Ihr braucht keine Items...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (18. September 2008)

Ich hab mir die Antworten nicht durchgelesen aber ich kann nur sagen das ich WAR echt gut finde, und das ist das erste Spiel wo ich mir wieder sicher bin das ich es laange Spielen werden nach den letzten MMOPG Erscheinungen.

lg


----------



## warhammer4life (18. September 2008)

Yuffie_xD schrieb:


> Quatsch, War wird aufgrund von waaaaahnsinnig erwachsener Community und überdimensionalem Powerplay den ultimativen Overtake über alle anderen RPGs schaffen.
> 
> Ihr seid doch so erwachsen, Ihr braucht keine Items...
> 
> ...



LOL

Yuffi klappe du shice WOW KID GOGO EINLOGGEN!!!

Musst dochj sicher noch farmen heute...

schnell schnell noch 10 eber töten bevor mutti kommt


----------



## Pacster (18. September 2008)

Raven84 schrieb:


> Aber das werden wir ja schon sehen. World of Farmcraft sieht mich persöhnlich nicht wieder da ist man als MEnsch nix mehr wert da zählt nur EPIC !!! Außerdem Epic ersetzt da ja Playerskill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja..und dann ist da noch der böse, böse Kapitalismus der dich zu einem Objekt degradiert....und dagegen musst du natürlich protestieren indem du WAR spielst. Schon verstanden....;-)


----------



## Ichweissnichts (18. September 2008)

Ich glaube, ich muss mal im WOW Forum ein "WOW am Ende? wotlk ein Flop, WOW bleibt Langeweile pur!" Thread machen. Dann laufen die WOW-Fanboys schnell da hin, und die WAR-Roxxor Flamer gleich mit, und hier könnte man endlich mal wieder die sinnvollen Threads raussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FETTERWOWSPIELTRUCKER (18. September 2008)

warhammer4life schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> Jeder weis doch das WOW spieler nur Kinder sind wo nix anderes zu tun haben als hier zu flamen,
> wenn sie ingame am 24/7 farmen sind und noch frust haben weil sie im rl VERSAGER sind und Mutti gleich den stecker zieht.
> ...



DU SPRICHST MIR AUS DER SEELE WARHAMMER,ALLES NUR FLAMER UND UND RL LOSER ICH HABE AUCH MAL WOW GESPIELT ABA JETZ HAB ICH 1 EURO JOB UND KANN NUR LACHEN ÜBER DIE KLEINEN KINDER DIE IHRE ZEIT DA VERSCHWENDEN WAR IST DER HAMMER KEINER WIRD MEHR WOW ZOCKEN WEIL ES VIEL ZU LOW GEWORDEN IST NURNOCH DIE KLEINEN WOWFANBOIS WERDEN WEITERMACHEN WEIL SIE AUCH WIE IM RL ZU VECHECKED SIND.ALLGEMEIN IST DAS NIWO DER BETRÄGE HIER TOTAL SCHLECHT,SEID WAR DA IST NUR GEFLAME IHR SEIT ALLE SO FERTIG MIT EURER VERKACKTEN WELT LOL ICH GLAUB ICH MACH JETZT ERSTMAL SCHLUSS SONST VERGESSE ICH MICH HIER ICH MÖCHTE NUR NOCHMAL KLAR STELLEN DASS IHR ALLES RL LOSERS SEIT UND ICH MICH SCHÄME FÜR EUCH ! OVER AND OUT DER WOWTRUCKER IHR SCHEISS LOWBOBS HAHAHAAHAHAH LOL HIHIHI IHR SEIT SO KINDISCH EY LOL ICK KANN NED MEHR CU @ GOSSE HADDE LAN ALTA


----------



## Ollivan (18. September 2008)

Dieser Thread ist nur noch ein gegenseitiges Flamen von WoW- und WAR-Spielern, dies anscheinend wirklich nötig haben.
Ich bin 15 und benehm mich nicht so..
/vote for close


----------



## Raven84 (18. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ja..und dann ist da noch der böse, böse Kapitalismus der dich zu einem Objekt degradiert....und dagegen musst du natürlich protestieren indem du WAR spielst. Schon verstanden....;-)




ähm ich zock WoW nicht mehr weil ich die schnauze voll habe, alles gesehen was ich sehen wollte und es mir kein Spaß mehr macht. Hauptsache erstma meckern ^^

bin für n allgemeinen Flamer Channel ^^

/vote 4 closed wurde ja alles gesagt


----------



## FETTERWOWSPIELTRUCKER (18. September 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist nur noch ein gegenseitiges Flamen von WoW- und WAR-Spielern, dies anscheinend wirklich nötig haben.
> Ich bin 15 und benehm mich nicht so..
> +
> /vote 4 closed



= GAYT SCHUHLE EEHJ


----------



## Realbigpain (18. September 2008)

Ey ich geb Dir so Recht was für ein grotten schlechtes Spiel... hab es mir gestern voller erwartung gekauft ... und konnt es heut nach der arbeit endlich antesten und ... nix... es gibt glaub ich echt kein Game was mit wow mithalten kann .... spiel es aber nun schon seit 3 jahren 5 70er und full epic aber bin es leid das spiel sollte world of Farmcraft heissen... da muss man arbeitslos sein um das spielen zu können... nur farmen farmen farmen.... war auf jedenfalll durchgefallen für mich.... schade um die 50 euro echt ​


----------



## Ollivan (18. September 2008)

FETTERWOWSPIELTRUCKER schrieb:


> = GAYT SCHUHLE EEHJ



...was auch immer du mir damit sagen willst.
Verkriech dich wieder in das Loch, aus dem du gekommen bist..
Gute Nacht


----------



## Dimittri (18. September 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> /vote for close



/sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (18. September 2008)

war = zack boom effekt explosion schockwelle smash hit jump cc run hit knack zack fall sterb beleb schrei waaagh

wow = fear dot dot fear dot dot fear dot dot fear ... farm farm raid farm farm raid farm farm raid ...

jedem das was ihn glücklich macht


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> ...was auch immer du mir damit sagen willst.
> Verkriech dich wieder in das Loch, aus dem du gekommen bist..
> Gute Nacht



@olli, ab ins bett! morgen halb 9;-)

an alle anderen denen das spiel nicht gefällt....
wenn ich sowas höre wie " die Charaktere bewegen sich wie Holzpflöcke" und " kein spiel kommt an WoW ran" dann glaub ich eher ihr habtn kack-pc oder seit so an die Schlechte!(ja, schlechte! hast mich richtig gehört..schlechte) grafik in wow gewöhnt das ihr nichts anderes mehr mögt.
Ich hab auch lang genug Wow gespielt (und muss nicht mit meinen 5 70gern, von denen 7 T6 equipt sind, 11 von ihnen den Zul´aman-Bären haben und 45 von denen Total Imba sind) um sagen zu können, das WoW eine der miesesten Grafiken hat. Mir persönlich hat sie gefallen, dieser Comicstyle etc. Aber dann die Grafik-Engine von War nieder zu machen.. schämt euch.
Wem des spiel nicht gefällt solls halt dann in die Tonne werfen, aber man braucht keine Tausend Threads das einem des Spiel nicht gefallen hat und man sooo enttäuscht ist..
Seit mal ehrlich, wer von euch hat Wow von releas an gezockt? wars damals so gut? ich glaub kaum... es war verbugter als War es jetzt ist...
also jungs, noch viel spass beim Weinen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimittri (18. September 2008)

juhu und wieder einer mehr der den Ruf der wow-community runter macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
anstatt rum zu flamen könntest du mal konstruktieve Kritik vorbringen oder einfach mal die Tastatur vom PC nehmen und ausm Fenster werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@FETTERWOWSPIELTRUCKER


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

FETTERWOWSPIELTRUCKER schrieb:


> LOL ALTA IS AUCH ZEIT FÜRS BETT FÜR DICH BIST DAS TYPISCHE WOW KIND SON HÄSSLICHER INETSTÄTA DER AUF DER HAUPTSCHULE NIX REISSEN TUT UND WENN PAPA NACH HAUSE KOMMT HERHALTEN MUSS FÜR SEINE AGGRESSIONEN WEIL N ANDERER PENNER SCHNELLER WAR BEIM LEERGUT AM MÜLLEIMER UND WAS FÜRN LOCH MANN ? DAS IN DAS ICH DEINE MUTTA GESPERRT HAB ODA WAS MANN KKTHXBYE DU OBAHATA MANNMANN NURKIDDIES HIER ZOMFG ROFL AND OUT DER TRUCKAA



sry, aber jetzt reichts mir
Halts maul du scheiß Gangsta-spast. Warum meldest du dich in dem Forum an? um stress zu machen? alta leck mich und ws die ganze Com...
Lern schreiben und werd der deutschen Sprache mächtig, oder tu wenigstens so.....
weißt du wie peinlich du grad bist? es hocken grad 11leute im Ts und lachen sich über dich den Arsch ab, weil du einfach nur n arsch offen hast..
und ollivan... er und hauptschüler? komischer weise geh ich in seine Parallel-klasse, und da is nix mit haupt....
Ich bitte um n Bann, wobei des bei so spasten eh nix hilft..
Bann-> Neue E-mail-adresse-neuer acc-Neuer Bann ..........


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2008)

FETTERWOWSPIELTRUCKER schrieb:


> LOL ALTA IS AUCH ZEIT FÜRS BETT FÜR DICH BIST DAS TYPISCHE WOW KIND SON HÄSSLICHER INETSTÄTA DER AUF DER HAUPTSCHULE NIX REISSEN TUT UND WENN PAPA NACH HAUSE KOMMT HERHALTEN MUSS FÜR SEINE AGGRESSIONEN WEIL N ANDERER PENNER SCHNELLER WAR BEIM LEERGUT AM MÜLLEIMER UND WAS FÜRN LOCH MANN ? DAS IN DAS ICH DEINE MUTTA GESPERRT HAB ODA WAS MANN KKTHXBYE DU OBAHATA MANNMANN NURKIDDIES HIER ZOMFG ROFL AND OUT DER TRUCKAA



Du brauchst jetzt nen neuen Fake Account.


----------



## Kakeshi (18. September 2008)

bleib ruhig. mit solchen aussagen bringste ihn dazu nochmal was zu schreiben


das der typ keine ahnung hat und lieber garnichts mehr sagen sollte, wissen wir alle. ist einfahc nur lächerlich von ihn. halt n möchtegern erwachsener...wo sich wohl ein 12 jähriger versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kanns erst leider in einer woche zocken aber naja... wegen der grafik mache ich mir keine sorgen... muss ohnehin runterschrauben und hab das akzeptiert... denke mal wegen dme runterschrauben wirds wow niveau haben und das reich tmir eigentlich auch


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2008)

Kann man hier nicht einfach mal zumachen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht einfach mal zumachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was dann? Lieber den Thread ausmisten. Sonst gibt es eh wieder ein neuen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

mein fake acc wars nicht ;D

@ da_lolo: du bist genauso affig wenn du solche leute ernst nimmst und dich so drüber aufregst


----------



## Shadøw !! (18. September 2008)

War ein Flop ?! ô__O 

AHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaa !!

das ist das geilste game was ich je mals gesehen habe O.o es macht einfach nur tierischen spass ...

WoW goobye !


----------



## Ebon (18. September 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht einfach mal zumachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign!


----------



## Thrullala (18. September 2008)

Als Langjähriger WoW Spieler (seit release),muss ich einfach sagen dass Warhammer einfach gut tut.
Eine schöne abwechslung, frei vom raidstreß...
Dass ein mmorpg am anfang verbuggt und dessen server laggy sind, ist ja wohl klar.

Was ich an WAR ganz besonders schätze : Die Community.
Sie wirkt wesentlich reifer als die von WoW...

Zugegeben; Manchmal flipp ich auch fast aus, wenn ich nurnoch standbilder reinbekomme,oder von einer Horde Grünhäute ins Jenseits befördert werde...
ABER
Ich wollte genau das alles erleben.
Es gibt nichts schönerers( Natürlich nur Game-Mäßig) als einem Spiel bei seiner entwicklung und veränderung zuzugucken.
Mir macht es nichts aus beim questen niedergemetzelt zu werden, weil in WAR eben  Krieg und Hass auf die andere Fraktion die Basis ist, auf der es beruht.

Wenn ich höre: Ololololo War is kacke wow ftwwww!!!
...dann bin ich ganz froh, dass der War community solche Personen erspart bleiben.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ,dass ich bei WAR ein komplett andres Spielgefühl als bei WoW habe...
Für mich sind die Spiele fast nicht Vergleichbar.

Ich freue mich darauf mit meine "noob" Machinisten jeden Tag was neues zu lernen und zu erleben...und deswegen Spiel ich ein mmo!RPG!


----------



## Fishis (18. September 2008)

Thrullala schrieb:


> Als Langjähriger WoW Spieler (seit release),muss ich einfach sagen dass Warhammer einfach gut tut.
> Eine schöne abwechslung, frei vom raidstreß...
> Dass ein mmorpg am anfang verbuggt und dessen server laggy sind, ist ja wohl klar.
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## sandsieber (18. September 2008)

Man könnte ewig hier weiterlesen und sich Gedanken machen... aber da ich jetzt am Ende angekommen bin ist mir die Lust zu schreiben vergangen...Aber eines ist vieleicht noch passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange es unterschiedliche Vorlieben gibt, wird es unterschiedliche Meinungen geben. Ich find es gut das es zwei so super Spiele gibt und für jeden ist etwas dabei... 
Ich fahr auch lieber BMW als Audi... Programmiere lieber ASP.NET als PhP... Mag Windows mehr als Linux... Esse meinen Burger lieber bei McDonalds als bei Burger King... mochte LEGO mehr als Playmobil... und spiele lieber WoW als WAR ....   
Es wird nun Leute geben die meine Meinung teilen und es wird welche geben die völlig anderer sind.. und ???? Desahlb muss man doch nicht sich so anzicken und anmachen oO Ist ja fast schon wie im Bundestag.. nur die bekommen Geld dafür, ihr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also gehen wir alle in unser Game was uns Spass macht und Gut ist... So ich es noch im Kopf hab, begann der Thread mit den Problemen die das Spiel hat und mir würde es auch nicht gefallen ein halbfertiges Produkt zu Spielen. Daher hab ich WoW auch erst 1 Jahr nach Release mir zu gelegt. Also spielt mal weiter und ich schau dann in ein paar Monaten nochmal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Greetz


----------



## Juicebag (18. September 2008)

Thrullala schrieb:


> Wenn ich höre: Ololololo War is kacke wow ftwwww!!!
> ...dann bin ich ganz froh, dass der War community solche Personen erspart bleiben.



Das ist einfach DAS Argument. 

Liebe (fanatisch überzeugte) Wow-Spieler. 
Es ist uns herzlich egal, ob ihr das Spiel kacke findet und lieber für den Rest eures Lebens Wow zocken wollt. Wir unterstützen dies sogar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit wäre alles gesagt.
Ach ja. Mir macht WAR echt sehr viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg


----------



## abszu (19. September 2008)

Dieser Thread bekommt zunehmend Potential.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hätten die "WoW ist Müll"-Schreihälse von den ersten paar Seiten dieses Threads und einer Reihe anderer Threads wohl nicht gedacht, daß es Gegenwind gibt. Tja, Leute, wie man in den Wald hineinruft... mehr davon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (19. September 2008)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Das ist einfach DAS Argument.
> 
> Liebe (fanatisch überzeugte) Wow-Spieler.
> Es ist uns herzlich egal, ob ihr das Spiel kacke findet und lieber für den Rest eures Lebens Wow zocken wollt. Wir unterstützen dies sogar.
> ...



Und das war jetzt garnicht fanatisch überzeugt von WAR... nein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigrutin (19. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist wahnsinn!

WoW war auch toll, aber jetzt musste einfach was anderes her!

Jedem sein Bier!

Diskussion beendet! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yondaime (19. September 2008)

der Theard is einfach nur dumm und unnötig


----------



## everblue (19. September 2008)

Da Meldet sich einer (evtl. ein bereits bestehender Member) mit neuen Nick und Email an, postet irgendnen Thema, dass genau ins Herz vieler War User trifft (soweit ganz gut), aber dass dann soviele darauf reagieren und diesen Post noch versuchen ernsthaft zu kommentieren ist eigentlich das wahre Desaster.

Aber der TE will nur Aufmerksamkeit, da er irgendwo (evtl. RL, WOW oder so) etwas nicht wirklich verkraftet hat.
Ansonsten würde er das Thema etwas sachlicher angehen und erstmal versuchen das Endgame zu erreichen um dann eine Aussage zu treffen.

Auf solche Threads einfach nicht zu reagieren wäre für den TE das einzig hilfreiche um aus seiner Lage herauszukommen.

Sonst voller Erfolg, und macht (evtl. mit neuen Nick) mal im WOW Forum am Release-Tag einen Thread auf namens "WOW WotLK ein Flop?".


----------



## Slam (19. September 2008)

So, ich bin Wow Fan der ersten Stunde, habe immer treu zu Wow gehalten, aber jetzt will ich mich mal überzeugen, ob War das alles hält was versprochen wird. Spiel gekauft und gleich gehts los.


----------



## Pafo (19. September 2008)

so hab mir mal paar seiten durchgelesen und musste oft schmunzeln über den streit hier.

kann eigentlich irgendjemand mir mal schreiben was er an WAR konkret gut findet?
ich hab mir das spiel noch nicht gekauft weil ich erst mal lesen wollte wie die leute es so finden.

hab früher mal wow gespielt und irgendwann aufgehört weils mir zu langweilig wurde. dachte dann, das mit AOC endlich mal ein cooles spiel rausgekommen wäre, aber das spiel hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch entäuscht.
so bin ich halt noch auf der suche nach nem neuen "suchtspiel" und bin dann auf WAR gestossen. 
kann mir wer ne kaufempfehlung für WAR geben indem er mal konkret sagt was toll und nicht so gut ist?


----------



## Grokid (19. September 2008)

Pafo schrieb:


> so hab mir mal paar seiten durchgelesen und musste oft schmunzeln über den streit hier.
> 
> kann eigentlich irgendjemand mir mal schreiben was er an WAR konkret gut findet?
> ich hab mir das spiel noch nicht gekauft weil ich erst mal lesen wollte wie die leute es so finden.
> ...



WAR ist ein PvP-Spiel. 
Wenn du PvP magst, wirst du das Spiel lieben.
Wenn du lieber PVE zelebrierst, sieh es dir lieber vorher genau an.
Wenn du aber mit PvP zufrieden bist, wirst du nichts besseres anderswo bekommen.


----------



## Schubii (19. September 2008)

Jawoll Leute..........da sind sie wieder....diese Spammer.....die sich auf jedes Spiel stürzen und rumheulen.......
hab nur drauf gewartet...egal ob WAR, LOTRO, AOC, WOW usw......kann darüber nur noch lachen......

Jedes Game hat seinen eigenen Reiz und seine eigene Spielwelt, kein Game ist perfekt, aber eben anders...
Ich habe alle gespielt und finde alle gut ...jedes auf seine Weise....

Und immer dieses Geflame.......das und das ist versprochen und nicht vorhanden, öh da sind Bugs, Grafik, blablabla......
der Spielspass ist entscheidend, es nervt wenn einige nur immer die negativen Sachen rauspicken .......


Aber heult nur weiter rum......in der Zeit hab ich schon wieder ein Level gemacht.......


----------



## Ziebferch (19. September 2008)

OMG.......
die letzten seiten hab ich übersprungen, denn von den meisten beiträgen bekomm ich echt Magenschmerzen.

Hört endlich mal auf, WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen..........ok, es sind beides mmorpg's aber damit hört es auch schon auf.

Zum Thema:

WAR leidet halt noch unter bugs, lags und sonstigen Kinderkrankheiten, aber das wird sich mit der Zeit ändern (war bei WoW auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (genau wie bei den meisten anderen onlinegames auch))
das Spiel macht aber im großen und ganzen nen vielversprechenden Eindruck und hat ne Menge Potenzial.

Ich werde mir WAR auf jedenfall zulegen aber erst in ein paar Wochen...(onlinegames bei release zu kaufen bringt meistens nur frust, kenn ich schon zu genüge)

Für die , die doch ein paar vergleiche wollen:

Ein Onlinegame steht und fällt mit den Usern, ein "kleiner" aber klarer minuspunkt für WoW, denn das was sich da in letzter Zeit auf den Servern rumtreibt kann man nur mit dem Wort "Kindergarten" vergleichen.
Der gute Handelschannel ist inzwischen zu einem "dein Mudder  *****, und nu sei ruhig sonst gibts nen tiket" channel verkommen. 
Ich hoffe das uns allen das bei WAR erspart bleibt, denn solche Gamer zerstören jeden Spielspaß.

Zu dem Punkt mit der unleserlichen Sprache der Grünhäute....ich finde das die Texte verständlicher sind, als das was täglich im oben genannten channel in WoW gespammt wird. 
Um denen gleich mal die luft rauszulassen die jetzt anfangen wollen mir zu erzählen das ich mir keine meinung zu den Texten der Grünhäute bilden kann, da ich das Spiel nicht selber spiele: Ich kenne Warhammer und zwar ohne Tastatur und Bildschirm, da sind die Texte auch, sagen wir....etwas schwer zu verstehen ^^

Zum Schluß noch eins.....

WoW ist halt WoW und WAR ist WAR.....beide Games sind für sich genommen gut und so soll es auch sein (für die etwas älteren: erinnert mich irgendwie an die "Diablo Killer" diskussion damals wegen NOX, für die jüngeren....WAR is halt das NOX der heutigen Zeit ^^)

So das wars von mir....nu flamt weiter ^^

ps: @Yondaime: hast recht ^^


----------



## Pacster (19. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Aber der TE will nur Aufmerksamkeit, da er irgendwo (evtl. RL, WOW oder so) etwas nicht wirklich verkraftet hat.
> Ansonsten würde er das Thema etwas sachlicher angehen und erstmal versuchen das Endgame zu erreichen um dann eine Aussage zu treffen.




Und damit unterscheidet er sich jetzt genau wie von den ganzen Leuten hier die WAR loben ohne das Endgame je gesehen zu haben? Genau..kein Stück. Die kritisierst du natürlich nicht...;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2008)

Es gibt auch noch ein Spiel VOR dem Endgame ;-) Dieser Begriff ist sowieso die allergrößte Scheiße die jemals erfunden wurde...


----------



## borlamar (19. September 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Ich denke bevor wir von einem Flop oder Hit reden können sollten wir Mythic mindestens ein Halbes Jahr geben und dann sehen was man daraus macht. Aber das was der Liebe TE macht der sich auch nichtmehr weiter zu wort meldet aber seine in meinen augen *unsubjektive *und Dumme meinung kundtut ist absolut nicht akzeptabel.



Ja da hast du völlig recht. Ich finde auch das er eine völlig objektive Meinung hat. Kicher. dieses Forum sieht genauso aus wie damals bei AoC. Warhammer hat außer dem RvR Gezerge absolut kein Endgame. Sobald ihr 40 seit werdet ihr euch noch gehörig umsehen. 

Also haut Mythic lieber auf die Pfoten damit sie sich da schnell was einfallen lassen. 

Und nein ein RVR mit 3 Burgen pro Seite im letzten Tier reicht nicht aus.


----------



## Pat Stone (19. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch ein Spiel VOR dem Endgame ;-) Dieser Begriff ist sowieso die allergrößte Scheiße die jemals erfunden wurde...



Korrekt. Für Neukäufer, welche erst gestern eingestiegen sind bzw. erst in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen/Monaten einsteigen ist es das reinste PvP-Paradies ( Neukäufer werden in nächster Zeit immer Mitspieler finden, weil sich jede Klasse absolut einzigartig spielt & viele Leute erst mehrere Klassen ausprobieren werden, bevor sie sich festlegen ), für PreOrders welche Rang 11 überschritten haben heisst es derzeit, friss den PvE-Content oder roxxor im 1-11 RvR Gebiet herum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe durch übermässigen PvP Konsum leider auch den 11. Rang überschritten, aber das ist eben das Schicksal der Vielspieler. Bis dorthin hat das Spiel allerdings schon höllisch Spaß gemacht. Sei es im Szenario, in den ÖQs oder bei der ein oder anderen Quest. Nun heißt es eben es ein wenig langsamer anzugehen, oder sich einer anderen Klasse zu widmen & gemeinsam mit den Neueinsteigern zu spielen. Allen davonzuleveln & als Erster Stufe 20/30/40 auf dem Server zu erreichen bringt außer Einsamkeit nämlich nicht sehr viel & wer dafür ein MMORPG spielt, der darf dann doch ein wenig bemitleidet werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stierex (19. September 2008)

geht hier die post ab, ... seit ihr alle bei der Arbeit auch so voller Power? ;-)))


----------



## SirDamatadore (19. September 2008)

OMG Ist hier imme rnoch auf!

Buffed Mods, wir brauchen kein zweites "AoC einfach schlecht" Thema

Der TE hat schon vor Start des Games versucht das Spiel runter zu machen!


----------



## reappy (19. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Wobei der Hype lange nicht so groß gewesen ist als bei WOW. Ich hab bei WAR keine Sonder über Sonder Artikel gelesen? Und jeder der bei WOW von anfang an dabei gewesen ist weis das Bugs im Spiel vorherschte und die zum großen Teil sogar heute nicht ausgebesser wurden.



genau meine rede.

Ich habe nie behauptet das wow bugfrei war.
Im gegenteil es gab damals bei wow genauso leute die nach 2 Tagen der meinung waren das es der letzte Dre.. ist und es bald untergehen würde.

Deshalb hab ich geschrieben das ihr lieber warten sollt bis ihr mal 1-2 Monate auf lvl 40 verbracht habt, erst dann kann man beurteilen ob gut ist oder nicht. Mein post hat sich genau so gegen jene gerichtet die das Spiel am ersten Tag Flamen als auch gegen dich der es am ersten Tag lobt als hätte es das Rad neu erfunden. 

Den beides trifft NICHT zu, War hat weder so viel lob verdient und noch verstehe ich wie man am ersten Tag flamen kann obwohl man noch nichts gesehen hat.



Edit: /vote for close (das endet eh in ner rauferei^^)


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (19. September 2008)

WAR ein Flop? = NEIN, wow war am anfang noch viel schlimmer verbuggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird WAR ein Flop? = NEIN, das spiel hat potenzial...wenn ersmal die kleinen anfangsschwierigkeiten wech sind rockt das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2008)

Bullet_fm_Valentine schrieb:


> WAR ein Flop? = NEIN, wow war am anfang noch viel schlimmer verbuggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann sein das WoW mehr buggs hatte am Anfang als War. WoW war zu seiner Zeit aber neuer. Die Spielmechanik war noch nicht abgekaut. Nach 3 Jahren WoW braucht es mehr, als nur eine Kopie. SPiele auch gerade bisschen War, aber muss ehrlich sagen, es Packt mich nicht mehr so. Der komplette inhalt wurde schon mehrmals durchgekaut. Scenarios gab es schon in WoW unter dem Namen Schlachtfelder. Öffentliche Quests ist auch nix anderes Als Champ Spawns von dem guten alten Ultima Online. Das Itembasierte Prinzip, auch nix neues. Also ich weis nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin noch nicht überzeugt von War  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist zwar noch zu früh, um es richtig zu beurteilen, aber die Tendenz ist fallend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (19. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Kann sein das WoW mehr buggs hatte am Anfang als War. WoW war zu seiner Zeit aber neuer. Die Spielmechanik war noch nicht abgekaut. Nach 3 Jahren WoW braucht es mehr, als nur eine Kopie. SPiele auch gerade bisschen War, aber muss ehrlich sagen, es Packt mich nicht mehr so. Der komplette inhalt wurde schon mehrmals durchgekaut. Scenarios gab es schon in WoW unter dem Namen Schlachtfelder. Öffentliche Quests ist auch nix anderes Als Champ Spawns von dem guten alten Ultima Online. Das Itembasierte Prinzip, auch nix neues. Also ich weis nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum auch nicht sachen die gut laufen kopieren bzw ein wenig verändern und einbauen? es sind halt alles mmo`s und da kannste nicht auf einmal mit ankommen das alles anders sein soll...
sonst müssteste in war ja jetzt nen ponnyhof leiten und pferden die schamhaare rasieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MF2888 (19. September 2008)

> Was ich an WAR ganz besonders schätze : Die Community.
> Sie wirkt wesentlich reifer als die von WoW...



Was hier schon etliche male wiederlegt wurde.
Die War Community ist nicht reif, ganz und garnicht, das ist nix anderes als die WoW Community.


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2008)

Bullet_fm_Valentine schrieb:


> warum auch nicht sachen die gut laufen kopieren bzw ein wenig verändern und einbauen? es sind halt alles mmo`s und da kannste nicht auf einmal mit ankommen das alles anders sein soll...
> sonst müssteste in war ja jetzt nen ponnyhof leiten und pferden die schamhaare rasieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst schon gute Sachen kopieren und einbauen. Aber du solltest auch eigene Sachen beisteueren. Ich hab in War noch zuwenig neues erblickt. Darum fesselt es mich nicht so fest. Ich werde jetzt sicher noch die 30 Tage Spielen und wenn mich War bis dahin nicht fesseln konnte, schliesse ich kein Abo ab.

P.S: Für richtiges Hardcore PvP kann ich nur die Multiplayer Version von AntMe (Trailer) empfehlen. Da ist richtig Skill gefragt ^^


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (19. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Du kannst schon gute Sachen kopieren und einbauen. Aber du solltest auch eigene Sachen beisteueren. Ich hab in War noch zuwenig neues erblickt. Darum fesselt es mich nicht so fest. Ich werde jetzt sicher noch die 30 Tage Spielen und wenn mich War bis dahin nicht fesseln konnte, schliesse ich kein Abo ab.



geschmackssache nä  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kannst ganuso sagen musik ist immer das selbe...kommen immer wieder die gleichen noten drin vor...1/8 1/4 1/2 usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: für hardcore pvp empfehl ich counter strike!


----------



## Bulk (19. September 2008)

Bullet_fm_Valentine schrieb:


> warum auch nicht sachen die gut laufen kopieren bzw ein wenig verändern und einbauen? es sind halt alles mmo`s und da kannste nicht auf einmal mit ankommen das alles anders sein soll...
> sonst müssteste in war ja jetzt nen ponnyhof leiten und pferden die schamhaare rasieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden und wenn wir schon beim Kopieren sind, dann würde ich mich eher fragen wer von wem welches Spielprinzip und Inhalte kopiert hat. WoW (ich habe es selber bis Okt 06 gespielt) hat damals damit geprahlt das es "Inhalte besser machen wird" "Fehler von vorhanden MMO's ausmerzt" usw usw also hat WoW eher von Daoc kopiert (das erste echte MMO). Und ich komme sehr gut damit zurecht das WoW die Messlatte höher gelegt hat, nur so ist *Weiter*entwicklung möglich.

WoW hat garantiert nicht alles neu erfunden, nur anders umgesetzt und WAR führt diese Entwicklung fort.


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Spannend finde ich ja, vor einigen Jahren, als Blizzard Dinge tat, die den WoW-Spielern nicht geschmeckt haben, wurde von eben diesen Spielern der Slogan "WAR is coming" in jede Signatur gepackt und gehypet ohne Ende. Und warum? Um ein Druckmittel gegen Blizzard zu haben so von wegen "Määä wenn ihr mich ned bufft, wechsel ich in nem Jahr"

Nun ist WAR endlich erschienen...und es spricht sich rum, das dieses Spiel wirklich gut ist, zumindest für PvP-Liebhaber....und eben diese Leute, die damals als erste "WAR is coming" geschrien haben, flamen nun hier rum.

Ein echtes Spektakel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tom1000 (19. September 2008)

WAR ein Flop?

also ich spiel seit gestern und finds super lustig.....werd auf jedenfall dabei bleiben trotz 3 jahre wow

vor allem die öffentlichen quests machen richtig laune....

hat auch super funktioniert alles...hatte nur 1mal nen bug bei ner animation rest lief super....

also zu WAR ein Flop kann ich nur sagen: NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## Brachial (19. September 2008)

Alles Wendehälse, so läuft das in Deutschland, meckern ja - selber was bewegen NEIN!
Wenn ihr's besser könnt dann schließt euch doch zusammen, lernt programmieren und macht es selber!


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

Pafo schrieb:


> so hab mir mal paar seiten durchgelesen und musste oft schmunzeln über den streit hier.
> 
> kann eigentlich irgendjemand mir mal schreiben was er an WAR konkret gut findet?
> ich hab mir das spiel noch nicht gekauft weil ich erst mal lesen wollte wie die leute es so finden.
> ...



WAR = PVP und das ist einfach geil ... Riesige Schlachten in RvR-Gebieten, sehr viele verschiedene Szenarios (=Battlegrounds) und das beste ... du levelst mit PvP! Jeder Spieler gibt Erfahrung und Rufpunkte und wenn du Glück hast droppen die Spieler sogar mal was (pro Szenario ca 2-5 Items für alle möglichen Klassen, wobei man Tränke öfter findet).
Ich finds gut, dass WAR ein simples Questsystem hat. "Finde 4 Items von Mob X" = Töte 4, weil jeder Mob zu 100% Questitems dropt ... kein wochenlanges gefarme mehr wie in WoW!

Und Öffentliche Quests ... einfach der Hammer, eine geniale Idee wurde hier implementiert - einfach mitmachen und absahnen - öffentliche Quests gibts genug. Ich schätze pro Region gibts 6-10 öffentliche Quests.


----------



## Glaria (19. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> WAR = PVP und das ist einfach geil ... Riesige Schlachten in RvR-Gebieten, sehr viele verschiedene Szenarios (=Battlegrounds) und das beste ... du levelst mit PvP! Jeder Spieler gibt Erfahrung und Rufpunkte und wenn du Glück hast droppen die Spieler sogar mal was (pro Szenario ca 2-5 Items für alle möglichen Klassen, wobei man Tränke öfter findet).
> Ich finds gut, dass WAR ein simples Questsystem hat. "Finde 4 Items von Mob X" = Töte 4, weil jeder Mob zu 100% Questitems dropt ... kein wochenlanges gefarme mehr wie in WoW!
> 
> Und Öffentliche Quests ... einfach der Hammer, eine geniale Idee wurde hier implementiert - einfach mitmachen und absahnen - öffentliche Quests gibts genug. Ich schätze pro Region gibts 6-10 öffentliche Quests.



Alternativ könntest du auch sagen: "Schaut euch die Podcasts von Paul Barnett an, das ist meine Meinung!" Gut welche Argumente fehlen noch? The Game hast just the feeling?


----------



## Turican (19. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> WAR = PVP und das ist einfach geil ..




schlechter Witz.


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Ich bin ja wirklich euphorisch und liebe WAR bisher.

Aber die Unausgeglichenheit der Fraktionen könnte der Dolchstoß sein. Was will ich ne Burg mit 40 Ordnungspielern verteidigen wenn da 150 Zerstörer stehen?

Und was haben die Zerstörer davon, wenn sie ihren Rufrang nicht steigern können, weil keine BG's aufgehen und keine Gegner da sind?


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (19. September 2008)

wart ne woche und es is ausgeglichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (19. September 2008)

Man kann über Warhammer sagen was man will.

Aber eines steht fest ,es ist wirklich was Bugs angeht in einem guten Zustand auf den Markt gekommen.
Also immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


Und die Unausgeglichenheit hat man ja selber in der Hand.
Man muss ja nicht Chaos spielen,es wird sogar angezeigt welche Fraktion Hilfe braucht.


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Bullet_fm_Valentine schrieb:


> wart ne woche und es is ausgeglichen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin gespannt und hoffe ich werde positiv überrascht


----------



## karlos123 (19. September 2008)

[]<- Da ist die Türe, dann Leave.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (19. September 2008)

Warhammer Online ist und wird Sehr Erfolgreichreich werden.Das Spiel wird sich noch sehr Verändern was sie verbessern Könnten wäre mal ein paar andre Berufe wie Zb Bogen oder Schusswaffen sowie Rüstungsschmied.Alleine schon die Herstellungs berufe wie Anpflanzer oder Pharma sind Genial gemacht mit dem Zutaten.Das RvR ist auch Klasse und wenn sich die Ersten Spieler nach dem sie sich ausgetobt haben Zusammen Gebiete Erobern dann Gehts ab für ne Mark^^

Im Diesen Sinne WAR WIrd Sich noch Entwickeln und es Hat das Potenzial WOW vom Thron zuschubsen.
Ironi an: Wenn das WOW Lutsch King Kommt spätestens nach 4 Monaten Haben die Gemerkt das sie schrott gekauft haben^^ Ironi aus.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (19. September 2008)

So, jetzt will ich hier erstmal was klar stellen.

Dem einen gefällt WAR, dem anderen gefällt es nicht! Es wird immer so bleiben und daran lässt sich auch nichts ändern. Die meisten die sich WAR kaufen und dann enttäuscht werden, lassen hier natürlich üble negative Kommentare los weil sie halt Geld für etwas ausgegeben haben, was sie nun nicht mehr nutzen!

Wer andere MMORPGs von Anfang an gespielt hat wird verdammt schnell heraus finden, dass WAR weit besser ist schon alleine aufgrund der Tatsache das man wirklich ab Level 1 mit Informationen nur so zugeschmissen wird! Da lässt sich ab Level 1 schon ordentliches PvP machen und man hat sogar gute Chancen weil man auf den Rang 8 hochgestuft wird wenn man drunter liegt. Besser gehts doch garnicht! 

Ich errinnere mich da gerne an WoW Zeiten wo die Level 19 Twinks so ziemlich alles und jeden unter 16 niedergebretzelt haben. Sowas wird es hier NIEMALS geben. Das was man hier findet sind Top-Spieler die ihre Klasse schon seid der Closed Beta spielen und somit perfekt eingespielt sind!

Dann gibts bei WAR halt auch noch die Möglichkeit, öffentliche Quests zu machen! Alleine die Tatsache, dass die öffentlichen Quests eigentlich einer Instanz aus WoW gleichen, macht diese einfach nur fantastisch zu spielen. 
Vorallem lassen sich die PQs ja auch in jedem Gebiet machen. Wir sind gildenintern jetzt am 5 und 6.ten Kapitel angelangt und da gibt es schon alleine für den höchsten Ruf "blaue" Belohnungen die dazu noch richtig genial am Charakter (Hexenjäger) aussehen!

Wer WAR halt jetzt schon schlecht redet, der hat das Prinzip des Spiels nicht verstanden. Warum war AOC wohl so ein Flop? Weil alles versprochen wurde, aber nichts gehalten. Weil man einfach mit einer hammer Grafik keine großen Schlachten machen kann ohne dabei durch intensives Ruckeln gestört zu werden.
WAR macht das alles anders. Lieber eine schlechtere Grafik und weniger Sichtweite aber dafür ein geniales Gameplay und geile Belagerungsschlachten.
Und wer meint, WoW sieht schöner aus als WAR....dem kann eh nicht mehr geholfen werden!

Kommen wir zu einem anderen Punkt den ich immer wieder gerne anspreche. Und zwar die Clipping-Abfrage! Die meisten wissen garnicht was es für ein Aufwand ist, die ganzen Gegner, Spieler etc. als feste Gegenstände darzustellen. 
Aber für mich ist gerade dieses Clipping hier in WAR der Renner schlechthin. 
Konnte man in WoW noch einfach im PvP durch alle Spieler durchrennen um den dahinter stehenden Heiler zu kloppen, geht das hier einfach nicht! 

Als wir gildenintern ins Imperium Open RvR gegangen sind, haben wir das mal getestet. Sämtliche Klassen haben sich um die Heiler postiert und dann sind wir geschlossen in eine Gruppe Zerstörungs-Spieler rein. Ihr glaubt garnicht wie dumm die geschaut haben weil letztendlich konnten nur die Fernkämpfer auf die Heiler gehen und die standen meistens zu weit entfernt! 

Alleine schon das ist für mich ein Grund WAR zu "lieben" ! Denn genau das was hier praktiziert wird ist Taktik pur. Man muss seine Klasse richtig beherrschen um nicht unter zu gehen. Hat man in anderen Spielen erstmal das best-möglichste Equipment eingesammelt, haut man einfach alles um! = dämlich und für Gelegenheits-Spieler bzw. Familien-Väter etc. äußerst nervig!

Wer sich also jetzt schon von WAR entfernt der verpasst eine Möglichkeit, die es sobald nicht wieder geben wird. Schliesslich hat WAR jetzt einen Meilenstein im MMORPG gesetzt der so, in meinen Augen, bis dato unerreicht ist und seines gleichen sucht. Klar, wer mehr auf PvE steht wird in anderen Spielen mehr Spass haben. Aber stimmt das so? Also, ich hab auch sehr oft einfach nur Lust auf eine Runde PvE und dann geh ich halt eine PQ machen oder sonst irgendwas und staube mir "garantiert" irgendwelche Items ab. 
Nicht wie in anderen Spielen so nach dem Motto- Renne 10x in die gleiche Instanz um "vielleicht" das Item zu kriegen was dir 100 HP und 0,5% Critchance mehr gibt! =in meinen Augen bescheuert. Mein Schwager ist so einer dieser Spieler und ich hab wirklich Mitleid mit ihm weil er immer und immer wieder in die gleiche Instanz rennt für genau diese kleine Verbesserung!

Also, wer WAR nicht spielen will soll es halt einfach sein lassen aber derjenige sollte sich mal hinsetzen und nach einer Alternative suchen. Ich habe jedes MMORPG in den letzten Jahren wenigstens mal angetestet und jedes war nach dem ersten Anspielen wieder vom PC runter. 

Für mich ist WAR "die" Erfüllung meiner Träume schlechthin und ich werds weiterhin unterstützen. 

BTW, schade das jetzt grad die Server down sind weil ich hab mich grad in Trance geschrieben und jetzt würd ich mich gern in Trance spielen solange meine Frau noch auf der Arbeit ist und ich Urlaub geniesse! ;P

Wünsche allen WAR begeisterten noch ein kriegerisches Waaagh!!! und allen die nicht begeistert sind viel Glück bei der Suche nach was anderem!


MfG

Vanhyke83


----------



## HGVermillion (19. September 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> schlechter Witz.


Nicht so schlecht wie deine, besser als in anderen Onlinespielen ist das PvP in WAR auf jeden fall, zb das "Ich hab PHAT EPIXX ICH BIN IMBA!!!!11einseinself" WoW PvP.


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (19. September 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Warhammer Online ist und wird Sehr Erfolgreichreich werden.Das Spiel wird sich noch sehr Verändern was sie verbessern Könnten wäre mal ein paar andre Berufe wie Zb Bogen oder Schusswaffen sowie Rüstungsschmied.Alleine schon die Herstellungs berufe wie Anpflanzer oder Pharma sind Genial gemacht mit dem Zutaten.Das RvR ist auch Klasse und wenn sich die Ersten Spieler nach dem sie sich ausgetobt haben Zusammen Gebiete Erobern dann Gehts ab für ne Mark^^
> 
> Im Diesen Sinne WAR WIrd Sich noch Entwickeln und es Hat das Potenzial WOW vom Thron zuschubsen.
> Ironi an: Wenn das WOW Lutshc King Kommt spätestens nach 4 Monaten Haben die Gemerkt das sie schrott gekauft haben^^ Ironi aus.



wieso irnoie an und aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is doch tatsache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Das was man hier findet sind Top-Spieler die ihre Klasse schon seid der Closed Beta spielen und somit perfekt eingespielt sind!



Naja ... also mir kommts so vor als ob 75% der Zerstörungsspieler kein Hirn haben - und so spielen sie auch


----------



## Vanhyke83 (19. September 2008)

Dann spiel mal auf Erengrad. Hier ist es ausgeglichen, es gibt auf beiden Seiten Stammgruppen bzw. Stammspieler! Vorallem beim ersten Keep-Fight sieht man,dass es doch viele hirnlose Ordnungs-Spieler geschafft haben über Level 12 zu kommen...*hust*


----------



## Brachial (19. September 2008)

WoW kannste Brain AFK ins PvP gehen wennste mehr Epic Zeug anhast als die anderen, dann musste nur noch Tab- taste zum Ziele durchschalten betätigen und wie ein blöder auf eine Taste mit nem DD Style hauen.
Kannste in WAR wiederum net machen, hab gestern wie ein blöder Landminen ausgelegt in einer riesigen Feldschlacht im Land der Trolle, wehe denen die da reingerannt sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WAR brauchste Skill und Köpfchen, weilste hier net dumme Mobs farmst sondern gegen denkende Spieler antrittst(wobei ich mir da manchmal auch net sicher bin)!


----------



## Humunculus (19. September 2008)

Ich denke nicht das WAR der Kracher wird. Ich bereue den Kauf jetzt schon.
Ich bin ja kein Grafikfetischst aber was da WAR anbietet ist in meinen Augen ein Witz. Animationen, Grottenschlecht. Diesbezüglich und in kombination mit den gruseligen Soundeffekten zusammen mit den hardwareanforderungen (phenom 9850,mushkin 4gb,8800gtx ist mein system) ist das Spiel nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, da kann jeder jetzt flamen was er will.

Mag sein das es auf PvP Seite was anbietet. Aber was genau ist das? Das klingt alles furchtbar cool, aber wenn mans genau betrachtet wiederholt sich halt vieles. Das muß nicht schlecht sein, aber bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig das es das Best Game ever ist.

öffentliche Quests werden hier oft mit Instanzen verglichen. Also davon sind sie weit entfernt. Auch nicht schlecht, aber sie werden sehr schnell langweilig.

Epische Schlachten. es klingt auch hier erstmal cool. "hunderte" Spieler auf einem Schlachtfeld gabs noch nie!!!! (etwas überzogen aber soll den kern rüberbringen)
Ist das die Krönung? Wenn aberduzende Spieler durch die gegend zergen ohne wirklich zu wissen was sie machen??

Kurz um, mir taugts nicht und jeder ders mag soll es spielen und seinen Spass haben. Von dem ultimativen Spiel ist es aber weit entfernt. Aber im nachhinein bin ich selber schuld. Paul b. Aussagen waren so reisserrisch, da musste man eigentlich stuzig werden.


----------



## Bullet_fm_Valentine (19. September 2008)

Humunculus schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das WAR der Kracher wird. Ich bereue den Kauf jetzt schon.
> Ich bin ja kein Grafikfetischst aber was da WAR anbietet ist in meinen Augen ein Witz. Animationen, Grottenschlecht. Diesbezüglich und in kombination mit den gruseligen Soundeffekten zusammen mit den hardwareanforderungen (phenom 9850,mushkin 4gb,8800gtx ist mein system) ist das Spiel nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, da kann jeder jetzt flamen was er will.
> 
> Mag sein das es auf PvP Seite was anbietet. Aber was genau ist das? Das klingt alles furchtbar cool, aber wenn mans genau betrachtet wiederholt sich halt vieles. Das muß nicht schlecht sein, aber bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig das es das Best Game ever ist.
> ...



lol... xD alter mach deinen pc aus...deine anforderungen kann man nicht erfüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WAR, WOW oder mario kart 64 oder was weiß ich sind alles PC/KONSOLENSPIELE...die kommen nicht ans RL dran xD und außerdem an RL-Grafik kommste auch nicht dran...
so nu geh raus und kletter auf bäumen jag hasen und töte insekten...dann haste DEIN mmo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

Humunculus schrieb:


> ... aber wenn mans genau betrachtet wiederholt sich halt vieles
> 
> 
> ... Wenn aberduzende Spieler durch die gegend zergen ohne wirklich zu wissen was sie machen??



1. Contentpatches (wenn mans mit WoW vergleicht kann man ja das gleiche sagen, am Anfang gabs da im Endgame auch so gut wie nix!)
2. Das Game ist ... erst knapp eine Woche alt, was erwartest du? Wenn es erstmal Gilden gibt wird sowas weitaus organisierter vorran gehen.


----------



## keen. (19. September 2008)

meiner meinung nach viel zu früh für so freds -.-

wenn man das thema ändern würde in "WAR-Beta ein Flop?"
dann seh die ganze sache schon anders aus, aber über nen programm zu urteilen, dass gerade einmal einen tag wirklich draußen is, is einfach nur lachhaft ...


----------



## Chrono112 (19. September 2008)

Na klar wird War in Sachen PVE nicht an WoW herankommen aber ich habe, nachdem gestern die Scenarios nicht gingen mal ein paar Quests gemacht und ich muss sagen, die sind doch teilweise echt ganz lustig. Denn um ehrlich zu sein, müssen Quests bei mir nicht die Megaabwechslung sein. Viel wichtiger ist es, wenn einige der Quests gescriptete Inhalte  beinhalten, die einerseits die Welt lebendiger machen, andereseits auch eine coole Geschichte erzählen und die gibt es in War. Insofern ist es der PVE Teil gar net so mies. Jedoch was mir aber an diese Stelle auffällt ist der Vergleich zu WoW und ich bin der Meinung diesen Vergleich muss sich War schon stellen und zwar mit der heutigen aktuellen Version. Vor 4 Jahren war WoW vielleicht in einem schlimmeren Zustand als es auf den Markt kam, aber diese Erfahrungswerte hätte Mythic in gewisserweise ja auch nutzen können, zumal sie bereits mit DaoC ein MMorpg entwickelt haben. Die lange Wartezeiten und die Kapazitätenengpässe waren im vorraus ja wohl mehr als offensichtlich. Doch ich bin mittlerweile eins geworden mit dem Spiel, nachdem ich gestern abend das erstemal im Open RvR war und das nur gerockt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das Einzige, was ich wohl am WoW PvP vermissen werde, ist 2v2 bzw 3v3 Arena denn auch wenn es unbalanced war, hat es übelst Spass gemacht.


----------



## Humunculus (19. September 2008)

Bullet_fm_Valentine schrieb:


> lol... xD alter mach deinen pc aus...deine anforderungen kann man nicht erfüllen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oha obacht geben, da sprach der Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja was soll man da noch sagen. Los machen wir noch nen Apple vs intel Forum auf. Da biste dann sicher auch wieder am Start.
Oder nen Nvidia vs Ati.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (19. September 2008)

Das WAR kein Flop ist bzw. wird dürfte mittlerweile klar sein. Daher ist auch dieser flame-threat überflüssig.

Vorn mir: /close


----------



## Topperharly (19. September 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Das WAR kein Flop ist bzw. wird dürfte mittlerweile klar sein. Daher ist auch dieser flame-threat überflüssig.
> 
> Vorn mir: /close




genau closen plz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (19. September 2008)

War wird ganz sicher nicht ein flop, allein deshalb schon nicht, weil es eine Fortsetzung des RvR von DaoC ist.

Was aber ganz sicher ein Flop wird, sind die Spieler. Die Zahlen laufen ins unendliche wo ich auf Chose, Swordmaster und Ironbreaker gestößen bin, die gar net wissen, dass sie einen GUARD Skill haben um die heiler zu schützen und die meinen mit dicken 2h würden sie ganz dick und fett DPS raushauen.

Einfach nur ein Flop die meisten, die die Tankklassen spielen. Gleiches gilt natürlich für Heiler die auf dicke Hose DPS machen...

Ich für meinen Teil, werde Warhammer bis Fallout 3 zocken, dann ist erstmal Ende Gelände. Wenn dann noch Wotlk kommt, werd ich, nachdem ich Fallout 3 fertig habe (bis hin zum Release vom Editor-Toolkit), War fürs PvP und Wotlk fürs PvE zocken.


----------



## softcake_orange (19. September 2008)

Ich denke, dass man WAR erst nach einem Jahr wirklich bewerten kann. In diesem Stadium ist es erst zu 50% fertig. Bei WoW war es das Gleiche. Erst nach einem Jahr waren alle Kinderkrankheiten behoben und mehr Inhalt im Spiel. So wie sich WAR momentan präsentiert ist es keine Alternative zu WoW für mich. Es kam mir von Anfang an schon so vor, als wenn WAR viel zu früh released wurde. Aber mal abwarten was mit der Zeit draus wird. Jetzt steht eh erst mal Lich King vor der Tür.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> War wird ganz sicher nicht ein flop, allein deshalb schon nicht, weil es eine Fortsetzung des RvR von DaoC ist.
> 
> Was aber ganz sicher ein Flop wird, sind die Spieler. Die Zahlen laufen ins unendliche wo ich auf Chose, Swordmaster und Ironbreaker gestößen bin, die gar net wissen, dass sie einen GUARD Skill haben um die heiler zu schützen und die meinen mit dicken 2h würden sie ganz dick und fett DPS raushauen.
> 
> Einfach nur ein Flop die meisten, die die Tankklassen spielen. Gleiches gilt natürlich für Heiler die auf dicke Hose DPS machen...



100%iges *SIGNED* Ich würd am liebsten alll diese dummen dmg Chosen, die dann noch mit Namen wie "Combicritter" rumrennen auf den Mond schiessen. Aber was will man machen, dass sind die Kinderkrankheiten die aus der überzahl an WoW Kindern resultieren. Keins Sorge, mit Start von WotLK nimmt uns Blkizzard dankenswerterweise all diese Nullnummern wieder ab, und wir haben Ruhe davor =)



softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man WAR erst nach einem Jahr wirklich bewerten kann. In diesem Stadium ist es erst zu 50% fertig.



Softcake, sorry, das ist Unsinn. Einen technisch so fehlerfreien Gamestart hab ich selten erlebt, und dass WAR zu 50% fertig und zu früh released ist, ist schlichtweg eine durch nichts untermauerbare Behauptung. Alle angekündigten Inhalte sind drin, die Quests funktionieren, die PQs funktionieren, die NPCs sind da, die Wegfindungsbugs sind weitestgehend beseitigt, die Spells arbeiten alle wie vorgesehen, die Klassenbalance von WP und DoK wurde gegenüber der Beta GEWALTIG verbessert, Grafikbugs hab ich noch keine gesehen, die Atmosphäre ist spitze.

Also woher nimmst du bitte die Behauptung, WAR wäre zu 50% fertig? VOn ein paar Übersetzungsfehlern abgesehn (Die im übrigen gerade gepatcht werden wärend wir hier schreiben) abgesehn würde ich eher von 92% sprechen.


----------



## onyx` (19. September 2008)

@Threadersteller:

L2Deutsch.


----------



## Maiying (19. September 2008)

Hallöle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mir hier einige Texte so durchlese bekomme ich Augenkrebs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!So manche versuchen Birnen mit Äpfeln zu vergleichen.WOW ist ein nettes Spiel für die ,die auf Comic grafik stehen und die gerne PVE machen PVP in WOW nicht wirklich der Burner eher bringt es mich zum gähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und meine Meinung ganz ehrlich ohne wen in irgendeinerweise persönlich angreifen zu wollen WOW ist ein Spiel für arbeitslose oder Schüler die massig Zeit haben um zu spielen.Für jemand der berufstätig ist sind viele Dinge in WOW nicht erreichbar weil magels Zeit.

Die andere Geschichte ist die, sich über Dinge aufzuregen wie bunte Schrift ist bullshit weil wer WOW spielt  muss ja an Augenkrebs gewöhnt sein so Bonbonfarben wie da alles ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WOW kann man nicht mit WAR vergeleichen und das ist auch gut so und jeder sollte doch das letztendlich spielen was einem Spass bringt.Jedoch hier zu hinterfragen ob WAR ein Flop ist finde ich nicht intressant weil es immer im Vergelich mit WOW steht.

Diese beiden Spiele kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen und ganz ehrlich die Leute die DAOC gespielt das werden die sein die WAR spielen werden weil Sie wissen das WAR einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne 
Grüsse Maiying

Man sieht sich im Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drweb (19. September 2008)

Ich denke auch das ein mmo einfach zeit braucht sich zu entwickeln und ich hab 2,5 jahre WoW gespielt und bin seit gestern bei WAR dabei und sehr positiv angetan. ich denke das grade unter PvP- spielern wird WAR seinen platz finden und auch für alle die es vll noch werden^^.
Denn mal ganz ehrlich: WAR hat mit lvl 10 mehr PvP-inhalt als WoW mit lvl 70


----------



## Ætherschwall (19. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> War wird ganz sicher nicht ein flop, allein deshalb schon nicht, weil es eine Fortsetzung des RvR von DaoC ist.
> 
> Was aber ganz sicher ein Flop wird, sind die Spieler. Die Zahlen laufen ins unendliche wo ich auf Chose, Swordmaster und Ironbreaker gestößen bin, die gar net wissen, dass sie einen GUARD Skill haben um die heiler zu schützen und die meinen mit dicken 2h würden sie ganz dick und fett DPS raushauen.
> 
> ...



Ich spiele Chosen 2H, ich mache zwar nicht dicke dps habe aber mit Skill immer 1 Schlag der 0AP kostet und 40AP vom gegner abzieht, dazu habe ich ca 420 stärke wo parieren in meine stufe nicht oft vorkommt.

In Bgs gehe ich auf Magier und Heiler die fallen sehr schnell um vor allem die heilern die keine AP mehr haben.

ein 2H Chosen ist ein mittel DD der viel aushalten kann mehr nicht und genau so wichtig ist wie alle anderen Klassen.


PS: ich beschütze immer ein Heiler wenn er in grp ist mit "bewachen" sollange er neben mir läuft kann ich auch gut auf ihn aupassen.


----------



## abszu (19. September 2008)

Maiying schrieb:


> Hallöle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du beschwerst dich, daß WAR mit WoW verglichen wird? Warum machst du dann genau das, und bringst obendrein exakt die netten kleinen Beleidigungen, welche erst zum Wuchern dieses Threads führten? 

Ach, und eins noch: Du wünschst nicht wirklich, daß nur Leute, die DAoC spielten, jetzt WAR spielen, oder?! Wenn es so wäre, kann die Hälfte der WAR-Server bald wieder geschlossen werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sei froh, daß WoW den Massenmarkt für MMORPGs geöffnet hat, sonst würd sich kein Mensch für Warhammer und Co. interessieren, geschweige denn, daß eine Firma wie EA überhaupt auch nur nen müden Cent in die Entwicklung investiert hätte...


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

drweb schrieb:


> Denn mal ganz ehrlich: WAR hat mit lvl 10 mehr PvP-inhalt als WoW mit lvl 70



/sign 

Das ist auch einer der vielen Gründe warum das Spiel so Spaß macht, egal welches Level du hast - PvP macht einen Höllenspaß - sogar schon mit lvl 1!


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2008)

Ætherschwall schrieb:


> Ich spiele Chosen 2H, ich mache zwar nicht dicke dps habe aber mit Skill immer 1 Schlag der 0AP kostet und 40AP vom gegner abzieht, dazu habe ich ca 420 stärke wo parieren in meine stufe nicht oft vorkommt.
> 
> In Bgs gehe ich auf Magier und Heiler die fallen sehr schnell um vor allem die heilern die keine AP mehr haben.
> 
> ...




Klasse Aetherschwall...nur ist es nicht deine Aufgabe auf die gegnerischen Stoffis loszugehen...dazu gibts Melee DDS, die Nackt doppelt soviel Schaden machen wie dein Chosen.  Deine Aufgabe ist es, hinten zu stehen, und auf die Ranged und Healer aufzupassen, damit diese die Melees am Leben erhalten können/Den Genger mit dps zubomben können.

Wenn du nach vorne rennst, und den MS Warri markierst, erreichst du, wenn du gegen fähige Leute spielst, nur 2 Sachen:

1. die feindlichen Melees werden grinsend um dich rumrennen, und hinter dir die Healer in Fetzen reissen (Nein, ein Ranged Healer kann sich nicht effektiv gegen einen WL wehren...von WHs ganz zu schweigen.

2. Irgendein Healer auf der Gegenseite wird einen Lachkrampf kriegen, während er deinen "dmg" mit 2 HoTs Counterhealt und sich die Zeit damit vertreibt, Schaden auf dir zu machen.

Ich zumindest hab nicht das geringste Problem wenn meinem Schamanen ein 2H SM oder IB an der Backe hängt...Schilden, HoT, und die Gruppe weiterheilen. Ah ja, und ein zwei klärende Worte im Chat/TS, dass mir irgendjemand diese Witzfigur vom Hals schaffen soll.


----------



## LoserOwner (19. September 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man WAR erst nach einem Jahr wirklich bewerten kann. In diesem Stadium ist es erst zu 50% fertig. Bei WoW war es das Gleiche. Erst nach einem Jahr waren alle Kinderkrankheiten behoben und mehr Inhalt im Spiel. So wie sich WAR momentan präsentiert ist es keine Alternative zu WoW für mich. Es kam mir von Anfang an schon so vor, als wenn WAR viel zu früh released wurde. Aber mal abwarten was mit der Zeit draus wird. Jetzt steht eh erst mal Lich King vor der Tür.



Dem kann man sich nur anschliessen, in drei Monaten wird schon alles wieder ganz anders aussehen was die Stimmung rund um WAR angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hefti (19. September 2008)

Als ehemaliger, langjähriger DaoC Spieler habe ich natürlich sehr gespannt auf Warhammer online gewartet. Warhammer ist, wenn man RvR mag und gerne mit Freunden zusammenspielt ein sehr nettes Spiel. Wenn man allerdings lieber solo unterwegs sein will, ist man bei Warhammer denke ich am falschen Platz, weil es im PVE auf Dauer langweilig wird und weil man im RvR alleine untergeht. Am 15.9. habe ich einige Stunden alleine gespielt. Ich habe bis lvl 4 Quests gemacht und bin dem ersten Szenario beigetreten. Schnell musste ich feststellen, dass es mir Solo auf Dauer in Warhammer nicht gefallen wird. Deswegen hab ich mich mit einem WoW Kollegen zusammen getan und wir haben gestern 8 Stunden zusammen gequestet und RvR gemacht. Das war ein sehr angenehmes Spielvergnügen und hat Lust auf mehr gemacht. Warhammer jetzt bereits als Flop zu bezeichnen ist maßlos überzogen. Ich bin sicher keine Person die von Warhammer schwärmt, aber etwas Abwechslung hat noch keinem geschadet. Was mich an Warhammer auch freut ist, dass ich einige Spielernamen und  Gildennamen aus meiner alten DaoC Zeit wieder gesehen habe. Mal sehn wie sich das Spiel in den nächsten Monaten entwickelt.


----------



## Maiying (19. September 2008)

Du beschwerst dich, daß WAR mit WoW verglichen wird? Warum machst du dann genau das, und bringst obendrein exakt die netten kleinen Beleidigungen, welche erst zum Wuchern dieses Threads führten? 

Ach, und eins noch: Du wünschst nicht wirklich, daß nur Leute, die DAoC spielten, jetzt WAR spielen, oder?! Wenn es so wäre, kann die Hälfte der WAR-Server bald wieder geschlossen werden...  Sei froh, daß WoW den Massenmarkt für MMORPGs geöffnet hat, sonst würd sich kein Mensch für Warhammer und Co. interessieren, geschweige denn, daß eine Firma wie EA überhaupt auch nur nen müden Cent in die Entwicklung investiert hätte... 


Hallöle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube zu wissen das ich in keinster Weise WOW mit WAR verglichen habe jedoch wer lesen und verstehen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ætherschwall (19. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Klasse Aetherschwall...nur ist es nicht deine Aufgabe auf die gegnerischen Stoffis loszugehen...dazu gibts Melee DDS, die Nackt doppelt soviel Schaden machen wie dein Chosen.  Deine Aufgabe ist es, hinten zu stehen, und auf die Ranged und Healer aufzupassen, damit diese die Melees am Leben erhalten können/Den Genger mit dps zubomben können.
> 
> Wenn du nach vorne rennst, und den MS Warri markierst, erreichst du, wenn du gegen fähige Leute spielst, nur 2 Sachen:
> 
> ...




Es geht dadrum die Gegnerische Barriere durchzubrechen, die heilern laufen weg den die sterben und können nicht mehr richtig die front heilen, die magiern sterben mit max 3-4 Hits was schnell geht mit volle AP.

Und ein Chosen Macht ausreichend DMG wenn komplett auch RVR-P auf stärke gehen.

PS: ein 2H Chosen tötet ein Heiler auch wenn er sich entgegenheilt.


----------



## Padstar (19. September 2008)

Sinnlose Diskussion irgendwie ... Ich fand DAoC schon wegen seines PVP's toll und hoffe das die Mythic Jungs das auch bei WAR gut umsetzen ( was ich bisher in Scenarios gespielt habe hat mir auch super gefallen, nur das halt noch von Spielerseite unkoordiniert abläuft stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Ætherschwall schrieb:


> Es geht dadrum die Gegnerische Barriere durchzubrechen, die heilern laufen weg den die sterben und können nicht mehr richtig die front heilen, die magiern sterben mit max 3-4 Hits was schnell geht mit volle AP.
> 
> Und ein Chosen Macht ausreichend DMG wenn komplett auch RVR-P auf stärke gehen.
> 
> PS: ein 2H Chosen tötet ein Heiler auch wenn er sich entgegenheilt.


Verstanden hast du es immer noch nicht ne?


----------



## Ætherschwall (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Verstanden hast du es immer noch nicht ne?



Ehm das es Chosen geben muss die hinten bei den heilern beiben? Doch das habe ich geraft nur ihr rafft nicht das es welche geben muss die durch die front laufen und die Barriere brechen.


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

Ætherschwall schrieb:


> Ehm das es Chosen geben muss die hinten bei den heilern beiben? Doch das habe ich geraft nur ihr rafft nicht das es welche geben muss die durch die front laufen und die Barriere brechen.



Ja und die nennt man Chaosbarbaren, Schwarzorks und Hexenkriegerin


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Ætherschwall schrieb:


> Ehm das es Chosen geben muss die hinten bei den heilern beiben? Doch das habe ich geraft nur ihr rafft nicht das es welche geben muss die durch die front laufen und die Barriere brechen.


Richtig die muss es geben, aber das sind keine Chosen!


----------



## Ætherschwall (19. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> Ja und die nennt man Chaosbarbaren und Hexenkriegerin



Gut ich lasse es sein zu diskutieren macht was ihr für richtig haltet und der 2H Chosen ist ein Designfehler der Entwicklern.

Wir sehen uns in WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Deine Reaktion ist absolut passend zu dem Verhalten deiner Fraktion in den Scenarios. 50% Chosens, die aber alle abnippeln weil keiner von euch auf die Heiler aufpasst. Mir solls Recht sein...ich spiele Ordung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noronion (19. September 2008)

nen jünger MUSS  in den nahkampf , somit is diese klasse zb ebenfalls ganz vorne mit dabei, ok der kan am anfang kurz hinten stehen aber sobald die seelenessenz alle is muss er schnetzeln gehen


----------



## Ætherschwall (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Deine Reaktion ist absolut passend zu dem Verhalten deiner Fraktion in den Scenarios. 50% Chosens, die aber alle abnippeln weil keiner von euch auf die Heiler aufpasst. Mir solls Recht sein...ich spiele Ordung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Aussage ist Relativ denn das was du beschreibst passiert auch bei der Ordnung, dass die nicht auf ihre Heilern aufpassen.


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Noronion schrieb:


> nen jünger MUSS  in den nahkampf , somit is diese klasse zb ebenfalls ganz vorne mit dabei, ok der kan am anfang kurz hinten stehen aber sobald die seelenessenz alle is muss er schnetzeln gehen


Bei Jüngern ist das ja auch was anderes, Bruder. Die Klassen haben, will man einen taktisch perfekten Kampf abliefern, klare Aufgaben. Ganz anders als in Wow...wo die Skillung auch die Aufgabe verändert.

Ein Chosen, egal in welchen Baum er seine Punkte setzt, hat die Aufgabe eines Chosen....und dieses Denken "Bah ich bin aber 2H geskillt ich mach Schaden" ist Crap....ich heil jeden Feuerzauberer locker gegen den 2H Schaden eines Chosen gegen...

Aber wenn Gilden ihre Chosens so einsetzen...BITTE....ich sag ja ich finds gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Ætherschwall schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist Relativ denn das was du beschreibst passiert auch bei der Ordnung, dass die nicht auf ihre Heilern aufpassen.


Daher spiel ich auch mit meiner Gilde und gewinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Random PvP in WAR....das wird sich auch noch ändern glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Deine Reaktion ist absolut passend zu dem Verhalten deiner Fraktion in den Scenarios. 50% Chosens, die aber alle abnippeln weil keiner von euch auf die Heiler aufpasst. Mir solls Recht sein...ich spiele Ordung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hab ich ein schönes Beispiel zu, aber außerhalb der Szenarios :
Ich (Zelot) will mit einer Gruppe PQ machen, wir haben keinen Schwarzork sondern einen Chosen, der tanken könnte ... 
Er hat aber eine 2H Waffe am Start, also frag ich ihn ob er auch ein Schild und 1H dabei hat.
Reaktion : WIE? Ich soll auch noch tanken??!!

... ehm - wie? Soll ich jetzt auch noch heilen?! Unverschämtheit - also bei sowas krieg ich die Krise, wenn man DMG machen will nimmt man sich ne DMG-Karriere und keine Mischung, ganz einfach!


----------



## abszu (19. September 2008)

Maiying schrieb:


> Ich glaube zu wissen das ich in keinster Weise WOW mit WAR verglichen habe jedoch wer lesen und verstehen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha. Da kann ich nur "erst denken, dann schreiben" zurückgeben. Oder soll ich nochmal aus deinem anderem Posting die Stellen zitieren, wo du WoW WAR gegenüberstellst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Bei Jüngern ist das ja auch was anderes, Bruder. Die Klassen haben, will man einen taktisch perfekten Kampf abliefern, klare Aufgaben. Ganz anders als in Wow...wo die Skillung auch die Aufgabe verändert.
> 
> Ein Chosen, egal in welchen Baum er seine Punkte setzt, hat die Aufgabe eines Chosen....und dieses Denken "Bah ich bin aber 2H geskillt ich mach Schaden" ist Crap....ich heil jeden Feuerzauberer locker gegen den 2H Schaden eines Chosen gegen...
> 
> ...




Hmm, klingt gut ich glaub ich wechsel mit meiner Feuerzauberin auf deinen Server   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich hab nämlich das Porblem das ich von den Chosen immer bevorzugt niedergeknüppelt werde.


----------



## yaRealy (19. September 2008)

WAR is geil und auf jedn > WOW.
Der TE is ein Flop.

Gruß,
ein ehemaliger, 4-jähriger WOW Spieler.


----------



## David (19. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> WAR is geil und auf jedn > WOW.
> Der TE is ein Flop.
> 
> Gruß,
> ein ehemaliger, 4-jähriger WOW Spieler.


Bist Du jetzt endlich 5?


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> WAR is geil und auf jedn > WOW.
> Der TE is ein Flop.
> 
> Gruß,
> ein ehemaliger, 4-jähriger WOW Spieler.


Krass mit 4 hab ich grad erst lesen gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (19. September 2008)

Noronion schrieb:


> nen jünger MUSS  in den nahkampf , somit is diese klasse zb ebenfalls ganz vorne mit dabei, ok der kan am anfang kurz hinten stehen aber sobald die seelenessenz alle is muss er schnetzeln gehen




Das mit dem "muss schnetzeln" ich auch ein dehnbarer Begriff, er kann ja auch hinten bleiben und Seelenessenzen per Skill im austauch mit AP reggen.


----------



## Hardnoise (19. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Pve ist langweilig und nach gewisser Zeit ansträngend denn die Sprache im Gebiet der Grünhäute wie auch die Texte machen bekloppt.
> Stumpn´z sin zumm Moshn da. <<<
> Ich möchte das Spiel genießen und nich ne Asperin nehmen weil ich mir 3 Questtexte durchgelesen habe.
> Die Texte errinnern mich an Pubatärende Kinder die Versuchen einen Berliner nachzu empfinden und selbst ich als Berliner Bekomme davon Augenkrebs.



Sorry, aber bevor du irgendwelche Questtexte Kritisierst, solltest du dich lieber mal an deiner eigenen Nase packen. Ich mein, wenn man schon Texte flamed (bzw. ist das nun mal die Grünhäutä Sprache, ist genauso wie wenn du uns Wiener über unseren Dialekt kritisierst!) sollte man wenigstens ein vernünftiges Deutsch können geschweige denn Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.
Und nein ich bin keiner dieser "Wenn du War flamest, flame ich dich"-Spieler, denn so wirklich begeistert bin ich bisher auch noch nicht.. 

Zudem ist Warhammer kein PvE Spiel, wenn du also PvE Betreiben willst, dann bleib bei WoW (Ich weiß, das wolltest du hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).. Warhammer ist nunmal eher auf RvR ausgelegt, ich glaube man kann mit Level 10 noch nicht wirklich viel Urteilen, man sollte mal bis 40 gespielt haben und alles getestet haben.. WoW ist genauso langweilig wenn du bis Level 10 spielst..

Von daher lasse ich mich überraschen und werd weiterhin im Szenario alles zu dotten mit meinem Feuerzauberer was ein roten Namen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Hardnoise


----------



## v4mpire (19. September 2008)

also das ist schon teilweise echt arm was hier geschrieben wird, auch wenn ich nicht alles gelesen habe (also bitte nicht jeder sollte sich damit angesprochen fühlen!)

WoW hat endlich einen Konkurrenten, der dem Spiel mit sehr sehr sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit noch mehr Spieler abnehmen wird wie es bis jetzt schon gemacht hat. 
1.)WAR ist in der Releasephase und sie haben immo Probleme mit den Servern und Datenbanken, wie mir scheint! Gut ich möchte mal an die Anfangsphase von WoW erinnern und wie Spieler damals rumgeflucht haben, wozu man da Geld bezahlt...
2.)Es fehlen mit Sicherheit noch interessante Spielinhalte, aber jeder Vergleich mit AoC schlägt hier fehl! Warum? Weil AoC 0 Inhalte hatte! Auch WoW hat erst nach und nach die Spielinhalte implementiert, WAR wird es nicht anders machen...
3.)An alle Flamer: Ihr könnt gerne eure Meinung preisgeben, aber labbert keinen Scheiß! "WAR wird flopen... WAR ist geflopt..." kann bei solch vielen Vorbestellern nicht ganz hinhauen! Weiterhin werden nach und nach mehr Server eröffnet, auch ein Punkt der gegen einen Flop spricht!

Juti, das ist mein Beitrag zum Thema!

Ich bin dafür, dass der Thread geschlossen wird, danke...


----------



## ImoenViA (19. September 2008)

Über was Ihr Euch hier alles streiten könnt, meine güte...ist ja echt Herrlich. Wenn man keine Probleme hat, macht man sich einfach welche und schon ist das Leben wieder toll oder wie?

Im Moment ist es doch eh noch wayne wie jemand seine Klasse spielt. Immerhin leveln wir alle noch auf 40 hoch. Wenn dann das Endgame RvR kommt, dann sollte jeder wissen was er mit seiner Klasse zu tun hat und man sollte alles abgesprochen haben damit es klappt.

Aber jemand jetzt schon vorzuschreiben wie er seine Klasse zu spielen hat find ich albern. Mein Schamane ist komplett auf DD Equip ausgelegt und Heal EQ
habe ich noch garnicht. Wieso auch? Ich level 90% der Zeit Solo und PvP komm ich damit auch gut klar. Sicher wenn not am Mann ist heile ich auch oder
wenn wir keine anderen Heiler haben. Aber niemand sollte von mir mit Level 17 erwarten das ich der perfekte Heiler bin und auch das Equip dazu habe.

In der Beta hab ich auch einen Chosen gespielt und 2H (abgesehen von dem geilen Style) macht einfach mehr Spass und Damage wenn man viel 
Solo unterwegs ist. Er mag keine Damage Klasse sein, aber dadurch das er gut aushällt und moderaten Schaden macht ist er dennoch flexibel.


Also lasst die Leute atm spielen wie sie möchten. Ist eh noch alles geplänkel und mehr nicht. Wir sehen uns mit Level 40 wenn es richtig zur Sache 
geht mit den Organisierten Burg raids


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

Imo....WAR ist 1. kein Solo Spiel.....und 2. Archetypen basiert.

Mehr muss ich nicht sagen oder? Ich bin froh das ich keinen Schamane hinter mir haben muss im Szenario der mir zuflüstert "Hab kein Heal Gear"

rofl


----------



## Sethek (19. September 2008)

@2h-chosen:

Wer dem Auserkorenen einen Katechismus vorsetzt, der besagt: Egal was passiert, Du machst immer und jederzeit genau das, der vergimpt ihn. Das ist mittlerweilen meine feste Überzeugung.

Insofern sind die 2h-chaaaarge-dämitsch-chosen kein Stück ineffizienter (oder effizienter) als die "komme-was-wolle-heiler-guard-Fraktion". Wo man als Auserkorener am besten aufgehoben ist, ergibt sich zu 50% durch die Situation und zu 50% durch die Skillung (Ja, ein 2h-chosen klopft einen meelee-DD schneller um, der Heiler bedroht, ein Schildchosen ist ein besserer linebreaker).

Beispiel: Ein Rudel Feuermagier mit Heiler steht vor der eigenen Gruppe die besteht aus: Chosen, 2-3 Nahkampf-DPS (Barbar/Hexe) und nem Heiler. Was macht man da wohl? Beim Heiler stehen und den guarden? Nönö, da wird nach vorn gecharged, der nächstgelegene Meelee mit Guard bedacht, dann Linie halten angeworfen und man spielt Speerspitze. Das kann man in besagter Minigruppe nämlich am besten. Nahkampf-DPSer sind zwar richtig gut im Austeilen, aber ungefähr so stabil wie eine Lage Zewa soft, da ist zwischen Heiler und Meelee nicht viel Unterschied (so beide geheilt werden). Die fragilen Glaskanonen müssen also genauso in ihr Einsatzgebiet eskortiert werden - auch dafür sind tanks da und gut.

Umgekehrt Ist natürlich bei einer Nahkampflastigen Gegnergruppe oberste Vorsicht geboten, was Nahkämpfer an den eigenen Heilern angeht.

Es gibt einfach keine Patentlösung - und das ist gut so - oder auch nicht, wie mans  sieht.
Von 10 Auserkorenen sind 8 mit Sicherheit vom Stil "Ich bin froh mal nen Gegner im Visier zu haben, egal was das jetzt ist und was es macht, hin und Schadensskills spammen". Das trifft zwar auf die anderen Klassen in randomgruppen auch zu, aber bei kaum einer wird dadurch so viel Potential verschenkt. DDs sind damit immer noch effektiv, Kampfheiler machen ebenfalls idR mehr dps, wenn sie nur draufdreschen...

Das ist in Summe auch die große Befürchtung, die ich beim Warhammer-PvP habe: Daß das "endgame" von eingespielten Gruppen dominiert wird. Im Gegensatz zum Zergerac in WoW gibts in War soweit ichs überblicke kein PvE-lastiges Schlachtfeld, umgekehrt ist perfektes Gruppenspiel noch viel viel viel entscheidender. Dann nämlich könnte in ein, zwei Monaten WAR tatsächlich zum flop werden, wenn sich nur noch eingefleischte PvPler untereinander die Köpfe einschlagen - die stellen nämlich - auch bei WAR - sicher nicht den Löwenanteil der zahlenden Kundschaft.

@topic: BlablubflamezurückflamemoralinsaurerZeigefinderblablablub. Das wär die Zusammenfassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImoenViA (19. September 2008)

Junge du merkst es nicht.. wir leveln alle gerade noch hoch. da gibt es andere Prioritäten als bei dem geplänkel das FÜR DICH beste Equip und Skillung zu haben damit du Happy bist.

Sicher ist Warhammer kein Solo spiel aber das Hochleveln macht jeder von uns (ausser stammgruppen) zum großteil allein. Und es klappt auch sehr gut.


Level du erstmal auf 40 dann kannst du deine Erwartungen auch versuchen durch zu setzen!


Aber wie gesagt: Streitet Euch über so belanglose Themen, anscheinend habt Ihr echt keine echten Probleme und müsst Euch welche machen


----------



## Dentus (19. September 2008)

ImoenViA schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt: Streitet Euch über so belanglose Themen, anscheinend habt Ihr echt keine echten Probleme und müsst Euch welche machen


Genau wie du, gebe ich hier meine Meinung wieder. Somit haben wir beide das selbe Problem, hm?


----------



## ImoenViA (19. September 2008)

Meinung ist schön und gut, klingt aber eher so als würdest du den Leuten versuchen zu sagen wie sie spielen SOLLEN. Aber egal ich zock gleich weiter mit meinem Schamanen der ja eh kein Damage macht und wenn ich 40 bin werd ich eh Gruppenheiler, hoffe wir sehen uns dann nicht ^^


----------



## Sethek (19. September 2008)

ImoenViA schrieb:


> Meinung ist schön und gut, klingt aber eher so als würdest du den Leuten versuchen zu sagen wie sie spielen SOLLEN.



Was ist daran so schlecht? Anstatt borniert auf der eigenen Sichtweise zu beharren, ist es oftmals nicht wirklich verkehrt, was man so hört, auch mal andere Sicht- und Herangehensweisen in Erwägung zu ziehen und durch experimentieren die eigenen Fähigkeiten zu verbessern. Aber warum lernen, wenn man von Haus aus eh schon alles kann, gell?
Ich vertrete auch meine Sicht der Dinge, und wenn jemand einfach - nach meinem dafürhalten - spielerische Defizite aufweist, dann sag ich ihm das, in der (vergebenen) Hoffnung, es könnte was davon hängenbleiben. Umgekehrt bin ich (vermutlich einer der wenigen, leider) jemand, der sich, nicht nur in Computerspielen, gerne von anderen auf Fehler hinweisen lässt. Hilft mir unterm Strich doch nur.
Allerdings steht da den meisten im Bereich Computerspiele das erwachende männliche ego hinderlich im Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber egal ich zock gleich weiter mit meinem Schamanen der ja eh kein Damage macht und wenn ich 40 bin werd ich eh Gruppenheiler, hoffe wir sehen uns dann nicht ^^



Nein, nein, der Schadensoutput eines Schamanen ist echt imposant, schon in T1. Warte mal, bis Dir, sagen wir, ein Erzmagier über den Weg läuft, von anderen Feinden wie Freunden nichts zu sehen weit und breit. Das gibt mal einen spannenden Zweikampf, der allerdings wohl leider über 12 Runden geht und ohne Ringrichter Jahre dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (19. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> Ja und die nennt man Chaosbarbaren, Schwarzorks und *Hexenkriegerin*




Ja, wenn mal Heiler dabei wären..... so werd ich immer von 2-3 Typen in sekunden zerlegt.^^

Erinnert mich an die WoW BGs auf Alli seiten. 0 Heiler 100 UberRoxxer und 0 Plan = Viel Frust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:

Also zu den Animationen, die sind wirklich irgendwie an die Modelpuppen von Kunstschulen angelehnt. Sehr stumpf und holzig.
Meine Witch sieht zu schreien aus wenn man sie von hinten beim laufen beobachtet. Aber ich denke/hoffe das entwickelt sich noch. Das die Chars anderer Spieler in größerer Entfernung immer abgeharkter aussehen, kann ich bestätigen. Ich Spiele auf max. Details und recht guter Anbindung, was aber nichts an den Animationen ändert. Mobs die sich vor einen "Beamen" sind auch an der Tagesordnung. Aber wie schoon erwähnt steht WAR noch in den Kinderschuhen und hat genug Potenzial, um was großes zu werden. Auch bei WoW wurden die Animationen schon überarbeitet und Mythic wird das wohl auch tun.

Das ganze Gequeste ist wirklich recht stumpf und Variationen zu anderen MMOs bestehen (bis dato) kaum. Aber ich hab auch nichts Innovatives erwartet. Aubgesehen von den PQs, aber auch hier herrscht akuter Heilermangel. Das war bei WoW aber nicht anders. Es wird sich wohl im Highlevel wieder geben (und dann wieder abflachen und auf und ab und auf und..... wie das halt so ist). Das die Questziele recht nah beieinander liegen fiind ich nicht so dramatisch. Und die Queststrasse ansich auch nicht.

Das RvR ist so ne sache, Die Kollisionsabfrage ist momentan noch sinnfrei wie ich finde. Da es kaum Möglichkeiten gibt sie auszuspielen. Die Attackrane ist zu groß, um um einen Spieler den man beharkt herumzulaufen, um damit einen anderen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Selbst auf der anderen Seite kommt derjeneige an mich heran. Schade eigentlich. Da ich aber erst am Anfang meiner Karriere stehe und noch nicht viel gesehen hab, kann sich das natürlich noch drastisch ändern.

Alles in allem, ist WAR ein gelungenes Spiel, die Wartezeiten beim Einloggen sind recht kurz (gut is je nach Server wohl extrem), diese Tatsache war mir aber von vorn herein bekannt. Jetzt schon zu behaupten oder zu Frage ob das ganze ein Flop ist, ist als würde man die "netten" Astroleute von 9Live anrufen und fragen, wann man reich wird. Sinnfrei! Wenn ich daran denke wie der WoW Start damals von statten ging........... mein lieber schwan. Die Foren sind förmlich explodiert.

Wobei wir auch bei meinem einzigen WIRKLICHEN und, meiner Meinung nach, absolut induskutabelsten Punkt sind, es ginbt kein offizielles WAR Forum. Das ist für mich ein Witz, nichtmal ein Technik Forum (mir ist bewußt das viele es zum Flamen nutzen würden). Heutzutage gibt es kaum ein Spiel ohne. Und das ist etwas was mich wahnsinnig stört. Und mit evtl. Flames, Kritiken, etc. sollte so eine Firma schon fertig werden. Wozu gibt´s Outsourcing?  Das hat aber mit dem Spiel ansich NICHTS zu tun.

mfg


----------



## ImoenViA (19. September 2008)

Sethek ich hab eigentlich Dentus damit gemeint und nicht dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit nem Erzmagier hatte ich schon das vergnügen und nach gefühlten 60 Minuten 2 Kampf ohne Ziel vor augen bin ich dann doch weiter questen gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Ja, wenn mal Heiler dabei wären..... so werd ich immer von 2-3 Typen in sekunden zerlegt.^^



Ich bin Heiler und versuche immer so gut es geht zu heilen, je nachdem welches Szenario, konzentriere ich mich eben auch auf die "wichtigeren" Personen, so wie Flaggenträger - aber oft ist es auch so, dass Melees nicht in Sichtweite sind - passiert häufig in der Steintroll-Kreuzung.
Wenn wer stirbt versuch ich gleich zu rezzen, damit er/sie weiter Stump'n mosh'n kann!


----------



## TBrain (19. September 2008)

Synefiere schrieb:


> ich kann immer wieder nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich die vielen flame threads lesen muss.
> 
> Also hier meine Antwort:
> 
> ...



Hmm also soll ich mit Warhammer lieber erstmal nicht kaufen? 

Da bleibe ich bei WoW und warte bis Warhammer einen ähnlich technisch perfekten Zustand erreicht hat. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Mercedes und einem Lada zum gleichen Preis habe, dann nehme ich auch den Mercedes. Mag sein, dass die Lada-Hersteller was ganz tolles vor haben... aber da warte ich dann doch lieber bis es so weit ist ^^


----------



## OldboyX (19. September 2008)

Auto = Gebrauchsgegenstand (zumindest Großteils, gibt sicher auch Leute, welche statt 2 Stunden Computerspielen lieber 2 Stunden mitm Mercedes "rumfahren")

MMO = Unterhaltung und bei Unterhaltung wünsche ich mir manchmal Abwechslung und da spiele ich gern auch mal was neues, selbst wenn sich dann nach einem Monat herausstellt, dass es doch nicht so doll ist. 50 Euro für 1 Monat Unterhaltung sind ein guter Deal. Alternativ könnte man ja einen Samstag-Abend ausgehen...

Überspitzt: Egal wie gut ein Film ist, irgendwann möcht ich auch mal einen anderen ankucken, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass er schlecht(er) ist als der erstere. Wenn es in WoW für dich immer noch genug Sachen gibt die "neu und erstrebenswert" sind und wenn du findest 50 Euro sind viel Geld, dann bleib bei WoW. Viele haben aber nach 3-4 Jahren WoW "alles gesehn" und egal wieviele neue Friseure, mobs und Quests eingeführt werden, es ist und bleibt dasselbe Spiel. Für mich ist Warhammer erfrischend anders, aber doch ähnlich genug um nicht permanent von allem überfordert zu sein.


BTT: Es ist natürlich kein Flop, man müsste schon tot sein um das nicht zu merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nenjo27 (19. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Das du KEINE LAGS hast glaub ich dir jetzt aber nicht , nich flunkern du :-)
> 
> Nein ich persönlich war bei WOW nicht von anfang an dabei aber bei dem was die verdienen sollte es JETZT ja auch keine Server Probs geben!
> 
> ...




Ob du eine 16k Leitung (zum Spielen reichen übrigens 1k) hast oder nicht ist irrelevant, wenn der Server nicht antwortet. Bzw. kann das auch mit deinem Provider zusammenhängen.


----------



## Cliif (19. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ach na klar gut das du das sagst ich mach einfach die Texte aus lese die Queststexte nich mehr.
> Damit Rettest du mir das Spiel und ich kann jetzt Questen gehen :-P
> Und nein ich nem das Volk was ich toll finde, ich finde die Sprache in schrift einfach abtörnend.
> Akkustisch super gelungen aber auf TEXTE nein das geht nich.



War ist genauso wie WoW, AoC, dHdRo ein Massively Multiplayer Online _*Role-Playing*_ Game.
Und wenn du War als Role- Play Game spielen möchtest finde ich die Quest texte ziemlich Atmospfähre fördert.

Ich finde War super bleibe dabei nehme die Bugs und Lags in kauf und fertig.
Hoffe DU schaußt noch mal in 1 - 2 Monaten nochmal rein und änderst deine Meinung.

MFG Cliif


----------



## Onsider (19. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Spart euch die ständigen Vergleiche mit WoW vor 4(!!!!)Jahren....die haben bei anderen Spielen nicht funktioniert und sie werden auch für Warhammer nicht plötzlich irgendeine Gültigkeit erhalten. Ich finde nen Trabbi heute auch nich toll weils vor 200 Jahren nur Kutschen gab und das ja ne mordsentwicklung ist.
> Als nächstes wird wieder der urbane Mythos aus der schublade gezogen das WoW ja anfangs kein PvP hatte und auch kein endgame(geschweige denn Raidinstanzen)...und man muss euch wieder darauf aufmerksam machen das ihr euch doch bitte mal die patchnotizen durchlesen solltet wann Blackrock und Molten Core ins Spiel eingeführt wurden(nämlich vor dem US-release).
> WAR muss sich mit WoW messen...JETZT...nicht vor 4 Jahren und nicht in 4 Jahren....und auch nicht in 40 oder 40k jahren. Es sei denn ihr lebt nicht in der gegenwart sondern in der Vergangenheit oder Zukunft(dann würde ich gerne mal sehen was ihr so geraucht habt). ;-)




Hmm der Vergleich hinkt etwas, denn der Trabi wird nicht besser, denn der wird nicht mehr hergestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (soll heissen, sieht heute noch so aus wie vor 20 Jahren).
Ausserdem finde ich den Vergleich mit WAR und WoW sowieso etwas daneben. Wie bitte vergleiche ich ein PvP-Game mit einem PvE-Game. Das einzige was gleich ist, es ist ein MMORPG. Natürlich ist in WAR auch PVE drin, aber das Hauptaugenmerk liegt nun mal im PvP.
Das ein Game nicht fertig auf den Markt kommt, finde ich schon normal, denn ich kenne kein PC-Game welches perfekt auf den Markt gekommen ist.
Mich stört auch noch einiges an WAR, aber ich glaube schon, dass es noch verbessert wird.


so long onsider


----------



## Carstein (19. September 2008)

Ich hab WoTLK Beta gespielt und das Spiel ist so extrem laggy und es verändert sich nichts. Immernoch der gleiche Rotz, es wird einfach zu langweilig auf die Dauer. Ich hatte früher auch das Tabletopgame gespielt und bin von WAR begeistert. Grafik um längen besser als in WoW und lags hab ich auch keine, es kommt nur auf die hardware und Leitung an. Und wer eine gute Hardware hat kann auch im System eifnach AA hochstellen und gut ist.


----------



## wolfgar (19. September 2008)

Monadar schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Also mich hat das Spiel vollkommen überzeugt, mag daran liegen das ich nicht so ein WoW-Fan bin der einen exakten Clon von WoW + zusätzliches erwartet. Also ich spiele das Spiel gern und ich sage einfach mal, dass das Spiel kein Flop werden wird.
> 
> ...




Also ich bin ein WoW Fan und war sehr in Sorge das das spiel nur ein Clone wird... da dem nun aber nicht so ist kann ich den wow Account nun getrost still legen.

Warum ich das mache wenn ich doch ein WoW fan bin ? 
Naja WoW war und ist ein gutes Spiel aber einfach immer das Selbe und auch die Grafik ist nicht mehr zeit gemäß... irgendwann muss man mal einsehen das was neues her muss.

is wie mit Beziehungen ... man ist zufrieden bis sich einem was besseres bietet ^^


----------



## Acuria (19. September 2008)

Oder man is zufrieden mit dem was man hat in einer beziehung, ich tausche meine gut eingespielte beziehung jedenfalls nicht gegen eine zickige mehr schein als sein beziehung ein :-)


----------



## Draco1985 (19. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Oder man is zufrieden mit dem was man hat in einer beziehung, ich tausche meine gut eingespielte beziehung jedenfalls nicht gegen eine zickige mehr schein als sein beziehung ein :-)



Das hört sich irgendwie nach "Lieber 'die Falsche' ertragen, als das Risiko eingehen dass eine andere auch nicht 'die Richtige' sein könnte." an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (19. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ganz anders als in Wow...wo die Skillung auch die Aufgabe verändert.


Weshalb es wiederum in Warhammer keine Talentbäume gibt, und soviele Klassen.



Ætherschwall schrieb:


> ein 2H Chosen ist ein mittel DD der viel aushalten kann mehr nicht und genau so wichtig ist wie alle anderen Klassen.


Durch die bin ich mit meinem Ironbreaker mit Schwert und Schild wie ein warmes Messer durch Butter gegangen. Soviel halten die aus...

Und ja, allein, und ja ohne Heiler im Rücken...



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Klasse Aetherschwall...nur ist es nicht deine Aufgabe auf die gegnerischen Stoffis loszugehen...dazu gibts Melee DDS, die Nackt doppelt soviel Schaden machen wie dein Chosen.  Deine Aufgabe ist es, hinten zu stehen, und auf die Ranged und Healer aufzupassen, damit diese die Melees am Leben erhalten können/Den Genger mit dps zubomben können.
> 
> Wenn du nach vorne rennst, und den MS Warri markierst, erreichst du, wenn du gegen fähige Leute spielst, nur 2 Sachen:
> 
> ...


Sorry, kann ich nicht zustimmen.

Meine Aufgabe, als Ironbreaker, ist ganz sicherlich nicht hinten rumzugammeln und auf die Heiler aufpassen. Natürlich AUCH, aber nicht nur.

Nein, meine andere Aufgabe ist es in Horden reinzulaufen, Defense hochpushen durch attacken, unterbrechen, Aufmerksamkeit auf mich ziehen, in der Hoffnung unsere MDps und RDps hauen meine Attacker um. Nebenbei wäre ich gut damit beraten, die gegnerische Heiler zu "nerven" oder gar töten, wenn es meine Dps zulässt mit Schild und Axt. Natürlich während all der Hektik noch meinen Heiler im Auge zu behalten.

Aber dafür ist mein GUARD und OATHFRIEND da...

Oh ja, und "counterhealt" is nix. Repriesal und der liegt 3 sek auf dem Boden, mit 5 sek. CD. Away with ye, und der fliegt. Wenn ich die Skillkombis richtig n utze, ist der Heiler schonmal mit sich selbst am Heilen beschäftigt. Immer noch besser als wenn er seine RDPS und MDPS heilt.

Ja, ja, so einfach hinten rumstehen und rumgammeln....mach du mal, ich mach mein Ding und bin lieber meiner Gruppe hilfreicher.


----------



## Curentix (19. September 2008)

...


----------



## Curentix (19. September 2008)

...bah, bitte diesen und oberen löschen...danke!


----------



## Golube (19. September 2008)

in meinen augen ist es eine volle entäuschung . die grafik ist auf alle fälle grotten schlecht +++ Die texturen sind teilweise voll verwaschen und die chars schauen aus als ob sie im falschen spiel stehen würden . 
Da das game von EA ist hab ich mir schon gedacht das noch was kommen wird und ich hatte recht .
Wenn mann C&C kauft oder andere EA games bekommt man WAR bonusgegenstände . pfff. können sie ja gleich einen shop aufmachen wo man items kaufen kann.
ich kaufe bestimmt kein EA game mehr und werde auf keinen fall denen jeden monat 15 € in den hintern schieben .

jetzt werden wieder viele heulen das ich keine ahnung habe . 
viel spass beim geld verschwenden


----------



## hansi79 (19. September 2008)

Golube schrieb:


> in meinen augen ist es eine volle entäuschung . die grafik ist auf alle fälle grotten schlecht +++ Die texturen sind teilweise voll verwaschen und die chars schauen aus als ob sie im falschen spiel stehen würden .
> Da das game von EA ist hab ich mir schon gedacht das noch was kommen wird und ich hatte recht .
> Wenn mann C&C kauft oder andere EA games bekommt man WAR bonusgegenstände . pfff. können sie ja gleich einen shop aufmachen wo man items kaufen kann.
> ich kaufe bestimmt kein EA game mehr und werde auf keinen fall denen jeden monat 15 &#8364; in den hintern schieben .
> ...




Sorry, ich hab WOW als Geldverschwendung angesehen und ich bin auch der Meinung das das neue Addon eine ist? Versprechen von Blizz??? Kindergartengrafik??? scheiß PVP?????. Ja jetzt sagt man das es belagerungswaffen gibt *lol* das was die in WOW Belagerungswaffen nennen ist gegenüber WAR lächerlich. Ich bin nicht Blind und weis das die Grafik gegenüber WOW um Meilen besser ist. (was ja eigentlich nicht nötig ist da in War größere Schlachten gefahren wird). Erst spiel antesten dann unsinn Posten. Sorry irgentwie bin ich froh das einige Kids in WOW bleiben denn viele sind doch etwas überlastet mit dem PVP System und nur sauer das Blizz in sachen PVP und RP völlig versagt hat.


----------



## Sarasish (19. September 2008)

WAR ist kein Flop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Rednoez (19. September 2008)

Sarasish schrieb:


> WAR ist kein Flop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noch ganz schnell umgeändert wa?^^


----------



## hansi79 (19. September 2008)

Sarasish schrieb:


> WAR ist kein Flop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Alles andere als das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in drei von vier dingen besser als WOW. Jetzt muss Blizz zeigen das sie auch Inovtionen bringen können und sie müssen es denn die Spieler werden sich nicht immer verarschen lassen.


----------



## Drakyr (19. September 2008)

Das mit der Bewegungsanimation ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.
Minimieren kann ich ohne Probleme.
Deine ganzen Argumente stützen sich auf Betaerfahrungen von daher nicht ganz optimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Orcs im Warhammeruniversum sprechen nunmal so und das schon seit 20 Jahren!!!!!
Eindeutschung kommt jetzt in großen Schritten.
Das späte Open Pvp macht unheimlich viel Spaß, habs in der Closed und in der Gildenbeta testen dürfen.
Und das ist nunmal das beste an WAR , PvP halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar ist War nicht von Anfang an perfekt , jedoch war das WoW auch nicht wenn ich mal zurückdenke und es dehalb mit AoC zu vergleichen welches um einiges schlimmer war/ist, finde ich maßlos übertrieben.
Ich wette auch das WotLk nicht gleich komplett perfekt sein wird,meine Erwartung ist das das Balancing komplett über den haufen geworfen wird vom DeathKnight das da erst mal ganze viele Mimimimimiflames an Blizzard gehn von Leuten denen ihre Klasse zu schlecht ist, wie es anfangs auch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und wer sagt die WARGrafik sei schlechter als die von WoW hat tomaten auf den Augen.
Wobei man bei der Grafik von WoW sagen muss das sie Stilgerecht ist, sie passt einfach.Ich finde bei WoW würde eine Hybermegaimba Grafik nicht gut aussehn und auch viele Kunden vergraulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze soll jetzt kein Flame oder so sein,nur ein wenig Kritik und eigene Meinung zu deinem Post.

So Far
Drakyr geht jetzt wieder Ordis putthaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi79 (19. September 2008)

Drakyr schrieb:


> Das mit der Bewegungsanimation ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.
> Minimieren kann ich ohne Probleme.
> Deine ganzen Argumente stützen sich auf Betaerfahrungen von daher nicht ganz optimal
> 
> ...




Vor allen dingen hatte War einen Perfekten Start? Die Server stürzten nie ab und vor allen dingen ist es Fertig und fast Bug frei WOW hatte noch nach Monaten Bugs die das Spiel fast unspielbar machten


----------



## ramsleier (19. September 2008)

WAR ein flop? Dieses Thema hatte ich heute mit einem Verkäufer und 2 Weiteren Kunden im Laden als ich es gekauft hab. 

Wir haben 20 Minuten lang diskutiert ob WAR besser als WoW wird und wir sind zur Entscheidung gekommen das es besser werden KANN (Natürlich muss es das nicht)

Wenn man WAR mit dem damaligen WoW vergleicht, sprich: Als WoW so neu war wie WAR heute ist, hat WAR auf alle Fälle grosse Vorteile. Viel weniger Bugs, mehr Spieler am Anfang, ziemlich stabile Server (Wenn man es z.b. mit BC vergleicht.... 2 Minuten spielen -----> Server Absturzt, und das den ganzen Abend lang) WAR hat Potential, es ist ein PvP Spiel und wird - wenn es so weitergeht wie es begonnen hat - besser als WoW werden. Für mich endet heute meine fast 3-Jährige WoW-"Karriere"

The WAR is comming....


----------



## Drakyr (19. September 2008)

@hansi79 
Jo stimmt,die Server laufen perfekt, bis auf Gestern wo ne kurze Zeitlang die BGs komischerweise nicht gingen.(Carroburg)
Vergeb mir bitte meine Vergesslichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ramsleier
Ähnliche Situation hatte ich heute in einem Laden einer großen Elektronikfachhandelkette(xD) als ich mir Guitar Hero 3 gekauft hatte, standen da 2 vor dem Wartrailer Bildschirm und haben drüber geredet.
Direkt wie ich bin hab ich meine Meinung kunt getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War hat noch sehr viel Potential, ich hoffe dass das nicht vergeudet wird.
Momentan sind sie ja auch gut mit Wartungsarbeiten und Patches dran.Vieles wurde mit dem letzen beiden Patch deutsch.


----------



## ramsleier (19. September 2008)

Drakyr schrieb:


> @hansi79
> Jo stimmt,die Server laufen perfekt, bis auf Gestern wo ne kurze Zeitlang die BGs komischerweise nicht gingen.(Carroburg)
> Vergeb mir bitte meine Vergesslichkeit
> 
> ...


Und was kam dabei raus wenn ich fragen darf? nimmt mich wunder^^


----------



## ramsleier (19. September 2008)

sry doppelpost -.-''


----------



## Drakyr (19. September 2008)

Verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz =(
Steh grad auf total aufm Schlau^^


----------



## ramsleier (19. September 2008)

Was die anderen beiden zu WAR meinten^^ (Die, die den Trailer angeschaut haben)


----------



## monthy (19. September 2008)

Naja warum bleibt man nicht bei dem Motto... Jedem das Seine?

Die einen mögen das Spiel, die anderen das Andere.

Ich für meinen Teile habe in den letzten Jahren so gut wie alle MMos gespielt. Keines konnt mich dazu bringen von Wow weg zu gehen. Auch War nicht.

Warum?  Die Welt und auch die Sachen die man in Wow machen kann bieten einem immer was. Sei es Daylies, Insanzen, Pvp oder sonstiges.

Klar haben andere Spiele Vorteile. Aber leider immer nur auf einem Gebiet. PVP,RP oder sonst was. Aber keinen besitzt auch nur ansatzweise die gute Mitte von Wow. 

Klar kann man hier und da was ändern, aber nötig ist es nicht. Ich denke zumindest das Pvp und grade die Arena zum Teil Wow kaputt macht.  

Nun ja. Schauen wir wie sich War entwickelt.

Gruß


----------



## SirDamatadore (19. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Naja ich merke halt auch das in vielen Foren die Fanboys krampfhaft versuchen sich an WAR zu halten, dann kommen Agumentationen wie : bei mir laggt WAR nicht, nix ruckelt alles super die Grafik is der Hammer best game ever.
> 
> Wenn du mich fragst alles Blödsinn.
> 
> ...



Zum einen halten wir uns an dem Spiel nicht fest, sondern es gefällt uns! Oder glaubst du, das wir Idioten sind die für ein Spiel, was uns nicht zusagt Geld bezahlen! 

Du solltest vielleicht aufhören deine Texte durchzulesen, dann verschwindet mit hoher warscheinlichkeit auch dein Augenkrebs! Aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das dir Mama kein Geld für eine PC Aufrüstung gibt. 

Du bist wohl so ein Trottel der dem Auto Verkäufer erklärt die Marke hätte bei einer anderen Marke abgeschaut, weil die auch Sitze drin haben. Aber kaufen tust du das Auto dann nicht weil es aus dem Auspuff stinkt. Es war eine Zeitlang echt lustig aber du gehst mir auf dem Nerv. Wird Zeit das ein Mod hier eingreift und dieses bescheuerte Thema schliesst!


----------



## Drakyr (19. September 2008)

@ramsleier
Ahso die beiden.
Der eine hat dann ein Exemplar mitgenommen ^^


----------



## Chirogue (19. September 2008)

Zum Titel "WAR ein Flopp?" konnt ich nur lachn...
Das Game laggt bei mir garnicht! Beim maximiern hab ich 0 Probleme! So zeugs mit der auflösung hochstellen haste bei jedem game....dafür gibts die einstellungen ja und ich denke, dass mythic auch noch eine funktion einbauen wird, die es dir ermöglicht npc- und playernamen und so weiter auszublenden....
Das game ist jetzt grad ma en paar tage draußen(keine große zeit um ein gutes fazit zu ziehen)....es ist nicht perfekt das ist klar aber was erwartest du?
Spiele wie WoW waren am Anfang auch nicht ultra-über-Games wie heute....
Ein MMO braucht nun mal seine Zeit, bis es wirklich perfekt werden kann....
'Gib WAR eine Chance...guck vll einfach nochma in nem halben Jahr rein!

MFG Feanwulf


----------



## Curentix (19. September 2008)

monthy schrieb:


> Naja warum bleibt man nicht bei dem Motto... Jedem das Seine?
> 
> Die einen mögen das Spiel, die anderen das Andere.
> 
> ...


Was für ne gute Mitte? Versteh mich net falsch, ich werde mir Wotlk kaufen, weil ich WoW weiterhin wegen dem PVE spielen werde.

Aber PvP in WoW? Arena? BG? Open PvP gibts ja nicht! Was ist denn da PvP??


----------



## monthy (19. September 2008)

Klar kann man hier und da was ändern, aber nötig ist es nicht. Ich denke zumindest das Pvp und grade die Arena zum Teil Wow kaputt macht.

Habe ich geschrieben.  Ich bin selber mehr auf PVE fixiert wie auf Pvp. 

Ich habe in meinem Beitrag nur keine Vorschläge zur verbesserung gemacht, weil das auch nicht wirklich hier zu diesem Zhema gehört.

Klar ist Pvp in Wow nicht balanced. Aber es ist auch nicht schlecht. Nur sollten sie es langsam Itemunabhängig machen.

Gruß


----------



## Protek (19. September 2008)

Ist es eigentlich zur Tradition geworden jedes Spiel total in den Dreck zu reden, aber seit AOC ist das zu einer Sportart geworden.


HAAllo?! WaYne, es gibt vielleicht noch Spieler die ein Spiel mit vernünftigem PvP und Content zu schätzen wissen nach so einer üblen Enttäuschung wie Age of leere Versprechungen, 

muss denn wirklich jedes Spiel schlecht gemacht werden, meiner Meinung nach hat es das nicht verdient, klar kann man es für den letzten Müll halten, aber damit noch andere Spieler zu nerven ? , bei WAR seh ich absolut keine Berechtigung dazu, da Mythic und GOA gute Infopolitik haben und übelst gute Schiene fahren bisher. 

Grafik ist nicht alles ! Wenn einem das Game nicht gefällt dann geht man, ja zu dem Nischen Mmo AoC von mir aus, da haste deine Grafik. 

Jetzt überleg dir mal wieso du das schreibst, wieso kommt man wohl dazu solch einen Thread zu erstellen, ja man möchte sich mitteilen und das Spiel anfeinden, seine sogenannte persönliche Meinung abgeben, die nur dazu dient das Spiel schlecht reden zu können !  

Dein Thread ist der ultra MiMiMi verpackt mit halbwegs vernünftigen Aussagen über einige Elemente, das nenn ich jetzt wirklich mal rumheulen, das Spiel wird sich wie andere Mmorpg wandenln, tatsächlich hat Warhammer Online auch das Recht auf ein bisschen Zeit, doch ich sage sie habens Welten besser hinbekommen, es geht hier um RvR, um PvP, nicht um RP Dialoge die total langweilen, und wenn du auf Chaos Seite und Ork spielst, selber Schuld, aber davon abgesehen, wann muss man den schon Texte lesen? für die Questanzeige reicht es doch gerade noch aus das wenige zu verstehen. 

Du wolltest einen WoW Klon usw, aber die Spieler wollen keinen WoW Klon, Warhammer unterscheidet sich in wesentlichen Punkten. WoW und ich kann mir erinnern, hatte zu Anfang auch seine Macken, die Bewegungen inGame werden sich auch hier noch einiges ändern.

Was soll das? Da du anscheinend schon wieder mit Warhammer abgeschlossen hast, versuchst du jetzt noch einige mitzureissen, ist doch immer das gleiche, damit man nicht alleine da steht. 

Update : Das Spiel is released und es ist gut, wers nicht gut findet, wartet halt auf Wrath of the Lich King, das wird auch was gutes, also hört endlich mal auf jedes Game zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AoC hats allerdings verdient ^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. September 2008)

War und bin immernoch ein grosser Warhammer Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ein grund warum ich nicht von WoW zu Warhammer gehe ist:
Boah, nicht schonwieder ein "mittelalterliches" Spiel!!

Ich mag Warhammer wirklich, aber warum noch so ein Spiel? 
Wir haben Guild Wars, Age of Conan, World of Warcraft und Herr der Ringe..
Alles spielt ja ungefähr in der selben zeitepoche, wo es Ritter und Pferde gibt und sonst das Mittelalterlichen zeugs..
Mir währe es am liebsten gewesen wenn sie von Warhammer 40k ein MMO gemacht hätten mit Panza's, Spacemarines und Squiggofanten mit Lasergeschützen.

Kaufen werde ich mir das Spiel trotzdem und es "antesten". 
Hoffe es fesselt mich mindestens n paar Wochen und landet nicht sofort in meine Plunderkiste neben Guild Wars und Age of Conan die mich enttäuscht haben.


So ein Kommentar ist bekloppt:


Acuria schrieb:


> die Sprache im Gebiet der Grünhäute wie auch die Texte machen bekloppt.
> Stumpn´z sin zumm Moshn da. <<<


Das ist die Warhammer Welt, so reden nunmal die Orks in Warhammer..
In Warhammer hatt man wenigstens richtige Orks und nicht kleine putzige Orks wie in WoW die man am liebsten ins Bett nehmen würde und an sie kuscheln.


----------



## Raqill (20. September 2008)

OT: Überdenk bitte mal dein Avatar, wenn ich den Text so lese ...


----------



## Oerwein (20. September 2008)

Also bin völlig enttäuscht. Der anfänglichen Euphorie folgt schnell die Ernüchterung. Lvl 17, also nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen dieser Post

1. Belohnungen bei PQ: Lächerlich wie das ausgerechnet wird, war zu 90% immer der DD vorne und die "Tanks" im hinteren Drittel, wirklich tolle Sache sehr fair. Und ich möchte mal wissen wenn alle von anfang an dabei waren ob der DD wirklich mehr "Einfluß" hatte dass es ihm seinen 400 Punkte vorsprung fürs Würfeln gerecht wird. Den "Würfelbonus" wenn man einmal nichts gewonnen hat ist auch fürn A...., bringt überhaupt nichts.

Für Orkgebiet:

2. RvR so gut wie nicht vorhanden, ab und zu mal eine Burgeroberung aber das wars, sind auch keine wirklichen quests dort, sodass man mal gezwungen ist da hinzugehen, nicht so wie beim Chaosvs.Imperium

3. Szenario: Feuermagier viel zu stark und zu häufig vertreten, ist ja ein Witz. Generell sind die Szenarien ein Dreck (wie gesagt kann mich nur auf den Ork-Bereich beziehen), Entweder die Ordnung gewinnt 500 zu 100 oder umgekehrt, vor allem weil am Anfang diejenigen mit Mounts das Spiel praktisch entscheiden. Absolut kein Balancing, noch dazu wenn man einen Sigmapriester lvl 12 nicht mal zu 2. killen kann weil er viel aushält und sich auch noch hochheilen kann. Egal ob man gewinnt oder verliert, es ist immer einseitig und uninteressant.



Also bin echt am überlegen ob ich nicht entweder nur durch quests hochlevle, was eigentlich nicht Sinn des Spiels ist, oder es für 3-4 Monate liegen lasse bis das Balancing und die anderen Probleme vielleicht ausgebessert sind. Zur Zeit macht das PVP null Laune. Ich bin kein WoW Fan und mit Sicherheit kein "Kiddy", aber die BGs waren in WoW zumindest meistens interessanter und vor allem ausgeglichener als das was WAR zur Zeit bietet. Ja es ist erst das Release aber ich spreche ja davon lieber zu warten als sich von dem Dreck frustrieren zu lassen


----------



## warhammerfanboy (20. September 2008)

war macht spaß und ist besser als wow WAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Raqill (20. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:


> 3. Szenario: Feuermagier viel zu stark und zu häufig vertreten, ist ja ein Witz. Generell sind die Szenarien ein Dreck (wie gesagt kann mich nur auf den Ork-Bereich beziehen), Entweder die Ordnung gewinnt 500 zu 100 oder umgekehrt, vor allem weil am Anfang diejenigen mit Mounts das Spiel praktisch entscheiden. Absolut kein Balancing, noch dazu wenn man einen Sigmapriester lvl 12 nicht mal zu 2. killen kann weil er viel aushält und sich auch noch hochheilen kann. Egal ob man gewinnt oder verliert, es ist immer einseitig und uninteressant.




Stimmt du hast vollkommen Recht!
Der Jünger hält nix aus und zum heilen ist er sowieso zu doof.
Oder die Zauberin die macht ja überhaupt keinen Schaden! Außer an sich selbst...


----------



## Draco1985 (20. September 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Mir währe es am liebsten gewesen wenn sie von Warhammer 40k ein MMO gemacht hätten mit Panza's, Spacemarines und Squiggofanten mit Lasergeschützen.



Geduld, Geduld, ist ja alles offiziell in Arbeit. Kann sich nur noch um Jahre handeln, bis da was Konkretes bei rauskommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> In Warhammer hatt man wenigstens richtige Orks und nicht kleine putzige Orks wie in WoW die man am liebsten ins Bett nehmen würde und an sie kuscheln.



Auch wenn ich der Grundthese prinzipiell zustimme: Ich würde keinen Ork, welchen Universums auch immer, mit ins Bett nehmen. Vor allem nicht die weiblichen Vertreter der WoW-Ork-Gattung. Sagt jemandem das Zitat "Death by Snu-Snu!" etwas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (20. September 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> ich habe lange überlegt überhaupt zu schreiben



Tja, und wenn Du dann auch so lange beim Schreiben überlegt hättest... ich habe echt versucht, Deinen Text zu lesen, aber bei mehreren Fehlern pro Zeile stesst das zu sehr, als das ich mir sowas antue. Sorry, unleserlich.


----------



## Oerwein (20. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Stimmt du hast vollkommen Recht!
> Der Jünger hält nix aus und zum heilen ist er sowieso zu doof.
> Oder die Zauberin die macht ja überhaupt keinen Schaden! Außer an sich selbst...




Hat irgendwer gesagt dass dies der Fall ist? Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Woher soll ich wissen wie es sich gegen diese Karrieren spielt, kannst du mir das sagen. Es ist einfach nur kein Balancing vorhanden


----------



## Raqill (20. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer gesagt dass dies der Fall ist? Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Woher soll ich wissen wie es sich gegen diese Karrieren spielt, kannst du mir das sagen. Es ist einfach nur kein Balancing vorhanden



Du stellst es nur so hin als würden die Imperiums-Klassen unbalanced sein...


----------



## Draco1985 (20. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:


> 1. Belohnungen bei PQ: Lächerlich wie das ausgerechnet wird, war zu 90% immer der DD vorne und die "Tanks" im hinteren Drittel, wirklich tolle Sache sehr fair. Und ich möchte mal wissen wenn alle von anfang an dabei waren ob der DD wirklich mehr "Einfluß" hatte dass es ihm seinen 400 Punkte vorsprung fürs Würfeln gerecht wird. Den "Würfelbonus" wenn man einmal nichts gewonnen hat ist auch fürn A...., bringt überhaupt nichts.



Also ich bin mit meinem Schwertmeister eigentlich immer im vorderen Drittel, wenn ich nicht erst im Laufe der PQ dazukomme. Vielleicht machen die Tanks bei dir auf dem Server etwas falsch?

Und der Würfelbonus bringt schon etwas, ich hatte es eigentlich noch nie dass ich öfter als ein Mal leer ausgegangen bin. Allerdings ist das Würfelsystem insgesamt grob verbesserungswürdig, das stimmt.



> Absolut kein Balancing, noch dazu wenn man einen Sigmapriester lvl 12 nicht mal zu 2. killen kann weil er viel aushält und sich auch noch hochheilen kann.



Also ihr macht bei euch definitv was falsch. Ich spiele zwar Ordnung, aber Sigmarpriester hab ich auch schon umkippen sehen. Sind halt Dosen mit Heilfähigkeit, da halten die DDs kurz mit Focusfire drauf und mit etwas Glück hat sich der Heiler erledigt. Die Schwierigkeit daran sind die anderen Spieler die einen dran hindern wollen, nicht der Siggi selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (20. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:


> Also bin völlig enttäuscht. Der anfänglichen Euphorie folgt schnell die Ernüchterung. Lvl 17, also nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen dieser Post
> 
> 1. Belohnungen bei PQ: Lächerlich wie das ausgerechnet wird, war zu 90% immer der DD vorne und die "Tanks" im hinteren Drittel, wirklich tolle Sache sehr fair. Und ich möchte mal wissen wenn alle von anfang an dabei waren ob der DD wirklich mehr "Einfluß" hatte dass es ihm seinen 400 Punkte vorsprung fürs Würfeln gerecht wird. Den "Würfelbonus" wenn man einmal nichts gewonnen hat ist auch fürn A...., bringt überhaupt nichts.



Hmm ich als Chosen tank der mit 1h+schild kämpft ist eigentlich unter den ersten 3.
WIe schon öfters gesagt bekommt der Tank kein Anteil durch den Dmb bzw. nur wenig sondern wieviel er eisteckt.
Also ich komm immer gut um die Runden mit dem Tanken.

Die Lvl Begrenzungen sind nicht so glücklick wie schon oben gesagt der mit dem Mount entscheidet das Szenario.
RvR reicht mir bisher vollkommen.
Hatte bei 3 Burgangriffen teilgenommen welche aus Spaßig waren.
Denke das es aber um einiges mehr an RvR geben wird in Tier4 wenn die Leute max. lvl haben.


----------



## Monkeygod (20. September 2008)

Hm... ich denke es wird eigentlich ganz gut laufen WAR wenn nicht die start schwierigkeiten wären aber denke das bekommen sie hin


----------



## sTereoType (20. September 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Hmm ich als Chosen tank der mit 1h+schild kämpft ist eigentlich unter den ersten 3.
> WIe schon öfters gesagt bekommt der Tank kein Anteil durch den Dmb bzw. nur wenig sondern wieviel er eisteckt.
> Also ich komm immer gut um die Runden mit dem Tanken.


Den Dmg einstecken ist garnicht mal so wichtig da er eine begleiterscheinubng der bedrohung ist DIE wiederrum ist sehr wichtig . Sofern du deine aggroskills regelmäßig benutzt und nicht vergisst bewachen auf den dd zu schmeißen dann bist du ganz schnell oben in der pq.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (20. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> OT: Überdenk bitte mal dein Avatar, wenn ich den Text so lese ...



Weiss nicht was OT bedeutet, aber da der Threadersteller kein Avatar hatt denk ich mal geht an mich..
Was stimmt nicht mit text und Avatar?
Ist mein Blutelf Paladin.. ja und?




Draco1985 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich der Grundthese prinzipiell zustimme: Ich würde keinen Ork, welchen Universums auch immer, mit ins Bett nehmen. Vor allem nicht die weiblichen Vertreter der WoW-Ork-Gattung. Sagt jemandem das Zitat "Death by Snu-Snu!" etwas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nix wissen was "Death by Snu-Snu" ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilana (20. September 2008)

Das spiel is einfach nur schrott. Mehr kann man nicht sagen. Laggs ohne ende. Bewegungen wie angesoffene 100 jährige. Grafik naja lässt sich sehen. Dann auch noch ein erster patch der über 1 gig gross is. Die auflösung kannste so hoch wie du willst einstellen und trotzdem sieht alles noch scheisse aus. Das HUD is total beschränkt. Meine fresse was zum .......?? Ich kann nur noch sagen game deinstallieren ---> in die tonne kloppen. Maßlos entäuscht. Jegliches Warhammer war geil, nur den müll kann man echt ned spielen.


----------



## Oerwein (20. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Schwertmeister eigentlich immer im vorderen Drittel, wenn ich nicht erst im Laufe der PQ dazukomme. Vielleicht machen die Tanks bei dir auf dem Server etwas falsch?
> 
> Und der Würfelbonus bringt schon etwas, ich hatte es eigentlich noch nie dass ich öfter als ein Mal leer ausgegangen bin. Allerdings ist das Würfelsystem insgesamt grob verbesserungswürdig, das stimmt.



Oder eure DD machen was falsch. Als Tank muss man eh nur die Champions und Helden tanken, da kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erfahrungen nur auf 1 Server, Zerstörungsseite, und ein paar Spieler begrenzt, also eine rein subjektive Einschätzung, wenns bei euch anders ist schön, bis LVL 17 bei uns(mir und meinen Freunden) ists so wie in meinem ersten Post beschrieben.

Und beim Würfeln hab ich schon mehrere Leute erlebt die mehr als 2 mal die PQ von anfang an mitgemacht haben und nichts bekamen (obwohl es 5 Beutel für ca. 10 Spieler gab). Aber jeder hat dabei seine eigene Erfahrung. Wie gesagt für mich zur Zeit noch ziemlich frustrierend das Spiel und wenn sich da nicht einiges ändert wird sich das auch erledigt haben.


----------



## sTereoType (20. September 2008)

Vilana schrieb:


> Das spiel is einfach nur schrott. Mehr kann man nicht sagen. Laggs ohne ende. Bewegungen wie angesoffene 100 jährige. Grafik naja lässt sich sehen. Dann auch noch ein erster patch der über 1 gig gross is. Die auflösung kannste so hoch wie du willst einstellen und trotzdem sieht alles noch scheisse aus. Das HUD is total beschränkt. Meine fresse was zum .......?? Ich kann nur noch sagen game deinstallieren ---> in die tonne kloppen. Maßlos entäuscht. Jegliches Warhammer war geil, nur den müll kann man echt ned spielen.


das erstellungsdatum und dein postcounter sprechen für den inhalt deiner aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi79 (20. September 2008)

Vilana schrieb:


> Das spiel is einfach nur schrott. Mehr kann man nicht sagen. Laggs ohne ende. Bewegungen wie angesoffene 100 jährige. Grafik naja lässt sich sehen. Dann auch noch ein erster patch der über 1 gig gross is. Die auflösung kannste so hoch wie du willst einstellen und trotzdem sieht alles noch scheisse aus. Das HUD is total beschränkt. Meine fresse was zum .......?? Ich kann nur noch sagen game deinstallieren ---> in die tonne kloppen. Maßlos entäuscht. Jegliches Warhammer war geil, nur den müll kann man echt ned spielen.




Wetten noch nicht gespielt?????? Lieber alles Nachlabern!!! Oder Neidisch das du dir keine zwei Abos leisten kannst und bei World of Farmcraft bleiben musst? Schau dir das spiel mal an es bietet in allen bereichen einiges und vieles ist sogar jetzt sehr ausgereift.


----------



## Vilana (20. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das erstellungsdatum und dein postcounter sprechen für den inhalt deiner aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit was hat das was zu tun? Nur weil ich nicht jeden tag hier mimimi schreibe? Das game is einfach schrott und wenn ich schon 3 jahre hier angemeldet wär, wäre es genauso. Kannst nix dran ändern. MMORPG ist einfach Blizzard´s gebiet. Das werden sie wieder beweisen. 10 millionen acc´s sprechen wohl für sich. *pew pew* *mimimi*


----------



## clickrush (20. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:


> Also bin völlig enttäuscht. Der anfänglichen Euphorie folgt schnell die Ernüchterung. Lvl 17, also nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen dieser Post
> 
> 1. Belohnungen bei PQ: Lächerlich wie das ausgerechnet wird, war zu 90% immer der DD vorne und die "Tanks" im hinteren Drittel, wirklich tolle Sache sehr fair. Und ich möchte mal wissen wenn alle von anfang an dabei waren ob der DD wirklich mehr "Einfluß" hatte dass es ihm seinen 400 Punkte vorsprung fürs Würfeln gerecht wird. Den "Würfelbonus" wenn man einmal nichts gewonnen hat ist auch fürn A...., bringt überhaupt nichts.
> 
> ...




so viel undurchdachtes und falsches steht hier drin das ich einfach nen post dazu machen musste:

1. der schwarzork meines bruders steht oft auch im ersten drittel. andere tanks ebenfalls. tanks habens erst dann schwer, wenn es sehr viele leute hat die das quest gleichzeitig machen, da die mobs dann zu schnell down gehen.

2. RvR ist vorhanden und wird sogar aktiv gelebt. es geschiet oft dass mal ein paar von der ordnung zu uns rennen und umgekehrt (openrvr server). ausserdem sind die leute viel motivierter openrvr zu machen. im wow gehen sie pvp immer aus dem weg (sogar auf unserm pvp server....)

3. aufgrund von 1 und diesem punkt nehme ich definitiv an dass du einen tank spielst. feuermagier zu stark? er ist dein hardcounter. der muss dich umhauen. das spielprinzip wird nie auf 1on1 gebalanced werden sondern nur auf das teamplay. wenns zuviele feuermagier hat wird sich das schon noch einpendeln. das ist in rpgs immer so: es gibt oft am anfang ein paar modeklassen und dann pendelt sichs mit der zeit ein. argument ungültig...

Kommt noch dazu: auf lvl 17 zu sagen die bgs sind nicht balanced und in wow schon, ist doch ehrlich gesagt völliger humbug. in wow sind die bgs nur auf lvl 70 einigermassen gebalanced. im lowlevel bereich wird sicher nicht gebalanced, was auch richtig ist. wenn du wow bgs interessanter findest dann ist das dein empfinden. ich finde szenarien in war nur schon aus 2 gründen viel besser: 1. die karrieren haben viel mehr fähigkeiten die sie sinnvoll nutzen können. war karrieren sind schwerer zu steuern (vergleich mal schwarzork mit ms krieger) 2. kollisionsabfrage. schon mal im team leute eingeklemmt im szenario? schonmal nen eisenbrecher per kollision abgefangen um deinen schami zu schützen? da sind auf einmal ganz neue dinge möglich die mehr spieltiefe liefern als wow im pvp hat.


----------



## LoserOwner (20. September 2008)

Wartet drei Monate ab, dann bewertet das Spiel.

WAR wird dann für viele langweilig geworden sein, weil sie merken, dass die Levelkurve deshalb ziemlich steil am Anfang ist, weil es kaum Endcontent gibt.
Endlose Szenarien Besuche werden sehr schnell langweilig werden und auch die letzten werden kapiert haben, dass es maximal alle zwei bis drei Monate einmal zu einer Schlacht um die Hauptstadt des Gegners gehen wird. Wer dann nicht on ist wird es eher jedes halbe Jahr einmal erleben. Wirklich motivierend ist das nicht.
Das Spiel geht mit massig Bugs an den Start und wer Mythic kennt, der weiss, dass wirklich umfangreiche Patches lange auf sich warten lassen.
Machen wir uns nichts vor, WAR ist wie so viele MMOs früher released worden, als es dem Kunden lieb sein kann.
Die Nachteile die dies mit sich bringt werden sich nach den ersten drei Monaten dann deutlich zeigen.


----------



## Alwina (20. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein WoW Fan und mit Sicherheit kein "Kiddy", aber die BGs waren in WoW zumindest meistens interessanter und vor allem ausgeglichener als das was WAR zur Zeit bietet. Ja es ist erst das Release aber ich spreche ja davon lieber zu warten als sich von dem Dreck frustrieren zu lassen
> 
> Hat irgendwer gesagt dass dies der Fall ist? Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Woher soll ich wissen wie es sich gegen diese Karrieren spielt, kannst du mir das sagen. Es ist einfach nur kein Balancing vorhanden



So ganz glaube ich dir das nicht (Das du kein WOW-Fan bist) oder du spielst ein anderes WOW .
Meine Eindrücke zu der Ausgeglichenheit und Interessanz der BG in WOW sind da massiv anders .
Alterac - Ein PVE BG wer den Boss zuerst legt gewinnt (Kann sich natürlich seit dem 1.8 geändert habe spielen nicht mehr WOW)
Arathi - Oft genug 2000-200 gewonnen oder verloren 
Auge des Sturm - dito 
Warsong - Die Spiele die 3:2 ausgegangen sind kann ich an einer Hand abzählen


Definiere Balancing .
Falls du meinst das du mit deiner Karriere jede andere schlagen können musst . Vergiss es .
Es gibt immer Karrieren die du nicht schlagen kannst .Stein,Schere,Papier lässt grüssen.

Für mich sieht das hier in Bezug auf Balancing nach der gleichen Heulerei wie in WOW aus .
Bääh ich kann die Klasse nicht schlagen . Heul nerf "Insert Random Klasse"


----------



## sTereoType (20. September 2008)

Vilana schrieb:


> Mit was hat das was zu tun? Nur weil ich nicht jeden tag hier mimimi schreibe? Das game is einfach schrott und wenn ich schon 3 jahre hier angemeldet wär, wäre es genauso. Kannst nix dran ändern. MMORPG ist einfach Blizzard´s gebiet. Das werden sie wieder beweisen. 10 millionen acc´s sprechen wohl für sich. *pew pew* *mimimi*


du meinst also eine temporale parallele impliziert noch keine kausale konnektivität?
ich denk mal mit dem spruch bist du bis zu deinem 14ten lebensjahr beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandhit (20. September 2008)

@Oerwein
Zur Erklärung: Die Punkte der ersten Runde werden nach den Kills berechnet. Da ist es dann logisch, daß ein Tank weniger kills hat als ein DD.
Dann werden entsprechend die Boni ermittelt, also der höchste bekommt 500 usw.
Dann wird gewürfelt und nach dem Würfeln werden die Boni dazu addiert und danach wird ausgewertet.
Dabei kann folgendes passierenbasiert auf eigenen Erlebnissen)
ein Teilnehmer kommt sehr spät in die Quest, es reicht aber aus um am Ende noch 85 Bonuspunkte abzuziehem.
Mit Würfelglück+85 holt er dann den ersten Platz.
Ein anderer teilnehmer spielt die ganze PQ durch macht den ersten in der Killberechnung und hat 500 Boni. beim Würfeln klappt es nicht ganz so gut und er würfelt 280+500 macht 780. Damit kann bei einem bißchen Pech das Ende herausspringen.
So ist das System aufgebaut und so finde ich es gut.


----------



## ramsleier (20. September 2008)

Oerwein schrieb:


> Also bin völlig enttäuscht. Der anfänglichen Euphorie folgt schnell die Ernüchterung. Lvl 17, also nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen dieser Post
> 
> 1. Belohnungen bei PQ: Lächerlich wie das ausgerechnet wird, war zu 90% immer der DD vorne und die "Tanks" im hinteren Drittel, wirklich tolle Sache sehr fair. Und ich möchte mal wissen wenn alle von anfang an dabei waren ob der DD wirklich mehr "Einfluß" hatte dass es ihm seinen 400 Punkte vorsprung fürs Würfeln gerecht wird. Den "Würfelbonus" wenn man einmal nichts gewonnen hat ist auch fürn A...., bringt überhaupt nichts.
> 
> ...



Ich bin erst lvl 5 aber mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das die zerstörung fast nur verliert. 5 Schalchten und 5 EINDEUTIGE loses. ich war bei WoW schon bei der allianz und hab dort dauernd verloren, wenn das bei WAR wieder so wird kotzt es mich einfach nur an. momentan sieht es nämlich danach aus!


----------



## Ebon (20. September 2008)

Vilana schrieb:


> Das spiel is einfach nur schrott. Mehr kann man nicht sagen. Laggs ohne ende. Bewegungen wie angesoffene 100 jährige. Grafik naja lässt sich sehen. Dann auch noch ein erster patch der über 1 gig gross is. Die auflösung kannste so hoch wie du willst einstellen und trotzdem sieht alles noch scheisse aus. Das HUD is total beschränkt. Meine fresse was zum .......?? Ich kann nur noch sagen game deinstallieren ---> in die tonne kloppen. Maßlos entäuscht. Jegliches Warhammer war geil, nur den müll kann man echt ned spielen.



Du hast da was falsches gekauft, oder dein Rechner ist zu low bzw. falsch eingerichtet! 

Hää, also es läuft bei mir 1A oki, je nachdem wie die Server und die Verbindungeb drauf sind. Bewegungen sind auch in Ordnung, man darf halt nicht nur mit  Autoschlag an den Mob/ Gegner gehen.

Nen GB Patch und der Patcher ist so ziemlich der schnellste den ich erlebt habe!

Zum Thema Grafik und Co gibt bereit viele Threads hier, schau mal nach dann weißt warum die keine super mega High End Effekt drin haben.


dann man das hier mal zu machen ... das hat doch nix mehr mit Diskussion zu tun. Hier wird durch nur heiße Luft geblassen. Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben die Ironie einiger Nutzer ist sehr interessant xD


----------



## DaCe (20. September 2008)

Tja, dann solltest du mal schaun wieviele Leute auf Seiten der Zerstörung eben mit Stufe 5 wie du im Scenario sind, und wieviele Stufe 11 auf seiten der Order. Das könnte so einiges erklären!
Wenn´s dir ned passt.. reroll Order und gut!


----------



## Draco1985 (20. September 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Nix wissen was "Death by Snu-Snu" ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus Futurama, Folge "Amazonian Women in the Mood" (dt.: "Amazonen machen Snu-Snu"):

Fry, Kif und Zapp Brannigan haben über die Kultur auf dem Planeten der Amazonen gelästert und Macho-Sprüche gerissen. Das Urteil für dieses Vergehen: Tod durch "Snu-Snu" (die amazonische Umschreibung für Sex).

Die Mannsweiber dieses Planeten sprechen zudem im Englischen auch noch einen Akzent, der verdammt stark an die (weiblichen) Warcraft-Orks erinnert, wie ich finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Oerwein schrieb:


> Als Tank muss man eh nur die Champions und Helden tanken, da kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Tanken so einfach wäre, dann würden wohl kaum so viele Spieler ihre TANK-Charaktere als Wannabe-DDs spielen. Was IMO Teil des Problems mit der Wertung sein könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (20. September 2008)

Ohje... wir haben einen "Einfach Schlecht"-Thread für WAR... war ja zu Erwarten... aber trotzdem, langsam ist es doch genug, oder

Was mich in letzter Zeit besonders aufregt ist der Spruch "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!"... 
Leute, das mag zwar stimmen, aber dass man das auf jeder Seide jedes Threads in den letzten 2 Wochen lesen muss, ist langsam wirklich nicht mehr feierlich...
Am Besten baut ihr euch den Spruch in die Signatur oder sowas, langsam wird es echt zu viel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. September 2008)

pandhit schrieb:


> @Oerwein
> Zur Erklärung: Die Punkte der ersten Runde werden nach den Kills berechnet. Da ist es dann logisch, daß ein Tank weniger kills hat als ein DD.
> Dann werden entsprechend die Boni ermittelt, also der höchste bekommt 500 usw.
> Dann wird gewürfelt und nach dem Würfeln werden die Boni dazu addiert und danach wird ausgewertet.
> ...


das mit den kills ist totaler blödsinn. ich habe auch noch nie erlebt das die dds alleine die spitze ausmachen und oft genug war ich auch ein teil der spitze bzw DIE spitze an bonus im pq und ich spiel nen chosen tank. das werde ich wohl kaum durch kills erreicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (20. September 2008)

Na, es hat ja mal nicht lange gedauert, bis sich der erste Foren-Troll zu Wort meldet, und seine sinnlose Meinung kund tut.

@TE, auch Dir kann geholfen werden ... die Antwort liegt in WoW ... habe Spass damit, und lasse andere einfach in Ruhe das spielen, was ihnen gefällt. 100% triffst Du dort auf gleichgesinnte, die so wie Du eh alles andere schlecht reden .... nur um die "Heilige Kuh" WoW herrlich schönzureden .... 

In diesem Sinn, viel Spass bei WoW

.....


----------



## ramsleier (20. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Tja, dann solltest du mal schaun wieviele Leute auf Seiten der Zerstörung eben mit Stufe 5 wie du im Scenario sind, und wieviele Stufe 11 auf seiten der Order. Das könnte so einiges erklären!
> Wenn´s dir ned passt.. reroll Order und gut!


würde ich gerne, jedoch wollen sämtliche kumpels zerstörung spielen und ich hab keine lust einen auf ego bei der ordnung zu machen.


----------



## Ebon (20. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du meinst also eine temporale parallele impliziert noch keine kausale konnektivität?
> ich denk mal mit dem spruch bist du bis zu deinem 14ten lebensjahr beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LooL, bei den heutigen Bildungsstand brauch die doch bis zum naja 18ten? xD

Ich schlage eine grafische Darstellung vor, dass lässt sich doch mit drei Symbolen viel besser beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (20. September 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Na, es hat ja mal nicht lange gedauert, bis sich der erste Foren-Troll zu Wort meldet, und seine sinnlose Meinung kund tut.
> 
> @TE, auch Dir kann geholfen werden ... die Antwort liegt in WoW ... habe Spass damit, und lasse andere einfach in Ruhe das spielen, was ihnen gefällt. 100% triffst Du dort auf gleichgesinnte, die so wie Du eh alles andere schlecht reden .... nur um die "Heilige Kuh" WoW herrlich schönzureden ....
> 
> ...



das wird ihm wohl auch nicht gefallen. singleplayer rpg ist eher was. da kann man immer gewinnen und ist immer der beste.


----------



## clickrush (20. September 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> würde ich gerne, jedoch wollen sämtliche kumpels zerstörung spielen und ich hab keine lust einen auf ego bei der ordnung zu machen.




kleiner tip an dich: das musst du auch nicht. das level wird während und nach jedem szenario angezeigt.


----------



## Oerwein (20. September 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> so viel undurchdachtes und falsches steht hier drin das ich einfach nen post dazu machen musste:
> 
> 1. der schwarzork meines bruders steht oft auch im ersten drittel. andere tanks ebenfalls. tanks habens erst dann schwer, wenn es sehr viele leute hat die das quest gleichzeitig machen, da die mobs dann zu schnell down gehen.



du sagst es, und naja unter 10 Spielern gibt es das eigentlich nicht mehr bei uns



clickrush schrieb:


> 2. RvR ist vorhanden und wird sogar aktiv gelebt. es geschiet oft dass mal ein paar von der ordnung zu uns rennen und umgekehrt (openrvr server). ausserdem sind die leute viel motivierter openrvr zu machen. im wow gehen sie pvp immer aus dem weg (sogar auf unserm pvp server....)



Die Aktivität von Open RVR und einem normalen Serever zu vergleichen ist ja wohl nicht Aussagekräftig




clickrush schrieb:


> 3. aufgrund von 1 und diesem punkt nehme ich definitiv an dass du einen tank spielst. feuermagier zu stark? er ist dein hardcounter. der muss dich umhauen. das spielprinzip wird nie auf 1on1 gebalanced werden sondern nur auf das teamplay. wenns zuviele feuermagier hat wird sich das schon noch einpendeln. das ist in rpgs immer so: es gibt oft am anfang ein paar modeklassen und dann pendelt sichs mit der zeit ein. argument ungültig...
> 
> Kommt noch dazu: auf lvl 17 zu sagen die bgs sind nicht balanced und in wow schon, ist doch ehrlich gesagt völliger humbug. in wow sind die bgs nur auf lvl 70 einigermassen gebalanced. im lowlevel bereich wird sicher nicht gebalanced, was auch richtig ist. wenn du wow bgs interessanter findest dann ist das dein empfinden. ich finde szenarien in war nur schon aus 2 gründen viel besser: 1. die karrieren haben viel mehr fähigkeiten die sie sinnvoll nutzen können. war karrieren sind schwerer zu steuern (vergleich mal schwarzork mit ms krieger) 2. kollisionsabfrage. schon mal im team leute eingeklemmt im szenario? schonmal nen eisenbrecher per kollision abgefangen um deinen schami zu schützen? da sind auf einmal ganz neue dinge möglich die mehr spieltiefe liefern als wow im pvp hat.



Ja sind schon nett diese Ideen mit Kollisionsabfrage aber versuch das mal wenn kaum MeleeDD auf die Heiler losgehen, aber ich gebe dir recht vom Prinzip her wirklich interessant. Das ist auch nicht das Problem, sondern wie es zur Zeit abläuft, dass egal welche Seite, wenn sie gewinnt, unangefochten gewinnt, und bis auf 1 mal war das immer so, Lvl20+ holt sich die Flagge, läuft zurück zum eigenen Spawn-Punkt und das wars im Prinzip wenn die Gruppe nicht völlig unfähig ist.

Wegen dem Lvl 17 kommentar, soll also heißen bis auf die lvl 40 szenarien braucht man sich also keine Hoffnung auf ein ausgeglichenes Szenario machen? Daran ist doch was sehr falsch, ob das in WoW so ist oder nicht interessiert doch keinen der War spielt


----------



## ramsleier (20. September 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> kleiner tip an dich: das musst du auch nicht. das level wird während und nach jedem szenario angezeigt.


was hat das damit zu tun das ich mit meinen freunden spielen möchte?^^


----------



## Mordrach (20. September 2008)

Ich glaub nicht, das WAR floppen muss.

WAR ähnelt GuildWars, man logt ein und ist schnell im PvP, wenn man nicht gerade auf Seiten der Zerstörung spielt.
Man kommt ähnlich schnell zur Action wie bei einem Shooter, damit war GuildWars schon erfolgreich, wobei das in GuildWars wohl besser geregelt ist, da man dort sehr viel schneller an einem Szenario teilnehmen kann.

Wirklich Rollenspiel-Atmosphäre kommt somit allerdings nicht in WAR auf, wer das sucht, für den wird WAR ein Flop werden.


----------



## Bi1upp (20. September 2008)

hab nur seite 1 und seite 2 zur hälfte gelesen. Aber kein bock mir die selbe scheiße in x verschiedenen formulierungen anhören zu müssen. Die Fanboys hypen ihr game. Das sind WoW und WAR.
Andere spiele haben zz keine chance. Jetzt lass WAR mal nen halbes jahr laufen dann schauen wa da rein. Das spiel war in der beta einfach zum kotzen was zocken anging. Ohja fanboys flamed mich damit damit ihr des super fandet und meine mutter bitte auch, danke! Alles in einem war ein scheiß bild aufm Monitor es war ZU düster es war zu wenig gestaltung drinne nur Stein (warn Ork) Stufe 2 erreicht und damit ERFOLGREICH ausgeloggt. Dat spiel ist zwar für mich nochnet ganz tot aber ich warte noch bis ichs mir nochmal angucke. 

und btw. WoW Release mit War zu vergleichen ist völlige scheiße. Wir vergleichen die spiele so wie se sind miteinander weil sie so sind -.- auserdem wurde WoW 04 released und war eben 08, pech für WAR aber ist eben so. 

Mein Geheimtipp ist ja Blauer bär in da house teil 8 - Ein tag bei mythic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Ja flamed mich bitte noch mehr, aber bitte neme meine mutter die will einkaufen gehen nehmt meinen vater danke im vorraus!)

Naja that's just my 2 cent's ...


----------



## The ORPG Mag (20. September 2008)

Ich spiele aktuell aktiv WoW (bis die letzten zwei Tage wo ich WAR versuch zum Laufen zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) jedoch will ich hier doch mal für WAR einstehen.

Balancing - das hochgelobte Wort für WoW heisst bei WoW nämlich nur: Ich kann nichts und du kannst nichts. Selbst das kleinste Detail namens Paladine nur bei der Allianz und Schamanen nur bei der Horde hat man ja dann mit dem Addon aufgelöst. Damit keine Unklarheiten entstehen, ich finde es ja auch toll, dass man mit jeder Klasse gegen jede Klasse gewinnen kann, jedoch kann man dann auch einfach allen FEAR, allen ein Pet, allen Platte, allen Tierformen und Heilfähgikeiten geben und dann gehts nur noch um Skill. Die Rüstungsthematik lass ich hier aussenvor. WAR versucht es zumindest im Ansatz es anderst zu machen, ob es gelingt sehen wir in ein paar Monaten. Jedoch Balancing als Vorteil für WoW zu nehmen finde ich nicht fair - weil so ein Balancing kriegt jeder Hersteller hin. Denn Blizzard hat irgendwann einfach resigniert und gesagt: Wir habens gemütlicher wenn die Klassen nicht mehr so unterschiedlich stark sind.


----------



## hansi79 (20. September 2008)

Vilana schrieb:


> Mit was hat das was zu tun? Nur weil ich nicht jeden tag hier mimimi schreibe? Das game is einfach schrott und wenn ich schon 3 jahre hier angemeldet wär, wäre es genauso. Kannst nix dran ändern. MMORPG ist einfach Blizzard´s gebiet. Das werden sie wieder beweisen. 10 millionen acc´s sprechen wohl für sich. *pew pew* *mimimi*




Ich finde WOW schrott und?? blizz hat ein Nachteil oder zwei 1. Neue spieler werden sie kaum bekommen da keiner von lvl 1 anfangen möchte 2. Blizz muss zeigen das sie mehr kann als Farmen, Farmen und nochmals Farmen, Blizz muss nachlegen und das Addon ist nicht mehr als eine neuauflage von BC(was ich bisher auf offizielle seite gelesen habe, ausser todesritter) 10 Mil? du glaubst doch wohl im ernst nicht das das alles spieler sind? überlege mal wieviel spieler haben zwei oder mehr accounts? ich sage nur Gamecenter in China die pro GC gleich 25 Aktive Accounts gezählt werden, also wenn man die doppel oder dreifach Accounts abrechnest und die GC  hat Blizz nicht mehr als vieleicht 3 Mil. spieler


----------



## Draco1985 (20. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Denn Blizzard hat irgendwann einfach resigniert und gesagt: Wir habens gemütlicher wenn die Klassen nicht mehr so unterschiedlich stark sind.



Nicht ganz richtig. Was Blizzard wirklich hochoffiziell verkündet hat ist (sinngemäß):

"Es ist uns egal wie die Klassen gegeneinander ausbalanciert sind, wir balancen 5v5 und höher, alles darunter bekommen wir nicht hin, dafür sind die Klassen zu unterschiedlich."

Und jetzt führe man sich mal zu Gemüte, dass sie trotzdem noch 2v2- und 3v3-Arena anbieten und ihre hochoffiziellen Turniere um Preisgelder in 3v3 durchführen lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2008)

10 Millionen Accs sprechen für garnichts, werte( r) Vilana...

30 Millionen Menschen nehmen Drogen (rein fiktive Zahl), als Freizeithobby, das macht es trotzdem nicht besser...


----------



## losrunos (20. September 2008)

ich würde gerne mitreden aber bin immernoch dabei die 10,9gb runterzuladen und das mit ca 130kB/s

aber in der open beta hab ich eigentich nur gute eindrücke gesammelt und bin vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## Warwick999 (20. September 2008)

Boah, wasn Bullshit :-) 

Titel, Npcnamen und ähnliches kann man recht einfach in den Optionen abstellen aber das werden dir sicher schon 5 Mann vorher gesagt haben! :-) Ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Schrott hier durchgelessen allerdings mach mir W.A.R. ne menge fun zur Zeit udn ob da mal nen Mob rückwärts auf mich zu läuft is mir doch bummi, mal ganz davon abgesehen das bei mir die Mobs völlig i.O. durch die Gegend flitzen!

Allerding spiel man war ja auch des RvRs wegen und da laufen die Gegner ganz prima .... leider :-D

Also das echt nen Bulllshittreath von nem  ........ naja denks euch einfach !!


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Wenn WAR ein 3/4 Jahr nach Release alt is und sich von Entwickler aus nicht viel getan hat, ist es ein Flop..

Aber jetzt schon einen Thread darüber zu öffnen is zu früh und für unsere CMs wird sowas nicht viel Helfen eher werden sie damit Mythic demotivieren.
Schreibt besser Eindrücke vom Spiel die unbedingt verbessert werden müssen in die Foren..

Seht es so.. wenn z.b nur wir deutsche über Skills und Annimations änderungen schreiben dann bringen unsere CMs das eher an den Entwickler als wenn alle Europäische Spieler verschiedene änderungen wollen.

Wir müssen nur auf einen Nenner kommen bei den Änderungen dann kann Mythic was mit anfangen!
Ich hoffe das alle es Verstehen was ich damit meine.. 

One for all! All for One! We are strong! We are One!


----------



## Immondys (20. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> für mich sind die pvp mechaniken in WAR denen in WoW klar unterlegen. es spielt sich statisch und langweilig. man zieht sein ding durch... als ob man gegen ne zielscheibe schiessen würde.



Und es gibt keinen bescheuerten Schurken der einen Zerhäkselt ohne das man was machen kann. WAR setzt von der Mechanik auf Gruppenspiel und nicht den EGO Trip in den WoW PVP Grounds. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls besser. Und wenns dir nicht gefällt, ab 13. November kannste wieder für Stunden in Instanzen schwelgen, Ruf sammeln, farmen....

Viel Spass aber ohne mich!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immondys (20. September 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Ich bin erst lvl 5 aber mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das die zerstörung fast nur verliert. 5 Schalchten und 5 EINDEUTIGE loses. ich war bei WoW schon bei der allianz und hab dort dauernd verloren, wenn das bei WAR wieder so wird kotzt es mich einfach nur an. momentan sieht es nämlich danach aus!



Spiel Ordnung


----------



## szell (20. September 2008)

Carthos schrieb:


> Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie man nach nichtmal einem tag des offiziellen Starts ein Spiel schon beurteilen, bzw. gar abschreiben kann. Das es laggt ist normal, da kann ich dir Storys aus WoW erzählen, dagegen ist das bisschen Lag ein Segen. Wartet alle erstmal die ersten beiden Monate ab, dannkann man sich ein besseres Bild von der Sache machen.


/sign
kann man noch gut erinnern als nach über einem jahr trotz allem pünktlich jeden Mittwoch die Raidserver abgeschmirt sind und man jedesmal erst mit einer stunde verzögerung beginnen konnte


----------



## Siccaria (20. September 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Ich bin erst lvl 5 aber mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das die zerstörung fast nur verliert. 5 Schalchten und 5 EINDEUTIGE loses. ich war bei WoW schon bei der allianz und hab dort dauernd verloren, wenn das bei WAR wieder so wird kotzt es mich einfach nur an. momentan sieht es nämlich danach aus!


Ja, 5 Spiele im Startgebiet sind ganz eindeutig repräsentativ... 
So wird das das ganze Spiel über bleiben bis WAR eingestellt wird (ausser Du Wechselst die fraktion... ab dann verliert die Ordnung eben)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Ja, 5 Spiele im Startgebiet sind ganz eindeutig repräsentativ...
> So wird das das ganze Spiel über bleiben bis WAR eingestellt wird (ausser Du Wechselst die fraktion... ab dann verliert die Ordnung eben)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lasst die Leute doch.. die meckern über ein Spiel 2 Tage nach Relaese doch nur weil sie WoW gewohnt sind und dort nicht von anfang an dabei waren und nicht sahen wie wenige es dort gab.

Geschweige denn das man bei WoW erstmal ne zeit lang am lvln war und erst mit 60 PvP machen konnte und dabei immer erstmal 10 minuten durch die Landschaft flog^^ und dann das gelagge..uiui.. aber da war´s noch spannend, so wie WAR jetzt schon ist.

Oder als ein paar Monate in WoW vergangen und die ersten BGs eintrafen.. tjaa da musste man bis zu 2 stunden warten bis eins aufging und man musste 15 minuten fliegen um sich anzumelden meine freunde " ich komm von WoW und kann jetzt schon über WAR meckern weils so viel schlechter is"... *kopfschüttel, sich nen Keks nehm und den krümmelnt mampf*


----------



## Macaveli (20. September 2008)

war ja klar das es son thread geben wird, das spiel war erst paar stunden auf dem markt und die leute sprachen schon über nen flop, das geht doch nicht, oder habt ihr in einpaar stunden das ganze spiel gezockt und wisst es deswegen so genau?  ich wette das die hälfte der leute die hier schlecht über warhammer reden das spiel noch nichtmal ne minute gespielt haben, geschweige denn sich darüber informiert, aber hauptsache wow is the best und alles andere ist kacke, ihr seid ja wie die scientologen ey....


----------



## Trash! (20. September 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> war ja klar das es son thread geben wird, das spiel war erst paar stunden auf dem markt und die leute sprachen schon über nen flop, das geht doch nicht, oder habt ihr in einpaar stunden das ganze spiel gezockt und wisst es deswegen so genau?  ich wette das die hälfte der leute die hier schlecht über warhammer reden das spiel noch nichtmal ne minute gespielt haben, geschweige denn sich darüber informiert, aber hauptsache wow is the best und alles andere ist kacke, ihr seid ja wie die scientologen ey....



bekam bei WoW damals auch nen Schock beim ersten start.. was dacht ich wie langweilig das is.. töte 10 von den sammle 20 von dem... bis ich dann in die erste gruppe kam.. man war das geil mit den anderen beiden zu questen.. ab und an mal ne pause und dabei zusammen warten..  denke einfach für die meisten ist einfach die Luft raus wenn sie hier einloggen, da es nichts neues mehr ist mit einer Gruppe zu questen..

Naja.. schade eigentlich.. jetzt sollte es dafür aber auf den Teamgeist mehr ankommen um sich zusammen auf den Gegner zu konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0dplayer (20. September 2008)

"Als nächstes kam dann die Spielwelt welche mich so garnicht überzeugen konnte.
Minimiert man das Spiel mit Hilfe der Win Taste und ging wieder zurück ins Spiel hatte man 4 Eckige baume vor sich die 2 Minuten brauchten bis sie wieder halbwegs normal aussahen."

lol vllt. solltest dir maln neuen pc kaufen, 2 min. omg^^
größten teils müll den du schreibst aber passt, spart euch das posten leute
is nen kinderthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (20. September 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, das WAR floppen muss.
> 
> WAR ähnelt GuildWars, man logt ein und ist schnell im PvP, wenn man nicht gerade auf Seiten der Zerstörung spielt.
> Man kommt ähnlich schnell zur Action wie bei einem Shooter, damit war GuildWars schon erfolgreich, wobei das in GuildWars wohl besser geregelt ist, da man dort sehr viel schneller an einem Szenario teilnehmen kann.
> ...



Ich hab zu lange GW gespielt, um dem zustimmen zu können.
Bei GW hast du halt nur deine instanzierten Bereiche, in denen PVP gespielt wird. Da sind dann auch nur die Teams fürs Spiel drin.
Bei WAR kannst du mal eben Verstärkung holen (rede nicht von den Szenarien). Die eingenommenen Punkte wirken sich aufs ganze Spiel aus etc.

Also GW ist sehr weit von WAR entfernt was PvP angeht.
Heute abend hab ich zB. fast nur so einen Punkt (keine Ahnung wie die heißen. Die Fraktion, die den besitzen haben da NPCs stehen und einen Hauptmann oder so den nen guten Buff gibt. Gibts viele Punkte der Art) verteidigt, der direkt an ein Ordnungsdorf angrenzte. In dem Spieler waren aber auch mächtige NPCs.
Wir konnten nicht rein, die aber immer wieder in Sicherheit. Unser Dorf war ne Ecke weg.

War echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich macht Open-PvP Sinn. Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da es auch Erfahrungspunkte für das Töten von Spielern gibt, hat man nicht das Gefühl auf der Stelle stehen zu bleiben.


----------



## maxpower187 (20. September 2008)

Du hast Problemä. Geradä so Kinkerlitzch’n wie da Animationän da Gegna reg’n dich auf ?
Un’ mal ernsthaft: Wer sich üba da sprachlich so eloquent’n un’ zugleich humorvoll’n Stil da Orksä ernsthaft aufregt, da is’ vielleicht mit "Hello Kitty Onlinä" bessa berat’n.

Nix macht mehr Spass alz da totale Gemetz’l un’ da "Einfach draufhaun"- Mentalität in Warhamma.


----------



## Hey-Ray (20. September 2008)

Man darf das Game kritisieren wie man will, das Game ist laut Entwicklern perfekt und das beste zugleich.



maxpower187 schrieb:


> Du hast Problemä. Geradä so Kinkerlitzch’n wie da Animationän da Gegna reg’n dich auf ?....


Oh Gott...mir kommt gleicht die kotze hoch...Animation? Drauf geschissen, man sieht sie ja nur durchgängig und immer im Spiel. Man könnte auch ganz ohne die Spielen, warum nicht? Und wer brauch schon Sätze die man verstehen kann. Das klingt übrigens wie Bayrisch/Östereischer/Schweizer akzent gepaar mit ganz ganz vielen umlauten.


----------



## Shika87 (20. September 2008)

Wie lang ist das Spiel schon draussen? Ein paar Tage? *Lach* K ich spiele kein WAR (sagen wirs so ich würde es gern einmal antesten so eine 10 tage Trail oder der gleichen), aber Leute jetzt schon mit solchen Argumenten zu kommen ist lachhaft. 
Das Spiel steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen somit hat es noch viel Potenzial.

WoW ist halt jetzt schon ein altes Eisen. Ich möchte gerne sehen wie anno dazumal andere solche Spiele es geschafft hätten so populär zu werden also Hut ab. Doch werde ich auch WoW weiterspielen mir gefällt es einfach.

WAR wird und das hoffe ich für euch alle eine Bereicherung werden. Nur schon wegen den schönen PvP Schlachten. 
Ich bin da  mehr der PvE Spieler. ^^

Naja ich denke WAR wird das top Spiel wenn es ums PvP geht. *Daumen drück*


Shika


----------



## Terracresta (20. September 2008)

Ich muss aber mal sagen, die "Open" Beta war doch recht buggy, dafür das kurz darauf schon der Frühstart begann.

Das Nervigste überhaupt waren die Gegner, die unangreifbar waren aber einen zusammengeknüppelt/geschossen haben. Und das war kein Einzelfall, sondern bei duzenden Gegner auf gerader, freier Fläche der Fall. Dazu kam, das man mit einer Klasse, die Fähigkeiten von hinten oder der Seite benutzt, nur Frust hatte da viel zu oft kam "Ihr müsst hinter oder neben dem Ziel stehn" obwohl man genau das tat.
Oder man stand mitten im Gegner und es kam "Ihr seid zu weit entfernt" wenn man angreifen wollt.
Der Patch, 2 Tage vor dem Ende der Beta, brachte diesbezüglich auch so gut wie keine Besserung und ich glaub nicht das am Samstag (Sonntag war schon headstart für einige) noch ein Patch kam. Falls doch wird er aber nicht durch ein Wunder plötzlich alle Probleme beseitigt haben.
Die Performance des Clients, vor allem bei der Charauswahl, lass ich mal außen vor.

Vergleich ich mal die DAoC Beta mit der von WAR, dann war die DAoC wesentlich spaßiger. Da hab ich ned so oft ins Keyboard beißen müssen. ^^

Btw sind die WAR Fanbois ned besser als die von WoW. Wenn Kritik an ihrem heißgeliebten Spiel geäußert wird, rechtfertigen sie sich immer damit, das der Kritik Übende ja nur ein WoW (etc) Fanboi sei.

p.s.: Außerdem war der Service von GOA was die Open Beta betrifft wirklich Unterirdisch. Die Beta ging nedmal 6 Tage und davon vielen die ersten 3+ weg, da man das mit der Key Registrierung ewig ned auf die Reihe bekam und dann gab es bei dem Patch nochmal Probleme und sie brauchten an die 6 Stunden um die zu beheben (10 Stunden Serverdown oder so deswegen). Im Endeffekt hat man von den 6,25 Tagen Beta gradmal 2-3 wirklich nutzen können. Ich glaub manche haben länger dafür gebraucht den Client überhaupt runterzuladen und zu installieren. ^^

p.s.s.: Wenns mal ne Trial geben sollte, werd ich mir mal anschaun ob die groben Mängel wirklich beseitigt wurden. Besser als HdRO gefällts mir auf jeden Fall. Z.B. keine Roben die aussehen wie Jutesäcke...


----------



## Terracresta (20. September 2008)

@Shika87
Glaub es oder nicht, aber WoW kommt mir jetzt buggier vor als am Anfang. 
Ein weiterer Grund wieso ichs kaum noch spiel außer zum Raiden und dabei im TS Spaß haben.
Ahja und man hat halt seine Leute die man seit Jahren kennt, gibt ned nur Idioten dort, auch wenn deren Zahl im Laufe der Jahre in die Höhe geschossen ist.

Übrigens geiler Videoclip mit dem, der dem anderen das Keyboard in die Fresse haut und wo die Tasten (+Zahn) durch die Luft fliegen und "Fuck you" bilden. Woher is das? ^^


----------



## DaCe (20. September 2008)

Die Szene is aus "Wanted"!

Der Typ fragt: "Wer ist der Beste?" und die Antwort natürlich: "Ich bin der beste!"


----------



## Terracresta (20. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Die Szene is aus "Wanted"!
> 
> Der Typ fragt: "Wer ist der Beste?" und die Antwort natürlich: "Ich bin der beste!"



Ah thx, muss ich mir glatt mal anschaun.


----------



## SirDamatadore (20. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Wartet drei Monate ab, dann bewertet das Spiel.
> 
> WAR wird dann für viele langweilig geworden sein, weil sie merken, dass die Levelkurve deshalb ziemlich steil am Anfang ist, weil es kaum Endcontent gibt.
> Endlose Szenarien Besuche werden sehr schnell langweilig werden und auch die letzten werden kapiert haben, dass es maximal alle zwei bis drei Monate einmal zu einer Schlacht um die Hauptstadt des Gegners gehen wird. Wer dann nicht on ist wird es eher jedes halbe Jahr einmal erleben. Wirklich motivierend ist das nicht.
> ...




War ist absolut okay!

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, was willst du hier? Ist deine Gilde zu WAR gewechselt und du läufst jetzt alleine auf dem Server rum und keine andere Gilde will dich haben, weil du ein kleiner PISSER bist?( ich hätte nie gedacht das ich mal so schreiben werde aber ws ist echt genug).

Das was du weisst, weisst du aus dem Forum. Du hast noch nie WAR gespielt und auf so einen Trottel wie dich verzichten wir! Du armer Pantoffel, du weisst ja noch nicht mal wie es ist wenn die Zwerge gegen die Grünen kämpfen, weil ihr Gebiet direkt nebeneinander liegt. Das ist das geilste was ich je in sachen PvP gesehen habe und da lagt nichts und da Bugt auch nichts!

In dem Sinne , unterlasse es Lügen zu verbreiten!

PS
Wir echt Zeit Mods


----------



## Yasira (20. September 2008)

WoW war anfangs nichts weiter als eine ansammlung von Bugs und Instanzen, es gab zu Release glaube nichtmal den Molten Core. Nach und nach wurde dieser, dann BWL, dann AQ und Naxx eingeführt. 
Wie oft die Talentbäume überarbeitet wurden sollte eigentlich jeder, der mindestens ein Jahr WoW gespielt hat, wissen. Ich sag nur: Anfangs waren Druide keine Bäume, obwohl zum heilen verdammt, und Anregen musste man im Wiederherstellungsbaum skillen.

Ich seh das in etwa wie die Entstehung der Welt nach der Bibel. Am Anfang herrschte das Chaos und nach sieben Tagen wurde die uns bekannte Welt daraus. Aber was dort in 7 Tagen erschaffen wurde, dazu brauchen Programmierer halt 6-12 Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

